# [Suche] Thread



## Master_X (1. Juni 2003)

Hallo 

wer von euch verkauft sein trialbike oder kennt jemanden der seines verkauft ?
sollte ein 20 ´´   sein und nicht mehr als 400  kosten


cu


----------



## noob (1. Juni 2003)

jop schliesse mich der suche an und bei mir darf es nicht mehr als 600 - 700 euronen sein  und auch 20 "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_X (1. Juni 2003)

Noob du schnorrer

nee quatsch 

ich willl von 26 auf 20 umsteigen bin aber noch schüler und hab net so viel geld


----------



## aramis (1. Juni 2003)

Wie wäre es damit:






Das Teil kostet 686 Euro und sieht dafür richtig gut aus. Der Rahmen hat die gleiche Geo wie das levelboss 20". Das ist echt ein Schnäppchen. Ok, sind halt Tektro V-Brakes dran, aber ansonsten macht das einen echt guten Eindruck. Und die kann man ja auch später mal auswechseln. 10kg ist für die Preisklasse auch richtig gut.


----------



## noob (1. Juni 2003)

von welcher site hasten das  ?


----------



## aramis (1. Juni 2003)

http://www.koxx.fr
http://www.koxx-bikes.de


----------



## megamo=trial (1. Juni 2003)

Tag ihr beiden(noob& Master_X) ich hätt zwar kein komplettbike
aber ich könnt euch vielleciht mit meinem alten Rahmen+gabel helfen!?!?!?
Über Preis könnte man labbern (altes  Megamo20" expert+gabel)


----------



## noob (1. Juni 2003)

nö du geb deinen rahmen den kühne der wollte ihn doch haben  oder?


----------



## Master_X (2. Juni 2003)

Sers 
kannst du mal ein bild von dem megamo rahmen zeigen?
welche preisvorstellung hast du ?


----------



## Master_X (2. Juni 2003)

Sers 
kannst du mal ein bild von dem megamo rahmen zeigen?
welche preisvorstellung hast du ?


----------



## -gaNOve16- (10. Juni 2003)

darf ich mich auch anschließen?ich such auch nen Bike ob 20" oder 26" is mir aber egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (12. Juni 2003)

Hallo ihr Suchenden,

nochmal an alle die es interessiert:

Ich verkaufe wegen Hobbyaufgabe mein Tríal-MTB.
Bin lange 20 + 26" gefahren, jetzt hab ich einfach kein Bock mehr.
Mit diesem Hoffmann bin ich wenig gefahren, immer wenn man die Kohle für ein geiles bike hat hat man keine Zeit mehr...
Also wenig Wettbewerbe, wenig Shows, wenig Training.

Zu besichtigen in München-Zentrum.
Preis: 500,- Euro.

fon: 089/51114905
oder 0177/853 66 44

Gruß Jan


----------



## LoonSky (12. Juni 2003)

hab noch einen Monty X-Lite Rahmen, grün. hat an der Kettenstrebe einen Harriss. Nix mit Garantie, da ich die Rechnung nicht mehr finde.
+ Gabel.

Falls interesse:
0261 9730632
bin eventuell ab 20.30 Uhr für euch verfügbar :-D


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## -gaNOve16- (12. Juni 2003)

Also klingt gut!

Kannste mal per Mail nen paar Pics schicken????Oder meld dich einfach per ICQ : 325687024 bei mir ist auch ok!

Gruß!


----------



## kevin (16. Juni 2003)

hei LoonSky
du sagtest das du noch ein par Parts hast was genau????

gruss Kevin


----------



## doc-team-borsti (17. Juni 2003)

monty x-lite 700 euro...ansonsten devil bei ebay. samstag läuft auktion aus...


----------



## crazyfreak (3. August 2003)

moin ich weiss ich gehöre eigentlich nicht hier ins forum aber hat jemand noch nen 20" trialrahmen oder komplettbike für mich biete alles anbieten thx im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (5. August 2003)

Warum gehörst du nicht ins Forum 

20" sucks! Ich kenn jemanden, der würde dir ein kaum gefahrenes Koxx LB 26" mit echt schnieken größtenteils neuen Komponenten für 1100  überlassen.

Hier die Teileliste


----------



## aramis (5. August 2003)

Doppelpost


----------



## megamo=trial (6. August 2003)

Wie gesagt altes ding und schon etwas...(gebraucht) aber fr einstieg eigentlich ok...
WÜrd so sagen 170-200 aber darüber lässt sich reden!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. August 2003)

@crazyfreak: ich habe noch einen 26" Rahmen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t70809.html und noch einige gebrauchte teile................


----------



## crazyfreak (6. August 2003)

@megamo=trial : wenn du mir das ding komplett machst (ohne sattelstütze und satttel,bremsen und pedalen,schläuche)nehm ichs  für 230ungefähr


----------



## aramis (6. August 2003)

Wenn du das nächste mal ein Bild von einem Rad machst, dass du verkaufen möchtest, dann lass den Hammer weg. Der impliziert unterbewusst, dass du seeeehr böse zu deinen Bikes bist.


----------



## megamo=trial (6. August 2003)

LoL @Aramis   der war grad zur Stelle um den Rahmen zu halten dasser net umkippt......bin ein ganz lieber .....Wenns um Bikes geht


----------



## aramis (6. August 2003)

Mist, schon wieder die guten Smilies vergessen.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (19. September 2003)

Hi Trialer!

Hier können alle Such-Anfragen gestellt werden. Es sollte sich aber um trialspezifische Suchen handeln!

Gruss Till


----------



## Schlingsi (22. September 2003)

Moin...

Ich suche einen Laden der mir das Echo Urban billiger verkauft als es BikeTrial.de tut und einen Kettenspanner für SingleSpeed.

Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (22. September 2003)

Ich suche Avid Single Digit Bremsen ohne Bremshebel.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. September 2003)

Gelbe Monty Backen für nicht alzu viel Geld...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. September 2003)

Suche online-shop der die Fox Incline Handschuhe hat!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *Suche online-shop der die Fox Incline Handschuhe hat! *



http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...=87&cid=030922031711&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1

Biddeschöön


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. September 2003)

thx 
aber der hat sie leider nur in XS, die passen warscheinlich nur Säuglingen


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. September 2003)

nu aber... http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/index.htm?d__Fox_Incline_Handschuhe2121.htm


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. September 2003)

I love you  (in a non gay way)

danke


----------



## rubaff (22. September 2003)

Syncros Vorbau:

1,1/8, AHeadset, Rot, Winkel zwischen 5-20°, Länge 80-110 mm !!!

BITTE ALLES ANBIETEN !!!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *I love you  (in a non gay way)
> 
> danke *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (22. September 2003)

Meine D521 hat nen kleinen Riss  Brauch also ne neue Felge, vieleicht hat noch jemand was gutes, würde auch wieder ne D521 nehmen auch Silber... Halt 32Loch, bietet mal alles an oder sagt woher für wie viel...


----------



## au lait (27. September 2003)

suche ti-glide nabenkoerper oder auch komplettnabe fuer'S hr.
(36 loch)
da der preis fuer den nabenkoerper bei reichlich 60 talern liegt, sollten eure angebote diese marke nicht uebersteigen.
   sind natuerlich auch willkommen.


----------



## artcore (29. September 2003)

Suche ein komplettbike 26" für trial/street und kein ds!!!

sattelaufnahme wäre schöne zwecks street und der preis sollte nich zu dolle überm kollaps sein....

einfach mal alles anbieten. am besten mit pics und an meine email schicken: [email protected]

danke für die angebote!


----------



## N3X (29. September 2003)

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an!
Infos plz an [email protected]


----------



## rubaff (3. Oktober 2003)

Suche Syncros Ahead Kappe !!!!

DRINGEND !!!


----------



## Rider Anonymus (5. Oktober 2003)

Suche nach langer Zeit ohne stricktes Trial Bike wieder ein recht günstiges - aber wenns geht trotzdem stabiles und gut erhaltenes - 20" Trial Bike.
Marke und so erstmal vollkommen egal. Will erstmal nur wissen obs welche gibt die eins zu verkaufen haben oder welche die wissen wos was billig gibt.

Danke im Vorraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanxs (5. Oktober 2003)

Suche einen Brakebooster für HR an ein 20" Trialbike mit Magura für wenig Geld!


----------



## maLLa (9. Oktober 2003)

ich biete dir mein x-hydra von monty an. 300  und es ist deins!

Bilder gibts hier:










per email oder icq (117680179) bitte melden !


----------



## maLLa (9. Oktober 2003)

Also nochmal, 
verkaufe mein Monty-X Hydra 219 20 Zoll

Bild 1 
Bild 2 

Anfragen an [email protected] oder icq ( # 117680179 )
Preis ist verhandelbar. top zustang jungZ !


----------



## tobsen (9. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TheBASStian _
> *Hallo ihr Suchenden,
> 
> nochmal an alle die es interessiert:
> ...




jan? bist du s wirklich?  
wie geht s denn so? 
was machst du so?



greez
tobi


----------



## maLLa (9. Oktober 2003)

gugg mal nach meinem angebot vom monty x-hydra. vll gefällts dir ja ...


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Oktober 2003)

yea der jan


----------



## robs (19. Oktober 2003)

Ich suche ein komplettes 20" bike am liebsten mit HS33 bis 450,-


----------



## Hordak (20. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen!
Will mit Trial anfangen und suche ein günstiges (wenn möglich SEHR günstiges) 20" Komplettbike! Ich denk mal was Neubikes angeht wirds wohl nicht günstiger gehn als hiermit: http://www.monty-bikes.de/details.php?id=00002190
Aber vielleicht hat jemand von euch ja was gebrauchtes? Sollte dann schon unter 400 Euro liegen.

Und noch was: Kenne mich bei Trialbikes überhaupt nicht aus (fahre bisher nur MTB; FR, Street usw), worauf muss ich achten, bzw. was ist an dem Monty 219 X-Alp schlecht? Ok, die V-Brakes werden sicher übel sein, und der Tretlagervierkant ist sicher auch nicht optimal... Aber das könnt man ja nachträglich ändern. Was ist mit dem Rest?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## konrad (20. Oktober 2003)

schau doch mal nach oben-das klasse moty X-hydra is billig,hat ne sau gute ausstattung und is optimal für einsteiger und fortgeschrittene!


----------



## saya-jin (24. Oktober 2003)

hi leude, 
ich bin auf der suche nach nem 26 mtb,
sollte nich zu teuer sein, und noch halbwegs in schuss

mfg saya-jin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi,       


ich werde diesen Thread erstmal stehenlassen für Verkausartikel im Trailbereich. 

Verkaufe, Suche oder Ebay Threads die einzeln im Trailforum sind, werden wir in Zukunft in die FOREN Verkaufe, Suche Ebay verschieben.

Ihr solltet aber diesen Thread nicht zum spammen missbrauchen. Kaufabwicklungen könnt ihr ja alle per PM abwickeln. Wäre schade wenn wir sonst den Thread mal schliessen oder entfehrnen müssten.

Grüße coffee


----------



## aramis (28. Oktober 2003)

Ähm,

wer bistn du?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hi,
> 
> Ihr solltet aber diesen Thread nicht zum spammen missbrauchen.  *





> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> Ähm,
> 
> ...



Du hast es echt nich raus, Ara...    

Zum Thema:Ich suche nen Brakebooster für hs33, Passend für 20" 2,5er Schlappen. Farbe egal, Gewicht egal, Aussehen egal,Hersteller egal, Preis is nich egal, sollte nämlich BILLIG sein.

Danke im Vorraus...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Oktober 2003)

Suche ne Avid Single digit 7 für hinten. Den lever würd ich auch nehmen


----------



## City Driver (30. Oktober 2003)

Hoi,

Ich suche nen MTB Sattel der nich zu breit is und ne Sattelstütze 31,6 oder 31,8 mit nem schnellspanner.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## johnny.winter (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

suche jede Menge Kleinkrams, möglichst für lau:

TryAll Vorbau, 22er Ritzel für 5-Arm Shimano, Sattel, Rockring und Laufradzubehör (oder kpl. Räder). Danke!


----------



## Mario-Trial (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von johnny.winter _
> *Hallo,
> 
> suche jede Menge Kleinkrams, möglichst für lau:
> ...



Frag mal beim ChrisKing... Ich glaube der hat noch einen zum Verkauf


----------



## aramis (30. Oktober 2003)

Nee, den hab ich schon.
Ich warte nur, dass der mal ankommt.


----------



## johnny.winter (31. Oktober 2003)

vielleicht will er Dir das Ding doch nicht geben und ich hab´noch eine Chance....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> ...




Alle voll Schwul hier? Es ist TRIAL!!!!!   

Warum wird so jemand Mod


----------



## Schlingsi (4. November 2003)

Moin!

Suche ne geile Scheibenbremse für vorne!


----------



## Rider Anonymus (5. November 2003)

habe noch ne gustav m für dich hier liegen!


----------



## Schlingsi (5. November 2003)

noch schwerer gehts net nä?!


----------



## mtb-trialer (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> * Wäre schade wenn wir sonst den Thread mal schliessen oder entfehrnen müssten.
> *



was heißtz hier schade? ihr schließt doch auch ohne mit der wimper zu zucken andere threads (siehe nicht mehr vorhandenen verkaufe thread)


----------



## Schlingsi (6. November 2003)

verstehe ich auch nicht. da muss man dann demnächst in einem total überlaufenen anzeigenmarkt sein trialspezifisches zeug raussuchen. sehr sehr unkomfortabel wie ich finde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlingsi _
> *verstehe ich auch nicht. da muss man dann demnächst in einem total überlaufenen anzeigenmarkt sein trialspezifisches zeug raussuchen. sehr sehr unkomfortabel wie ich finde....  *



Wenn es so klappt wie wir uns das vorstellen, ist deine Sorge unbegründet !


----------



## Schlingsi (6. November 2003)

na dann darf man ja mal gespannt sein welch ausgeklügeltes system uns erwartet!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlingsi _
> *na dann darf man ja mal gespannt sein welch ausgeklügeltes system uns erwartet!    *



Da bin ich selber noch gespannt aber nach dem ganzen Terz,den wir intern schon um das Thema hatten KANN das einfach nur gut werden !


----------



## Fabi (8. November 2003)

Ich suche ein Paar VP 458 Pedale mit schwarzem oder silbernem Käfig. Ob gebraucht oder neu ist erstmal egal, Hauptsache sie sind billig und noch nicht allzu mitgenommen.
Wer welche hat, bitte PM oder Mail.

Fabi


----------



## Trialmatze (9. November 2003)

@ Fabi

Häää  Das sind die billigsten "Trialpedalen", die ich kenne. Die fährt man doch bis zum geht net mehr...wer soll denn da noch halbwegsgebrauchte rumliegen haben??  Kauf dir doch glei neue...


----------



## Fabi (9. November 2003)

Auch wenn die Pedalen mit 28 Euro schon billig sind ist das für einen nahezu leeren Geldbeutel teuer genug. Ich wollte halt mal sehen, ob es nicht doch jemanden gibt, der welche hat. Man darf doch wohl noch hoffen...


----------



## Trialmatze (9. November 2003)

Dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück auf deiner Suche!


----------



## mtb-trialer (9. November 2003)

bei http://www.trialmarkt.de/ gibs die auch für 23taler....


----------



## mrt (14. November 2003)

@Hordak
Hi,
also ich finde, dass das X-Alp eigentlich ein klasse Bike für Anfänger ist. Den Rahmen, falls er mal kaputt gehen sollte (geht er aber nicht), kann man problemlos schweissen. Ersatzteile sind auch wahnsinnig billig. Und, ich denke mal für einen Anfänger sind 12 kg auch nicht all zu schwer. Ich habe auch noch ein X-Alp zu Hause rumstehen. Ich kann nur sagen, dieses Bike hat mich eigentlich noch  nie im Stich gelassen. Nur ein einziges Mal, und da ist mir das Tretlager auseinandergebrochen. War echt kein fehlkauf. Wird aber nicht mehr gefahren. Hatte mal Geld übrig und da hab ich mir halt was anderes geleistet.
MRT.


----------



## fr33r!d0r (20. November 2003)

Suche ein komplett 20" trial bike...

Preis Verhandlungssache, aber so um die 500 euro wär ok, maximal 600 incl. versand...

aber bitte trotzdem alles anbieten 

Gruß
Erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJimmele (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fr33r!d0r _
> *Suche ein komplett 20" trial bike...
> 
> Preis Verhandlungssache, aber so um die 500 euro wär ok, maximal 600 incl. versand...
> *



Hi !

Hab da eins, komplett, schaus Dir an. VHB 450 Euro. Bevor ich alles Details aufzähle, meld Dich und frag was Dich interessiert. Bilder hab ich noch mehr. Nur soviel: das Bike ist in gutem Zustand, die üblichen Kratzer halt. Rahmen, Gabel, Felgen alles ok, nix Dellen, Risse etc.

Überlegs Dir ...


----------



## Domino (14. Dezember 2003)

hi!


ich suche eine hs33 fürs hinterrad in weiß.



mfg
alex


----------



## crazymonkey (14. Dezember 2003)

ich suche schaltaugen fürs echo pure, vielleicht habt ihr ja noch irgendwo welche


----------



## derfuss (14. Dezember 2003)

@crazymonkey

email an den jan

www.echobike.de bzw. [email protected]


----------



## mtb-trialer (15. Dezember 2003)

suche jemanden der mir mein hügi 240/try-all laufrad abkauft!



suche try all vorbau.


----------



## Bwana (15. Dezember 2003)

ich würds vielleicht nehmen, pm mir einfach mal nen preis!!!


----------



## interlock (20. Dezember 2003)

ich suche nen rechten(also für hinten) v brake hebel.
xt, xtr, oder avid. KEIN SRAM! bitte um hiiiilfe!!!am besten neu oder im guten zustand.


----------



## Hans Moped (3. Januar 2004)

[email protected]

Also me sucht 'n Rahmen für'n 26'' Trialbike.
Me hat aber net viel Geld!
Ich hab mal den Monty Urban ausprobiert, ich bräucht aber was längeres! (bin 1,85 m groß)

Also schlagt mal was vor plz......thx^^ 
   wenn ich keinen finde, dann ----->


----------



## aramis (3. Januar 2004)

Hm, also in der Preisklasse vom Monty Urban bekommste bestimmt nix. So lange Hütten sind halt das Levelboss/XTP, das Pure, das Woodman, vielleicht auch irgend so ein Zoo!, oder du lässt dir mal vom Hoffmann eins zimmern. Aber da musste sicher in jedem Fall bissl mehr abdrücken als für das Urban. Am besten, du freundest dich einfach damit an. Ich meine, sooo kurz isses ja nun auch wieder nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *,.........oder du lässt dir mal vom Hoffmann eins zimmern.......... *


 kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Hans Moped (4. Januar 2004)

Jo thx da werd ich mal schauen


----------



## Bremerhavener© (15. Januar 2004)

Ich suche eine 36 Loch HR-Nabe ohne Discaufnahme...bietet mir alles an, per PM an mich.

PS:
Leichte oder konkurrenzlos günstige Naben werden bevorzugt. 

mfg,
Reik


----------



## matthias,wandel (17. Januar 2004)

dringend  

suche bzw. kaufe try all 20" vr felge 32 loch wenn möglich in schwarz...
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die herbekomme, oder hat die jemand zum verkauf rumliegen???


----------



## Schlingsi (18. Januar 2004)

Moin...Suche Pace Carbon Gabel! ...jaja ich weiß, hat jeder von euch zu hause ein paar rumliegen.    aber ich finde noch nichtmal einen onlineshop der die verkauft. würd mir schon helfen...


----------



## BrisaTrialer (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo soweit ich weis gibts die Gabeln bei www.mob-bikes.de ich will mir nämlich auch eine bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (18. Januar 2004)

BrisaTrialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo soweit ich weis gibts die Gabeln bei www.mob-bikes.de ich will mir nämlich auch eine bestellen



hey danke alda...da gibts die dinger!


----------



## BrisaTrialer (18. Januar 2004)

Gib bitte beischeid wenn die die Gabeln haben 

Danke


----------



## Schlingsi (18. Januar 2004)

BrisaTrialer schrieb:
			
		

> Gib bitte beischeid wenn die die Gabeln haben
> 
> Danke




haben die die nicht vorrätig?


----------



## BrisaTrialer (18. Januar 2004)

Ich hab mich mit denen noch nicht in Verbindung gesetzt wollte das in den nächsten ein bis zwei Wochen mach bei mir eilt es nicht so hab schon ein komplettes Bike.


----------



## mtb-trialer (18. Januar 2004)

kauft euch wenn dann die 2003er, denn die ist "nur" 420mm hoch. die neue ist 440mm hoch und das ist sicherlich nichtmehr zu hoch.


----------



## ph!L (21. Januar 2004)

suche ein günstiges MTB Trial komplett.... vielleicht habt ihr auch tipps wo ich außer hier und ebay noch was finden kann ?


----------



## aramis (21. Januar 2004)

ph!L schrieb:
			
		

> suche ein günstiges MTB Trial komplett.... vielleicht habt ihr auch tipps wo ich außer hier und ebay noch was finden kann ?



Wie wäre es damit?

http://www.univega.com/2004/bikes/uni_modell.asp?an=200006&kat=RAM#

Das Teil kostet komplett, neu nur 700 Kröten. Gibts bei www.biketrial-germany.de.


----------



## ph!L (21. Januar 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es damit?
> 
> http://www.univega.com/2004/bikes/uni_modell.asp?an=200006&kat=RAM#
> 
> Das Teil kostet komplett, neu nur 700 Kröten. Gibts bei www.biketrial-germany.de.




das wäre schon sehr cool..... als gebrauchtes wäre das ideal...kann doch nicht sein das niemand was verkaufen will


----------



## mtb-trialer (21. Januar 2004)

hi schlingsi! hab nen neues angebot für dich!   
in ca. 1 1/2 wochen verkauft mein freund neue nagelneue pace gabel. steht halt noch nicht genua fest aber wäre auf jeden billiger als neu.

gruß, henrik!


----------



## LtoThaEON (22. Januar 2004)

Hey also ich haette noch so Kindergroesse alte Rahmen von Cannondale und so... kann ich mir daraus auch n einigermasen gescheites Trial bike aufbauen oder kann ich das vergessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (22. Januar 2004)

Kannste machen. Kleiner CC-Rahmen geht zum Trialen (besser als ne Dual-Schüssel oder so).


----------



## Schlingsi (22. Januar 2004)

mtb-trialer schrieb:
			
		

> hi schlingsi! hab nen neues angebot für dich!
> in ca. 1 1/2 wochen verkauft mein freund neue nagelneue pace gabel. steht halt noch nicht genua fest aber wäre auf jeden billiger als neu.
> 
> gruß, henrik!




das muss aber ein sau geiler preis sein! ich bekomme die gabel nämlich auch zum EK + Mwst. aber sag mir auf jeden fall mal bescheid wenns soweit ist. vielleicht will mein kumpel die ja an dein altes pure pflanzen!   

alex


----------



## interlock (22. Januar 2004)

hat jemand noch eine rechte pedalachse von den monty doppelkäfigpedalen?
sind von VP. giebts auch von koxx und so weiter.
kann auch gebraucht sein. aber an einem stück.


----------



## Bwana (25. Januar 2004)

ich suche noch einen miniseat, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand son ding.


----------



## mtb-trialer (28. Januar 2004)

suche koxx forx gabel!


----------



## Schlingsi (28. Januar 2004)

mtb-trialer schrieb:
			
		

> suche koxx forx gabel!



tausche KOXX FORXX gegen PACE RC 31  ...oder, mal überlegen. die forxx is nämlich auch sehr nett.


----------



## Dwayne (28. Januar 2004)

Suche gebrauchtes Echo Pure 1080! D.h. wenn möglich als Komplettbike! 
Hab kein Geld für was Neues


----------



## mtb-trialer (28. Januar 2004)

hat sich erledigt! trotzdem danke...


----------



## Schlingsi (31. Januar 2004)

suche ZOO! Gabel für Disc. 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (31. Januar 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> suche ZOO! Gabel für Disc. 26"



Die ZOO!-Gabeln sind bei www.trialmarkt.de zur Zeit im Angebot für 79.
Warum die wohl so billig sind?


Felix


----------



## Schlingsi (31. Januar 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Die ZOO!-Gabeln sind bei www.trialmarkt.de zur Zeit im Angebot für 79.
> Warum die wohl so billig sind?
> 
> 
> Felix



tach felix...ich kann dir sagen warum die da so billig sind. die werden nämlich in kürze von dem 2004er modell abgelöst! 

ich bin die ja auch schon gefahren und ich fand die gut. war zwar an der grenze des erträglichen flexens, aber sonst hat sie die übelsten sachen mitgemacht!

schlecht machen kann man die bei mir net!   

Alex


----------



## interlock (31. Januar 2004)

höö??
warum möchtest dir den wieder ne zoo einbauen?
hattest doch ne forxx drinne.


----------



## LauraPalmer (31. Januar 2004)

Suche eine neue oder fast neue King-Nabe(für hinten - eh klor)! oder ein komplettes(neu oder fast neu) Laufrad mit Alex oder Echo Felge(auch mit King...).


falls jemand so was zum verchecken hat - bitte pm


----------



## Schlingsi (31. Januar 2004)

interlock schrieb:
			
		

> höö??
> warum möchtest dir den wieder ne zoo einbauen?
> hattest doch ne forxx drinne.



schon, aber der radstand is mir so ein bissel zu lang! der umstieg von 1014 auf 1072 is schon heftig. 1055-1065 find ich schon ok. aber das mit der zoo hat sich wahrscheinlich eh schon erledigt da sie auch höher baut und damit wird diese minimale radstandverkürzung schon fast wieder relativiert. da muss wohl was anderes her.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (31. Januar 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> da sie auch höher baut und damit wird diese minimale radstandverkürzung schon fast wieder relativiert. da muss wohl was anderes her.


ganz einfach selber machen!!! Dreh einfach die Forxx um, sodass die biegung nach hinten ist, dann isses perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (1. Februar 2004)

Joa, da isser wieder bei seinen 1014, oder noch weniger.


----------



## Schlingsi (1. Februar 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ganz einfach selber machen!!! Dreh einfach die Forxx um, sodass die biegung nach hinten ist, dann isses perfekt



LOL      mit dem Gedanken habe ich gestern auch schon gespielt!    schien mir aber aus bisher noch ungeklärten gründen doch keine so gute idee zu sein!  

ach ja, und wie sich jetzt herausgestellt hat, ist das rad gar nicht zu lang. es war nur der vorbau. der war so lang, da konnt ich nicht drüber schauen und somit habe ich nie gesehen wo das vorderrad hin sollte. da kann man dann beim tippen auch die augen zumachen!    

nee im ernst jetzt...mit nem 90er komm ich viel besser klar als mit nem 105er.

Alex


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. Februar 2004)

Hat noch jemand n Devil Trial Rahmen? Würde mich sehr für interessiren! Oder n Pace würd ich auch nehmen


----------



## aramis (9. Februar 2004)

Nicolai fetzt wohl doch nicht so?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. Februar 2004)

doch aber is schon a weng lang, will noch n rad zum hc street trial! N Zebdi würd ich auch nehmen!   Außerdem hab ich gerad Zeit weil ich mir meine Schulter zerlegt hab, Tossy 3 heisst der befund


----------



## Urlauber (9. Februar 2004)

Suche Gabel für 26" mit Disc Aufnahme.
wenn noch nen Steuersatz mit dran hängt auch gut. noch nen Vorbei mit ca. 90mm bei ca. 10° noch besser 
und wenn dann noch nen Lenker dabei wär, dann wärs echt am allergeilsten!  aber schön breit, über 70 am Besten.


----------



## Trialmatze (9. Februar 2004)

Kohlwheelz schrieb:
			
		

> doch aber is schon a weng lang, will noch n rad zum hc street trial! N Zebdi würd ich auch nehmen!   Außerdem hab ich gerad Zeit weil ich mir meine Schulter zerlegt hab, Tossy 3 heisst der befund




@ Kohlwheelz

wat los? Schulter zerlegt?? TOSSY 3  Was isn das? Startest du nicht in Saarbrücken? Das will ich net hoffen! 
Wenn dir das Zebdi gfällt, dann kauf dir doch endlich eins. So schlimm ist das doch nun auch net mehr. Hier berichten doch mitlerweile so viele von ihren Erfahrungen, die sie mit Auslandseinfuhr von Zebdi Rahmen gemacht haben!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. Februar 2004)

Jo Schulter Put und 2 Monate kein Trial   Muss alles nur noch mit Links machen!


----------



## Trialmatze (9. Februar 2004)

Kohlwheelz schrieb:
			
		

> Jo Schulter Put und 2 Monate kein Trial   Muss alles nur noch mit Links machen!




Also irgendwie ists komisch...jedesmal wenn nen Wettkampf kurz bevor steht, dann sagst du aus irgendwelchen Gründen immer ab  ...nicht das Dieser nicht schwerwiegend genug sei, aber was hält denn euer "Sponsor" davon Fahrer zu unterstützen, die keine Wettkämpfe fahren können/wollen?
Kommt ihr trotzdem nach Saarbrücken? Fährt Hüngi wenigstens mit?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (9. Februar 2004)

Trialmatze schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendwie ists komisch...jedesmal wenn nen Wettkampf kurz bevor steht, dann sagst du aus irgendwelchen Gründen immer ab  ...nicht das Dieser nicht schwerwiegend genug sei, aber was hält denn euer "Sponsor" davon Fahrer zu unterstützen, die keine Wettkämpfe fahren können/wollen?
> Kommt ihr trotzdem nach Saarbrücken? Fährt Hüngi wenigstens mit?




Glaub nich damit wir trotzdem kommen. Das mit der Schulter is halt passirt, kann man nix machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. Februar 2004)

boah shit langsam krieg ich echt bammel, bist nicht der erste der die Schulter put hat(übrigend schomma gute Besserung), ich muss echt smoother fahren.............
oder fitti gehen.......


----------



## aramis (10. Februar 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> boah shit langsam krieg ich echt bammel, bist nicht der erste der die Schulter put hat(übrigend schomma gute Besserung), ich muss echt smoother fahren.............
> oder fitti gehen.......



Fitti kannste dir sparen. Leute, die wesentlich bepackter sind als du, schaffen es auch mit Leichtigkeit, sich die Schulter zu zerammeln.


----------



## Terrorist (10. Februar 2004)

ja das ist wohl war, ich bringe fast 90 Kg auf die Waage bei 12 % Körperfett und hab es mir auch geschafft die Schulter auszukugeln und mir den Oberschenkel zu brechen. also auf die Statur kommt es echt nicht an.


----------



## der jenser (14. Februar 2004)

heyhey,
hat jemand noch zufällig den echo urban in blau mit canti-sockeln rumliegen???


----------



## Schlingsi (17. Februar 2004)

suche michelin hot s 2.1 mit roter lauffläche...


----------



## der jenser (18. Februar 2004)

heyhey,

ich suche noch ne hinterradnabe:7-fach, 32 Loch

bin anfänger und hab nich viel geld also bietet mir ruhig euer altes zeug an!!!
sollte halt noch funktionieren!!!wenn ihr kein 7-fach habt dann halt was anderes aber dann gleich mit ritzelpaket und kette bitte, wobei...ne neue kette müsst ich mir auch noch leisten können, ist sicher auch besser.

danke


----------



## LauraPalmer (18. Februar 2004)

es is wuascht ob ein 7,8, od. 9-fach Ritzelpaket auf Deine Nabe gibst - da braucht man nicht für jedes eine andere Nabe.


----------



## der jenser (18. Februar 2004)

heyhey,

jo danke! ich dachte immer da gibts unterschiede, ab und zu seh ich welche bei denen steht:geeignet für 8 und 9-fach. da dacht ich mir ich schreibs ma dazu...

trotzdem danke nochmal


----------



## ph!L (26. Februar 2004)

hi, suche ein Schaltauge für mein univega ram tr 626 ...

habe schon an univega eine email geschrieben aber die meinen es wäre zur zeit nicht lieferbar, vielleicht ha ja jemand noch eins rumliegen, vielleicht auch nur was ähnliches... schaut mal aufs photo! thx..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (2. März 2004)

moin. ich such nen monty x-lite rahmen. darf auch mit riss sein wenn ihr einen realistischen preis macht. modell ab 2001 aufwärts.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. März 2004)

interlock schrieb:
			
		

> moin. ich such nen monty x-lite rahmen. darf auch mit riss sein wenn ihr einen realistischen preis macht. modell ab 2001 aufwärts.



Verkaufe Thread <- post #185


----------



## interlock (4. März 2004)

jo, den hatte ich schon angeschrieben aber der monty soll arg schrott sein. und bisserl bzw einigermaßen sollte er noch gut erhalten sein.
wär eh am besten wenn es ein ab 2001 modell aufwärts wär.


----------



## der jenser (17. März 2004)

so um hier mal wieder etwas leben in den thread zubringen:

n bekannter von mir hat keine ahnung von trial will aber unbedingt mit nem 20" durch die gegend fahren.das heißt ich suche jetzt eins für ihn. bei angeboten bitte pm mit fotos an mich oder an [email protected]

danke 
jens


----------



## Urlauber (17. März 2004)

ich such noch nen shcön breiten Trial-Lenker und evtl auch nen Vorbau für nen 26 Zoll Trialer. 1 1/8 Zoll.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (18. März 2004)

Suche ebenfalls nen Lenker, leicht (unter 300 Gramm soll er schon sein), Breite nicht unter 68cm, und normale MTB-Vorbau Klemmung, oder im Set mit passendem Vorbau, falls ne breite Klemmung vorliegt.

Eine leichte Gabel mit Scheibenaufnahme würde ich mir auch sehr gefallen lassen, vorzugsweise schwarz oder lackierbar (Carbon-Pace wär ein Traum,vielleicht will ja jemand eine günstig abgeben!  ) einfach mal anbieten was ihr so rumliegen habt und zu Geld machen wollt.

mfg,
Reik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (18. März 2004)

hab noch einen starbar herumliegen

muss mal schauen wo er ist, aber wanddicke 2mm, hab ihm am anfang oben gehabt, komm aber nicht ganz damit klar
breite werd ich noch ausmessen


----------



## Reini (18. März 2004)

ok war jetzt unten
breite 66cm
und mit eine alu-hülse (die dazukommt) passt er auch in normale vorbauten

mfg
Reini


----------



## aramis (18. März 2004)

Bremerhavener© schrieb:
			
		

> Eine leichte Gabel mit Scheibenaufnahme würde ich mir auch sehr gefallen lassen, vorzugsweise schwarz oder lackierbar (Carbon-Pace wär ein Traum,vielleicht will ja jemand eine günstig abgeben!  ) einfach mal anbieten was ihr so rumliegen habt und zu Geld machen wollt.



siehe Signatur


----------



## Seppelchen (22. März 2004)

Naja denk mal nicht das ich so grosse chancen hab hier eins zu kriegen, probiers trotzdem mal...

suche ein Trial Bike 20'' 
- nicht unbedingt Magura, V-Brake is eher das was ich will!
- so 300 wär schon nicht schlecht, wenns gut is vielleicht auch mehr.

Mehl:   [email protected]

Dankeschön


----------



## Trialmatze (27. März 2004)

Suche nen silberfarbenen MTB Vorbau!
Länge: um die 135mm 
Winkel: um die 15°
Label is vorerst Schnuppe
25,4 er Standartlenkerklemmung und 1 1/8 Zoll!


----------



## chainbrain (6. April 2004)

Moin,
kollege von mir sucht´n 20". hat null erfahrung und keine großen ambitionen, is nur ganz heiß drauf, seitdem er meins gefahten hat, muss also nichts besonderes sein, hauptsache günstig.

also falls jmd. noch was hat--->PM

ich selbst brauch ne Kurbel (am besten gleich mit freilauf), Vorbau und Lenker.


----------



## BigJimmele (21. April 2004)

Hi !

Hat noch einer ne komplette v-brake, wenn möglich nen avid, für vorne rumliegen ?

Zackzement, bei ebay sind die alle als Paar zu haben. Ich brauch sie nur vorne.

Alternativen zu Avid gehen auch. Sollten hat zupacken.

Danke...


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (21. April 2004)

Ich hätte noch eine gebrauchte Shimano XT. Noch kein Jahr alt, mit Hebel und in gutem Zustand. Für EUR 30,-- geb ich die her.


----------



## BigJimmele (22. April 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte noch eine gebrauchte Shimano XT. Noch kein Jahr alt, mit Hebel und in gutem Zustand. Für EUR 30,-- geb ich die her.



Hast mir mal ein Bild von allem ? Wie siehts aus mit den Belägen ?

Danke ...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (25. April 2004)

Ich such dringend n Vorbau, er soll 90 lang und irgendwas zwischen 5° und 13° haben!

Danke und Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBK (27. April 2004)

*Suche günstige Hügi 240er Hinterradnabe. Zahnscheiben können am A**** sein, würd den Freilauf sowieso fixieren.

antworten bitte per pn!


mfg g*


----------



## Domino (5. Mai 2004)

hi!

ich will auch eine hügi 240 oder magura pro nabe oder hinterlaufrad

mfg
alex


----------



## LauraPalmer (5. Mai 2004)

ich könnte komplettes, sehr neuwertiges Laufrad anbieten(Onyx halt); siehe Signatur...


----------



## Adonai (10. Mai 2004)

Jo moin ich hab samstag aufer ndm wohl meinen rahmen (scott peak) zerschossen. Und nun such ich dringendst n ersatz denn das teil sieht sicherlich nicht mehr gesund aus (ist es sicherlich auch nicht mehr).
Das schlimme an der ganzen sach ist ja das ich im mom keine Kohle habe und mir keinen neuen leisten kann... hat einer von euch zufällig noch einen gebrauchten? kann auch ruhig gebrauchspuren haben (keine risse ) und wenns geht nicht über 50 

naja... danke schonmal


----------



## [YoSHi] (17. Mai 2004)

Hi ich suche nen rechten HS33 Bremsgriff und ein Entlüftungskit.
Mfg


----------



## Schlingsi (17. Mai 2004)

suche Middleburn RS7, am besten mit Spider und RR. is aber nich zwingend.


----------



## trialer (20. Mai 2004)

hy leute ich suche ein 26" trial bike und des sollte nich so sehr teuer sein wer was hat einfach posten einfach alles anbieten

schonmal ein großes thx im voraus

achso ich würde auch tauschen gegen ein (univega ram tr 620)20" trial-bike, ich hab n bissle was verändert 
lenker in broncefarben von echo und vorbau schwarz von echo und magura hs 33 race-line bremsen (vorne und hinten) die bremsen sind gerade mal 2 wochen alt

also nochmal ein BIG THX 
Gruß Trialer


----------



## BommelMaster (24. Mai 2004)

suche nen linken und rechten shimano xt oder deore bremshebel für disc, wer was hat bitte schreiben, können auch nur ein linker oder nur ein rechter sein


----------



## robs (24. Mai 2004)

Ich suche auch einen linken XT-Disc-Hebel um ihn mit dem Louise-Sattel zu kombinieren.

Desweiteren noch eine 200er oder 180er Scheibe mit passendem Adapter für den Louise-Sattel, der müsste serienmäßig für 160er sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretschwein (24. Mai 2004)

moin jungens.
ich brauch ein rahmen. 26 zoll.
alle die was zuverkaufen haben können sich ja mal melden. ...pm.
besonders liebäugeln tät ich mit echo un zoo...oder coustellier. aber bin offen für alles angebote....
felix


----------



## double_w (25. Mai 2004)

Hi, Leute ich suche ein 20" Trialbike, egal wie , egal wieviele Kratzer, bei Alu sollten keine Brüche sein bei Stahl kommt es drauf an. Die Bremsen sind auch egal. Hauptsache es fährt und sollte den Preis von 200 auf keinen Fall überschreiten.
Bekomme ich ein Bike für diesen Preis?


----------



## wodka o (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Mir hat es heute meine Gabel zerlegt.*grrrr*
Falls irgendjemand noch eine Gabel rumzuliegen hat(26" Pure, Zoo,Forxx, Kinesis oder CD..), bitte per PM melden.

Danke.


----------



## Tretschwein (30. Mai 2004)

mir gehts auch wie wodka o.
is wat mit den gabel. nene. also, suche auch ne gabel 26 zoll mit cantiaufnahme.
wer wat hat der schreibe.
schau
felix


----------



## BommelMaster (4. Juni 2004)

bin jetz noch auf der suche nach ner gscheiden starrgabel, die pulcro vom aramis hat mir leider zu wenig schaftlänge

am liebsten wär mir eine CD Fatty R - wer so eine noch hat bitte unbedingt melden danke


----------



## aramis (11. Juni 2004)

Hab mir gerade die Forxx zerkrümelt. Gibts außer der Forxx noch andere Gabeln, bei denen die Aufnahme 2cm höher sitzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (11. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir gerade die Forxx zerkrümelt. Gibts außer der Forxx noch andere Gabeln, bei denen die Aufnahme 2cm höher sitzt?



wat heisst zerkrümelt? isse porös geworden und in ihre einzelteile zerfallen oder haste se richtig gebummst? die macht mir doch eigentlich immer son massiven und unkaputtbaren eindruck!


----------



## aramis (11. Juni 2004)

Ich habse sozusagen richtig gebummst. Der Schafft ist gebrochen.


----------



## Levelboss (11. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir gerade die Forxx zerkrümelt. Gibts außer der Forxx noch andere Gabeln, bei denen die Aufnahme 2cm höher sitzt?



Nehm doch einfach eine Gabel mit "normaler" Aufnahme und bau zusätzlich einen IS +20mm Adapter drann.


----------



## aramis (11. Juni 2004)

Ja, das ist schon klar. Es wäre mir aber 1000mal lieber, wenn das ohne Adapter ginge.


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Juni 2004)

meine koxx is jetz schon 1,5 Jahre alt, mal sehen wie lang die noch hält. Wie alt war denn deine Aramis?


----------



## aramis (11. Juni 2004)

Die bin ich gefahren seit November oder Dezember 2002.


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Juni 2004)

ah servus, ich auch. Des gibt mir n richtig gutes Gefühl


----------



## aramis (12. Juni 2004)

Das kam nicht plötzlich, sondern hat sich schon eine Weile angekündigt. Ich dachte immer, der Steuersatz wäre kaputt, weil er so locker zu sein schien...


----------



## Schlingsi (12. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Das kam nicht plötzlich, sondern hat sich schon eine Weile angekündigt. Ich dachte immer, der Steuersatz wäre kaputt, weil er so locker zu sein schien...



hey ara...ich würde mir echt wieder ne forx holen an deiner stelle. selbst wenn sie im schnitt immer nur 1,5 jahre hält, würden ihre positiven fahreigenschaften doch alles wieder ausgleichen! oder?


----------



## aramis (12. Juni 2004)

Naja, was anderes wird mir wohl nicht übrig bleiben, weil ich keinen Bock auf so einen +20mm-Adaper habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-kob (12. Juni 2004)

SUCHE EINEN VORBAU UND LENKER... so 90-110 mm länge des STEM @ 10-15°

lenker breit und stabil...  vielleicht den echo oder zoo ?


irgendwer hat doch sowas sicherlich abzugeben... 
greetz trail-kop


----------



## johnny.winter (13. Juni 2004)

Kann Dir eine TryAll Kombi anbieten. Schwarz, Zustand in Ordnung, halt leichte Gebrauchsspuren. Vorbaulänge 105mm, Winkel glaube ich 17°. Bei Interesse kannst Du ja mal pmen oder mailen!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, was anderes wird mir wohl nicht übrig bleiben, weil ich keinen Bock auf so einen +20mm-Adaper habe.


was an diesen adaptern so schlimm??? weil ich will mir jetzt so einen holen...........


----------



## aramis (13. Juni 2004)

Technisch gesehen bringt der absolut keinen Nachteil, aber es sieht halt shitty aus und: Warum mit, wenn es auch ohne geht?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. Juni 2004)

@ara: Jo da haste vollkommen recht!!! Aber da ich mir einen adapter zulegen werde, habe ich halt gezweifelt, obs da nachteile gibt......da bin ich beruhigt, das das trotzdem top ist!!


----------



## Adonai (13. Juni 2004)

suche nen rockring für ne shimano alivio 4arm kurbel


----------



## BigJimmele (14. Juni 2004)

Suche Vorbau 1 1/8", sollte nicht gerade 0° haben, etwas steiler wäre recht.
Fahre nen TryAll-Lenker, also normale Lenkerklemmung 25,4 mm.

Bietet an, was Ihr habt.


----------



## kad00r (16. Juni 2004)

Suche dringend hs bremsgriff (geberkolben) oder auch ne komplette hs33, bitte alles anbieten, danke!


----------



## Pitty (23. Juni 2004)

Also, wenn jemand z.B. einen Hoffmann 26er Rahmen hätte, der mal gebrochen/gerissen war, von Hoffmann selbst top repariert wurde und der deswegen nicht die Welt kostet, wäre das genau das was ich suche! Muss natürlich kein Hoffmann sein! Hauptsache GÜNSTIG, reine TrialGeo, gerne mit Gabel.

Pit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [YoSHi] (23. Juni 2004)

achsschraube für 20" rad + vernünftige kettenspanner


----------



## Schlingsi (24. Juni 2004)

suche 

*TRY ALL VORBAU*
105mm 17°

*TRY ALL LENKER*
ungekürzt


----------



## Levelboss (25. Juni 2004)

Hat zufällig noch jemand eine Gabel mit der Länge 420 oder 425mm übrig?


----------



## double_w (27. Juni 2004)

Hi, Leute ich suche eine 20" Gabel, mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Sie sollte nicht mehr als 60 kosten. Die Farbe ist egal. Schreibt mir bitte ne e-mail. [email protected]

Gruß


----------



## johnny.winter (27. Juni 2004)

Sind die nicht bei Jan Göhrig im Angebot?
Kannst Du ja mal checken: www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## BommelMaster (1. Juli 2004)

suche nen rechten daumenshifter mit "reibungsschaltung" bzw halt ohne indexierung, auch wenn ne 6fache indexierung ist und ausschaltbar is kein problem, ein xt wär natürlich super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adonai (10. Juli 2004)

hm ich stelle mal nur so aus reiner neugier ne suche hier rein:

ich suche ne gabel für 26" auf jedenfall ahead... und wenns geht nicht soo teuer welches modell is mir ziemlich wurst und evtl. mit scheibe wäre nicht schlecht falls ich mal später umsteigen will auf scheibe.


----------



## Monty98 (12. Juli 2004)

Hat wer einen link zu einem 20" hermance video für mich??
danke


----------



## Hopserhäsle (14. Juli 2004)

Hi! Aaaalso: Ich suche eine 20" Marke egal, sollte eher eine Profiteil sein, weil ich habe jetzt noch ein Monty das ich bei eBay ersteigert habe und das is schrott. Also jetzt heute is mein Freilauf vorn einfach aufgegangen beim schieben des Bikes !?!?!? Hatte das auch schon jemand, ich werd das gleich mal dem Jan Göhrig sagen, da ich das bei dem gekauft habe! So und mein Monty hat damals bei eBay 350 gekostet (+ Versand 25  aber egal) dann hab ich jetzt Vorbau und Lenker vom UNIVEGA RAM TR 620 dran. Eine grüne HS33 und das Hinterrad komplett neu fertig eingespeicht vom JAN GÖHRIG gekauft (Quando Monty) und hm naja was wäre es denn nach eurer Meinung Wert? Ich hab eben grad sehr Geldmangel will aber weiterhin trialen. Wenn ich es verkaufe für angenommen 400  und würde für höchstens 400  ein "besseres" oder halt Profimäßigeres bekomme wäre das echt super! So irgendwie bring ich hier noch Bilder von dem Bock rein, dann BITTE macht Angebote/Vorschläge, danke!

MfG   Flo  












Warte auf positive Antworten!  Ähm meine e-mail: [email protected]   cya


----------



## Hopserhäsle (14. Juli 2004)

so hoffentlich sind die Bilder jetzt größer.... 
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/42715/sort/1/cat/514/page/1
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/42714/sort/1/cat/514/page/1

Kann auch gerne noch weitere machen. (Für Geld mach ich FAST alles)      also bitte per e-mail wie oben genannt antworten, danke! Oder hier halt rein posten.


----------



## BigJimmele (15. Juli 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi! Aaaalso: Ich suche eine 20" Marke egal, sollte eher eine Profiteil sein, weil ich habe jetzt noch ein Monty das ich bei eBay ersteigert habe und das is schrott. Also jetzt heute is mein Freilauf vorn einfach aufgegangen beim schieben des Bikes !?!?!? Hatte das auch schon jemand, ich werd das gleich mal dem Jan Göhrig sagen, da ich das bei dem gekauft habe! So und mein Monty hat damals bei eBay 350 gekostet (+ Versand 25  aber egal) dann hab ich jetzt Vorbau und Lenker vom UNIVEGA RAM TR 620 dran. Eine grüne HS33 und das Hinterrad komplett neu fertig eingespeicht vom JAN GÖHRIG gekauft (Quando Monty) und hm naja was wäre es denn nach eurer Meinung Wert? Ich hab eben grad sehr Geldmangel will aber weiterhin trialen. Wenn ich es verkaufe für angenommen 400  und würde für höchstens 400  ein "besseres" oder halt Profimäßigeres bekomme wäre das echt super! So irgendwie bring ich hier noch Bilder von dem Bock rein, dann BITTE macht Angebote/Vorschläge, danke!
> 
> MfG   Flo
> 
> ...



Hi !

Mach doch mal halblang. Kauf Dir nen neuen Freilauf und fertig. Oder hab ich da was überlesen ? 

Lass Dir den ENO raus, der hält. Finger weg von den billigen wie sie gerade bei ebay angeboten werden. So einen hatte ich mal probeweise, ... für 150m !!! Dann ist der auch auseinander gefallen in alle Teile.

Kopf hoch.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (16. Juli 2004)

OK, jo ich lass den Kopf net hängen!    Hab den JAN das erzählt und normalerweise ist auf Freiläufen usw. ja keine Garantie, aber ich habs von ihm ersetzt bekommen!    Das nächste Wird dann ein ENO, das hat er mir auch empfohlen. Nur schnell 95  hm naja ich verdien ja eigentlich grad überhaupt nichts, dann is das schon bissl viel, aber wird sich machen lassen irgendwann mal. Zumindest muss ich den Freilauf halt immer fest anziehen, vor dem fahren!     Dann fliegts auch net so auseinander, aber THX für die Antwort nochmal!   

Gruß Flo


----------



## Pitty (16. Juli 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> OK, jo ich lass den Kopf net hängen!    Hab den JAN  Zumindest muss ich den Freilauf halt immer fest anziehen, vor dem fahren!     Dann fliegts auch net so auseinander, aber THX für die Antwort nochmal!
> 
> Gruß Flo



Wenn Du die Mutter (die zugleich Lagerschale ist) mit Loctite sicherst, geht der Freilauf durch fahren garantiert auch nicht mehr auseinander! 

Pit


----------



## Monty98 (16. Juli 2004)

Suche DRINGEND einen Lenker der in die monty vorbau mit der 31.8mm klemme reinpasst. Meiner droht zu brechen.


----------



## IBK (17. Juli 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste Wird dann ein ENO, das hat er mir auch empfohlen. Nur schnell 95  hm naja ich verdien ja eigentlich grad überhaupt nichts, dann is das schon bissl viel, aber wird sich machen lassen irgendwann mal.




bei biketrial.ch gibts den TRIAL eno für umgerechnet nicht mal 80 euro...   heißer tip!!! ich hab schon einen   

mfg g


----------



## Hanxs (17. Juli 2004)

Suche Adamant Brakebooster für Magura 4-Punkt Aufnahme!

Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (17. Juli 2004)

Ich suche ein Laufrad Hinten, für ein Monty X-Hydra. Sollte ordentliche nabe drin sein, am besten gelocht.


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Juli 2004)

IBK schrieb:
			
		

> bei biketrial.ch gibts den TRIAL eno für umgerechnet nicht mal 80 euro...   heißer tip!!! ich hab schon einen
> 
> mfg g



joa, aber dann kommen wieder unsere 16% Mwst drauf, also is die Ersparnis wieder weg


----------



## LauraPalmer (18. Juli 2004)

das muss nicht sein...


----------



## Monty98 (21. Juli 2004)

Wollt fragen wo man ODI Longnecks (ohne Plastik-Enden) herkriegt, oder ob einer ein neues paar zu verkaufen hat


----------



## ph1L (22. Juli 2004)

Suche ne leichte Vr Nabe mit Disc Aufnahme.

American/Braxxo Classic
Hügi 240

und ka. was es sonnst noch gibt... einfach mal anbieten.


----------



## koxxfan (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo @ All,

ich freue mich das ich endlich ein Forum gefunden habe wo es nur um Bike Trial geht.  

Und jetzt zu meiner suche ich suche jemand der mit mir sein rad tauscht ich habe ein Echo Pure L und brauchte jemand der ein Koxx Levelboss fährt Kurz od. Lang. Ich würde auch wert aus gleich bis in einer gewissen höhe mit machen. 

So das wahr es erst mal.

Mfg koxxfan


----------



## robs (25. Juli 2004)

Ich suche einen +40mm-Adapter für Scheibenbremse IS2000


----------



## Jens L. (25. Juli 2004)

Suche Trialrahmen mit Disc-Aufnahme. Bietet mir alles an was vernünftig ist. Also bitte kein Darkhorse oder so.

Danke.


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Juli 2004)

hallo

suche dringend einen Syntace Ultralight Lenker in 680er Breite, 12° oder 16° egal; nur halt in gutem zustand 

kann ihn mir für 60? einfach net leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (29. Juli 2004)

Ich suche ein Paar maxxis creepy crawler 20". wenns geht aus deutschland! danke!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. Juli 2004)

die fraghe ist ob die schon erhältlich sind...


----------



## Benjy (29. Juli 2004)

koxxfan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ All,
> 
> ich freue mich das ich endlich ein Forum gefunden habe wo es nur um Bike Trial geht.
> 
> ...


is auch egal 20" oda 26"?


----------



## koxxfan (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ne egal ist es nicht es sollte schon ein 20" sein.

Mfg Koxxfan


----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (29. Juli 2004)

hi leutz 

such eine gabel für 26" sollte leicht und stabil sein zB "echo pure" oder so oder hat noch jemand ne forkx, oder wie man das schreibt, rumzuliegen  

suche außerdem noch ne kurbel aber keine genaue vorstellung


----------



## Bwana (29. Juli 2004)

hast du schon den bt raven 5.0 ? is ja krass geil, ich bekomme meinen aber erst nächste woche, wie hast du den so schnell bekommen?
koxx forxx würde ich da nich drinn fahren, die baut nur 400mm hoch, dann kommt das tretlager tiefer, geht schwerer aufs hinterrad und das is doch bäh  
levelboss fährt die pure gabel und ich werd sie auch fahren, is schon bestellt.
die baut 420mm hoch, worauf der rahmen ja auch ausgelegt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SONNTAGSTRIALER (2. August 2004)

mach dir ma keine sorgen, ich hab ihn noch nicht. und zu der innenlager höhe sag ich nur das ich vorher nen DS rahmen hatte (ich glaube 3-4 cm drunter) und mir da jetzt keinen kopp um ein paar millimeter mehr bodenfreiheit mache


----------



## Bwana (2. August 2004)

dann hol dir doch gleich ne gabel die dazu passt, wenn schon denn schon   
hast du deinen rahmen schon bestellt?


----------



## BommelMaster (3. August 2004)

SUCHE:

schönen, leichten, schwarzen, stabilen, edlen .... vorbau in 90mm länge und geringer steigung(ca 10° oder auch 15°)


----------



## ChrisKing (3. August 2004)

falls für dich n Echo auch ok is, hätt noch einen, 3 Monate gefahren. Is allerdings 110mm und 5 grad, ok nich ganz des was du suchst, aber vielleicht kannst ihn ja trotzdem gebrauchen


----------



## BommelMaster (3. August 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> falls für dich n Echo auch ok is, hätt noch einen, 3 Monate gefahren. Is allerdings 110mm und 5 grad, ok nich ganz des was du suchst, aber vielleicht kannst ihn ja trotzdem gebrauchen




hi

tut mir leid, sollte schon 90 sein, max 100 vielleicht wenns ein super schöner zu nem guten preis is


----------



## BommelMaster (3. August 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> falls für dich n Echo auch ok is, hätt noch einen, 3 Monate gefahren. Is allerdings 110mm und 5 grad, ok nich ganz des was du suchst, aber vielleicht kannst ihn ja trotzdem gebrauchen




hi

ne sorry, sollte schon 90mm sein, 100 wären grad noch ok, aber 110 is zu lang


----------



## Lewinski (3. August 2004)

bei ebay ist grade ein lenker drin hier suchen ja so viele einen
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=9200&item=3691262062&rd=1


----------



## PFÄLZER TRIALER (3. August 2004)

HI
ich suche 20'' Trial Fahrrad wenn ihr eins zum anbieten habt meldet euch [email protected]

Danke


----------



## htro (7. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten 26 Zoll Trialrahmen.
Der optische Zustand ist unwichtig, Risse oder starke Beulen sollten jedoch nicht vorhanden sein. Der Rahmen sollte im Umkreis von ca. 100 Km von Stuttgart anzuschauen sein.
Preisvorstellung bis 150 Euro.
Falls es was gibt, bitte melden!

htro


----------



## rubaff (9. August 2004)

Suche einen Bashguard / Rock-Ring für Standard-Lochkreis, der anstatt des großen Kettenblatts montiert wird, also bis ca. 38 Zähne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (10. August 2004)

PFÄLZER TRIALER schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> ich suche 20'' Trial Fahrrad wenn ihr eins zum anbieten habt meldet euch [email protected]
> 
> Danke



Hi, hab dir an die o.g. addresse eine mail geschickt, hast schon gelesen ? 
Am Besten per email auch antworten, thx


MfG Flo


----------



## Hopserhäsle (11. August 2004)

Hi! Suche 20" Trialbike, kann ruhig schon älter sein, sollte aber so ein X-Lite  sein oder so. Wenn natürlich einer ein Levelboss verkauft wärs auch ent schlecht. Bei mir ist es noch nicht sicher, ob ich mein altes verkaufe, aber bevor ich es verkaufe sollte ich eben schon dann sicher ein neues haben! Also einfach bitte alles anbieten. Könnte so zwischen 400-500  kosten. Aber macht bitte einfach mal Angebote! THX

Gruß Flo          Meine e-mail: [email protected]    oder einfach hier antowrten, tHX


----------



## roborider (12. August 2004)

Suche Truvativ Hussefelt Trials Kurbel (nur rechts)
habe die hussefelt dh kurbel aber da passt kein 22er kettenblatt dran

hussefelt triple kurbel wäre auch ok hauptsache ich hab ein 22er kettenblatt dran


----------



## Benjy (13. August 2004)

Servus,
joar... ich suche n KOXX... um ehrlich zu sein is mir relativ egal ob 20" oder 26", hauptsache Levelboss! wichtig ist für mich nur das da halt die übliche try-all ausstattung dran is... also nix von echo, monty etc. 
joar... ansonsten hoffe ich das sich da schnell jemand findet und mir n angebot macht


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. August 2004)

also ich hab ja noch n koxx levelboss 26" da, nagelneu, könnste für umsonst haben, is fast nur try-all kram dran, bis auf echo griffe, aber da du ja nur try-all parts willst, verkauf ichs dir halt doch net


----------



## ph1L (13. August 2004)

sorry für den sinnlosen post...

aber genau das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht wo ich den mist gelesen hab


----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. August 2004)

hi,

bin erlichgesagt zu faul den Verkaufe Thread zu durchforsten, wenn jmd ein 20" verkauft bitte kurz bei mir melden (natürlich mit allen nötigen Infos!) 



Gruss Till


----------



## Hopserhäsle (15. August 2004)

hi! Was würdest dafür ausgeben wollen ? 

Gruß Flo


----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. August 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> hi! Was würdest dafür ausgeben wollen ?
> 
> Gruß Flo



sorry kein monty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (16. August 2004)

tt² schrieb:
			
		

> sorry kein monty



ok, lol!    

Gruß Flo


----------



## Fabi (16. August 2004)

Suche XT oder XTR Bremshebel für links und V-Brake.
Wer mir etwas anbieten möchte bitte PM oder Mail


----------



## ringo667 (17. August 2004)

Suche einen Deore XT Daumenschalthebel samt Zug und Schaltwerk.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. August 2004)

hi,


suche:

1. Rahmen (am besten mit Steuersatz und Innenlager und 4 Punkt Schellen)
2. Gabel
3. Hr Alex mit Hügi
4. Vr Disc

*ALLES für 26"!!!* 

Gruss Till


----------



## Znarf (17. August 2004)

Suche Vorbau für 20" Trialrad.

Am besten was aus der Kategorie 165mm lang und 35° oder so ähnlich.

Angebote an [email protected] oder per PM

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Znarf


----------



## Lewinski (19. August 2004)

hallo 
ich suche schienbein schoner und handschuhe.
wer seine nicht mehr braucht soll mir bitte schreiben. pm oder mail 

danke 
gruß markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (23. August 2004)

suche immer noch einen 90mm vorbau, schwarz, ca 10-15°, und relativ leicht und günstig, bietet mal alles an


----------



## ride (24. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche ein 20'' trialbike in der Schweiz! also, falls irgendein Schweizer was anzubieten hat, bitte pm senden an mich!

thanks


----------



## Chill (25. August 2004)

Suche eine HS33 in silber oder schwarz.
Ich brauch den linken hebel mit langer leitung fürs Hr. 
Ich hab leider kein Zubehör um die leitung zu verlängern.

Wenn da einer was für mich hat dann her damit.

Bitte an [email protected] schreiben.

MFG Chill


----------



## robs (25. August 2004)

Chill schrieb:
			
		

> Suche eine HS33 in silber oder schwarz.
> Ich brauch den linken hebel mit langer leitung fürs Hr.
> Ich hab leider kein Zubehör um die leitung zu verlängern.
> 
> ...




Dann solltest du dir mal was besorgen, denn das ist halt das was du zur Repararur einer gebrochenen Leitung brauchst plus ein bischen Schlauch...


----------



## Chill (25. August 2004)

Ja ich weiß, ich hab gerade ne riesen Bestellung aufgegeben und bin pleite, b.z.w wenn ich noch ne Bremse gekauft habe.
Zur Not nehme ich natürlich auch eine Vr Bremse, dachte nur vielleicht hat das jemand schon so.


----------



## Bomber210 (29. August 2004)

suche einen relativ preisgünstigen 26" rahmen der noch in ordnung ist ohne dellen und keine tiefen kratzer!bitte meldet euch per p M!
danke


----------



## Znarf (30. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Hinterrad für ein 26" Trial Bike.
Marke und Nabe egal, mindestens 35mm Breit sollte die Felge aber sein.

Außerdem Suche ich einen Rockring, 4Loch, den ich an meine Deore Kurbel statt der 2 großen Kettenblätter dranschrauben kann.

Außerdem such ich eine HS33 bzw. auch einen Satz.

Und noch was   Hat einer von euch ne Idee wo ich ein komplettes Laufrad herbekommen kann. In den ganzen Onlineshops finde ich nur Felgen einzeln?

Viele Grüße Znarf


----------



## konrad (30. August 2004)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Hinterrad für ein 26" Trial Bike.
> Marke und Nabe egal, mindestens 35mm Breit sollte die Felge aber sein.
> 
> ...



www.actionsports.de   da gibts laufräder nach wahl und der satz HS33 is auch gerade im angebot für 119


----------



## Znarf (30. August 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Aber für das Hinterrad hätte ich gerne eine richtig breite Trialfelge, also so knapp 40mm oder so? Da hab ich nämlich keinen Shop gefunden der so etwas verkauft   
Greetz Znarf


----------



## konrad (30. August 2004)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Aber für das Hinterrad hätte ich gerne eine richtig breite Trialfelge, also so knapp 40mm oder so? Da hab ich nämlich keinen Shop gefunden der so etwas verkauft
> Greetz Znarf



fürs HR kannst ja auch mal den jan göhrig anrufen/anschreiben.sachst ihm was de haben willst und dann bersorgt er es dir-ich glaub der speicht auch räder ein,also sollte es kein problem sein dir dort eins zu bestellen

phone und e-mail unter www.echobike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (30. August 2004)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer von euch ne Idee wo ich ein komplettes Laufrad herbekommen kann. In den ganzen Onlineshops finde ich nur Felgen einzeln?
> 
> Viele Grüße Znarf


dem jan göhrig kannst du auch deine nabe schicken und er speicht die dir mit der gewünschten felge ein - für relativ wenig geld. www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## Hopserhäsle (31. August 2004)

hi! Suche für einen Kumpel von mir einen Carbon Brakebooster für sein ECHO Pure. Sollte ca. 95mm Lochabstand haben.
Angebote bitte an [email protected]

Gruß Flo & cya @ EUROBIKE 2004


----------



## Benjy (31. August 2004)

suche Koxx X.T.P. short 26"... komplett... also aufgebaut und fahrtüchtig 

wer was hat oda uch zumindest was weiß   .... bitte pm


----------



## Znarf (31. August 2004)

--Edit falscher Thread, sollte eigentlich in den NUSTUFF Thread---
Gilt aber hier natürlich genauso.




Hallo,
also ich wollte mich nur mal kurz bedanken, hier im Trialforum ist es echt erstaunlich wie schnell und kompetent man "geholfen wird"!!!

DICKES LOB AN DIE COMMUNITY HIER!  

Ich glaub ich werd mal telefonisch in Erfahrung bringen ob das Echo Bounce wirklich erhältlich ist und falls ja einfach nen kurzen Spanienurlaub einlegen, ich hab noch bis Mitte Oktober frei, da würde das doch perfekt passen.

Wie ist das Bounce denn so? Hat einer sowas? 

Viele Grüße 
Znarf


----------



## marcus 2005 (31. August 2004)

mahlzeit,suche middleburn kurblen rs-7,175mm farbe wäre erstmal egal!
also wenn ihr noch welche habt könnt ihr mir ja mal posten...
gruss marcus


----------



## ChrisKing (31. August 2004)

Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das Bounce denn so? Hat einer sowas?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Znarf



frag ma den Jan von trialmarkt.de, der fährt ein Bounce


----------



## johnny.winter (1. September 2004)

marcus 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> mahlzeit,suche middleburn kurblen rs-7,175mm farbe wäre erstmal egal!
> also wenn ihr noch welche habt könnt ihr mir ja mal posten...
> gruss marcus


Hatte nicht der KingLoui welche zu verkoofen?! Frag den doch mal.


----------



## marcus 2005 (1. September 2004)

jo hab ich ja schon gemacht...er hat aber noch nich geantwortet.


----------



## doc-trialer (2. September 2004)

suche 26zoll - frame:

devil, echo urban oder monty x-lite 231...zustand egal!

bin gespannt was da noch in euren werkstätten schlummert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (2. September 2004)

Was willst du denn ausgeben?
Hab 8 leicht gebrauchte Rahmen am Start. Auch Gabeln...


----------



## Hopserhäsle (2. September 2004)

So jetzt bin ich meins endlich los und suche ein neues. Vielleicht wirds auch ein ZOO! Python vom Jan aber mal schauen was ihr denn von 20" und naja KEINE MONTYS anzubieten hättet. Und ja also Komplettbike versteht sich. So was von der Geo her wie eben das python, 20" levelboss oder echo team 20" !!! Da gabs ja letztens bei ebay ein Echo Team 20" und das war recht neu und ging für 555  weg. Hätte ich dort schon sicher mein Bike verkauft gehabt wärs jetzt meins, aber so!    Bin mal gespannt ob da noch jemand was hat. Natürlich wenn jemand ein 20" Levelboss oder jetzt schon ein Python verkauft, bitte alles anbieten, wie gesagt AUSSER MONTY!    

Flo


----------



## BommelMaster (3. September 2004)

suche DRINGEND 8-fach dura ace oder Ultegra Kassette mit kleinen ritzeln in gutem Zustand !!!!!!!


----------



## Bwana (3. September 2004)

moin, hat vielleicht noch jemand eine chrisking hinterrad nabe rumfliegen?   
die frage war ernst gemeint.


----------



## konrad (3. September 2004)

Bwana schrieb:
			
		

> moin, hat vielleicht noch jemand eine chrisking hinterrad nabe rumfliegen?
> die frage war ernst gemeint.



jo klar,ich hab die schei$$ dinger hier kartonweise rumstehen-was brauchste denn?in gold,purple,grün-stahlfreilauf/alufreilauf-ISO-disc?32 oder 36 loch?      

aber eigentlich sind die dinger ja zum trialn viel zu schwer-nimm lieber ne hügi!


----------



## Bwana (4. September 2004)

arsch  
schwarz oder silber, 32 loch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (4. September 2004)

Bwana schrieb:
			
		

> arsch
> schwarz oder silber, 32 loch



hach,genau die sind gerade aus  

ne,aber mal im ernst-spare,sparen,sparen....lohnt sich,also nich auf halben weg die kohle für ne hügi ausgeben


----------



## Hopserhäsle (5. September 2004)

Hi! Also suche oder besser gesagt, ich BRAUCHE ein 20" Trialbike, denn ohne halt ichs jetzt dann nimmer aus.     Und naja, also am liebsten sollte es ein Echo Team 20" sein oder auch so ein ähnliches mit eben der fast gleichen Rahmen Geo. Bitte, bitte alles anbieten was in diese Suchkriterien passen, brauche schnell eins oder zumindest bald.    Kann natürlich auch ein ZOO! Python sein, falls jemand seins schon verkauft (das meine ich ernst, aber wahrscheinlich wird es niemand geben der das schon wieder verkauft)


----------



## ringo667 (7. September 2004)

Hat jemand zufällig ein  15 Z. Ritzel rumliegen welches in eine Shimano HG-70 Kassette hinein passt?
oder vielleicht ne verheizte Kassette bei der man diese Ritzel noch verwenden kann?
Das Ritzel ist beim Reintreten kappput gegangen, habe das problem temp. mit 2 16er Ritzeln gelösst, sollte aber kein Dauerzustand bleiben....


----------



## BommelMaster (8. September 2004)

suche einen 4loch rockring, egal was für einer, hauptsache so klein wie möglich und ordentlich dick


----------



## Hopserhäsle (10. September 2004)

Suche für meinen Kumpel einen Brakebooster (am liebsten Carbon) mit Lochabstand ca. 95 mm !!! Bitte Angebote per PM oder email


----------



## Typi (10. September 2004)

Ich suche 26" Trial Komplettrad. Bin Anfänger. Gebraucht oder nicht, hauptsache zu gebrauchen. Wer eins hat, oder weiß, wos welche gibt, bitte pm. Bequemer Weise ICQ, wenn möglich. Danke.


----------



## Bordon (13. September 2004)

Bin auf der Suche nach nem 20"...Marke ist mir wurscht, Hauptsache et hält  ...bin Anfänger und brauche deshalb kein Bike für 1000 eus, also wenn ihr was komplettes ín gutem Zustand für die Hälfte habt, vielleicht sogar mit hs33, dann ma pm oder mail an [email protected]

Bordon


----------



## Hopserhäsle (13. September 2004)

Bordon schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auf der Suche nach nem 20"...Marke ist mir wurscht, Hauptsache et hält  ...bin Anfänger und brauche deshalb kein Bike für 1000 eus, also wenn ihr was komplettes ín gutem Zustand für die Hälfte habt, vielleicht sogar mit hs33, dann ma pm oder mail an [email protected]
> 
> Bordon


Ich weiß von einem Trialer, dass er sein Monty X-Lite jetzt dann bald bei ebay reinstellt! Also bleib aktiv und schau dich um. ich denke wenn du paar Seiten im Verkaufe-Thread vorblätterst, dann gibts da noch was!
Also dann, find was schönes


----------



## Jens L. (14. September 2004)

Ich brauche dringend den linken Hebel einer Grimeca System 12 Scheibenbremse. Gebraucht oder neu ist egal, hauptsache das Ding funktioniert.

Entweder den hier:






oder den hier:


----------



## ringo667 (14. September 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7101652686&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Vielleicht passt der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (14. September 2004)

passen tut der schon...nur grimeca verwendet dot bremsflüssigkeit...das würde die dichtungen des xt killen


----------



## marcus 2005 (14. September 2004)

jo,mahlzeit hat zufällig wer noch ein rockring für die middleburn rs-7 rumliegen...farbe un so wäre erstmal egal...ist wichtig also wer noch ein hat soll sich bitte melden....
gruss marcus


----------



## dj gruffness (17. September 2004)

1A TRIALBIKE

Leider muss ich mein sehr liebgewonnenes Hobby aufgeben, weil ich mir ein neues Auto zulegen will. 

Deshalb biete ich dieses ¾ Jahre junge Trialmaschine an. Zustand Top (nur wenige Gebrauchsspuren, kleine Kratzer etc.) Neupreis 1100  +Umbauten etc. = 1400 Wert!
Ich verkaufe es  für 800 + Versand 

Super flacher 20" Trial Rahmen mit extrem verwindungssteifem Tretlagerbereich. Aus Ultra 6 Aluminium für angemessen geringes Gewicht und Top Haltbarkeit. Sehr hochwertig und super Optik. Anders als auf Bild mit Magura HS33 silver (direktmontiert) und keinen v-Bakes, außerdem mit fettem Brakebooster hinten (! Waffenschein nötig! lol) und Magura Brakebooster silver vorn. Neue Pedalen in Silber sind auch dabei und für den Hintern gibts ein extra Sattelpolster. Statt normalem Schlauch hab ich hinten einen Mopedschlauch eingebaut (Durchschlag ade). Zusätzlich gibts ein sehr hochwertiges und stabiles High End Freilaufritzel. 2 große, gedichtete Industrielager und 4 Sperrklinken auf einer fein abgestuften Verzahnung sorgen für größtmögliche Sicherheit. Das Ritzel ist komplett zerlegbar und alle Teile sind austauschbar, 18 Zähne (Freilaufritzel White Ind. ENO   Euro 95,00).Dazu eine superleichte 20" Aluminium (Ultra 6)Gabel mit Alu Schaft. Cantileverbolzen und Scheibenbremsenaufnahme. Länge 385mm, Farbe Silber gebürstet, Gewicht 700gr (125). Weiterhin einen sehr breiten Triallenker (! 72 cm!) (Große Vorteile beim halten des Gleichgewichts) 59.

BILDER AUF ANFRAGE

[email protected]


----------



## konrad (17. September 2004)




----------



## Hopserhäsle (18. September 2004)

genau meine Meinung


----------



## aramis (18. September 2004)

Hat jemand einen anständigen V-Brake-Hebel zu verkauf(schenk)en?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (22. September 2004)

sers leutz,

ich suche für 2 zukünftige trialer nen 20" und nen 26" trialbike. das 20" so bis 600  und das 26" so bis 800 . zustand sollte schon ganz gut sein und am besten hs33 (ist bei dem preis wohl auch vorraus zusetzten). bietet mir einfach mal nen bischen was an und ich gucke dann mit denen alles durch.
bilder und infos zum bike wären nicht schlecht......

also dann,wenn jemand eins zu verkaufen hat, pm an mich.  

Jan


----------



## Hopserhäsle (22. September 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> sers leutz,
> 
> ich suche für 2 zukünftige trialer nen 20" und nen 26" trialbike. das 20" so bis 600  und das 26" so bis 800 . zustand sollte schon ganz gut sein und am besten hs33 (ist bei dem preis wohl auch vorraus zusetzten). bietet mir einfach mal nen bischen was an und ich gucke dann mit denen alles durch.
> bilder und infos zum bike wären nicht schlecht......
> ...


aha also musst bald nicht mehr alleine trialen ? ^^
Frag doch mal den Heizerer2000 der hat glaub noch was oder wer das war. Ich glaub da hat sich noch keiner gemeldet für die 2 20" musst halt mal paar Seiten beim Verkaufe-Thread vorblättern!


----------



## bodom child (23. September 2004)

tach zusammen

suche ein 26" trialbike fürn anfänger und ne 26"gabel mit ner einbauhöhe so um die 425mm und am besten cantisockel. bin aber auch an discaufnahmen und magura 4punkt sockel interessiert!

es grüßt der benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (26. September 2004)

jetzt gibts mal wieder ein Echo Team 20" bei ebay!
Ich gehe nicht näher drauf ein, da das Angebot ja nicht von mir ist. 
Hier geht´s zum Echo Team 20"


----------



## BommelMaster (26. September 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand einen anständigen V-Brake-Hebel zu verkauf(schenk)en?





habe einen rechten xtr bremshebel, is aber optisch scho arg gebraucht, technisch aber 1a

für 20 incl versand zu haben


----------



## aramis (26. September 2004)

Danke, aber habe schon einen.


----------



## bodom child (3. Oktober 2004)

suche einen v-brake hebel für links mit angenehmer hebel-ergonomie.


----------



## Monty98 (3. Oktober 2004)

bodom child schrieb:
			
		

> suche einen v-brake hebel für links mit angenehmer hebel-ergonomie.



ich find den stinknormalen deore-hebel (bitte in schwarz) sensationell gemühtlich.


----------



## bodom child (3. Oktober 2004)

is der deore hebel nich sehr schwammig? hab son eckigen, kantigen von avid 3er oder 7er glaub ich. kann grad net schaun. bei dem krieg ich immer blasen am finger. aber wenn der deore taugt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (3. Oktober 2004)

bodom child schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn der deore taugt...



eindeutig


----------



## konrad (9. Oktober 2004)

hat jemand noch zu hause ne gut erhaltene industriegelagerte nabe rumliegen-z.b. ne DT onyx?-disc-version!!!!


----------



## BommelMaster (12. Oktober 2004)

suche eine silberne oder schwarze dx32 am besten gelocht; sollte 32 loch haben und in gutem Zustand sein


----------



## Heizerer2000 (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo suche linken gebrauchten HS 33 Griff Links.
Wenn jemand einen rumliegen hat bitte bei mir melden.
Gruss Peter


----------



## RipItKaputt (12. Oktober 2004)

Sers!
Suche ein 20" Trialbike!
Sollte net so teuer sein, will das nur ausgleichsmäßig zum DDD machen!
Also muss kein neustes bzw leichtestes Modell sein und scheibe is auch net dringend nötig!
Wenn jemand was hat bitte per PM melden thx!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (12. Oktober 2004)

RipItKaputt schrieb:
			
		

> Sers!
> Suche ein 20" Trialbike!
> Sollte net so teuer sein, will das nur ausgleichsmäßig zum DDD machen!
> Also muss kein neustes bzw leichtestes Modell sein und scheibe is auch net dringend nötig!
> Wenn jemand was hat bitte per PM melden thx!


also ich hab zwar nichts, aber schau doch mal bei ebay, da hats jetzt gerade wieder welche drin! einfach in der Suche z.B. diese Wörter eingeben: Trial ; Trialbike ; Echo ; Monty ; koxx ; oder einfach unter Radsport usw. schauen!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi! Wollte mal fragen obs denn irgendwie im Ausland Trialshops gibt die Bekleidung haben. Z.B. Pullis mit ZOO! oder Echo oder einfach BikeTrial drauf ?
Wenn ja, hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem bestellen aus dem Ausland ?
Oder macht das einer hier der ein Shop hat jetzt mal ?


----------



## ecols (15. Oktober 2004)

generell ist das kein thema.. nur werd ich mich hüten einen pulli mit nem eingetragenen namen oder gar dem logo zu machen.. hab keinen bock auf ne copyrightklage.. :kotz:


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Oktober 2004)

gut von koxx gibts ja klamotten bis zu abwinken, von echo gibts soweit ich weiß t-shirts und so ein lonsleeve bike shirt...am besten mal bei trialmarkt fragen.


----------



## chainbrain (15. Oktober 2004)

Hat noch jemand ´ne gebrauchte Starrgabel liegen? 1 1/8 Ahead und IS2000 Aufnahme. Zustand, Gewicht spielt alles keine große Rolle, sollte nur nicht sofort wegbrechen.


Gruß & Thx
Toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab von einem Bekannten eine Hope Scheibenbremse bekommen, bei der allerdings die Dichtung im Ausgleichsbehälter kaputt ist. 

Hat jemand einen defekten Bremshebel wo man diese Dichtung ausbauen könnte?

Die Dichtung ist Teil Nr. 21 auf der Skizze


----------



## roborider (16. Oktober 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi! Wollte mal fragen obs denn irgendwie im Ausland Trialshops gibt die Bekleidung haben. Z.B. Pullis mit ZOO! oder Echo oder einfach BikeTrial drauf ?
> Wenn ja, hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem bestellen aus dem Ausland ?
> Oder macht das einer hier der ein Shop hat jetzt mal ?



http://www.biketrials.com/store2/index.shtml


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Oktober 2004)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab von einem Bekannten eine Hope Scheibenbremse bekommen, bei der allerdings die Dichtung im Ausgleichsbehälter kaputt ist.
> 
> ...




ich wünsch mir immer, dass wenn ich solche probleme habe, jemand da ist der das ganze schomal rausgefunden hat und mir dann sagen kann was ich machen muss, aber dem is irgendwie nie so, naja auf jeden fall hab ich mich schlau gemacht, und das produkt des schlaumachens ist folgendes:

du hast anscheinend ne Hope DH04 oder eine O2, die frage ist nun, bei dir ist ein kompl aluminium stopfen im ausgleichsbehälter incl dem darumgewickeltem o-ring

wenn ja, dann nimm einfach den stopfen, geh in einen handel die o-ringe haben und lass dir einen passenden geben, dann is das gerizt, sollte er dem dot net standhalten, kannst immer noch wo anders schauen

falls in deinem ausgleichsbehälter nur diese membran mit dem aluminium ring ist, brauchst du eine orig hope dichtung, da sag ich dir dir adresse, von wo du das bekommen kannst, falls du diese brauchst

wenn du die bremse mal nimmer brauchen solltest, melde dich bei mir, habe immer interesse an günstigen hope bremsen


----------



## Raimund-Aut (16. Oktober 2004)

Es ist kein einfacher O-Ring sondern eine in die Tiefe gezogene Dichtung.
Fast schon Kondom-förmig  

Wenn du eine Nummer weißt bei der ich solche Dichtungen bekomm, bin ich dir sehr dankbar.

In Österreich gibt es zur Zeit keinen Hope Importeur, in Deutschland auch nicht mehr, und der Bob Sticha in der Schweiz hat grad Betriebsurlaub  

Raimund


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Oktober 2004)

eine in die tiefe gezogene dichtung ???

kannst du da mal ein bild machen vielleicht?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (16. Oktober 2004)

Er wird ein Bild machen, der Raimund. Er wird es heute abend machen und dann um ca. 9 Uhr oder so ins Netz stellen. 

mfg

der Raimund


----------



## Hopserhäsle (16. Oktober 2004)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.biketrials.com/store2/index.shtml


ja schonmal gut, aber hat da einer von euch schon Erfahrungen beim bestellen ausm Ausland, wird halt dann insgesamt sehr teuer oder ? Und wenn ich da nur 1-2 T-Shits oder so kaufen würde, rentiert sich das ja gar net oder ? Aber ich frag mal den Jan beim Trialmarkt. Danke!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (16. Oktober 2004)

@BommelMaster:

Hier ist ein Foto von der Dichtung. Die Dichtung ist aber so groß, dass ich ernsthafte Zweifel hab, ob sie eigentlich original ist. Wie gesagt hab ich die Bremse grad erst bekommen und ich weiß nicht was der Vorbesitzer so alles an ihr rumgebastelt hat. 

Raimund


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Oktober 2004)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> @BommelMaster:
> 
> Hier ist ein Foto von der Dichtung. Die Dichtung ist aber so groß, dass ich ernsthafte Zweifel hab, ob sie eigentlich original ist. Wie gesagt hab ich die Bremse grad erst bekommen und ich weiß nicht was der Vorbesitzer so alles an ihr rumgebastelt hat.
> 
> Raimund




hi

keine sorge, die dichtung ist original undnormal, es ist die Membran, die ich oben beschrieben habe, ich selbst hab mir 2 stück auf der eurobike besorgt, hat mich nix gekostet, aber die zweite will ich nicht hergeben

am besten schreibst du mal ne mail an [email protected]  und fragst ihn danach; soviel ich weiß ist der auch in Ulm ansässig(deutsche Stadt) und hat alles da was du brauchst, vielleicht kannst auch gleich ein paar andere Sachen kaufen, die du für die Hope brauchst, wenn du hilfe beim basteln mit der hope brauchst, schreib einfach ne pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (17. Oktober 2004)

servus,

ich such bzw. bräuchte einen XT-DISC bremshebel der rechts am lenker montiert wird! wer was hat bitte per pm oder mail melden (mit preisvorstellung usw.)

ansonsten wären auch angebote über xtr bremshebel (mechanisch) nicht schlecht. da bräuchte ich dito den rechten aber auch komplett könnte man mir noch anbieten( links u. rechts).


----------



## Cryo-Cube (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi 
Ich suche leicht gebrauchte VP Pedale.
PM an mich.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (17. Oktober 2004)

hab welche. (schwarz) einen tag gefahren.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. Oktober 2004)

suche disc bremshebel für links. egal welcher, bitte alle anbieten!!!
->PM!!
danke Max


----------



## biketrialer (18. Oktober 2004)

hab noch etwas holz zuhause, da kannst dir einen mit ner laubsäge raussägen.......  
toto


----------



## beach-_-boy (19. Oktober 2004)

hi,

ich suche ne kurbel also, die länge sollte wenn es geht 160mm sein, und keine virkant. 
wenn mir da einer weiter helfen kann dann soll er sich doch mal bitte, bei mir melden.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcus 2005 (1. November 2004)

mahlzeit... suche nen rockring für die middleburn rs-7...22 zähne!
bin schon seit  ca 1 mon.auf der suche nach nem passenden. ich find halt den trials pro rockring so geil. ich weiss aber nicht wo ich den her kriegen soll.im ausland bestellen ist auch schlecht weil da meine eltern rumheulen.habt ihr zufällig noch ein rumliegen oder wisst ihr wo ich den in D herkriege.hab ja schon mal bei [email protected] angefragt aber die schrieben einfach nicht zurück...
gruss marcus


----------



## konrad (1. November 2004)

bike lane verkauft im dazugehörigen thread ne middleburn trialkurbel....vielleicht doch einfach mal öfters da rein schaun....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (1. November 2004)

@ MAX ich hab noch nen Magura Clara hebel rum liegen!!und evtl auch noch nen gustav M hebel muss ich aber mal kucken...MFG


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (1. November 2004)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> @ MAX ich hab noch nen Magura Clara hebel rum liegen!!und evtl auch noch nen gustav M hebel muss ich aber mal kucken...MFG



das hat sich beim max schon erledigt, der hat sich schon ne neue bremse geleistet.  

Jan


----------



## marcus 2005 (2. November 2004)

ähh,schde die sind schon weg


----------



## Benzman22 (3. November 2004)

Hallo

hat vielleicht zufällig einer von euch nen gebrauchten zoo pitbull rahmen den er mir verkaufen könnte. hab so an max 200  gedacht.


----------



## LauraPalmer (3. November 2004)

marcus 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> mahlzeit... suche nen rockring für die middleburn rs-7...22 zähne!
> bin schon seit  ca 1 mon.auf der suche nach nem passenden. ich find halt den trials pro rockring so geil. ich weiss aber nicht wo ich den her kriegen soll.im ausland bestellen ist auch schlecht weil da meine eltern rumheulen.habt ihr zufällig noch ein rumliegen oder wisst ihr wo ich den in D herkriege.hab ja schon mal bei [email protected] angefragt aber die schrieben einfach nicht zurück...
> gruss marcus




Hallo Cowboy! hab sowas in meiner Satteltasche(middleburn rockring); wenn der RR noch in Deinem inter esse est, dann telegraphier mir einfach...


----------



## BommelMaster (6. November 2004)

suche HINTERE Trial felge mit 32 loch, geöst oder ungeöst ist egal, hauptsache stabil und breit genug, schwarz oder silber, muss für felgenbremsen geeignet sein und net zu teuer sein


----------



## Levelboss (9. November 2004)

Hat jemand zufällig ein Paar abgenutzte Plazmatic CRV Beläge, die er nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## Scrat (11. November 2004)

Ich suche für'n Kumpel von mir ein 20"-Trialbike.

Er will maximal 500 EUR ausgeben.

Wenn ihr was habt oder wißt, meldet Euch mal bei mir.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (13. November 2004)

Also... ich suche eine neue Hinterrad nabe. Entweder 6 Gang starr oder mit freilauf.

Starr wäre mir lieber.

Der nette Herr mit der Try All nabe im verkaufe Thread hats ja nicht für nötig empfunden mir zurück zu schreiben.

Also ich suche alles ausser Echo-Mist. Den habe ich dran.


----------



## Reini (15. November 2004)

Suche Scheibenbremshebel RECHTS
für Louise

->also Gustav M, Louise, Louise Fr, XT Disc


----------



## Scrat (15. November 2004)

Reini schrieb:
			
		

> Suche Scheibenbremshebel RECHTS
> für Louise
> 
> ->also Gustav M, Louise, Louise Fr, XT Disc



Da schließ ich mich doch gleich mal an 

Suche Scheibenbremshebel LINKS für Louise 2004...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## ph1L (18. November 2004)

Suche 200er Bremsscheibe mit Adapter (Vr.)


----------



## TrayD (20. November 2004)

Suche 26" Trial Gabel.
Bitte PM bei Interesse mit Preisvorstellung.


----------



## skunkweed_trial (21. November 2004)

Hi leute hab da mal ne frage.
Weiss einer von euch wo es das Zoo Python 04modell noch gibt?Also das mit Platte  .


----------



## trial-chris (21. November 2004)

Hi,

schau doch mal dort rein : http://www.biketrial.ch/shop/index.php
Preise in Schwizer Franken (ca. 66 Cent pro Fränkli)  

Chris


----------



## skunkweed_trial (21. November 2004)

@trial-chris 

danke ich werd ma gucken  .


----------



## skunkweed_trial (21. November 2004)

weiss einer von euch noch ne site?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (21. November 2004)

skunkweed_trial schrieb:
			
		

> weiss einer von euch noch ne site?


dass zwar nicht; aber vielleicht macht es sinn, den j. görig mal zu fragen. eine mail kost´ja nix. 
eventuell hat der ja noch welche, sie aber nicht mehr auf der shopseite.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (22. November 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> dass zwar nicht; aber vielleicht macht es sinn, den j. görig mal zu fragen. eine mail kost´ja nix.
> eventuell hat der ja noch welche, sie aber nicht mehr auf der shopseite.



der rahmen ist komplett ausverkauft, der bekommt auch keine neuen vom 2004er model, er hat nur noch das 2005er model mit RR.

Jan


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. November 2004)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> der rahmen ist komplett ausverkauft, der bekommt auch keine neuen vom 2004er model, er hat nur noch das 2005er model mit RR.
> 
> Jan



der 2005er is ja auch viel geila, als der der 2004er, was willsten noch mit der alten mühle...


----------



## Berliner Team T (22. November 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> der 2005er is ja auch viel geila, als der der 2004er, was willsten noch mit der alten mühle...



Naja is schon geiler der neue Rahmen aber da musste ja Rockring fahren


----------



## AcaPulco (22. November 2004)

müssen doch 26"er auch und die kommen damit zurecht...


----------



## konrad (22. November 2004)

ich find auch,das so'ne schutzplatte am 20" überflüssig ist-20" heißt ja nich,das man jede aktion auf dieser schutzplatte beendet.
wie schon gesagt-26" müssen/kommen auch nur mit nem RR klar....ansonsten heißt es:sauber fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. November 2004)

Servus suche eine Starrgabel, wenn irgendjemand noch IRGENDWAS zu hause rumfliegen hat, bitte anbieten !


----------



## mtb-trialer. (23. November 2004)

verkaufe ne gebrauchte koxx forx 180mm! wenige kratzer.


----------



## aramis (23. November 2004)

Ich schließe mich an.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. November 2004)

Weiss zwar net was die Dinger neu kosten aber 125euro is mir definitiv zu viel, krieg ich ja ne neue Pace für

mtb-trialer: wieviel willst du ham ?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (23. November 2004)

also neu kosten die "dinger" 200.
ich will noch 124.99.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (23. November 2004)

Sind die Teile aus Gold oder was ?! 200 Euro für ne Starrgabel, das ist doch krank, sorry aber dafür hab ich kein Verständnis mehr !


----------



## roborider (29. November 2004)

hat zufällig jemand eine (gebrauchte) echo gabel zu verkaufen?
ich würd so max. 50 ausgeben wollen


----------



## Heizerer2000 (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo @ all
Suche für einen Neueinsteiger in unserer Jugendgruppe ein gutes gebrauchtes
20" Trialfahrrad.Wenn jemand eins hat bzw. jemanden weiss der eins habt gibt mir bitte Bescheid.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Hopserhäsle (1. Dezember 2004)

weiß denn keiner ob es für 20" Bikes grünes Felgenband gibt ? Wär ganz grü äh cool mal sowas ans Python zu bringen. Meine jetzt neu angebrachten roten Felgenbänder sehen sehr geil im Gegensatz zu den schwarzen aus, aber grün wär halt schon das GEILSTE! Also weiß jemand wo man solche her bekommt oder kann das auch jemand selber machen. Aber jetzt kommt mir nicht mit solchen Gummibändern um die Muskulatur zu trainieren!!!!  

--Könnte sein, dass ich das schonmal gefragt hab, aber die Zeiten ändern sich, als könnte es ja auch mal n grünes Felgenband geben! --

Danke schonmal, auch wenns keine Antworten gibt


----------



## kingpin18 (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche jemanden der ein Levelboss gegen ein Zoo Python ´04 taucht. Das Python ist 3 Monate alt. Bei interesse od. Fragen einfach schreiben. 

Mfg Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bomber210 (7. Dezember 2004)

[email protected]
ich suche glei ma en ganzes Trialbike wollte nicht mehr als 600 ausgeben!
bei Angeboten oder tipps bitte per PM melden! 
mfg


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (7. Dezember 2004)

Es gibt (glaube ich) zwei Reifengrößen. So um die 26" und so um die 20".   

Mal im Ernst: Schreibt doch mehr Details hin. Auch wie groß das Bike sein soll. oder die eigene Körpergröße. Ich weiß aktuell von 20" Bikes, ich weiß aber nicht, ob ein Kinderrad das richtige für Dich ist.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Dezember 2004)

yo guys. ich suche für nen Kolegen ein gebrauchtes 26" trialbike. erstmal ist Preis und alles andere egal, einfach mal alles anbieten. dan sehen wir weiter!!
max


----------



## mtb-trialer. (7. Dezember 2004)

felix (heller) verkauft sein caisso! ich glaub komplettbike. nur wenig gefahren.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. Dezember 2004)

??????Das hatte er doch gerade erst neu gehabt...was geht bei euch..fahrt ihr bikes nur mal 3 Monate um dann das nächste zu kaufen??was will er dann fahren??


----------



## Bomber210 (7. Dezember 2004)

ja sorry vergessen ! ich meine en 26" für net mehr als 600 ! wenn möglich !


----------



## Kackfass (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi

Suche ne Cannondale Fatty R in schwarz.


----------



## Freestyle Trial (11. Dezember 2004)

Ich brauche schnell ne neue Gabel.Am besten ne Forxx oder ne Syntace!


----------



## isah (11. Dezember 2004)

In aramis Signatur:



> Koxx Forxx: einen Monat gefahren, 125 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freestyle Trial (11. Dezember 2004)

aramis sein Schaft ist glaub ich zu kurz für ein 110mm Steuerrohr


----------



## aramis (11. Dezember 2004)

Der Schaft ist noch 170mm lang. Mit nem 110mm-Steuerrohr und nem 24mm-Steuersatz bleiben satte 36mm für die Klemmung. Ein TryAll-Vorbau ist 45mm hoch. Die 8mm hauen hin, denke ich. 
Probieren kanntse ja mal. Ich nehmse auch wieder zurück, wenns nicht passt. In dem Fall übernimmste aber den Versand.


----------



## Freestyle Trial (12. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab ne Schaftlange von 185mm,fahre nen recht hohen Steuersatz.
Bei 170 wäre der das Schaft Ebde gerade mal ein Stück über der Hälfte.
Aber danke fürs Angebot


----------



## mtb-trialer. (14. Dezember 2004)

habe auch noch ne forx! 180mm aufnahme für scheibe und 18cm schaft.
130


----------



## Freestyle Trial (14. Dezember 2004)

ich fahr ne 200mm Scheibe an ner Urban Gabel!
Wenn ich den Bremssattel an die 180 Aufnahme bastel bräucht ich doch ne andere Scheibe oder?


----------



## aramis (14. Dezember 2004)

Ja, 20mm mehr. Geht die Bremse direkt auf 200 oder haste da nen Adapter dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (14. Dezember 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, 20mm mehr. Geht die Bremse direkt auf 200 oder haste da nen Adapter dran?



Ne er fährt ohne Adapter hat er sich extra so geholt


----------



## funky^jAY (16. Dezember 2004)

suche ne möglichst breite hinterrad felge(am besten komplett eingespeicht)


angebote bitte an mich per pm


----------



## roborider (16. Dezember 2004)

Suche  Starrgabel, egal was für eine, Hauptsache mit Cantisockeln und preiswert.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Dezember 2004)

suche gebrauchtes 20" komplettbike. bitte alles anbieten. sollte nicht all zu teuer sein. 
wenn jem. was hat, is erstma egal was, bitte PM an mich.
Max


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (21. Dezember 2004)

.... endlich.... die dunkle Seite der Macht scheint dich bekehrt zu haben...

hab noch nen paar Bikes... ruf an

MArco


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. Dezember 2004)

is nicht für mich. sondern ich habe hier einen der mit trial anfangen will.
und er will ein gebr. 20"
er hat aba schon eins gefunden.
trotzdem danke Marco. 
Max


----------



## Mr.BMX (21. Dezember 2004)

Suche neues oder gebrauchtes 20" bike mach ma angebote!
Entweder hier rein oder Pm!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (24. Dezember 2004)

sers,
ich suche nen magura 4-loch booster. also falls jemand einen hat, bitte pm an mich mit preisvorstellung. danke  

Jan


----------



## ecols (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Suche ein einigermaßen leichtes Vorderrad das für Felgenbremsen geeignet ist.. Keramikfelgen wären nicht schlecht..
Wenn jemand eins hat wärs geil.. Das Spinergy Spox würde mir ganz gut gefallen.. Vielleicht hat jemand ja zugeschlagen als es die noch bei eBay gab..
Bietet mir mal alles an..

chriss


----------



## ringo667 (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Suche eine 160 mm Magura Bremsscheibe.
Hat jemand noch eine brauchbare in der Garage rumliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (5. Januar 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Suche eine 160 mm Magura Bremsscheibe.
> Hat jemand noch eine brauchbare in der Garage rumliegen?




habe noch 2, was zahlste denn also für eine?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Januar 2005)

hi. ich suche eine Magura bremsscheibe in 180mm! hat jem. was?
muss nciht magura sien, aba 180mm!
Max


----------



## Dr.Hasi (10. Januar 2005)

hey,
suche shimano xt bremshebel von 98!
wäre echt wichtig wenn einer noch welche die in einigermaßem guten zustand sind hat melden!
danke Flo


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Januar 2005)

suche Kurbeln für 20" welche sind erstmal wurscht. muss 4-kant sein. 
sollte günstig und ncoh gut erhalren sein, also keine total ausgelutschten!!!
 Max


----------



## elhefe (12. Januar 2005)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> hey,
> suche shimano xt bremshebel von 98!
> wäre echt wichtig wenn einer noch welche die in einigermaßem guten zustand sind hat melden!
> danke Flo




Ich habe noch XT Hebel im Keller liegen. Weiß aber nicht, ob die von 98 sind. Jedenfalls war das Radl, an dem die dran waren, von 98. Sind meines Wissens auch noch gut in Schuss...


----------



## konrad (12. Januar 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch XT Hebel im Keller liegen. Weiß aber nicht, ob die von 98 sind. Jedenfalls war das Radl, an dem die dran waren, von 98. Sind meines Wissens auch noch gut in Schuss...



er ist schon bedient


----------



## kingpin18 (19. Januar 2005)

HAllo leute,

brauche mal eure hilfe ich suche ein PRECISION BILLET(Pauls) Schaltwerk CNC gefräst. Finde aber kein shop die es führen.Ich weis das es eine alte Firma ist. Ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.

Mfg Mario


----------



## Levelboss (19. Januar 2005)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> HAllo leute,
> 
> brauche mal eure hilfe ich suche ein PRECISION BILLET(Pauls) Schaltwerk CNC gefräst. Finde aber kein shop die es führen.Ich weis das es eine alte Firma ist. Ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.
> 
> Mfg Mario



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77611&item=7128312619&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## kingpin18 (19. Januar 2005)

Danke das habe ich schon im auge aber wenn mir das jemand weg schnappt kann ich mir auch so eins hollen.Es ist auser dem ein nach bau und kein originales. 

Bin für weitere antworten dankbar

Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo


suche fÃ¼r nen Kumpel einen Rahmen 26". preis so ca. 200â¬


----------



## trialco (23. Januar 2005)

Würde meinen Echo urban verkaufen.
Er ist am Hinterbau und unterm Unterrohr verkratzt, hat aber keine Risse
(von denen ich etwas wüsste). Ich fahre ihn seit Juni 2003. Ich muss mal schauen ob ich irgendwann Bilder machen kann, dann können wir über den Preis sprechen (falls Interesse).

GreeTz Malte


----------



## Benzman22 (23. Januar 2005)

was hat der den für einen radstand? kannst ja mal ein paar bilder reinsetzen.


mfg basti


----------



## artcore (24. Januar 2005)

Suche immernoch 26" - trialbike... am besten komplettrad. einfach pm oder [email protected]...

alles anbieten.

gruß, phil


----------



## Benzman22 (24. Januar 2005)

suche immer noch rahmen 26". ruhig alles anbieten.....es ist dringend

mfg Bastain


----------



## Bike Lane (24. Januar 2005)

hab dir ne pm geschrieben, kannst ja mal lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo 

hab ihn gefragt, der echo ist ihm ein stück zu kurz er wollte mind 1065mm.

trotzdem danke, mfg Bastian


----------



## tobsen (24. Januar 2005)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> suche immer noch rahmen 26". ruhig alles anbieten.....es ist dringend
> 
> mfg Bastain




guck doch ma hier bei eBay hier


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (24. Januar 2005)

Hi, suche eine VR Disc Nabe oder ein VR Disc Laufrad, einfach ma alles per PN anbieten !


----------



## trialco (25. Januar 2005)

@ benzman21
Ich hätte ihn wohl sowieso behalten,
da es mein erster (richtiger Trialer) war neben nem x-alp...

GreeTz Malte


----------



## tinitram (25. Januar 2005)

hi, ich such nen BT Raven 4.0 Rahmen

zusätzlich könnt ich noch ne gut beleuchtete, trockene und warme Halle zum Fahren gebrauchen...


----------



## Benzman22 (29. Januar 2005)

suche immer noch 26" rahmen. mind. RS. 1065mm. Ptibull oder bt raven 5.0 etc. zahle bis 380 â¬


mfg Bastian


----------



## Fabi (29. Januar 2005)

Ein BT RAVen 5.0 kannst du dir für unter 380 Euro neu kaufen.


----------



## Hot-Chili-Freak (30. Januar 2005)

ich such nen 26' trial bike zum anfangen...


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Februar 2005)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## Benzman22 (2. Februar 2005)

zur allg. info: der BT raven 5.0 ist ausverkauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (2. Februar 2005)

Servus @ all,

ich suche gebrochene Rahmen wer welche hat und sie los werden möchte melden. Es werden vollgende Marken bevorzugt ZOO, Echo, Koxx 20" od 26".

Ich würde die versand kosten übernehmen. Wenn jemand was hat bitte melden.

Mfg Mario


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Februar 2005)

Wenn jemand nen BT RAVEN 5.0 hat mit Cantisockel aufnahme, ich wäre interessiert


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (2. Februar 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand nen BT RAVEN 5.0 hat mit *Cantisockel* aufnahme, ich wäre interessiert



Ein Verbrechen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Februar 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Verbrechen



hmm das hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (3. Februar 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> hmm das hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden



egal


----------



## ecols (4. Februar 2005)

hmm.. ob mir so ein mini 20" für meine freundin ganz gut gefallen könnte?
Hättet ihr das was? sie is 1,59 klein.. also wirklich keine langen sachen..


----------



## trialco (7. Februar 2005)

Nabend!

Kann mir jemand sagen wo man noch schnell einen BT Raven 5.0 her
bekommt?? Ich musste nämlich nach meiner Bestellung über
www.biketrial-germany.de feststellen, dass sie den Rahmen net mehr haben
und dass sie ab März dann nurnoch den 6.0 haben...
Vielleicht kann mir aber auch jemand sagen was der 6.0 voraussichtlich kosten
wird? 

GreeTz Malte


----------



## Levelboss (7. Februar 2005)

In England gibt es, glaube ich, noch ein paar 5.0

Es lohnt sich bis März zu warten!


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Februar 2005)

SUCHE: Chris King Ritzel mit 15 Zähnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (9. Februar 2005)

der tobsen müsst noch eins haben


----------



## funky^jAY (11. Februar 2005)

hat irgendwer noch nen brakebooster mit 4 punkt aufnahme wie z.b. die von echo, oder was es da sonst noch gibt, günstig übrig?


----------



## AcaPulco (11. Februar 2005)

Suche bremshebel für HS 33 rechts. wirklich nur den hebel, Geberzeug und so habich noch, nur was rausgebrochen am Hebel.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (12. Februar 2005)

Suche Chris King Steuerlager 1 1/8" rot.
suche Chris King Classic Hinterrad-Nabe .
Suche Chris King Vorderrad-Nabe Disc.
Suche Koxx-Gabel.
wenn jemand was hat,bzw. günstig besorgen kann bitte bei mir melden.
Gruss Peter


----------



## ph1L (12. Februar 2005)

versaut die echo gabel die coust geo doch ordentlich oder?
außerdem würde ich ne syntace gabel empfehlen.
sind glaub nicht so teuer leichter und stabiler als die forxx.
nachteil: der radstand wird minimal verkürzt.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (12. Februar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> versaut die echo gabel die coust geo doch ordentlich oder?



warum sollte sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (12. Februar 2005)

schau dir die carbon gabel an die die cousts drinn haben dann weißt wieso.
im Observedtrials forum stehen auch noch paar Infos wieso 400mm das einzig wahre ist bei xtp und st. blaise.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (12. Februar 2005)

@phil ja mit der Gabel hast du Recht,auf eine Syntace warte ich jetzt schon 2 Monate, jedes Mal wenn ich nachfrage werde ich vertöstet,das letzte Mal hiess es,das sie wieder Mitte oder Ende März lieferbar ist.Die können sich das Ding jetzt wo hinschieben,lieber zahle ich jetzt doppelt soviel.


----------



## konrad (12. Februar 2005)

@Heizerer2000:ich würd mal sagen,das zeug was du suchst,verkauft niemand freiwillig-da musst du schon in laden gehen.die forxx bekommst du auch beim jan göhrig-einfach anrufen,da er sie nicht auf seiner HP stehn hat


----------



## Heizerer2000 (12. Februar 2005)

Dacht ich mir schon,dann geh ich in den laden


----------



## ph1L (12. Februar 2005)

für welchen preis hast du sie bekommen wenn ich fragen darf?
suche nämlich auch eine forxx und mit syntace hab ich ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht dachte es hätte sich mittlerweile was geändert.


----------



## konrad (12. Februar 2005)

ich glaub das waren 180 für die 190er variante....ich weiß es aber nch genau,bin jetzt auch zu fall die rechnung zu suchen


----------



## Schlingsi (13. Februar 2005)

suche echo-kurbel NEU oder GEBRAUCHT...

oder ähnlich gutes dingen mit 18er blatt vorne


----------



## Benzman22 (13. Februar 2005)

Suche immernoch trialrahmen 26". Mindestradstand 1065mm, (Pitbull, bt, koxx, coust..............) KEIN ECHO 


mfg BB


----------



## ringo667 (13. Februar 2005)

vielleicht sowas???

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=81680&item=7133971765&rd=1


----------



## AcaPulco (14. Februar 2005)

... und warum KEIN ECHO??

Ich hätt eins... 04, 1065mm radstand. Annähernd neu. Kannst sofort abholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (14. Februar 2005)

der rahmen ist nicht für mich, mein kumpel steht halt nicht so auf echo rahmen......


----------



## AcaPulco (14. Februar 2005)

ts... wenner meint. Sollte er doch interesse haben, PM


----------



## matthias,wandel (14. Februar 2005)

ich suche eine neue kmc kool chain für 20". wer eine hat und nicht mehr braucht bitte angebote per pm. KEINE GEBRAUCHTE KETTEN ANBIETEN!!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. Februar 2005)

wie wäre es mit www.trialmarkt.de wenn du ne neue willst


----------



## BigJimmele (16. Februar 2005)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> ich suche eine neue kmc kool chain für 20". wer eine hat und nicht mehr braucht bitte angebote per pm. KEINE GEBRAUCHTE KETTEN ANBIETEN!!!



Guckste unter http://www.bmxer.de , da ist sie am billigsten. Gibbet halt die mtb u. bmx version. Frägste die Leut da einfach ...


----------



## matthias,wandel (16. Februar 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es mit www.trialmarkt.de wenn du ne neue willst



[size=+2]loelzn[/size]


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. Februar 2005)

suche starre HR nabe fürs MTB. sollte aber keine starr-gemachte nabe sien, also keine hügi, die starr gemacht wurde, etc.
am liebsten wäre mir eine echo/try-all/etc. einfach alles anbieten, sollte noch gut erhalten sien, sprich lager in ordnung, keine kerben im körper...etc. naja und nciht allzu teuer...
Max


----------



## Trialmatze (20. Februar 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> suche starre HR nabe fürs MTB. sollte aber keine starr-gemachte nabe sien, also keine hügi, die starr gemacht wurde, etc.
> am liebsten wäre mir eine echo/try-all/etc. einfach alles anbieten, sollte noch gut erhalten sien, sprich lager in ordnung, keine kerben im körper...etc. naja und nciht allzu teuer...
> Max



Frag ma den Felix Mücke! Der hatte ma ne Megamo Nabe zum Verkauf angeboten. Weiß net ob er sie noch hat - jedenfalls hab ich die schon Mal in der Hand gehabt und muss sagen, dass die saugeil ist!


----------



## Schevron (22. Februar 2005)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich auf der DT Swiss seite gesehen das die jetzt auch ne Starre Nabe haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcus 2005 (22. Februar 2005)

mahlzeit,suche ne anständige vorderbremse(scheibe).wenn irgendwer noch eine rumliegen hat kann er mir ja mal bescheid sagen!
gruss marcus


----------



## BommelMaster (22. Februar 2005)

wie wärs mit einer xt hebel/magura sattel kombi?
Bremshebel XT links, leitung stahlflex, Sattel clara/louise automatische belagnachstellung, 180er scheibe gewellt von magura, top zustand, für 75 euro zzgl versand gehört sie dir, bilder auf anfrage


----------



## Benzman22 (26. Februar 2005)

such immernoch rahmen 26" mit mind. radstand 1065mm alles auser (bt 4.0, echo pure, )


----------



## panzerfahrer (27. Februar 2005)

ich habe noch ein xtp.ist aber nur 1045mm.


----------



## Hot-Chili-Freak (2. März 2005)

ich suche immer noch nen 26'' zoll bike.
also sollte scheibenbremsaufnahme haben und wenn möglich die option eines sattels...
naja sonst würde ich gern mal paar angebote haben ich such schon seit 3 monaten und hab immer noch nichts gefunden...

ach ja ich würde bis zu 600 zahlen...

mfg hannes


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (2. März 2005)

sers,

suche 2 20"er, eins für maximal 220  und eins für maximal 1000 .
wer eins hat, dann pm an mich. danke.....

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domino (4. März 2005)

hi,

hat jemand noch eine Planet X Knifen LIGHT?ersma egal welche länge,hauptsache schwarz.



bitte PM
alex


----------



## Levelboss (4. März 2005)

Domino schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> hat jemand noch eine Planet X Knifen LIGHT?ersma egal welche länge,hauptsache schwarz.
> 
> ...



Im Bikemarkt wird im Moment eine angeboten: hier


----------



## Domino (5. März 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Im Bikemarkt wird im Moment eine angeboten: hier




hi,
die gabel ist schon weg.also wer eine knifen light hat,bitte PM.

mfg
alex


----------



## ringo667 (7. März 2005)

Hat zufällig noch jemand ne HS33 mit linkem Hebel zuhause rumliegen, die er gerne loswerden möchte?
Am besten mit Leitung für das HR.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (7. März 2005)

Guckstu Signatur. Ist allerdings mit kurzer Leitung.


----------



## ringo667 (7. März 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Guckstu Signatur. Ist allerdings mit kurzer Leitung.



sorry, habe eben eine über Ebay bekommen.
Gruß


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. März 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, habe eben eine über Ebay bekommen.
> Gruß




ne signatur?


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. März 2005)

Hy Leute, 
meine Try-All HR-Felge neigt sich ihrem Ende zu(die Felgenflanken verbiegen sich). Nun wollte ich mal Fragen, ob einer von euch eine Try-All Felge in 47mm und mit 32 Loch rumliegen hat? Farbe ist wurscht. Danke schonmal.
Ach so, sollte so um die 40 liegen, und noch nicht so oft geflext sein.


----------



## BommelMaster (9. März 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Leute,
> meine Try-All HR-Felge neigt sich ihrem Ende zu(die Felgenflanken verbiegen sich). Nun wollte ich mal Fragen, ob einer von euch eine Try-All Felge in 47mm und mit 32 Loch rumliegen hat? Farbe ist wurscht. Danke schonmal.
> Ach so, sollte so um die 40? liegen, und noch nicht so oft geflext sein.




hi

ich könnte dir eine anbieten, aber du musst schon bissl zentriererisches können aufweisen, um das ding wieder 100%ig rund zu bekommen; sonst is halt ein schlag drin, der schon an die 2-3mm geht

für 17 euro(also 10 euro + 7 euro versand) gehört sie dir, 32 loch, angeflext, aber nicht oft


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. März 2005)

sers,

suche immernoch nen 20" bis 250 !!! einfach alles an mich......irgend nen x-alp oda so......ist dringend!!! danke......

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjy (9. März 2005)

tach auch,

ja ich such koxx levelboss 1065 oder meinetwegen auch n xtp 26". 
sollte schon n komplettbike sein. wer da was hat, bitte pm.

ähm achso... wer da noch n levelboss 20" long zum verkauf haben sollte kann sich auch ruhig melden.   

mfg
Benjy


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. März 2005)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> ich könnte dir eine anbieten, aber du musst schon bissl zentriererisches können aufweisen, um das ding wieder 100%ig rund zu bekommen; sonst is halt ein schlag drin, der schon an die 2-3mm geht
> 
> für 17 euro(also 10 euro + 7 euro versand) gehört sie dir, 32 loch, angeflext, aber nicht oft



geil, ist die auch47mm breit, und welche farbe hat die denn?


----------



## BommelMaster (9. März 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> geil, ist die auch47mm breit, und welche farbe hat die denn?




ja sind 47mm, schwarz


----------



## 20 Zoll PRO (9. März 2005)

Hallo icht hatte ein Arrow für dich! Top zustand


----------



## Benzman22 (11. März 2005)

suche gabel 26" sollte magura 4-punkt aufnahme haben disk nicht unbedingt.
meine pure gabel is mirn bissl zu hoch für den coust. zahle bis 90 euro


----------



## Hot-Chili-Freak (12. März 2005)

suche immer noch nen trial bike 26" möglichst mit scheibenbremsaufnahme...


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (13. März 2005)

Tag, brauch nen paar Doppelkäfigpedalen. Farbe und Marke ist egal.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (13. März 2005)

frag mal den felix heller. weis nicht genau wie sein nick ist. der hat noch nagelneue try all in rot.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (13. März 2005)

der koxxfreak ist das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (15. März 2005)

wo bekommt man eigentlich die JB rahmen her und was kosten die ?


----------



## Scrat (15. März 2005)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> wo bekommt man eigentlich die JB rahmen her und was kosten die ?



http://www.coustellier.co.uk/?p=buy#Frames

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Benzman22 (15. März 2005)

danke


----------



## sensiminded (3. April 2005)

bin drauf und dran mir das *Koxx Marc Vinco * zu kaufen, sollte irgendwer vielleicht eins gebraucht verkaufen bitte melden!


----------



## ringo667 (9. April 2005)

Suche nen HS33 Hebel für links in Silber oder schwarz.
Hat jemand ncoh einen rumliegen der nicht mehr benötigt wird?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. April 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> bin drauf und dran mir das *Koxx Marc Vinco * zu kaufen, sollte irgendwer vielleicht eins gebraucht verkaufen bitte melden!



wie wäre es mit dem BT Raven 6 oder dem neuen Echo Hifi?
Die haben beide ne ähnliche Vinco geo und kosten fast die hälfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialtom (10. April 2005)

Suche 20 zoll rahmen

entweder Koxx levelboss short
oder Echo team short


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (11. April 2005)

Suche Levelboss 20" short oder Python 04 short


----------



## MC_Schreier (13. April 2005)

Servus,
suche verlässliche Hügi Nabe
sollte maximal 60 euro`s kosten 
32-Loch + 8/9-fach Aufnahme
möglichst wenig gefahren

dAnke,dAnke im voraus  
cheers
nick


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (13. April 2005)

sers,

ich suche originale ZOO! aufkleber und den python schriftzug!!! da ich die aufkleber in keinen shop finde......oda habt ihr eine ahnung, wo ich die herbekomme??

Jan


----------



## sensiminded (13. April 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es mit dem BT Raven 6 oder dem neuen Echo Hifi?
> Die haben beide ne ähnliche Vinco geo und kosten fast die hälfte.



echo hifi kenn i garnicht -gibts das beim jan? i schau gleich mal! 
ist das auch so gut für leute mit 1,96m größe geeignet-soweit ich weiß ist da ja das marc vinco optimal. muss gestehen habe mich auch leicht in das bike verliebt-naja muss natürlich mal das echo ansehen!


----------



## Bassstarrd_bike (13. April 2005)

Guckst du einfach auf www.echobike.com. Ich weis gar nicht ob es das schon zu kaufen gibt. Radstand ist mit 1085mm auch ganz schön lang.


----------



## isah (13. April 2005)

>> http://www.echobike.com/index1.htm <-- ist die echo seite

>> http://www.echobike.com/hifi.htm <-- bilder vom hifi







und das bike gibts noch nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Domino (13. April 2005)

hi,

hat jemand noch ne HS33 in silber,bremshebel rechts? oder halt nur den bremshebel.
halteschellen für 4 sockelaufnahme könnte ich auch gebrauchen.

wenn jemand was hat,bitte PM.


danke
alex


----------



## ChrisKing (13. April 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> echo hifi kenn i garnicht -gibts das beim jan? i schau gleich mal!
> ist das auch so gut für leute mit 1,96m größe geeignet-soweit ich weiß ist da ja das marc vinco optimal. muss gestehen habe mich auch leicht in das bike verliebt-naja muss natürlich mal das echo ansehen!




@ Zeulenroda

des hifi würd ich nich nehmen.. durch des hohe Tretlager und den steilen Vorbau kommt einem des Rad viel kürzer vor als es is. Und du wirst mit deinen 2m durch die Geo wohl bissl "gestaucht" auf dem Rad stehen, wie n Hund beim  Kacken oder so.
 Des Vinco würd dir besser passen von der geo her glaub ich. Isn gutes Stück länger und du stehst wesentlich aufrechter/gestreckter.

Also hol dir des Vinco, des hat der Jan wenigstens vorrätig. Ausserdem will ich des Vinco dann mal bissl ausgiebiger testn und nich nur kurz draufstellen


----------



## sensiminded (14. April 2005)

jetzt wollt ich schon in die kaufberatung reinschreiben:
Koxx Marc Vinco vs. Echo Hifi fürn lulatsch

ich hatte auch schon den gedanken, dass das hifi mit 1085 radstand nicht gerade das längste ist. sieht natürlich auch nicht schlecht aus, denke der preis wird nicht so extrem weit unter dem vinco liegen. danke chris, dass du meine meinung nochmal bekräftigt hast!
greetz to munich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rome (15. April 2005)

Servus

Ich würd ein komplettes 26" suchen. Am liebsten ein Echo Pure, aber so genau das muss es nicht sein, is ja mein erstes reines Trialbike.
Was habt Ihr denn was Ihr loswerden wollts?

Rome


----------



## TRIToni (16. April 2005)

Suche auch Trialbike, 
am liebsten ein 26" aber ein 20" würde ich eventuell auch nehmen.
Jenachdem ob es zu mir passt, ich habe nur 700Euro zur verfügung.
Also wer ein Bike für mich hat kann sich ja melden.

Gruß Toni


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. April 2005)

Suche ne HS-33 für hinten !   !   !


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. April 2005)

Suche kurzen 20" Rahmen, ********gal was für einer, hauptsache kurz! Alles anbieten.


----------



## isah (16. April 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufe ZOO! Lynx Rahmen!!! Bei interesse PM an mich!!!



der ist nix für dich?


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (16. April 2005)

Hm nen gerades flaches oberrohr sollte es haben.


----------



## ph1L (16. April 2005)

Suche

Syntace Gabel (matt schwarz, disc only)

entweder NEU oder nicht älter als 3 Monate


----------



## isah (16. April 2005)

hats deine zoo jetzt zerlegt? (die geräusche die die gemacht hat waren echt böse...)


----------



## ph1L (17. April 2005)

Ne, ich quäle sie weiter bis ich schwarze Perfektion vorne drann hab.   

Warst am WE in Stuttgart?
Ich konnte wegen Grippe leider net. Aber lass uns des mal per PM klären wir wollen doch nix zumüllen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skunkweed_trial (17. April 2005)

Tag,
suche nen Monty x-lite 03 modell.Wenn wer eins verkauft bitte ma schreibn.


----------



## skunkweed_trial (20. April 2005)

verbesserung ich suche nen "20" monty x-lite 03 modell.


----------



## marcus 2005 (21. April 2005)

mahlzeit,suche n neuen rahmen meinen hats gerade zerlegt...
der rahmen sollte net soo lang sein-also am besten n radstand zw. 1040-1065... dachte an so was wien xtp. also wenn ihr noch n gescheiten rahmen rumliegen habt lasst es mich bitte wissen!
gruss marcus


----------



## konrad (21. April 2005)

der 'panzerfahrer' hier im forum verkauf ein XTP "short"-musst ihm mal ne PN schreiben


----------



## marcus 2005 (22. April 2005)

ich glaub den isser schon losgeworden...


----------



## Schevron (22. April 2005)

weiß einer von euch wo man günstig ne CK classic HR nabe herbekommt?
neu, und möglichst billig. hab mal bei cosmicsports geschaut: 439 bei hibike: 339 sonderangebot.

aber kennt jemand noch was günsitgeres?
Farben wäre: schwarz, silber oder rot. Aber wenn der preis stimmt nehm ich auch andere Farben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (23. April 2005)

kauf dir lieber keine CK, da brechen doch die achsen so schnell  

war nur spass, würde trotzdem mal drüber nachdenken............


----------



## Levelboss (23. April 2005)

Es gibt von King neben der normalen Achse auch eine unkaputtbare HD-Achse.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (23. April 2005)

sers,
suche dringend nen 1" vorbau für nen x-alp!!!!! ist ganz dringend!!!

Jan


----------



## Rome (24. April 2005)

Hey mein bike is gebrochen.
Ich brauch ganz schnell nen neuen Rahmen.

Habt ihr nichts auf Lager? 

Auch Kits mit Gabel, Bremse, Laufrad... oder komplettes.

Thax Rome


----------



## Fabi (24. April 2005)

Ich suche ein Schaltauge für Echo Pure 2003.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eins rumliegen, ansonsten bestelle ich mir eins beim Jan.

Das Ding sieht folgendermaßen aus:


----------



## Benzman22 (25. April 2005)

suche mtb Kurbel mit ISIS Aufnahme und Schraubgewinde 170 oder 175mm,
einfach alles anbieten, sollte jedoch nicht älter als 1 1/2 jahre sein.


----------



## kochikoch (25. April 2005)

Rome schrieb:
			
		

> Hey mein bike is gebrochen.
> Ich brauch ganz schnell nen neuen Rahmen.
> 
> Habt ihr nichts auf Lager?
> ...




schreibe ihn doch mal an das ding ging net raus
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7146233290&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## ecols (25. April 2005)

Ich könnte ne 26" Gabel gebrauchen..
am liebsten silber aber sicher mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme..
so ne Forxx oder halt ne pure.. irgendwas schlankes schickes eben..
also wer eine hat möge mir schreiben..


----------



## isah (25. April 2005)

ich suche noch nen Eno Trial, die dinger sind beim jan vergriffen und neue kommen erst in 2-3 monaten


----------



## Benzman22 (26. April 2005)

kann man die enos nicht noch wo anders bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (26. April 2005)

hab gerade mal bei WEBCYCLERY geschaut, da kostet der ENO TRIAL 75 Euro.
allerdings ohne Versand.

www.webcyclery.com


----------



## stu (29. April 2005)

hat irgendjemand einen gut erhaltenen satz adapter für magura 4-punkt-aufnahmen rumliegen? bitte melden.

@isah: frag ma deinen fahrradhändler nach dem trial eno, meiner z.B. kann white-industries-kram bestellen, ich weiß nur nich zu welchem preis. ich brauch den freilauf auch noch, aber bei webcyclery wird das mit versand nach D nicht auch nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. April 2005)

Suche Halteschellen für Maguras mit Schrauben 
hauptsache billig


----------



## florianwagner (29. April 2005)

schau hier mal:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77582&item=7152343594&rd=1


----------



## kingpin18 (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Koxx Forxx mit 190 aufname. Wenn jemand was hat schreibt mir eine PM. Würde auch tauschen habe eine Echo Pure Only Disk Gabel.

Mfg Mario


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Mai 2005)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> schau hier mal:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=77582&item=7152343594&rd=1




     war ja klar das ich das Auktionsende vergess. Jedes mal wenn ich was gutes bei ebay haben will verpenn ich das Auktionsende


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (2. Mai 2005)

Hat jemand zufällig noch ne linke VP/Try All Pedale über ? Ich hab meine linke heut komplett zerlegt und die rechte ist eigentlich noch gut. Vielleicht hat ja einer hier das Problem mit der rechten Pedale gehabt.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Mai 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand zufällig noch ne linke VP/Try All Pedale über ? Ich hab meine linke heut komplett zerlegt und die rechte ist eigentlich noch gut. Vielleicht hat ja einer hier das Problem mit der rechten Pedale gehabt.


was genau is kaputt??
ich hab noch viele VP-einzelteile rumfliegen, kann ja mla schauen, was da noch alles da is, das kannste dann auhc umsonst haben,.......


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (2. Mai 2005)

Die 2 Käfige bräucht ich, die sind beide durchgebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Mai 2005)

hab ich bestimmt noch was.....muss morgen mla guckn, hab heute nicht dran gedacht....


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (3. Mai 2005)

Hab jetzt nen neues Gewinde in die eine Seite geschnitten und die Käfige wieder drangepackt, also bisher hälts. mal schauen.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (4. Mai 2005)

Hat noch jemand irgendnen 20" unter 100euro anzubieten ? Kramt alles ausm Keller raus und dann anbieten!


----------



## Schevron (6. Mai 2005)

wenn noch jemand nen außenkäfig für VP/tryall pedale und eine von den schrauben zu verschenken hat wär ich auch extrem dankbar.
meiner is mir wegen fehlender schraube abgesemmelt   
hätte doch die schraube schneller ersetzen sollen. nuja das nächste mal dann.
wie man halt immer so schön sagt:
Experience is something u don't get, until right after u needed it!


----------



## isah (8. Mai 2005)

@schevron

schreib wenn du noch nach käfig und schraube suchst, ich hab noch was zuahause.

@all

hat jm vll für die stahlflex von magura noch sonen stecker den man auf das selbst gekürzte ende steckt? (mit 2 gewinden dran) oder wüsste jm wo ich sowas her kriege?

martin


----------



## Levelboss (8. Mai 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> hat jm vll für die stahlflex von magura noch sonen stecker den man auf das selbst gekürzte ende steckt? (mit 2 gewinden dran) oder wüsste jm wo ich sowas her kriege?
> 
> martin


hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (8. Mai 2005)

danke, hat sich schon geklärt, nicht dieser stecker ist kaputt, sondern der bremskolben ist undicht   auch wenns der jan immerwieder erstattet wird es langsam lästig mit den shice maguras..


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Mai 2005)

sers,

suche einen 1" vorbau für nen Monty X-Alp 20". bitte alles anbieten. danke....

Jan


----------



## Benjy (11. Mai 2005)

hi,

also ich suche n hinterrad laufrad. am liebsten wär mir ne alex oder ne try-all felge mit ner starren nabe (auch am liebsten die try-all nabe... muss aber nicht). reifen und schlauch is mir ladde.

wer da was hat -> PM

danke


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Mai 2005)

Such immernoch ein Satz Magura Halteschellen mit Schrauben


----------



## Benzman22 (12. Mai 2005)

suche trialgabel, alles anbieten auser echo pure( wegen einbauhöhe), sollte 4-punkt magura aufnahme haben.weis einer ob es die bt gabel auch in schwarz oder poliert gigt und was für ne einbauhöhe die hat?.

mfg Bastian


----------



## Levelboss (12. Mai 2005)

Benzman21 schrieb:
			
		

> weis einer ob es die bt gabel auch in schwarz oder poliert gigt und was für ne einbauhöhe die hat?.


415mm
schwarz oder blau metallic


----------



## Benzman22 (13. Mai 2005)

vieleicht weis auch einer ob die gabeln ab sofort lieferbar sind, oder ob man sich auch noch gedulden muss. hab mal beim KRUMBIEGEL in shop nachgeschaut, dort wird die gabel nur in blau angeboten.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Mai 2005)

suche middleburn 5loch kompakt spider, farbe egal, hauptsache technisch ok


----------



## Raimund-Aut (14. Mai 2005)

Die BT Gabeln sind bereits lieferbar.

schwarze Gabeln sowie schwarze Rahmen werden serienmäßig nicht hergestellt, sind aber bei rechtzeitiger Bestellung kein Problem. 
BT macht das dann kurzfristig.


----------



## der_Fe (16. Mai 2005)

Hi ich suche ein 20" trial bike möglichst komplett oder rahmen mit gabel da bin ich flexibel.
Bis ca. 700 gehe ich mit. Sehr lieb währe mir eine raten zahlung wenn das nicht möglich ist isses auch nicht schlimm muss derjenige welche eben länger warten bis er das geld hat  .
Am besten ne e-mail schreiben : [email protected] oder ne PN oder hier reinposten.
achja ich bin nur 177 cm ca. groß von daher wird ein long rahmen unpassend für mich sein. 
Ich hoffe auf antworten thx schonma im Vorraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (16. Mai 2005)

ich brauch eine isis Stahlkurbelschraube M15. Wer eine zu verschenken hat, bitte mal pm schicken.

Chrisking


----------



## Rome (18. Mai 2005)

Hi 
Ich bräuchte noch n Satz weiche Bremsbeläge für Maguras.Wenn einer noch was brauchbares rumliegen hat PM.

Thanx Rome


----------



## Holschi1 (18. Mai 2005)

Tach leuts!

ich suche en möglichst preiswertes laufrad für 20" vorn. 
such eins mit ner guten gelochten und ner 6loch disk nabe.

würd mich über antworten freuen.


----------



## stilo (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo

ich suche eine günstige Trialgabel 1 1/8 Zoll Ahead. Farbe ist egal. Für 26" und Cantiaufnahmen. Bitte melden.


----------



## theglue (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Hat jemand ne Starrgabel für 26" und für Disc günstig abzugeben? Hat noch jemand oder der selbe eine Scheibenbremse für vorne abzugeben??? Schreibt am besten dann mal ne Pm


----------



## biketrial666 (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

mein altes Monty X-Lite 20'' bricht solangsam in seine Einzelteile, deswegen suche ich nen neuen Rahmen, so in der Richtung Koxx Levelboxx, XTP, ZOO! Python.
Wer hat denn da noch was loszuwerden??


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (25. Mai 2005)

biketrial666 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mein altes Monty X-Lite 20'' bricht solangsam in seine Einzelteile, deswegen suche ich nen neuen Rahmen, so in der Richtung Koxx Levelboxx, XTP, ZOO! Python.
> Wer hat denn da noch was loszuwerden??



Check ma deine Emails


----------



## stilo (25. Mai 2005)

Suche eine Dt Swiss Hügi HR Nabe 32 Loch...mit Zahnscheiben-Freilauf.


----------



## Schevron (25. Mai 2005)

wenn du noch zeit hast bis ich meine CK nabe hab könntest du meine haben.
Weiß allerdings noch net wann der Martin endlich die dinger bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domino (27. Mai 2005)

hat jemand noch einen echo rcokring rumliegen??



mfg
alex


----------



## trialmissmarple (27. Mai 2005)

Suche einen 20"x-lite Lenker und Vorbau
PM


----------



## biketrial666 (29. Mai 2005)

Hi,

suche nen ENO - Freilauf, wer hat den noch nen guten abzugeben?

Gruß


----------



## isah (29. Mai 2005)

wende dich mal an mtb-trialer


> siehe signatur! eno 50 verhandlungsbasis


----------



## Benjy (29. Mai 2005)

war ich wohl ein bisschen schneller... hab mich nämlich bereits wegen des enos beim henrik gemeldet


----------



## MC_Schreier (31. Mai 2005)

Suche eine Dt Swiss Hügi HR Nabe 32 Loch...

bei einem Angebot für über 100  bitte keine pn, das ist mir nämlich zu 
teuer...  

aber ansonsten immer und gern!!!

greetz und Danke - ich melde mich nat. sofort zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (2. Juni 2005)

Ich könnte einen Octalink Kurbelsatz gebrauchen, 170mm.

Biete mir mal alles an..


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. Juni 2005)

brauche dringend nen halbes kettenglied 1/2"x1/8"!!!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (2. Juni 2005)

Wieso bestellste net bei biketrial.de ? Billiger kommste sowieso net weg..


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. Juni 2005)

immo schon passiert. vielleicht hatte ja noch einer eins rumliegen...


----------



## MC_Schreier (2. Juni 2005)

MC_Schreier schrieb:
			
		

> Suche eine Dt Swiss Hügi HR Nabe 32 Loch...
> 
> bei einem Angebot für über 100  bitte keine pn, das ist mir nämlich zu
> teuer...
> ...




nehme alles zurück, über preis lässt sich verhandeln.
will nur endlich mal ne vernünftige Nabe haben!
 
greetz


----------



## Rome (3. Juni 2005)

Suche Bremshebel für 2004er Magura! 
Eigentlich nur die Verstellschraube für den Bremsbelagverschleiss.Die Schraube die man mit dem roten Rädchen verstellt.
Also egal ob links oder rechts und ob alles andere schon kaputt ist.
einfach her damit
PM oder mail auch das ist mir egal.

Thanx Rome


----------



## Schevron (3. Juni 2005)

also das rote rädchen kann man nachbestellen, allerdings weiß ich net ob da die schraube mit dran is


----------



## BommelMaster (3. Juni 2005)

MC_Schreier schrieb:
			
		

> nehme alles zurück, über preis lässt sich verhandeln.
> will nur endlich mal ne vernünftige Nabe haben!
> 
> greetz




hi

ich könnte dir eine hope nabe anbieten, hat statt der 2 shimano klinken 3 klinken, ist auf jeden fall sicherer wie die shimano sache

würde dich mit ner angeflexten D521 in super Zustand und dt comp speihcen nur 70 euro mit versand kosten


----------



## Rome (3. Juni 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> also das rote rädchen kann man nachbestellen, allerdings weiß ich net ob da die schraube mit dran is


Weisss ich, die Schraube ist NICHT dabei.
Suche also immernoch die Stellschraube oder nen Hebel für 2004er Magura.


----------



## ringo667 (3. Juni 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=100245&item=7160904566&rd=1

Frag doch mal den, ob er dir auch direkt verkauft......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC_Schreier (4. Juni 2005)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> ich könnte dir eine hope nabe anbieten, hat statt der 2 shimano klinken 3 klinken, ist auf jeden fall sicherer wie die shimano sache
> 
> würde dich mit ner angeflexten D521 in super Zustand und dt comp speihcen nur 70 euro mit versand kosten



hört sich gut an,
hab die ne pn zukommen lassen - wäre auch noch gut, wenn du mir verraten 
würdest was das für eine Hope ist und ob die Felge schon stark abgenutzt ist oder halt eher schonend behandelt wurde.
   

grüße


----------



## Scrat (4. Juni 2005)

Hi,

suche Schrauben für die Koxx K1 Einrad-Pedale...

Wenn also jemand sein Pedal komplett zerstört hat und noch Schrauben übrig haben sollte, kann er sich ja mal bei mir melden.

Gruß, Thomas (Loctite rulez...)


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Juni 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> suche Schrauben für die Koxx K1 Einrad-Pedale...
> 
> ...



Wie lang hats denn gedauert bis zum Zahnausfall? Und wie is das Pedal so allgemein (grip)?


----------



## isah (4. Juni 2005)

der grip ist total ********! vorallem im vgl zu cannondale oder vp..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Juni 2005)

lol und das zensierte wort war? so kann man nicht erkennen ob gut oder schlecht


----------



## Scrat (4. Juni 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang hats denn gedauert bis zum Zahnausfall? Und wie is das Pedal so allgemein (grip)?



Vom Grip her find' ich's mit den alten TryAll-Schuhen besser als die VP-Käfigpedale.

Zahnausfall? Mhm, waren jetzt so 4 Wochen, aber zum einen ist es nur eine Schraube, die fehlt, und das war eigentlich eigene Dummheit, weil die locker war, als ich Mittwoch trainieren war und ich das festziehen vergessen habe... jetzt habe ich mal alle lockeren schrauben rausgedreht und mit loctite mittelfest aufgefüllt.

Im Moment habe ich mit den Pedalen allerdings ein Knacken beim Treten, das nervt etwas, sind aber keine kaputten Kugeln oder so...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Tretschwein (5. Juni 2005)

moin,
ich suche dringend n pitbull von 04, also nich das neue.
am liebsten würd ich ja eins neu erwerben, wenn einer zufällig weiß ob irgendein shop noch welche hat... wär ich auch dankbar.
und zwar in lang, nich in kurz...
und,achja, natürlich nur den rahmen, kein rad
jo
danke


----------



## Fabi (7. Juni 2005)

Suche SRAM Rocket, Attack oder Centera 8-fach Gripshifter.


----------



## der_Fe (9. Juni 2005)

Ich brauche zwei hinterradfelgen ( einmal 32 loch und einmal 36 loch ) 26" schreibt einfach al ne pm am besten gleich mit allen brauchbaren masen und daten und natürlich preis. ich hoffe auf baldige antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (10. Juni 2005)

tag zusammen,

ich suche eine 20" gabel, möglichst aus alu, und mit 1" ahead schafft mit min. 180mm länge. eine schraubvariante würde zur not auch gehen.
wenn möglich auch mit diskaufnahme.


----------



## sidehop (10. Juni 2005)

hallo jungs,suche nen koxx 20" levelboss oder xtp hauptsache short.aber bitte nich zu teuer   hat da wer was?
gruß bs


----------



## trialsrider (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Also ich brauche so wie es aussieht ne hintere
HS33 am besten ne alte keine 05 aber wenn das Angebot stimmt
nehm ich alles! Würde ja lieber Avids fahren aber der Carbon ("Sattel"  )
von meinem Syntace lässt das net zu oder weiss einer von euch nen Adapter dafür bzw dagegen??  

Also wer ne HS33 hat pm an mich!   

Martin


----------



## Holschi1 (13. Juni 2005)

Tach leuts,

suche dringend ne 20" DISK ONLY Gabel in alu.
falls jemand eine günstig abzugeben hat bitte mal
ne PM schreiben.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. Juni 2005)

Tag suche nen paar (oder auch eine zur Not) Inbusschrauben für die Quando 20" HR Nabe. Ich Depp hab meine heut in der Eile total zerdreht. Also bietet ma an, sollte nicht zu ausgenudelt sein.


----------



## Benzman22 (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo 

suche HR Nabe 36 Loch starr MTB, einfach alles anbieten.

wenn einer was hat bitte PM,

mfg Bastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppencs (16. Juni 2005)

Suche 26" Chris King Hinterradnabe, ISO disc wäre am besten, kann auch ein Singlespeed sein!
Bitte mail!
[email protected]


----------



## Schevron (16. Juni 2005)

ich suche eine person, und zwar:
kennt jemand einen der in Heidelberg und umgebung ev. Handschuhsheim ein 20" Koxx (kein neues sondern noch eins wo um das ober und unterrohr dieses eine stück schwarz ist mit koxx ausgespart, aber jeweils mit koxx drauf net mit dem geteilten schriftzug) mit diesem kleinen stummelsattel.

hab das heute stehen sehen. allerdings nur das rad nicht den fahrer. sonst hätt ich ihn angesprochen. Wollte ihn mal fragen ob er ab und zu mal lust hat zu fahren.


----------



## ChristophK (22. Juni 2005)

Suche Rockring für KB 24 oder 22Z.
4loch.


----------



## der_Fe (25. Juni 2005)

Hi suche Laufrad für Hinten min 38mm breit sollte die felge sein natürlich ohne höhen\seitenschläge. wenn ihr sogar noch ne felgenbremse habt könnt ihr mir auch mal antworten brauch das laufrad aber dringender.
der fe


----------



## moguai (27. Juni 2005)

Hey hallo....

suche ne Gabel 26"zum trialen. Bitte alles mal anbieten....


----------



## Rome (30. Juni 2005)

Hi 
N Spezl braucht n Hinterrad.
Hat einer was mit ner Hügi oder Chris King zu verkaufen?
Auch nur Nabe wär OK.

Thanx Rome


----------



## mtb-trialer. (30. Juni 2005)

suche chris king ritzel.

wäre auch gut wenn jemand sagen könnte wo es die billig gibt wenn keiner eins verkaufen will.


----------



## Levelboss (30. Juni 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> suche chris king ritzel.
> 
> wäre auch gut wenn jemand sagen könnte wo es die billig gibt wenn keiner eins verkaufen will.


www.chrisking.tk


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. Juni 2005)

Ich glaub wenn man es in Deutschland bestellt kommts genauso teuer wenn nicht billiger.

beim http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/  gibt den für 40


----------



## Levelboss (30. Juni 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub wenn man es in Deutschland bestellt kommts genauso teuer wenn nicht billiger.
> 
> beim http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/  gibt den für 40?


Na dann probier mal eins mit 19 Zähnen zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (30. Juni 2005)

brauch nen 16er........


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. Juni 2005)

Fährst du das King Ritzel Felix?
Der Chris u der Tobsen haben das beide mal gehabt Bei denen is trotz probieren mit 3 verschiedenen Ketten die Kette immer durchgerutscht.


----------



## Levelboss (30. Juni 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst du das King Ritzel Felix?
> Der Chris u der Tobsen haben das beide mal gehabt Bei denen is trotz probieren mit 3 verschiedenen Ketten die Kette immer durchgerutscht.


Ja, ich hab ein gebrauchtes 19er gekauft (wurde vorher ca. 2 Monate benutzt). Mit einer breiten Kool Chain läuft das ohne Probleme.


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Juni 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> brauch nen 16er........



ich würd vom king Ritzel abraten.. wir haben so ziemlich alle Ketten probiert die es gibt, immer durchgerutscht. Man muss das Ritzel wohl erst mal "einfahren".. aber des is ja schmarn.. sowas kann man nich vertrauen.. Und für Stabilität sind die king Ritzel auch nich grad bekannt.. Die sind das Geld absolut nich wert! Kauf dir lieber das hier http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/index.html?d_12516_Stahl_Steckritzel_fur_Kassettennaben___3mm916.htm Ich fahr das auch. Das Ritzel is so breit wie das king, hat aber vernünftige breite Zähne und kostet grad mal 12 Euro.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (30. Juni 2005)

hat das ritzel auch ne breite auflagefläche für den kassettenkörper?


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Juli 2005)

naja klick doch auf den Link.. wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil   

(ja es hat ne breite Aufnahme)


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. Juli 2005)

man ist das geil. der shop is ja quasi gleich bei mir um die ecke. kann ich nachher ja gleich abholen...


----------



## funky^jAY (6. Juli 2005)

hat jemand günstig nen rockring für ein 22er ritzel abzugeben?
habe 4 schraubbefestigungen an meiner kurbel


----------



## ringo667 (11. Juli 2005)

Hat noch jemend nen Standard HS33 Brakebooster in schwarz für nen Evo Adapter zuhause rumliegen, der nicht mehr gebraucht wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Juli 2005)

ich hab so einen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Juli 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand günstig nen rockring für ein 22er ritzel abzugeben?
> habe 4 schraubbefestigungen an meiner kurbel



ich hab nen alutech 4 schraub rr, passt an shimano kurbeln


----------



## Schevron (11. Juli 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat noch jemend nen Standard HS33 Brakebooster in schwarz für nen Evo Adapter zuhause rumliegen, der nicht mehr gebraucht wird?




EVO2 oder nen alten?


----------



## ringo667 (11. Juli 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> EVO2 oder nen alten?


 
nen alten!


----------



## Schevron (12. Juli 2005)

ne sry dann net, aber wenn du hier keinen finden solltest. schau mal bei ebay. ich hab für mein anderes radl 2 stück für insg. 4 gekauft


----------



## ringo667 (12. Juli 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> ne sry dann net, aber wenn du hier keinen finden solltest. schau mal bei ebay. ich hab für mein anderes radl 2 stück für insg. 4 gekauft


 
Bin da auch schon ne Zeit am Lauern, aber im Moment gibts nix gescheites..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (28. Juli 2005)

Hi,

falls jemand "Monkey see, monkey do" von Hans Rey hat und das loswerden will - der fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## BommelMaster (30. Juli 2005)

suche eine hs33, nicht das neue modell mit dem seltsamen hebel, und nicht das alte modell, sondern das modell dazwischen mit dem schön geforment hebel, farbe egal, leitung sollte lang genug sein, hebel rechts

kann eine avid single digit 3 v-brake mit durchgehendem nokon zug anbieten und einem rechten xt hebel(98er baujahr), also tausch + aufpreis meinerseits natürlich falls erwünscht


----------



## Rome (1. August 2005)

Hi Leute ich suche dringend ne *Rechte* Kurbel in 175mm für ISIS. evtl auch nen Satz.Sollten allerdings nochsoweit gut sein (Kratzer sind ok) sein.

Ciao Roman


----------



## Spacepat (1. August 2005)

Hallo suche ein 26" bike, koxx oder echo.... Wer jemand kennt der eins verkauft bitte unter [email protected] melden danke


----------



## EiSY (1. August 2005)

Hallo liebe Forenbenutzer 
ich suche eine 26" Tryall 
Felge in Metallic Blau
28 Loch ? bei Interrese bitte Pn


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. August 2005)

suche.....
RB hebel...
wo kann ichn die kaufen in D?
oder kann ichn die am besten bestellen??
oder hat ncoh jem. welche???


----------



## kingpin18 (5. August 2005)

[email protected]

ich suche ein satz Stahlflexleitung fürs HR. Wenn jemand weis wo ich es günstig bekommen kann were super.Muß nicht von magura sein für weitere hilfe bin ich dank bar.

Mfg MArio


----------



## tobsen (5. August 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> suche.....
> RB hebel...
> wo kann ichn die kaufen in D?



den D import macht Tecilla sports. der is hier in münchen. 
tel: 08171 - 9194 - 13

tobi


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. August 2005)

Suche  nen 4loch Booster
Schreibt mir wenn ihr was habt


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. August 2005)

Suche auch noch nen 20t Rockring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (10. August 2005)

der tryall is doch für 20t?!


----------



## konrad (10. August 2005)

die try-all Rockringe sind so dünn,dass sie sofort an der kette schleifen,wenn man einmal blöd [email protected]:ruf mal den jan an,der hat noch die '04 echo-RR,die sind bis 20T kompatibel und schön stabil!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. August 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> der tryall is doch für 20t?!


Lol der tryall den ich von dir hab is schon total am ende, den müsste ich drehen aber die kurbel passt nicht in meinen Schraubstock.
Danke Konrad


----------



## ChrisKing (11. August 2005)

Wenn du sonst noch irgendwelche Teile brauchst von mir, sag einfach Bescheid lool


----------



## BommelMaster (11. August 2005)

suche shimano octalink kurbeln, am ebsten silber oder schwarz, mit innenlager, kann gebraucht sein, sollte aber kein spiel oder sonstwas aufweisen, ansonsten bin ich für alles offen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. August 2005)

hab ne shimano xt kurbel 22t und innenlager (113mm)
Die eine Trial seite hat halt Kratzer sonst in ordnung


----------



## Scr4t (14. August 2005)

Sers,

ich suche diesen Brak Booster:







Wer einen zu verticken hat, einfach mal melden!

ride on


----------



## florianwagner (14. August 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> suche.....
> RB hebel...
> wo kann ichn die kaufen in D?
> oder kann ichn die am besten bestellen??
> oder hat ncoh jem. welche???



http://www.bike-klinik.at/shop/product.php?shop=hydrhebel
http://www.bike-klinik.at/shop/product.php?shop=dischebel
schau mal hier, aber nich gleich vom stuhl fallen wegen dem preis...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (14. August 2005)

also im moment sieht es in d leider seeehr seeehr rar aus für rb hebel. ich beziehe meine immer direkt über den deutschland import und vertreibe die hier quasi in nord deutschland....und an sonstige die sie haben wollen...
musste jetzt allerdings leider selber seeeeeehr lange (3monate) auf meinen eigenen hebel warten bis der von der reperatur wieder kam. 

rb-design ist und bleibt eine kleine edelschmiede in der slowakei die leider keine große stückzahl auf einmal leifern kann!....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. August 2005)

servus.
was kostet denn 1 hebel für die hs33, und 1 hebel für disc??
bzw. wer ist denn D importeur.
Kann man direkt in der slowakei bestellen??
finde die hebel top, und wollte auch etwas kohle sparen, aba wenns die net gibt....


----------



## hopmonkey (14. August 2005)

[size=-1]www.*rb**design*.sk

adresse vom distributor in d is dort auch zu finden:

[/size]*Tecilla              SPORTS*

             Mr. Erich Helgert
             Sudetenstraße 47
             D - 82538 Geretsried 
             DEUTSCHLAND

*TEL*:
             08171 - 9194 - 13
*FAX*:
             08171 - 9194 - 50
*E-mail*:
[email protected]


----------



## BommelMaster (16. August 2005)

suche alex DX32 oder andere ähnlihc breite felge, 32 loch 26" und wenn möglichst schwarz, aber kann auch andere farbe haben, einfach anbieten, muss net neu, aber ok sein


----------



## ChrisKing (16. August 2005)

ich hätte noch ein komplettes Laufrad für dich. Is ne silberne Alex DX32 Felge. 32 Loch, halb gelocht (s. Felge auf Trialmarkt.de), mit XT Nabe und Rennrad Kassette.

Bin die ewig nich mehr gefahren... liegt bei mir schon seit Jahren rum 

Chris


----------



## Spacepat (21. August 2005)

Halo Leute

Suche noch Alex DX 32 Felgen oder komplette Laufräder 26" für vorne und hinten wens geht in schwarz..... Tretlager und Kurbel suche ich auch noch... So jetzt bietet mal an was ihr habt   

Grüsse Patric


----------



## Schlingsi (21. August 2005)

Spacepat schrieb:
			
		

> Halo Leute
> 
> Suche noch Alex DX 32 Felgen oder komplette Laufräder 26" für vorne und hinten wens geht in schwarz..... Tretlager und Kurbel suche ich auch noch... So jetzt bietet mal an was ihr habt
> 
> Grüsse Patric



hey patric,

kurbel und lager hab ich doch auch noch!  try all kurbel mit echo rockring + 4 Kantlager.

die laufräder könntest du beide auch habe... naaaa, doch noch lust bekommen auf mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacepat (21. August 2005)

Was willste den haben für Kurbel und Lager?? Mail mir doch ne PM


----------



## ringo667 (23. August 2005)

Suche eine 180er Magura oder VIZ Wave Scheibe, wenn einer was über hat, bitte melden.


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2005)

Suche auch!
Und zwar nen komplettes Trial Bike!
Gebraucht!
Preislich um die 300!
Und 20" ! ------> Da ich nen Trial Noob bin!  
Könnt mir ruhig so einiges anbieten!

MfG Alex


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Suche auch!
> 
> Und 20" ! ------> Da ich nen Trial Noob bin!
> Könnt mir ruhig so einiges anbieten!
> ...



Das eine hat doch mit dem Anderen nix zu tun. Jeder kann auch mit nem 26" anfangen


----------



## ringo667 (23. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Suche auch!
> Und zwar nen komplettes Trial Bike!
> Gebraucht!
> Preislich um die 300!
> ...


 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Monty-X-Alp_W0QQitemZ5234034896QQcategoryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Fahrrad-Clean-Zero-von-ARROW_W0QQitemZ5233962577QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

viel Glück!!!

Ist aber nicht von mir...


----------



## Rome (24. August 2005)

Hi 
Mir ist an meiner 204er HS33 ein teil im Bremshebel gebrochen.
Hat einer von euch noch einen Hebel zuhause?
Alles anbieten auch wenn er undicht ist etc.

Thanx Rome


----------



## HeavyMetal (24. August 2005)

haste wohl die schraube überdreht?? das is wohl die größte schwäche der 2004er! hatte das problem bestimmt schon 4 mal! hab mir die schraube jetz vom msc trialer aus stahl basteln lassen!


----------



## kochikoch (24. August 2005)

hey kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
ich suche mein briefakstenschlüssel der ist spurlos verschwunden kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo er ist, bzw. hat ihn irgendwer gesehen?


----------



## Scr4t (24. August 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> hey kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
> ich suche mein briefakstenschlüssel der ist spurlos verschwunden kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo er ist, bzw. hat ihn irgendwer gesehen?


----------



## sensiminded (25. August 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> hey kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
> ich suche mein briefakstenschlüssel der ist spurlos verschwunden kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo er ist, bzw. hat ihn irgendwer gesehen?



kochi du haube!!!  

mir fehlt übrigens mein autoschlüssel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## genio (29. August 2005)

hallo!

ich such ne rahmen 26 zoll, baujahr egal, sollte sowas in richtung xtp sein mit min 1600 radstand, länger wäre natürlich besser, und keine risse....

ausgeben würde ich bis 200

wer was hat, melden!

mfg

*[email protected]*


----------



## ChrisKing (29. August 2005)

genio schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> ich such ne rahmen 26 zoll, baujahr egal, sollte sowas in richtung GU sein mit min 1100 radstand, länger wäre natürlich besser, und keine risse....
> 
> ...



ja dann bist du bei mir glaub ich genau richtig  s. Signatur.


----------



## genio (29. August 2005)

ich frag mich nur warum ich jetzt 710 ausgeben will   

muss ich wahrscheinlich selber im tran geändert haben   

ne ne laß mal, es waren schon einige alte xtp bei ebay für unter 180, da wird sich ja wohl was finden lassen! hoffe ich


----------



## Schlingsi (29. August 2005)

suche 

XTR V-Brake Bremshebel rechts


----------



## Schevron (29. August 2005)

genio schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> ich such ne rahmen 26 zoll, baujahr egal, sollte sowas in richtung xtp sein mit min 1600 radstand, länger wäre natürlich besser, und keine risse....
> 
> ...




wow, das is mal lang  schätze mit 1060 wirst du besser klar kommen


----------



## genio (29. August 2005)

wie kommst du da drauf?


----------



## bryson (29. August 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wow, das is mal lang  schätze mit 1060 wirst du besser klar kommen



er hat sich halt verschrieben?!


----------



## genio (29. August 2005)

ich habs garnicht mitbekommen


----------



## Schlingsi (31. August 2005)

suche:

ritchey pro logic V-brake bremsarme!

danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. September 2005)

Brauch nen 20t Rockring!!!!!
Falls jemand auch selbst was basteln kann würd ich sowas auch nehmen.


----------



## Schlingsi (5. September 2005)

suche:

BT GABEL, Disc Only


----------



## Schevron (6. September 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch nen 20t Rockring!!!!!
> Falls jemand auch selbst was basteln kann würd ich sowas auch nehmen.



 4 oder 5 loch?
wenn 4 dann hab ich ev. was für dich. könnte dir am WE bilder schicken


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. September 2005)

überhaupt kein loch, such eine die man zwischen schraubritzel und Kurbelarm eingequetscht wird (so wie die try all und echo)


----------



## ChrisKing (7. September 2005)

schau mal bei www.trialmarkt.de

Der hat ne große Auswahl lol


----------



## sensiminded (7. September 2005)

wie siehts denn aus mit chris king vorder- und hinterradnabe in gold  , hat da wer was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (7. September 2005)

wenn ja: wieso sollte derjenige die dinger verkaufen wollen?


----------



## Schlingsi (7. September 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts denn aus mit chris king vorder- und hinterradnabe in gold  , hat da wer was?



ja, ich kenne einen der die verkaufen würde. eigentlich will er sein komplettes echo verkaufen, aber ich frag ma... die vordere ist wohl nicht für disc!


----------



## ecols (8. September 2005)

in schwarz hätt ihc auch noch eine.. aber die hängt irgendwie in ner mavic 618 ceramic fest 

also nur kompletto..


----------



## Schrommski (8. September 2005)

Suche rot eloxierte Alu-Schaltrollen für 2002er XTR-Schaltwerk (9fach).

Kann irgendwie nix finden. Hat jemand was oder ne Idee?

Würde mich echt freuen.

Außerdem wäre eine rote Sattelklemmschelle von Salsa cool, aber gibts wohl nicht oder?


----------



## kingpin18 (9. September 2005)

Suche Koxx sticker wenn jemand noch welche hat auf seinem Bogen dann schreibt mir ne PM. Die Farbe ist egal am liebsten wären mir die wo das koxx so geteilt ist. 

Mfg MAio


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. September 2005)

heyhey
suche monty x-lite kurbeln 4-kant. sollten noch rel. frisch sein, also cniht ausgelutscht oder so, hat da jem. was??
pm!!

Max


----------



## Fars (13. September 2005)

Suche ne Try All oder VIZ hinterfelge(die breite), Kurbelarme 170mm ISIS, Freilauf(min. 4 Sperrklinken) und ne feste Hinternabe(mit dem Schnellspanner). Wenn einer irgendwas davon hat, sich bitte bei mir melden(PM)!
Danke


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (13. September 2005)

26" oder 20"


----------



## ChrisKing (13. September 2005)

ich such n möglichst neuen Hot S 2.5 und 2.2 (rot). Würde tauschen gegen tryall Reifen. VR is so gut wie neu, HR so um 70-80.


----------



## isah (27. September 2005)

ich suche nen tryall vorbau 130 mm 20° winkel (oder vergleichbares)

thx, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (28. September 2005)

ich suche ne aheadkappe für nen headlock system, hat vll jm nen link wos sowas gibt?

thx, martin


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (6. Oktober 2005)

Mosche, suche ne 20" Gabel mit normaler/hoher Einbauhöhe (also z.B. keine Forxx   ). Vll kann einer was von den gesponsorten Jungs hier abdrücken für angemessenes Geld, wäre saunett. Macht net wirklich Bock wenn deine ganze Karre vorne zu tief hängt.


----------



## BigJimmele (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi !

Such nen 20" Rahmen, neu, gebraucht, halt noch ganz, ohne große Dellen, Risse. Kratzer sind ok.

Danke.


----------



## TRAILER (7. Oktober 2005)

also ich hab noch nen 20zoll short levelboss mit platte und innnenlager.
geht geil ab das teil super leicht und stabil.
weiß jetzt aber nicht was ich dafür noch verlangen darf.
sag bescheid wenn du nen paar pics brauchst.


----------



## Pellenheimer (7. Oktober 2005)

suche noch ne chris king in gold hr


----------



## trialsrider (7. Oktober 2005)

Pellenheimer schrieb:
			
		

> suche noch ne chris king in gold hr



 Ich auch!!


----------



## Balu. (7. Oktober 2005)

Leider nur zum gucken ! Sorry !


----------



## trialsrider (8. Oktober 2005)




----------



## kochikoch (10. Oktober 2005)

so brauch jett mal hilfe, ich hatte glaube ich mal bei irgend jmd gesehen das er t-shirts verkauft wo drauf stand relax i´m professional oder so  
weiß jmd wo ich die wieder finde?

danke im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (10. Oktober 2005)

in cryo-cubes shop vll, schau mal nach.

//EDIT: http://www.spreadshirt.net/shop.php...HPSESSID=25a97fd5becce67099f94d7b7e2da1d5#top


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Oktober 2005)

ja die shirts sind im shop auf seite 1 und 2.
wenn du ne bensondere Farbe oder ein anderes shirt brauchst sag bescheid, kann ich reinstellen
hier sind alle möglichen shirts aufgelistet http://www.spreadshirt.net/Produktsortiment.3.0.html


----------



## newone (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

Suche eine 1 1/8 AHead Cannondale Fatty R ( Farbe egal) OHNE Scheibenbremsaufnahme.
Ich könnte/ würde entweder gegen eine gute erhaltene MIT Scheibenbremsaufnahme tauschen oder auch gegen Bezahlung - was eben möglich ist und wie es mir angeboten wird.
Vielen Danke schonmal vorab.
Meine Email-Adresse ist [email protected]
Gruß

Michael


----------



## Spacepat (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Suche noch ne HS33 für mein hinteres Laufrad und ne Louise für vorne......

Grüsse Patric


----------



## TheBASStian (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi there.

SUCHE Louise Bremssattel ´05 mit langem Arm.

Bitte Danke.


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Oktober 2005)

roten Michelin HOT S 2.2/2.1 im Tausch gegen meinen tryall VR Reifen. Profil fast wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (15. Oktober 2005)

ich suche eine hintere rote Magura HS22 Johny Tee (14mm-geber) natürlich komplett (griff/hebel + kolben) !
tausche auch evtl. gegen eine HS33 Raceline (keine ahnung von wann)


----------



## BommelMaster (16. Oktober 2005)

Suche TPA Teilchen für HS33

bei meiner hs33 ist das verstellrädchen kaputt, besser gesagt das gegenstück für die schraube mit dem roten rädchen, die mutter sozusagen

hat jemand so ein teil übrig?


----------



## trialsrider (19. Oktober 2005)

Suche 

für nen Freund ein ECHO HIFI! will einer eins loswerden?
oder sonst was schönes! immer her mit den angeboten! 
ja tretschwein deins hab ich schon weiter gegeben er überlegts sich!   

und ich such nen Vorbau:
100mm 30° oder so...

danke mArtin


----------



## Scr4t (19. Oktober 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Suche
> 
> für nen Freund ein ECHO HIFI! will einer eins loswerden?
> oder sonst was schönes! immer her mit den angeboten!
> ...



Trialmarkt(gebrauchte)


----------



## Domino (21. Oktober 2005)

hi leute,

ich suche einen ZOO! lenker,wer einen hat bitte PM.


thx
alex

EDIT:  schon ok,hab schon einen.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (22. Oktober 2005)

suche isis tretlager (kein try-all) und isis kurbeln....entweder die von echo....






oda die von try-all....






und wenn es geht mit rockring. wer was hat, bitte per PM melden!!!!

Jan


----------



## Boiled (22. Oktober 2005)

ich such was gutes gebrauchtes in 26"

habe noch keine trial erfahrung und wollt lieber gleich nen gutes gebrauchtes als nen weniger gutes neues bike kaufen 

die letzten guten angebote sind leider an andere leute gegangen also falls wer was hat oder was weiss bitt mal melden 

mfg henrik


----------



## isah (22. Oktober 2005)

werf immer mal nen blick auf den gebrauchtmarkt bei biketrial-germany.de und trialmarkt.de, da gibts manchmal schöne sachen..

martin


----------



## Boiled (22. Oktober 2005)

thx genau das hab ich schon gemacht 

trialmarkt hatte die tage noch was gutes aber leider war ich zu spät 

bei biketrial-germany.de hab ich jetzt nichst gesehen was mir auf anhieb zusagt


----------



## Bwana (22. Oktober 2005)

suche planet-x zebdi (es reciht auch schon, wenn mir jemand ein shop sagen kann, wo ich des ding noch kaufen kann) oder ähnliches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (23. Oktober 2005)

ok, planet-x stinkt.... hat jemand einen echo pure rahmen im angebot?


----------



## Scrat (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

auch wenn's wahrscheinlich aussichtslos ist... Ich suche einen RB Design Ergo 1F Bremsgriff...

Besser bekannt im Süden und Norden auch als "die geilen Hebel" 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Schevron (25. Oktober 2005)

hm, du hast doch 2 von den dingern an deinem rad


----------



## Scr4t (25. Oktober 2005)

suche RECHTEN XT bzw. XTR Hebel für V-Brakes.

Aber nur die alten 0_o


----------



## Scrat (26. Oktober 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> hm, du hast doch 2 von den dingern an deinem rad



Nee - der rechte ist ein undichter HS33-Geber mit RB-Hebel - mittlerweile hab ich aber mein HS33-Ersatzteillager aufgestockt und werd' dann mal wieder umbauen.

Suche aber trotzdem was anderes: Syntace Lenker in goldfarben, auch wenn jemand weiß, wo man den bestellen kann, wäre ich über Infos / Link dankbar.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Oktober 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> suche RECHTEN XT bzw. XTR Hebel für V-Brakes.
> 
> Aber nur die alten 0_o



n rechten hab ich leider nich, aber n linken. Kannst ihn ja umdrehen  Nagelneu!

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=1639&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Scr4t (26. Oktober 2005)

hab schon nen XT bei Egay ersteigert, trotzdem danke.
gruß daniel


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (31. Oktober 2005)

sers leutz,

also ich suche GANZ DRINGEND nen paar teile....

1) nen paar 4-kant x-lite kurbeln, können schon nen paar kratzer haben, dürfen aber nicht ausgeschlagen oda schief sein 

2) evtl nen 4-kant tretlager dazu...also wenn vorhanden, muss aber nicht

3) dann suche ich noch nen eno oda eno trial. der sollte noch gut und sauber laufen und keine macken haben

4) nen maxxis hr reifen fürs 20". der sollte noch gut profil haben und in ordung sein

so denn....also wenn ihr noch was habt, bitte PM an mich!!!

Jan


----------



## roborider (31. Oktober 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Nee - der rechte ist ein undichter HS33-Geber mit RB-Hebel - mittlerweile hab ich aber mein HS33-Ersatzteillager aufgestockt und werd' dann mal wieder umbauen.
> 
> Suche aber trotzdem was anderes: Syntace Lenker in goldfarben, auch wenn jemand weiß, wo man den bestellen kann, wäre ich über Infos / Link dankbar.
> 
> Gruß, Thomas



direkt bei syntace?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bwana (31. Oktober 2005)

suche hinterrad mit starrer nabe und breiter felge (am besten die 47er koxxfelge)


----------



## isah (31. Oktober 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> 2) evtl nen 4-kant tretlager dazu...also wenn vorhanden, muss aber nicht




ich hätte nen altes vp tretlager da.. schreib mir ne pm wenn du das willst


----------



## Quen (2. November 2005)

Hallo,

auch wenn wir uns hier im Verkaufe-Thread befinden...

Suche ein *günstiges*, gut erhaltenes 20" Trial-Bike.

Scheibenbremse ist kein Muss, Magura oder V-Brake reicht aus.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (2. November 2005)

So ich spekuliere auf ein anderes Bike auch etwas kleinerer Radstand als mein Python 04 mit 1045mm Radstand.
Also wenn jemand gegen meins tauschen würde oder sonst n gutes Angebot machen würde !?

Ich denk mal an so ein Koxx XTP (20" natürlich) oder ähnl.

Was könnte ich denn für mein ca. 1 1/2 Jahre altes Python bekommen ?
Hat ACS Freilauf, KMC Coolchain und ZOO! Vorbau + Lenker und die Maxxis Creepycrawler noch sehr neu drauf. Und Hinten HS33, vorn Magura Marta.
Neupreis rund 1.400 Öckenrohs (Euro)   

Danke schonmal für Infos, Angebote usw.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (2. November 2005)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> auch wenn wir uns hier im Verkaufe-Thread befinden...
> 
> ...


was heißt den günstig ?


----------



## isah (2. November 2005)

beschreib mal den zustand, dellen kratzer usw.

und denkst du nicht das es billiger ist nur den rahmen zu wechseln? zB nen monty 221 '05 pro oder nen zoo! lynx? 

//EDIT:

und zu nem xtp zu wechseln wär nen fehler.. nimm was stabiles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (2. November 2005)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt den günstig ?


*... so wenig* wie möglich! 

Einfach anbieten was ihr habt. Entweder der Preis passt zu dem Angebot, oder nicht...

Btw: habe meinen Beitrag aus dem Verkaufe-Thread mal mit in diesen Thread verschoben, hatte den Suche-Thread übersehen...


----------



## ph1L (2. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> und zu nem xtp zu wechseln wär nen fehler.. nimm was stabiles



NEIN... er ist weder ein Schranzer noch sehr schwer!
Glaub mir ein XTP wäre perfekt für ihn.
(Monty, Hoffmann etc. natürlich genauso)

Aber halten würde das XTP und ja ich kenn ihn persönlich bevor das anfängt.


----------



## Monty98 (2. November 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> NEIN... er ist weder ein Schranzer noch sehr schwer!
> Glaub mir ein XTP wäre perfekt für ihn.
> (Monty, Hoffmann etc. natürlich genauso)
> 
> Aber halten würde das XTP und ja ich kenn ihn persönlich bevor das anfängt.



will er nicht was günstiges? naja da fallen dann monty und xtp weg...sogeil die bikes auch sind. vom preis/leistungs verhältnis stimmen die einfach nicht


----------



## isah (2. November 2005)

das monty 221 pro ist doch nicht teuer?



			
				ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> NEIN... er ist weder ein Schranzer noch sehr schwer!
> Glaub mir ein XTP wäre perfekt für ihn.
> (Monty, Hoffmann etc. natürlich genauso)



nen xtp mit nem unterrohrschutz ist bestimmt was feines.. auch wenn ich denke das bei sidehop-fehlversuchen die kettenstreben ganz schön leiden müssen.. 



> Aber halten würde das XTP und ja ich kenn ihn persönlich bevor das anfängt.



 ja.. mmmhhh... glückwunsch


----------



## Monty98 (2. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> das monty 221 pro ist doch nicht teuer?



ich bin jetzt von den 221 ti ausgegangen...und auch wenn hier ein paar ausm forum das pro fahren ich trau dem nicht. hab jetzt aber keine zeit und keinen bock meine meniung zu rechtfertigen


----------



## isah (2. November 2005)

dann tu das wenn du lust und zeit hast.. ich hab noch nix schlechtes über das 221 pro gehört.. also ich bin gespannt..


----------



## Hopserhäsle (2. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> beschreib mal den zustand, dellen kratzer usw.
> 
> und denkst du nicht das es billiger ist nur den rahmen zu wechseln? zB nen monty 221 '05 pro oder nen zoo! lynx?
> 
> ...


Ne ich wiege grad mal so 60 kg !!!! 
Von dem her wär ein XTP sicher auch nicht schlechter. Aber das mit dem Rahmen tauschen, hm ja keine schlechte Idee.
Oje passen dann die ganzen Tretlager (ja ok ich hab nur eins, aber wollte den Satz jetzt nicht verbessern)  in z.B. des XTP und sind dann die Kurbellängen auch ok oder muss ich da dann noch einige Sachen dazu kaufen !?
Jemand der damit Erfahrung hat ?

Ich mein, das ganze hat jetzt net so die Eile, aber informieren muss ich mich mal. Das kanns dann mal schnell haben, mit nem neuen Rahmen oder auch Bike.


----------



## isah (2. November 2005)

wenn musst du ja nur das tretlager wechseln... oder vll vorbau an geo anpassen oder so (ich hab keine ahnung von 20")

wenn jemand sein xtp günstig verkauft ist es sicherlich nicht schlecht.. tauschen wird es wohl niemand.. ich denke du solltest dann halt nen unterrohrschutz ranmachen und die kettenstreben bei der sidehop seite irgendwie schützen..


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (2. November 2005)

Also ich kann die nur einen rat geben... wenn du nen Anfänger bist und vorhast hart zu trainieren... dann kauf dir kein XTP... das Rad ist TOP...allerdings ist das MONTY besser  fährt sich besser und die Rahmen Rohre sind auch dicker...

Das XTP würdest du in kürzester Zeit zerstören.. denn die Rohre guckst du mal schief an dann hast du da nen Beule drin da träumt der Führer von...

Ich an deiner Stelle würde beim ZOO bleiben... oder mir den Monty 221 PRO Rahmen holen... denke damit fährst du am besten..

aber letzendlich...DEIN DING

MfG
Marco


----------



## Hopserhäsle (3. November 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann die nur einen rat geben... wenn du nen Anfänger bist und vorhast hart zu trainieren... dann kauf dir kein XTP... das Rad ist TOP...allerdings ist das MONTY besser  fährt sich besser und die Rahmen Rohre sind auch dicker...
> 
> Das XTP würdest du in kürzester Zeit zerstören.. denn die Rohre guckst du mal schief an dann hast du da nen Beule drin da träumt der Führer von...
> 
> ...


Ja also der Monty 221 PRO Rahmen was aht denn der für einen Radstand ?
Verkauft den hier grad jemand ?
Ich weiß nur von dem Monty TI komplett von Trialmissmarpel oder so !?!??!
Mein ZOO hat jetzt eben einen _Radstand von 1045 und ich bin letztens mit einem ROS REPLICA gefahren (1000 Radstand) und kam eigentlich sehr gut damit zurecht. darum würd ich auf einen Rahmen mit Radstand ca. 1020 tendieren !? Wär halt super, wenn ich so gut wie alle Teile vom ZOO an den neuen Rahmen hinmachen könnte.
Hab ZOO Vorbau und Lenker und eigentlich alles von ZOO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (3. November 2005)

Hi,

ich such ein Try All oder VIZ 47mm HR felge 32 loch.

Besten dank

mario


----------



## Maxxhead (4. November 2005)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> auch wenn wir uns hier im Verkaufe-Thread befinden...
> 
> ...



moin, 
hab mich soeben erst angemeldet, quasi neu im forum - also: guten tag.
ich hab noch ein 20" Trial zu haus stehen wollts verkaufen, alles dran, und fahrbereit, mit V-brakes, ein satz carbon-booster hab ich auch noch zu haus (die fetten hufeisen von shimano)
grüße !             ... andreas


----------



## bertieeee (4. November 2005)

hi ich wollt mal wissen ob jemand nen shop kennt wo man sich noch nen ENO trial bestellen kann ausser beim jan


----------



## roborider (4. November 2005)

@berti:
Link


----------



## bertieeee (4. November 2005)

da hab ich grad mal angerufen und die haben auch kein auf lager also wäre ja geil wenn euch noch paar shops einfallen würden


----------



## V!RUS (4. November 2005)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nur von dem Monty TI komplett von Trialmissmarpel oder so !?!??!



Also das Rad vom Daniel (Trialmissmarple) ist wirklich top!   
Das kann ich wohl empfehlen.
Schön kurzer Radstand und haltbare Rohre, Koxx macht ja Coladosenrohre (hab selbst eins...).

Musst du mal den Daniel fragen.


V!RUS


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (4. November 2005)

denke am günstigsten währe ein 221 pro
solltest aber ne monty gabel und  ca 160 er kurbeln fahren.
der rest müsste passen.

gruß sebo


----------



## TheBASStian (8. November 2005)

Gestern war kein guter Tag.

Jetzt such ich so eine alte 170er Echo Kurbel (linke!)






...und vielleicht hat ja jemand ein Innenlager rumliegen, das er nicht braucht und dementsprechend günstig abgeben will?
Muss nur wegen der Achslänge nochmal schauen. Das alte war etwas knapp.

Ich bin auch an einem kompletten gebrauchten Kurbelsatz interessiert, falls es keine passende linke gibt.

Danke.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (8. November 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> denke am günstigsten währe ein 221 pro
> solltest aber ne monty gabel und  ca 160 er kurbeln fahren.
> der rest müsste passen.
> 
> gruß sebo


jo jetzt ist seins leider weg.
gibts bei euch grad gebrauchte Rahmen ?
eben so ein 221 pro am Besten mit Vorbau und Kurbeln !?
Wie ist denn der Radstand von dem ?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (8. November 2005)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> [...]



hi, ich hab noch nen tretlager (vp, 127.5 mm) 3 kurbeln von gmp (2 linke, eine rechte incl ritzel und rockring) 

gmp is natürlich mist, wenn dus nicht übergangsweise fahren willst.

martin


----------



## TheBASStian (8. November 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> hi, ich hab noch nen tretlager (vp, 127.5 mm) 3 kurbeln von gmp (2 linke, eine rechte incl ritzel und rockring)
> 
> gmp is natürlich mist, wenn dus nicht übergangsweise fahren willst.
> 
> martin



Danke, aber ich such schon was richtiges.


----------



## jockie (8. November 2005)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, aber ich such schon was richtiges.



DIE IDEE! Eine Single-Börse für Kurbelpaare. Da kriegen wir sicher genug zusammen!

"Ich bin eine Kurbel der Antriebsseite und brauche meinen Freilauf, meine passende linke muss also schon tolerant sein."

"Auch über größere Distanzstücke ziehen wir gemeinsam an einem Strang!"

"Nee danke, keine Lust auf one-night stands...ich suche 'was richtiges"

"Mein Name ist Isis...ich bin fürchertlich alleine und suche einen Osiris, der mit mir romantische Abende an den Kanten der Welt verbringt."

"Stehe mit einer Pedale fest im Leben, aber irgendwie eiert meine Welt. Wer mich also komplettieren will und gerne auch mal 'nen gemütlichen Abend am Palettenrestelagerfeuer sitzt, möge sich bitte bei mir melden"

 

[Zeit für meine Medizin]


----------



## isah (8. November 2005)




----------



## Scr4t (8. November 2005)

jockie der ist ja mal echt hardcore! nice 1!


----------



## ecols (9. November 2005)

Ich, eine linke TryAll Kurbel, bin 170 mm groß, weiblich und suche eine passende Partnerin gerne auch mit Freilauf die gemeinsam mit mir am Isis verweilen möchte.
Kontakte bitte per PrivatNachricht an meinen Agenten ecols.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (9. November 2005)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> Ich, eine linke TryAll Kurbel, bin 170 mm groß, weiblich und suche eine passende Partnerin gerne auch mit Freilauf die gemeinsam mit mir am Isis verweilen möchte.
> Kontakte bitte per PrivatNachricht an meinen Agenten ecols.




Vielen Dank für die liebevolle Bewerbung, aber aufgrund von Erfahrungen in früheren Beziehungen ziehe ich aus Gründen der gleichen Wellenlänge eine Bewerberin mit Vierkant vor.


----------



## ecols (9. November 2005)

bäh.. du bist mir eh schon zu ausgeleiert..


----------



## jockie (9. November 2005)

Devote Kurbel sucht harten und standfesten Gegenpart für gelegentliche Unternehmungen im Freien. Ich stehe auf Ausritte in der Natur und SM (nach Belieben: Schweizermeisterschaften oder Süddeutsche). Gerne darfst du mich an die Kette legen und mir meine lockeren Schrauben wieder festziehen. Wenn du dauersteif, verlässlich und nicht allzu gewichtig bist freue ich mich schon auf vielzähnige Stunden mit dir zwischen/auf/neben den Brettern, die die Welt bedeuten.


----------



## ecols (9. November 2005)

Vielen Dank für deine gelungene Reformulierung. Allerdings möchte ich darauf hinweisen dass du die für ein ernstgemeintes Angebot nötigen Detailinformationen unterschlagen hast.
Also TryAll - rechts - und 170mm und Isis.


----------



## Bwana (9. November 2005)

moin moin, suche echo pure gabel mit disc aufnahme.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (11. November 2005)

nabend 

was gibts denn alles für 20" Rahmen mit 1020 oder 1025 Radstand ?

In dem Fall würde ich mich dann auch grad über Angebote freuen, wenn jemand so einen Rahmen hat und den loswerden möchte.
Nichts überstürzen, ich hab Zeit.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (14. November 2005)

sers,

suche nen viz oda echo 20" vorbau und würde evtl mit nem zoo! vorbau tauschen....

also wenn jemand interesse hat, per PM melden!!!

Jan


----------



## trialsrider (14. November 2005)

Moin!

Könnte nen Vorbau für mein Syntace gebrauchen
so 110 oder so lang und ne Steigung von ich sach ma so...15°
also wenn einer was rumliegen hat! Wäre super!
Einfach melden!   


gruß martin


----------



## kingpin18 (16. November 2005)

hi,

ich suche einen Steilen vorbau.Wenn jemand was hat schreibt mir.

mfg mario


----------



## trail-kob (16. November 2005)

suche truvativ gigapipe tretlager-gegenhülse...

habe nurnoch das lager ohne die gegenschale und würds gern benutzen.. paßt da auch noch was anderes ?


oder hat wer ein isis tretlager 118mm abzugeben ?  

bis dann mfg Jake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. November 2005)

Suche NOkon Bremszüge, so lang das es für hinten reicht


----------



## AcaPulco (18. November 2005)

Würde nen 20" rahmen suchen... vielleicht noch ne gabel mit hoher einbauhöhe dazu.

So Echo oder Zoo!... Was ihr halt habt... mal anbieten... aber garnix teuer.


----------



## Black_Legion (18. November 2005)

hi leutz suche n  trialbike (20)... bis 500 .Wenns geht mit standart (ausrüstung) sprich hs 33.... usw xD

pn an me


----------



## trialmicka (19. November 2005)

Hi Leute,
Wollte wissen ob mir jemand vielleicht ein gebrauchtes 20" Trialbike verkaufen würde. Sollte so ca. 500 kosten. Ausstattung egal, hauptsache fahrtauglich und in relativ gutem Zustand.
Bis denne.......


----------



## Heizerer2000 (19. November 2005)

Hallo bei uns im Verein verkauft jemand ein Monty-Hydra. Farbe weiss-rot,
Zustand ist gut. Hs 33 vorne und hinten.
Preis VHB 350
Bei Interesse PM


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. November 2005)

Suche nen Brakebooster, 4 loch oder einen 2loch der an den unteren! Löchern verschraubt wird


----------



## trail-kob (22. November 2005)

BT LENKER und BT VORBAU bzw suche einen Lenker mit ähnlicher Form und Krümmung plus passenden Vorbau....

Vorbaulänge sollte ca. 90-110mm und 10°-20°
Lenkerbreite sollte schon mehr als 680mm betragen...


Vielen Dank an denjenigen der was rumliegen hat und loswerden möchte...


----------



## Hiro (22. November 2005)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> BT LENKER und BT VORBAU bzw suche einen Lenker mit ähnlicher Form und Krümmung plus passenden Vorbau....
> 
> Vorbaulänge sollte ca. 90-110mm und 10°-20°
> Lenkerbreite sollte schon mehr als 680mm betragen...
> ...



BT Teile gibts unter www.biketrial-germany.de


----------



## trail-kob (22. November 2005)

bist ja nen ganz schlauer.


schonmal an einen niedriegeren wiederverkaufspreis eines unzufriedenen BT Lenkerbesitzers gedacht?

entschuldige meine art aber es könnt ja sein das jemand das teil rumliegen hat geld fällt bekanntlich nicht vom himmel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (22. November 2005)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> geld fällt ja bekanntlich nicht vom himmel.



NICHT?  
 Dann hab ich bis jetzt einfach nur verdammtes Glück gehabt!


----------



## TRAILER (26. November 2005)

suche 20 zoll gabel.


----------



## Mad91 (27. November 2005)

Suche einen günstigen 26 zoll Trial Rahmen !
Freue mich über Angebote !!!
Gruß Mad91


----------



## roborider (27. November 2005)

Mad91 schrieb:
			
		

> Suche einen günstigen 26 zoll Trial Rahmen !
> Freue mich über Angebote !!!
> Gruß Mad91


Hier gibs gaaanz viele


----------



## tommytrialer (28. November 2005)

suche den namen des michelin reifens den früher die coustellier und belaey hinten drauf hatten


----------



## Levelboss (28. November 2005)

Michelin C24.1 S 2,2"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (28. November 2005)

danke felix bistn schatz  
ich knuddl dich mal wenn wir uns wieder sehen


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (28. November 2005)

unfassbar, dieser mensch weiss einfach alles


----------



## Fabi (28. November 2005)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Michelin C24.1 S 2,2"


Nicht so ganz.


----------



## Levelboss (28. November 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht so ganz.


Doch, ich denke schon!


----------



## Fabi (28. November 2005)

Ich aber nicht.


----------



## tommytrialer (28. November 2005)

....
dann sprich


----------



## Fabi (28. November 2005)

Wo ist der Fehler im Bild?
http://www.vttcoustellier.com/fr/image/photos/cadre_coustellier-020.jpg


----------



## Levelboss (28. November 2005)

Ich korrigiere:
Wenn Du den Original Coust Reifen haben willst, dann ist es ein Michelin C24.1 S 2,*5*"

Fabi, gab's heute morgen bei dir zum Frühstück einen Clown?


----------



## Fabi (28. November 2005)

Ja. War lecker.


----------



## Michael83 (29. November 2005)

Hi, 
suche Alexrims DX32 Felge, 26" ungelocht mit 32 Loch

mfg Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (30. November 2005)

Hat eigentlich irgendeiner das "Monkey see, monkey do" vom Rey?
Soll ziemlich bizarr sein, würde ich mal gerne sehen.

Elektronisch, dvd-ig, cd-ig, Super 8-ig?


----------



## kingpin18 (30. November 2005)

Schönen guten Abend suche einen Zoo! lenker würde auch tauschen gegen einen Try All black od Silver.

Mfg Mario


----------



## trialsrider (30. November 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. War lecker.




 GEIL!! PROFI!!!!


----------



## jem23 (1. Dezember 2005)

Michael83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 26" ungelocht mit 32 Loch
> 
> mfg Michael


ja wat denn nu    



			
				kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> ..suche einen Zoo! lenker würde auch tauschen..


wer tauschen will, will betrügen


----------



## kingpin18 (1. Dezember 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> wer tauschen will, will betrügen



möchte ich nicht habe 2 Try All mit 25 klemmung brauche aber einen neuen Vorbau der 30° hat und die gibt es leider nicht in 25 klemmung.Und mit so einem gerade lenker will ich nicht fahren und da gibt es nur noch den Zoo lenker.


----------



## Mad91 (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

suche ne 26 Zoll Trialgabel !! Am besten günstig ^^
Wer eine hat please Pn !!

Gruß Mad91


----------



## Holschi1 (2. Dezember 2005)

Hi  leuts,
Ich bin schon ne ganze weile auf der Suche nach nem Zoo Python 04 long RAHMEN.

Falls jemand von euch den rahmen loswerden möchte, dann hätte ich interesse daran.

Also wer was zu verkaufen hat einfach mal ne PM schreiben.

Danke euch!


----------



## TRAILER (2. Dezember 2005)

suche 20 zoll gabel.
mir ist alles egal nur der preis nicht.


----------



## streetmensch (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich suche ne Gabel für 26" Starrgabel is ja klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (5. Dezember 2005)

Trialmensch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche ne Gabel für 26" Starrgabel is ja klar.



da hätt ich was, allerdings ohne Disc Aufnahme. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## funky^jAY (5. Dezember 2005)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> möchte ich nicht habe 2 Try All mit 25 klemmung brauche aber einen neuen Vorbau der 30° hat und die gibt es leider nicht in 25 klemmung.Und mit so einem gerade lenker will ich nicht fahren und da gibt es nur noch den Zoo lenker.



dann beschränk dich halt nich auf trialmarkt.de
gibt genug lenker die stabil sind und was aushalten. ich denke nicht das try all lenker besser sidn als andere die nich extra für trial gemacht sind.
und so riser lenker gibbet ja wirklich wie sand am meer zu vernünftigen preisen


----------



## Bwana (5. Dezember 2005)

suche:

eno trial


----------



## esgey (5. Dezember 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> da hätt ich was, allerdings ohne Disc Aufnahme. Bei Interesse einfach melden.



Etwa deine Fatty???

wieviel?

Such Monty X-Lite-Rahmen gebr. z nem vernünftigen Preis!

Greetz.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (6. Dezember 2005)

Holschi1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi  leuts,
> Ich bin schon ne ganze weile auf der Suche nach nem Zoo Python 04 long RAHMEN.
> 
> Falls jemand von euch den rahmen loswerden möchte, dann hätte ich interesse daran.
> ...


Wie gesagt, des komplette Python 04 ist noch zu haben. Werde es die nächsten Wochen mal putzen, fotos machen und bei ebay reinstellen + ins Forum !   
850,-  + Versand


----------



## elhefe (6. Dezember 2005)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Etwa deine Fatty???
> 
> wieviel?
> 
> ...




Ist das nicht ne Pepperoni    Aber genau die isses   

Um wen handelt´s sich denn bei Dir? Von den Armen würd ich ja auf Holger tippen, von der Fresse her auf Heiko    

Oder doch wer ganz anderes???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (8. Dezember 2005)

LOL,

Das sind ja wohl eindeutig meine Arme!   

"von der Fresse her..."   

Nett von Dir! Fehlt nur noch, dass Du Dich über mein zartes Stimmchen lustig machst.   

Heiko


----------



## elhefe (8. Dezember 2005)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> LOL,
> 
> Das sind ja wohl eindeutig meine Arme!
> 
> ...




Du hättest auch laut rülpsen können, das hätt ich auch erkannt   . Aber im broken parts thread kamen von Dir auch Begriffe wie Sack- bzw. Eierfeile. Die haben Dich verraten   . Also ich denk mal, bis um die Weihnachtszeit auf´m HR.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Dezember 2005)

hat zufällig jemand nochn satz schicke 20" reifen zuhause rumflattern???
Max


----------



## genio (12. Dezember 2005)

hallo!

da bei meiner letzen suche nicht allzuviel dabei war probier ich es erneut!

ich suchen nen gebrauchten 26 zoll rahmen mit nem radstand von min 1080, gebraucht sollte er sein und ich würde um die 250 ausgeben wollen!

angebote einfach mal per mail!

[email protected]

mfg genio


----------



## trialsrider (12. Dezember 2005)

LOL! also nen nagelneuen Rahmen für 250 würdeste net haben wollen?


----------



## genio (13. Dezember 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> LOL! also nen nagelneuen Rahmen für 250 würdeste net haben wollen?



ne ne!  

KLAR!   her damit wenn du was hast!


----------



## -|nS5|- (13. Dezember 2005)

Hi leute

Ich such ein kompletbike ... ausstandung is eigetlich erstmal egal wichtig ist das es einigermassen passt und ein Echo Control  rahmne vorhanden ist   

wenn jemand was weiß ....pls bescheid sagen


----------



## funky^jAY (14. Dezember 2005)

ich such nen steilen langen vorbau ala echo hifi oder sowas in der art mit 31,8er klemmung. möglichst für umsonst natürlich


----------



## jsweet (17. Dezember 2005)

bremshebel für hs 33; rechte seite gesucht!

angebote bitte pn!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (17. Dezember 2005)

hej,
suche rockring für 4 punkt kurbel. fahre ein 22er kettenblatt, sollte also ein rockring sein der auch darauf passt und möglichst stabil ist!
danke flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacepat (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo 

Such e ne Mavic XC 717 32 loch disc Felge in schwarz oder ne XM 317 auch 32 loch disc in schwarz..... alles natürlich 26 Zoll


----------



## AcaPulco (18. Dezember 2005)

Suche Zoo! Python - Rahmen oder komplett. Bitte aber 1000mm Radstand.

Bin auf alles gespannt.


----------



## esgey (18. Dezember 2005)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> hej,
> suche rockring für 4 punkt kurbel. fahre ein 22er kettenblatt, sollte also ein rockring sein der auch darauf passt und möglichst stabil ist!
> danke flo



Du solltest den Leuten hier vlt. noch den Lochkreis nennen!  Abstand von Lochmitte zu Lochmitte.

flsdlkfjm


----------



## Thommos (20. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Ich suche einen Vorbau.
sollte 100mm lang sein, eine 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung haben
und wenn möglich mattschwarz.
Sollte schon ein Trialvorbau sein.


----------



## kingpin18 (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi, ich suche einen Unterrohr schutz könnt ihr mir ein paar Firmen sagen. Es wäre gut wenn da eine plaste schiene dran oder drin wäre. Mit bild oder link wäre super.

Besten Dank


----------



## trialsrider (22. Dezember 2005)

Suche na Chris King nabe!  
(rear) 
am besten 36 loch!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (22. Dezember 2005)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest den Leuten hier vlt. noch den Lochkreis nennen!  Abstand von Lochmitte zu Lochmitte.
> 
> flsdlkfjm



stimmt hast recht, hat zwar jetzt bei mir was gedauert aber es wäre ein 105er lochkreis, hast du dafür was?
mfg
flo


----------



## esgey (22. Dezember 2005)

Nee,

ist leider doch nen 5punkt Ring. Sry!

*Ich suche nen Monty Reifen hinten (19x2.5) mit der roten Seitenwand oder zumindest den mit dem weissen Streifen!*


----------



## bub01 (23. Dezember 2005)

hi,
ich suche ein trial. ich bin anfänger. das fahrrad soll ein 20" sein. das bike soll nicht teurer als 450 sein. 
mfg
paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. Dezember 2005)

suche eine linke try-all /nc 17 magnesium pedale! ich hab 2 rechte....würde daher auch gegen eine rechte tauschen.


----------



## Bomber210 (28. Dezember 2005)

hey,
ich suche eine hinterrad Nabe 26" , 32 loch (freilauf) für 6 fach cassette, sollte noch bestens in schuss sein.
angebote bitte per PM.
Danke

gruß,
Tom


----------



## AcaPulco (29. Dezember 2005)

Suche 

kurzen Python 04 oder 05 Rahmen
oder ein Monty 221 Ti oder Pro


----------



## Nivea (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo!!!!

Suche ein Shimano octalink Innenlager.
68mm breite und mit einer möglichst großen Achslänge (so um die 126mm). Bei meinen lokalen Fahrradläden gibt es so etwas nicht mehr.
Wäre genauso gut, wenn ihr mir einen Laden nennen könntet, der so etwas noch vertreibt.
Danke


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Januar 2006)

126 gabs meines wissens noch nie. Die längsten ware 121 oder 123.


----------



## Domino (5. Januar 2006)

Nivea schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!!!!
> 
> Suche ein Shimano octalink Innenlager.
> 68mm breite und mit einer mÃ¶glichst groÃen AchslÃ¤nge (so um die 126mm). Bei meinen lokalen FahrradlÃ¤den gibt es so etwas nicht mehr.
> ...




hi!
ich hab eins.isr noch ganz neu,besser gesagt ca.ein halbes jahr alt.wurde aber nie montiert.maÃe sind 73x126 oder 127,schau aber gerne nach bei interesse.das teil hat mich 45â¬ gekostet,rechnung mÃ¼sste noch vorhanden sein.bei interesse meld dich einfach.

cya

edit:sollte ne PM werden,....sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (6. Januar 2006)

Suche Echo Team 05 1000mm oder Python 04 1000mm. Wer sowas zu verkaufen hat, bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (8. Januar 2006)

mein Angebot steht Aca-Pulco 
die 45mm


----------



## AcaPulco (8. Januar 2006)

... machen ne ganze menge aus. Schneid 4cm ab und wir können drüber reden. =)


----------



## Schevron (9. Januar 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Suche Echo Team 05 1000mm oder Python 04 1000mm. Wer sowas zu verkaufen hat, bitte bei mir melden.




schau mal bei ebay. da isn echo 05 im angebot

450 für ramen (neu), weiß net ob noch was dabei is


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. Januar 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> Suche Echo Team 05 1000mm oder Python 04 1000mm. Wer sowas zu verkaufen hat, bitte bei mir melden.



Python 04 gibts nur mit 1045


----------



## AcaPulco (9. Januar 2006)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Python 04 gibts nur mit 1045



Echt? Son scheis...

Ich suche übrigens nur einen Rahmen. Mehr nicht. Rest habe ich.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (9. Januar 2006)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Python 04 gibts nur mit 1045


wirklich, gabs ´kein 1000er ? ich dachte da gabs auch 2 varianten. !?!? hm

egal ich habs 04er mit 1045mm


----------



## isah (9. Januar 2006)

yaozhi edititon hatte nur ~ 1000 wb, nicht? mindestens in japan gabs den doch..


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (9. Januar 2006)

Nur den 05er. Wollte nämlich damals auch nen 1000er haben bis ich erfahren hab, dass es das gar net gibt. Zumindest hier nicht


----------



## Trialar (11. Januar 2006)

Hi Leute,

suche einen Vorbau 100-130mm, 20-25° und 31.8mm Lenkerklemmung.
Falls jemand noch so einen hat bitte per PM oder E-mail melden.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialco (13. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Suche Try all 26", 32Loch Vorderradfelge, am besten in schwarz.
MfG Malte


----------



## leslieman (14. Januar 2006)

hallo zusammen
ich hab noch n trialfahrrad zu verkaufen. auf www.biketrial.ch könnt ihrs ansehen.


----------



## AcaPulco (16. Januar 2006)

Hat noch wer eine 20" Gabel mit 4 Punkt aufnahme rumliegen?

Das Gleiche gilt für ein Hintterad. 19"... und KEINE Monty Nabe   Also normale Breite, keine 110mm.


----------



## isah (16. Januar 2006)

> Hat noch wer eine 20" Gabel mit 4 Punkt aufnahme rumliegen?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2383573&postcount=1258

vll die gabel, wenn die noch nciht weg ist.


----------



## trialbock (17. Januar 2006)

Suche kürzere Kurbeln ( siehe blaues monty im Album ) 4 kant
am besten noch mit Ritzel : !!22Zähne!! ( oder gibts auch kurze kurbeln mit so einer aufnahme wie ich habe?)

Kei plan  
Will nich viel geld für ausgeben weil ich auf ein neues Spare..dauert aber noch!


Mercy im vorraus


----------



## BraVe´ (18. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2383573&postcount=1258
> 
> vll die gabel, wenn die noch nciht weg ist.






Die Gabel hat der Moppel_kopp sich unter den Nagel gerissen!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (19. Januar 2006)

weiß jemand wos n Tensile Freilauf zum bestellen gibt, oder bekommt die der Jan vielleciht auch ?


----------



## banane123 (21. Januar 2006)

Suche 26" Trial-Bike mit nicht zu großen Radstand mit dem man vernünftig Fahren kann.

Hat jemand eins zu verkaufen oder weiss wo man sowat preisgünstich bekommt?

Ein *26" ZOO Pitbull?*

Danke!


----------



## Hiro (21. Januar 2006)

banane123 schrieb:
			
		

> Suche 26" Trial-Bike mit nicht zu großen Radstand mit dem man vernünftig Fahren kann.
> 
> Hat jemand eins zu verkaufen oder weiss wo man sowat preisgünstich bekommt?
> 
> ...




Schau mal dass an:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bikes-Paket_W0QQitemZ8751588349QQcategoryZ33503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Viel Rad für wenig Geld. Da hast du Trial und Straße bei einem kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (21. Januar 2006)

banane123 schrieb:
			
		

> Suche 26" Trial-Bike mit nicht zu großen Radstand mit dem man vernünftig Fahren kann.
> 
> Hat jemand eins zu verkaufen oder weiss wo man sowat preisgünstich bekommt?
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2396696&postcount=1265


----------



## Hopserhäsle (21. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2396696&postcount=1265


hast du deins jetzt schon für jemanden reserviert ?


----------



## banane123 (21. Januar 2006)

900 Euro mit Delle im Rahmen ...?!


----------



## la-biker (21. Januar 2006)

servus..

hoffe mir kann einer helfen...suche farbige felgenbänder für 26 zoll...hab schon sufu benutzt aber nix gfunden. seh die öfters auf fotos z.b. bei trialmarkt..aber zu kaufen gibts die nicht..


----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. Januar 2006)

la-biker schrieb:
			
		

> servus..
> 
> hoffe mir kann einer helfen...suche farbige felgenbänder für 26 zoll...hab schon sufu benutzt aber nix gfunden. seh die öfters auf fotos z.b. bei trialmarkt..aber zu kaufen gibts die nicht..




Die gibts bei Trialmarkt normal zu kaufen. 

http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_52.html


----------



## Hiro (21. Januar 2006)

banane123 schrieb:
			
		

> 900 Euro mit Delle im Rahmen ...?!



Aber zwei Bikes und ein Rahmen, da dürfte die Delle im Rahmen schon zu verschmerzen sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (21. Januar 2006)

suche echo control 04 (1065mm) und ein foto davon von einem aufgebauten bike.


----------



## sensiminded (22. Januar 2006)

hat noch jemand nen roox torque dh in gold rumliegen???
wenn für wieviel wäre der abzugeben?


----------



## trialsrider (22. Januar 2006)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> hat noch jemand nen roox torque dh in gold rumliegen???
> wenn für wieviel wäre der abzugeben?



hm ein Kumpel von mir hat noch einen ich werde mal
hören ob er den verkaufen würde... 

gruß
martin


----------



## Spacepat (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute

Suche noch ne HS33 für mein hinteres Laufrad, Hebel unbedingt rechts!!!
Wenn es geht in silber oder schwarz...

Bitte PN!!

Grüsse Patric


----------



## la-biker (23. Januar 2006)

hm....joa die habe ich schon gesehen. brauche allerdings die breiten und wenn dann in weiss oder in hellblau oder dunkelblau egal. da bietet der jan die nur in gelb schwarz rot an. bei dem "gabel-link" wennst mal schaust is ne gu gabel da sieht man n felgenband in blau...
wenn mir jemand helfen kann würd ich mich freun


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Januar 2006)

la-biker schrieb:
			
		

> hm....joa die habe ich schon gesehen. brauche allerdings die breiten und wenn dann in weiss oder in hellblau oder dunkelblau egal. da bietet der jan die nur in gelb schwarz rot an. bei dem "gabel-link" wennst mal schaust is ne gu gabel da sieht man n felgenband in blau...
> wenn mir jemand helfen kann würd ich mich freun




Bei meiner alten Try all Felge hatte ich ein Gewebeband vom Baumarkt als Felgenband. (Tesa) Das gibt es in verschiedenen Farben. Ich hab es einfach zuerst mit der Klebeseite nach außen  herumgewickelt und dann nochmal mit der Klebeseite nach innen. Dadurch ergibt sich ein normales Felgenband. 

mfg


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo

ich bin auf der Suche nach folgenden Dingen:

- 26 Zoll HR Felge, gelocht, möglichst breit, 36 Speichen
- Speichen dazu
- Hinterrad Nabe 36 Loch oder 32 Loch

Wenn ihr was anzubieten habt, meldet euch bei mir.

MFG


----------



## Martin M (23. Januar 2006)

Brauche linke Kurbel, 158mm.
Ist für das Rad von meinem Sohn, der Vierkant ist leider augeschlagen.
Der Vierkant sieht aus wie auf diesem Foto:


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Januar 2006)

hioho @ all

wenn jemand noch ein 20 zoll trial rahmen zuahause liegen hat
der der kann sich bei mir melden suche einen (bitte keine montys)

über denn preis kann man sich ja einigen ;-D

gruß 
ps: meine mail adresse is : [email protected]


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Januar 2006)

Hab noch nen ECHO 2004 Team Rahmen mit nem Radstand von 1030mm. Hat ne leichte Delle am Unterrohr aber keine Risse. Wenn du Fotos willst schreib ne PM. Würde noch 150 dafür haben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nivea (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo!!!!!

Suche eine Shimano octalink kurbel. Am liebsten nur die rechte Seite, auch ohne Kettenblätter. Würde natürlich auch beide Seiten kaufen! 
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Black_Legion (31. Januar 2006)

Nabed Suche leider immer nochn 20 zoll trialbike
so bis 400  wenn jemand was hat
pm an mich


----------



## Schevron (1. Februar 2006)

Hi, ich such n linken Marta Hebel. egal ob normal oder SL.
Wenn jemand was günstiges hat, würde auch ev tauschen (hätte einen rechten anzubieten) Sollte halt noch gut funktionieren und dicht sein.


----------



## Holschi1 (1. Februar 2006)

tag leuts,
ich such noch nen ENO freilauf,
falls jemand einen günstig abzugeben hat, dann kann er sich ja mal melden...

Danke euch schonmal!!

MFG: Holschi...


----------



## Schevron (2. Februar 2006)

der lorenz Hoffmann hat soweit ich weiÃ noch einen(ENO Trial). DÃ¼rfe sich preislich so um die 100â¬ bewegen


----------



## esgey (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche ein Hinterrad fürs Echo Team 04 (20").

Masse: 
   Felge: 47/48mm
   Nabe: 110mm Einbaubreite (müsste stimmen?!?)
   Ritzel: 12 Zähne (oder ohne).

Angebote bitte per PM oder ICQ!

Danke im Voraus,

Heiko


----------



## Rome (6. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute ich such wieder mal nen HS 33 2004 Griff

Links Rechts, Kratzer,Bruch, Undichtigkeit is egal

Brauch ein Teil von innen drin, also grabt alles aus was ihr habt und mailt mir.

Thanx Rome


----------



## Rome (7. Februar 2006)

hi hat noch wer ne HR Felge 26 Zoll 32 Loch 42 oder breiter

thanx rome


----------



## MajorScar (8. Februar 2006)

Hola

suche eine Avid Ball Bearing 7 VR.

Angebote bitte per PN ;-)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (11. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich suche die lagerschalen von dem Try All Innenlager. Wenn jemand sie übrig hat bite melden.

Danke 

Mfg Mario


----------



## funky^jAY (12. Februar 2006)

suche nen 26" rahmen. ohne satteloption, kurze kettenstreben, wenns geht bissel höheres tretlager.
und was stabiles. also gewicht ist egal, dellen auch, nur keine riße. und mit magura befestigungsdingern...also kein vbrake

und natürlich möglichst günstig da ziemlich pleite (student halt  )

hat da jemand was anzubieten?


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Februar 2006)

bin auf der suche nach nem neuen lenker.
sollte 25,4mm Klemmung haben und über 700mm breit sein.
am besten noch in rot, schwarz würde auch gehn.

mailt mir am besten: [email protected]


----------



## funky^jAY (16. Februar 2006)

hat jemadn günstig ne 26" gabel zu verkaufen? 

schaftlänge muß mindestens 20cm sein(besser wäre noch länger), weil der ganze scheiß sonst vorne und hinten nicht paßt  

einfach mal alles anbieten bitte!


----------



## misanthropia (16. Februar 2006)

jau ne blaue Starrgabel. steht ewig lange im keller kannste für 15 haben. daten besorge ich falls du interesse haben solltest


----------



## biketrial666 (17. Februar 2006)

Hi,

hat jemand noch n ZOO Pitbull Rahmen oder Rad zu verkaufen, wenn ja, bitte PM.

Gruß Schorki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (19. Februar 2006)

Ich hab noch eins, ja.. steht hier nur rum.

SUCHE:

Ein Innenlager von Try All oder Echo für Isis. Wenns geht, nicht kaput oder ewig gefahren.


----------



## schmitti (19. Februar 2006)

servus
bin auf der suche nach 1 paar neuen außenkäfigen für die tryall pedale in schwarz.
wenn bei jemandem welche herumfahren einfach melden. 
danke!


----------



## biketrial666 (19. Februar 2006)

Hi,

hat jemand noch Magura HS 33 zu verkaufen, bitte mal melden...

Gruß Schorki


----------



## jockie (20. Februar 2006)

biketrial666 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand noch Magura HS 33 zu verkaufen, bitte mal melden...



http://www.trialmarkt.de/de/dept_28.html#item_687


----------



## Toby242 (20. Februar 2006)

Suche noch nen Schönen Mountain Cycle SanAndreas Rahmen für'n schmalen Taler


----------



## jockie (20. Februar 2006)

Toby242 schrieb:
			
		

> Suche noch nen Schönen Mountain Cycle SanAndreas Rahmen für'n schmalen Taler


 

Klick:


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (20. Februar 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Klick:



       das ist jaa mal geil!!

Jan


----------



## Jakeschimoto (23. Februar 2006)

Hi !
Ja Ja schon wieder so ein neuer, ein Stinker also. Und er will trialen! Da ich schon immer heiss auf trial war und jetzt in einer Großstadt wohne...hat jemand ein 20er Trial abzugeben ?  Schmerzgrenze 350 EUR. Hat da wer was ? Vielleicht einfach eine Mail an [email protected].

Danke erstmal im Voraus.


----------



## Benjy (25. Februar 2006)

siehe signatur!


----------



## esgey (25. Februar 2006)

Könnte Dir ne Magura GustavM-Nabe mit ner Mavic 321 anbieten!
Is schon eingespeicht (gewurzelt), muß nur noch nicht zentriert.
Bei Interesse PM!

N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v!nce (26. Februar 2006)

*Suche Komplettrad 26" mit Sattel und HS33 (a la Echo Urban o.Ä.) oder Rahmen+Gabel*


----------



## -|nS5|- (26. Februar 2006)

......


----------



## kingpin18 (26. Februar 2006)

hi,

suche einen lenker 74 lang und 25,4 klemmung

und einen Grafikdesign mit vielen ideen wer was hat PM.

mfg Mario


----------



## trialsrider (26. Februar 2006)

v!nce schrieb:
			
		

> *Suche Komplettrad 26" mit Sattel und HS33 (a la Echo Urban o.Ä.) oder Rahmen+Gabel*



Also ich hab noch nen Norco Rahmen (Ryan Leech Edition)
Mit Sattel (dem leichtesten dens gibt) und der Norco Gabel die auch sau stabil ist und so. Kannst aber auch wahlweise ne Federgabel dazu haben. Marzocchi MX Comp ETA. Also wenn Interesse besteht einfach melden Preis is VHB!

gruß martin


----------



## MC_Schreier (26. Februar 2006)

Innenlager, breiter als 121mm, Octalink
max. 30eus-40eus


----------



## EchoPure (27. Februar 2006)

Suche einen Magura Brake Boosteraber keinen standard mit 75mm abstand sondern einen der einen größeren hatt!Aber einen mit 2 punkt aufnahme!!!!!
Wenn jemand einen loswerden will einfach mal per ICQ oder so melden!
Danke

P.S. am besten einen Echo


----------



## C00L_MAN (27. Februar 2006)

Hi,
ich suche funktionsfähige HS33 für hinten, Hebel rechts
farbe ist egal
E-mail: [email protected]

Danke
Sergey


----------



## Booomer (3. März 2006)

Hi,
hat noch irgendwer nen linken Hebel für ne hs 33? Am liebsten wär mir schwarz,
es geht aber auch jede andere Farbe. Schickt mir eure Antworten per PM.
Gruß Boomer


----------



## trialbock (4. März 2006)

-Such Monty 221 Pro 2006 Rahmen ! ! !

-HS 33: Vorne + Hinten!!! ab modell 2003


Einfach PM schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (4. März 2006)

221pro 2006, ab modell 2003???

den 221pro 05 gibts jetz für 99euro bei http://www.monty-bikes.de

jetz sag nich das is dir zu teuer!


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. März 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> 221pro 2006, ab modell 2003???
> 
> den 221pro 05 gibts jetz für 99euro bei http://www.monty-bikes.de
> 
> jetz sag nich das is dir zu teuer!




2 Verbesserungen! -> 221pro 2006 (der Rahmen)
                          ->  Die HS33 ist ab modell 2003!

und ich glaub das der 221 Pro 2006 186,- Euro kostet !
und der 219 Magura 2006 für 99,- Euro !

ich hoff ich hab mich nich irgenwo geirrt?!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (4. März 2006)

> Die HS33 ist ab modell 2003!



soll heissen: erst ab modelljahr 2003 magura anschweißsockel bei monty?



> ich glaub das der 221 Pro 2006 186,- Euro kostet !



100% richtig



> und der 219 Magura 2006 für 99,- Euro !



bestell probehalber mal nen 219 rahmen, du wirst nen rahmen erhalten auf dem 221pro steht


----------



## trialbock (5. März 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> 221pro 2006, ab modell 2003???
> 
> den 221pro 05 gibts jetz für 99euro bei http://www.monty-bikes.de
> 
> jetz sag nich das is dir zu teuer!




Die HS 33 ab modell 03  

Geile sache muss gleich mal schauen wegen dem monty rahmen!


----------



## trialbock (5. März 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> soll heissen: erst ab modelljahr 2003 magura anschweißsockel bei monty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also so wie ich das auf den bildern sehe hat das 2006 221 pro ...
anschweissockel .. alles andrere ist mir egal ! 
hab momentan ein altes x lite .. da sind die anschweissockel auch dran !
ist auch besser wie diese neue aufnahme von magura mit schnellspanner!


----------



## trialbock (5. März 2006)

http://www.monty-bikes.de/images/221pro06-k.jpg
http://www.monty-bikes.de/images/00002201-k.jpg

Finde das 06 Modell besser wie das 05!!

PS: Weis jemand ob ich meine kompletten alten Komponeten
von dem x lite ( Siehe album) in das 221 pro 06 bekomm???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metal Moses (5. März 2006)

Moin!
Suche ein 20" Trialbike für n Einsteiger zum günstigen Preis. So bis 200. Kann Kratzer und die üblichen gebrauchsspuren haben. Wenn Parts fehlen ist auch nich so schlimm, sollte nur die Grundaustattung sein(Rahmen, Laufräder,  Antrieb, Gabel, Vorbau). N Komplettes wäre mir allerdings lieber. Wer noch was altes hat, bitte PM!  
MFG


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (9. März 2006)

Suche XT Scheibenbremshebel altes Model (2001) Links
für meine Louise 05


----------



## Benjy (10. März 2006)

s. signatur


----------



## Thommos (13. März 2006)

hallo,
ich suche einen Vorbau in den folgenden Maßen:
Länge ca. 130 mm
Lenkerklemmung 31.8mm
Winkel 25-30°

Ich hoffe jemand hat ein Angebot für mich.
Nachricht bitte per PM

danke schon mal
Thommos


----------



## funky^jAY (14. März 2006)

bei trialmarkt.de gibts gerade

"robuster Aluminium Vorbau mit VerstÃ¤rkung. LÃ¤nge 150mm, Winkel 20Â°, fÃ¼r 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung. Gabelklemmung 55mm hoch. Farbe schwarz eloxiert. Gewicht 275gr." fÃ¼r 19â¬ von univega

nur falls du nix findest...is ja besser als nix


----------



## Schlingsi (14. März 2006)

Benjy schrieb:
			
		

> s. signatur



ich hab noch einen try all lenker ungekürzt in carbon look.


----------



## koxxole (15. März 2006)

hi leute is eigentlich der falsche thread 
für das was ich jetzt schreibe aber ich SUCHE ja auch 
un zwar jamanden der mein koxx levelboss rahmen kauf 
is noch fast neu und für 350  könnt ihr den haben


----------



## wired.erb (16. März 2006)

hallo leute,

suche ein erschwingliches hinterrad und ein vorderad mit disc-nabe.... da habt ihr doch noch sicher was brauchbares fuer nen newbie im keller rumliegen.

gruesse

robert

ach so, vergessen: 26zoll...


----------



## esgey (16. März 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte Dir ne Magura GustavM-Nabe mit ner Mavic 321 anbieten!
> Is schon eingespeicht (gewurzelt), muß nur noch nicht zentriert.
> Bei Interesse PM!
> 
> N8



Und zentrieren kann ich es Dir auch noch. bzw. auf 3fach gekreuzt umspeichen.


----------



## *George* (20. März 2006)

Hey Leute!

Ich brauche mal wieder einen neuen Lenker und wollte fragen ob jemand von euch zufällig noch einen hat, den er mir verkaufen möchte.
Am besten wäre schwarz, aber jede andere Farbe ist mir auch recht.  

Gruß George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freehd (20. März 2006)

...


----------



## BommelMaster (21. März 2006)

suche schönen 100mm Vorbau mit ~15° steigung, bitte schwarz, egal ob matt oder glänzend, gewicht hätte ich gern was um 150g kann auch bissl mehr sein.

preis lich günstig bis mittel, kann auch gebrauhct sein


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. März 2006)

hier:


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. März 2006)

achja....schrauben würde ich dir auch noch dazulegen.


----------



## trialbock (22. März 2006)

Suche KURBELN 160-165 mm( Für freilaufmontage)
4 kant 
mit freilauf ( 18 Z )oder ohne
Schraubritzel 13 - 14 Z.

einfach mal alles günstige anbieten 

<<  PM  <<

Mercy


----------



## Metal Moses (22. März 2006)

Hi! Suche Gebrauchte HS33 für sehr wenig Geld!  
Kann auch ohne Leitung und öl sein, hauptasche Hebl und Kolben.
Bitte PM an mich.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. März 2006)

hr?? vr??


----------



## robs (23. März 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> hr?? vr??



Soll wohl heißen: Hebel rechts oder links?


----------



## sdh (24. März 2006)

suche magura hs33 04er hebel reschts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (24. März 2006)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Soll wohl heißen: Hebel rechts oder links?


soll heißen: bremse fürs vorderrad oder hinterrad...


----------



## robs (24. März 2006)

Er hat doch geschrieben dass er auch ohne Leitung nimmt, dann ist die Länge wohl egal...


----------



## sdh (24. März 2006)

spielt ja keine rolle ob hinten oder vorne. brauche ein 04er hebel rechts.


----------



## wired.erb (27. März 2006)

hallo leute

ich suche befestigungsschellen fuer die direktmontage von ner hs33 an einer vierpunktaufnaheme. vielleicht hat ja jemand noch n paar (fuer eine bremse, hinten) rumliegen

gruss

robert


----------



## kees_popinga (28. März 2006)

Suche 26" Laufradsatz oder auch HR und VR einzeln. 
Ich habe mir letztens 2 Downhill-Felgen an meinem Bike geschrottet und wollte daher zm trialen auf Trial-Felgen umsteigen

Bitte PM an mich!!

Ciao holger


----------



## packerl (28. März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich suche noch einen ganzen Haufen Teile:

26" Rahmen mit Trialgeometrie und Sattelmöglichkeit (ganz wichtig)
HR Nabe starr mit Kassettenkörper 8fach
HR Felge (mind. 40 mm)
VR Felge (mind 30 mm)
Steuersatz
Kurbel für Freilaufritzel vorne
Rockring

Wenn Ihr was für mich habt meldet Euch!
Ciao, Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booomer (29. März 2006)

Suche günstig nen nach oben gezogenen Try-All Lenker mit 74cm, Farbe egal.
Wär einen hat, PM schreiben. Danke
Gruß Booomer


----------



## Reini (31. März 2006)

Suche steife Alu Gabel mit Disc
farbe und ähnliches egal


----------



## Bassstarrd_bike (1. April 2006)

Hallo,

gebt ma bitte ne schwarze Gabel, wenn ihr habt.


----------



## trialbock (1. April 2006)

suche immer noch günstige antriebsteile 



einfach eine private nachricht schicken ! ! !


----------



## funky^jAY (1. April 2006)

Bassstarrd_bike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> gebt ma bitte ne schwarze Gabel, wenn ihr habt.




habe noch ne kona jumpfork stahlgabel hier rumliegen.

ist aber recht schwer mit 1,3 oder 1,4kg...also nix für gewichtsfetischisten


----------



## hst_trialer (5. April 2006)

ich suche für ne hs 33 paar passende anlöt-sockel, am besten  auch noch paar passenden schellen dazu. 

thx


----------



## BommelMaster (6. April 2006)

suche syntace lenkerverlängerungsteile für syntace vector.

aus kunststoff oder alu, hat da wer was übrig was er nicht mehr braucht oder kann mir sogar welche drehen?


----------



## trialsrider (8. April 2006)

Suche: Hinteren HS 33 2005er Hebel! Bei meinem ist die schraube im aRsch!
lässt sich nicht mehr drehen, dadurch kommen die Beläge immer an die Felge und schleifen kann also nicht mehr richtig fahren! und das trotz der tollen King.
 UND FERIEN!! NEEEEEIN! also helft mir schnell!


Ach ja und nen Vorbau suche ich:
100-110 lang und steigung so 10°-15°!
Und evtl. nen ZOO! lenker...farbe Gold
oder Schwarz. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Benjy (8. April 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Suche: Hinteren HS 33 2005er Hebel! Bei meinem ist die schraube im *aRsch*!
> ...
> Gruß
> Martin



tut das nicht weh?


----------



## biketrial666 (8. April 2006)

Hi,

wenn jemand noch ne 20'' Hinterradnabe 36 Loch abzugeben hat, bitte melden.

Schorki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (9. April 2006)

Benjy schrieb:
			
		

> tut das nicht weh?



Joar geht so! aber ich kann jetzt einstellen wie feste ich drücken muss...
damit..... na ja du weisst schon!


----------



## Benjy (9. April 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Joar geht so! aber ich kann jetzt einstellen wie feste ich drücken muss...
> damit..... na ja du weisst schon!


 
na dann hats ja doch sogar was positives


----------



## kingpin18 (13. April 2006)

Ich suche vollgende sachen

Lenker Try All oversize und Vorbau Try All N.U.C. oversize 130mm 20°

Wer was hat bitte PM oder Mail

mfg Mario


----------



## roborider (13. April 2006)

Verkauft jemand zufällig einen Planet X Rahmen?


----------



## BommelMaster (13. April 2006)

hätte einen planet x zebdi rahmen den ich nicht mehr brauche, ist komplett entlackt(hab ihn so bekommen), und hat einen kleinen riss auf der rechten seite unten beim tretlagergehäuse(beim übergang von sitzrohr zu tretlagergehäuse). riss wurde zugeschweißt, und diese schweißnaht hat jetz wieder einen kleinen riss bekommen, sollte eigentlich halten.

kannst auch günstig für 30 euro zzgl versand haben


----------



## biketrial666 (17. April 2006)

Hi,

bin mal wieder auf der Suche nach einer oder mehreren Magura HS 33, am besten für hinten, also langer Schlauch. 

Gruß Schorki


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. April 2006)

Ich will meine 180mm Julie auf 200mm umrüsten. Bietet mir mal ne Scheibe und nen Adapter für an.
thanx


----------



## Jakeschimoto (20. April 2006)

Hossa!

Ich suche für ein 20er einen Vorbau mit 25,4 Lenkerklemmung, ca. 35 grad und ca. 150er Länge. Marke und Farbe ist eigentlich egal, lieb wäre mir eine 4-Schraubenklemmung für den Lenker. 

Wer was hat bitte an [email protected]

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## roborider (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche einen XT V-Brake Hebel für rechts!
Und evtl. Nokon Bautenzug für hinten, Farbe egal,kann uch nur die Hülle sein, Hauptsache reicht bis hinten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (23. April 2006)

*185mm scheibe für avid juicy + passender adapter (HINTERRAD)*


----------



## der_jo (25. April 2006)

Tach,
würde ne quasi-makellose Syntace 05er Gabel für Scheibe mit ungekürztem 166mm Schaft gegen was Ähnliches mit mind. 180mm Schaft tauschen.


----------



## Holschi1 (26. April 2006)

Tag leuts...
ich suche nen Magura Bremskolben M6/M6 (mit der Entlüftungsschraube) 
von ner HS 33!
farbe ist egal...


Ich danke euch schonmal!!!

MFG: Holschi...


----------



## Schlingsi (26. April 2006)

der_jo schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> würde ne quasi-makellose Syntace 05er Gabel für Scheibe mit ungekürztem 166mm Schaft gegen was Ähnliches mit mind. 180mm Schaft tauschen.



ich würd dir für billig ne bt gabel mit scheibe und magura 4punkt verscherbeln


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. April 2006)

Suche eine kurbel für nen 20 zöller
170 mm lang, vierkant, 

bietet alles an was ihr so habt

wer was hat BITTE MELDEN es eilt 

icq nr: 312-669-965
[email protected]


----------



## kingpin18 (28. April 2006)

Abend,

ich suche immer noch einen Lenker mir 31,8 klemmung.

danke im voraus

mfg ICH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plattländer_HB (29. April 2006)

Moin, Moin.

Ich suche ein 26" Laufrad für hinten mit Nabe für 8fach Shimano Cassette und für Schnellspanner geeignet. Die Felge sollte schon ziemlich breit sein und wenn möglich sollte sie auch noch rund laufen. Ich hab da so an 42mm und größer gedacht. Wer so etwas noch rumfliegen hat und günstig (also richtig günstig) abzugeben hat, kann mir ja einfach mal mailen.

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## Metal Moses (29. April 2006)

Suche Magura Hs33 Komplett oder auch nur VR je nach dem, mir würden sie auch ohne schlauch reichen, wäre schön wenn ihr was nettes da habt.
MFG


----------



## isah (30. April 2006)

ich suche ne hs33 stahlflex brücke


----------



## Scr4t (6. Mai 2006)

suche:

Monty Vorbau
Bt Lenker (roten schmalen)


----------



## Echo 06 (6. Mai 2006)

Moin!
Suche ne echo team 20" gabel von 04 mit magura 4-punkt..bitte melden


----------



## atom-dragon (6. Mai 2006)

Suche Magura HS33 für Vorn+Hinten!
Solte günstig sein und brauch auch noch passende halteschellen!

mfg-AD


----------



## Bike-trialer (7. Mai 2006)

Hi allerseits, 
ein Kumpel von mir sucht ein günstiges trialbike zum einsteigen. Soll aber schon was anständiges sein. Macht doch mal n´paar angebote! am besten mit bild.


----------



## Bike-trialer (8. Mai 2006)

Suche kostengünestiges 20" trialbike. soll aber was anständiges sein. Macht Ma n´paar angebote, am besten mit bild und beschreibung.


----------



## trialsrider (8. Mai 2006)

Vlt wenn dus in den Suche thread schreibst du depp!  

 nich böse gemeint!


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Mai 2006)

Bräuchte  Mal Ne Hinterradnabe Mit 6-loch Disc Aufnahme Für Mein 26 Zoller: Lochzahl Ist Egal, Sollte Nur M öglichst Leicht Sein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MontyXL (8. Mai 2006)

ja genau spam ihr nicht alles zu


----------



## Bike-trialer (8. Mai 2006)

Sorry, bin neu hier. Wo soll ich des hinschreiben?


----------



## trialsrider (8. Mai 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Vlt wenn dus in den Suche Thread schreibst du depp!
> 
> nich böse gemeint!


----------



## Bike-trialer (8. Mai 2006)

ich hab des gefühl dass hier überhaupt niemand reinschaut.


----------



## misanthropia (8. Mai 2006)

@ hst_trialer: habe eine shimano xt nabe über. die wurde nicht lange gefahren, um ehrlich zu sein weiß ich nichtmal warum sie ausgetauscht wurde. mein pa hat sich nen neuen laufradsatz geholt und der Sohn hjat einfach seine Räder ausgeschlachtet. 15

@ atom dragon: ww elchehalteschellen habe mehrere paare evo adapter und eni paar echo halteschellen über. weiß nicht mehr für wieviel ich die gekauft habe. kannst du auch haben. nenne dir morgen den  preis mache jetzt den pc aus (glaube ich auf jeden fall suche ich jetzt keine preise mehr außer ich bekomme noch langeweile


----------



## roborider (10. Mai 2006)

Hat jemand V-Brake Beläge mit Alu-Schalen (!? Haltern) zu verkaufen?


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Mai 2006)

*hat jemand ne echo pure gabel mit 425mm höhe. 
kann auch von anderen herstellern sein, wichtig ist eigentlich die höhe von etwa 425mm.

GANZ WICHTIG: Disc-aufnahme muss dran sein*


----------



## Scrat (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Heckträger für Kombis passend, bei dem das Rad auf einer "Schiene" (V-Profil) stehend befestigt wird.

Im Austausch hätte ich einen Universalheckträger abzugeben, bei dem das Rad auf zwei Stäbe (z.B. durch den Rahmen) gehängt wird.

Um Fragen vorzubeugen: Nein, 20" paßt total beschissen, 26" Trial ist ähnlich blöde, und etwas "ungewöhnlichere" Rahmenkombinationen (Fullies) passen auch nur bescheiden drauf...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Hannover Urban (12. Mai 2006)

Moin,
suche linken Magura HS33 Bremshebel. Wenn möglich QuickSilver.
Gruss, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Mai 2006)

hi

suche ne hs 33 von 04 für´s hinterrad ist eigendlich egal welcher jahrgang hauptsache funktioniert^^

wäre auch dringen, am preis soll es nich liegen XD

gruß

ps: siehe signatur


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Mai 2006)

is zwar ziemlich aussichtslos aber vllt findet sich ja was!

suche ECHO 06' Hinterradnabe mit Discaufnahme!

bitte PM oder noch besser ICQ 250473344


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2006)

suche nen V-Brake hebel fÃ¼r links also bei mir fÃ¼r vorne. Dachte da so an LX oder XT oder halt avid. preis bis max. 13,50â¬. Wenn ihr was habt einfach ne PM oder halt MSN. 
MfG Nico


----------



## Lenny 007 (14. Mai 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Vlt wenn dus in den Suche thread schreibst du depp!
> 
> nich böse gemeint!



Hey trialsrider , 

Ich würde mein 20" Trial Bike verkaufen ... fals du interesse hast sag bescheid. is fast wie neu,un sogar ne limietierte auflage.

Bis dann e wann   

Lenny 007


----------



## V!RUS (14. Mai 2006)

Lenny 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey trialsrider ,
> 
> Ich würde mein 20" Trial Bike verkaufen ... fals du interesse hast sag bescheid. is fast wie neu,un sogar ne limietierte auflage.
> 
> ...



Du willst ein 20" Rad an den verkaufen? Na jetzt warte ich auf die Antwort...


----------



## trialsrider (14. Mai 2006)

Lenny 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey trialsrider ,
> 
> Ich würde mein 20" Trial Bike verkaufen ... fals du interesse hast sag bescheid. is fast wie neu,un sogar ne limietierte auflage.
> 
> ...



 ja klar nehm ich! wollt ich immerschon haben!
endlich macht mal einer ein Angebot! was soll er denn kosten?

gruß
trialsrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny 007 (15. Mai 2006)

hey meen jung,

Es ist ein Arrow Clean Zero 20" ,designed & developed by Marco HÃ¶sel (Modell 2002).*LiebhaberstÃ¼ck!*Meines Wissens nach ist es eine limitierte Auflage.Die Reifen und Bremsen sind so gut wie neu und es hat wenige Kratzer (unten/hinten)Ich habe es nur 3 Monate leicht genutzt, aber sehr gut gepflegt.Seitdem steht es nur noch in der guten Stube. Aus dem Bauch heraus wÃ¼rde ich um die 800â¬ ansagen... Bn aber fÃ¼r alles offen , sag mal hald mal Bescheid.Preis angebote bitte an meine Privaze E-Mail Adresse.

MFG Lenny 007


----------



## Fabi (15. Mai 2006)

Ich suche ein Truvativ Drive X Tool.
Der Laden, bei dem ich es bestellen wollte, kann es nicht liefern.
Wenn ihr etwas habt, dann bitte mailen.


----------



## trialsrider (15. Mai 2006)

Lenny 007 schrieb:
			
		

> hey meen jung,
> 
> Es ist ein Arrow Clean Zero 20" ,designed & developed by Marco Hösel (Modell 2002).*Liebhaberstück!*Meines Wissens nach ist es eine limitierte Auflage.Die Reifen und Bremsen sind so gut wie neu und es hat wenige Kratzer (unten/hinten)Ich habe es nur 3 Monate leicht genutzt, aber sehr gut gepflegt.Seitdem steht es nur noch in der guten Stube. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich um die 800 ansagen... Bn aber für alles offen , sag mal hald mal Bescheid.Preis angebote bitte an meine Privaze E-Mail Adresse.
> 
> MFG Lenny 007



 Kannst du vlt Fotos posten? *krampfhaft ernstbleib*


----------



## Eisbein (15. Mai 2006)

suche ne gÃ¼nstige gabel. so um die 25â¬. wenn jemand was hat einfach pn. 
@trial-kob was ist mit deiner gabel?


----------



## trail-kob (15. Mai 2006)

na is doch die pm an dich gegangen ... 25  und sie ist deine
cannondale pbone.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Mai 2006)

> na is doch die pm an dich gegangen ... 25 â¬ und sie ist deine
> cannondale pbone.



ja weis ich wollt halt nur noch wissen welche farbe und so. Wenns kein abstrakter Farbton ist dann nehm ich sie. Wollte dir ja noch ne PM schicken aber dein Posteingang ist voll-> du kannst keine mehr empfangen. LÃ¶sch vll. mal wieder nen paar nachrichten.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Mai 2006)

> na is doch die pm an dich gegangen ... 25 â¬ und sie ist deine
> cannondale pbone.



ja weis ich wollt halt nur noch wissen welche farbe und so. Wenns kein abstrakter Farbton ist dann nehm ich sie. Wollte dir ja noch ne PM schicken aber dein Posteingang ist voll-> du kannst keine mehr empfangen. LÃ¶sch vll. mal wieder nen paar nachrichten.


----------



## funky^jAY (15. Mai 2006)

pbone fÃ¼r 25â¬??? guter preis


----------



## Lenny 007 (15. Mai 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du vlt Fotos posten? *krampfhaft ernstbleib*




Geht dann gliech los,

muß erst mal kurz raus.


----------



## Lenny 007 (16. Mai 2006)

Hier mal e paar pix,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atom-dragon (16. Mai 2006)

Hi

Suche, nen Eno Trial Freilauf und 2 HS33 (Vorn+Hinten) + Klemmaterial!

mfg-AD


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Mai 2006)

*ich brauch unbedingt ne HR-Nabe mit 6-loch-disc-aufnahme.
bietet erstmal alles an!!!*


----------



## trialsrider (16. Mai 2006)

Lenny 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal e paar pix,



Ey is ja nett das du echt noch die Fotos für mich gepostet hast aber ich habe leider keinerlei Ähnlichkeit mit solch einem Herrn:




NEIN DAS KOMPLETTE GEGENTEIL IST DER FALL:







also biet das Zeug mal dem Kami an!  

Martin


----------



## koxxrider (16. Mai 2006)

Hey Leutz,
ich such ne Schutzplatte für ein ZOO! Phython !!!!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Mai 2006)

ich suche eine HS 33 für hinten, hebel rechts sollte nicht älter als ein 2004er modell sein
preis mäßig so bis maximal 45 euro

einfach mal alles anbieten^^


----------



## C00L_MAN (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche vorderes Laufrad für 26 Trialbike

MfG,
Sergey


----------



## trail-kob (18. Mai 2006)

hst_trialer schrieb:
			
		

> *ich brauch unbedingt ne HR-Nabe mit 6-loch-disc-aufnahme.
> bietet erstmal alles an!!!*




geh mal in den verkaufe threat ... da bietet lane seine hope 2 trials an ... bin aber auch interessiert...


----------



## esgey (18. Mai 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> suche nen V-Brake hebel für links also bei mir für vorne. Dachte da so an LX oder XT oder halt avid. preis bis max. 13,50. Wenn ihr was habt einfach ne PM oder halt MSN.
> MfG Nico



XT-Hebel links aus 750er Serie mit Kratzern aber Funktion OK!!!
Kannste für nen 10er haben. Kann man sich auch in Berlin treffen.

Gruß,

Heiko


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Mai 2006)

suche gebrauchtes octalink lager mit 113er achse, kann schon ziemlich gebrauhct sein, hauptsache es funktioniert und ist billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (20. Mai 2006)

Geht auch ein 118er ?


----------



## BommelMaster (20. Mai 2006)

ja, müsste aber viel günstiger sein 

such halt was wirklcih gebrauchtes, was dann auch für weniger geld weggeht


----------



## isah (21. Mai 2006)

mmhh.. also, ich suche das gewicht für nen monty vorbau.

Ausserdem such ich titan-schrauben für die bremsscheibe vorne.. wenn jemand welche hat, oder günstig an welche rankommt würde ich mich über ne pn freuen.


----------



## florianwagner (21. Mai 2006)

schau mal hier...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7242513338&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Schevron (22. Mai 2006)

was wiegen denn die schrauben in stahl? dh wie hoch is der gewichtsvorteil?

sind die dinger empfehlenswert, zwecks haltbarkeit? net das einem da die scheibe um die ohren fliegt


----------



## florianwagner (22. Mai 2006)

also die titan schrauben halten in etwa so viel aus wie die stahlschrauben und wiegen etwa die hälfte. ich habs sogar noch etwas leichter, weil ich 3 titan und 3 aluschrauben verwendet hab( auf den notwendigen drehmoment achten!)
der nachteil von titanschrauben ist eigentlich nur der hohe preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (22. Mai 2006)

ich suche try all 20" Bereifung


----------



## koxxrider (25. Mai 2006)

suche´nen koxx 20" xtp rahmen


----------



## freilauf88 (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo, Suche XT Daumenschalthebel 3+8fach .
MFG Mario


----------



## koxxrider (28. Mai 2006)

suche echo team 05 rahmen


----------



## Benjy (28. Mai 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> suche´nen koxx 20" xtp rahmen





			
				koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> suche echo team 05 rahmen



sonst noch was? 


@topic: s. signatur


----------



## koxxrider (28. Mai 2006)

man guckt halt was sich so anbietet


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (28. Mai 2006)

anstatt selber dreimal hintereinander zu posten vielleicht einfach ne pm an wodka-o schicken? denk mal drüber nach ;-)


----------



## Benjy (28. Mai 2006)

s. signatur


----------



## atom-dragon (28. Mai 2006)

Hi

Suche nen Kompletbike, 20" sollte es sein und Hinte+Vorne HS33 und Eno Trial Freilauf haben!

mfg-AD

PS:Fals einer von Trial(Sehr unwarscheinlich) zu Dirt/Street wechseln wolln, dan würde ich nen Trial bike auch gegen mein jetziges Bike tauschen!


----------



## trialsrider (28. Mai 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> anstatt selber dreimal hintereinander zu posten vielleicht einfach ne pm an wodka-o schicken? denk mal drüber nach ;-)



ne das wäre gepetzt!

suche: breiten lenker
vorbau 100mm-110mm und so 9°-15°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (31. Mai 2006)

sers leutz,

suche nen gebrauchtes 20"...am besten monty...aber an sich suche ich einfach was mit ner platte....KEIN RR!!...sollte noch gute und schuss sein und am besten keine dellen...und natürlich ohne risse...angebote bitte per pm und am besten mit bild und infos... 

Jan


----------



## AmericanChesser (31. Mai 2006)

Hi

Suche nen Eno Trial Freilauf!

ac


----------



## florianwagner (31. Mai 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> sers leutz,
> 
> suche nen gebrauchtes 20"...am besten monty...aber an sich suche ich einfach was mit ner platte....KEIN RR!!...sollte noch gute und schuss sein und am besten keine dellen...und natürlich ohne risse...angebote bitte per pm und am besten mit bild und infos...
> 
> Jan



schau mal hier...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Monty-221-Titan-...820046153QQcategoryZ22559QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

allerdings nich billig


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Mai 2006)

Trial BMX


----------



## Eisbein (31. Mai 2006)

die maguras sehen auch nicht wirklich neu aus.  oder es ist nur das licht


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Juni 2006)

suche nen vorbau der über 100mm lang ist und relativ steil, 31,8 klemmung


----------



## Heizerer2000 (1. Juni 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> suche nen vorbau der über 100mm lang ist und relativ steil, 31,8 klemmung


wie wäre es mit einem Monty Ti Vorbau,hätte einen rumliegen.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Juni 2006)

*suche nen vorbau: zwischen 100-120mm und um die 17-25° steigung*
irgendwas in der richtung wär cool


----------



## Benjy (4. Juni 2006)

s. signatur^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Juni 2006)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wäre es mit einem Monty Ti Vorbau,hätte einen rumliegen.



ist das ein mtb vorbau? wie lang und steil?


----------



## Schevron (5. Juni 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ist das ein mtb vorbau? wie lang und steil?


 
Ein Schwein ist wer böses dabei denkt  

*sry for spamming*


----------



## trail-kob (5. Juni 2006)

suche ein ECHO PURE rahmen 1065 radstand.
wer seinen loswerden mag / abzugeben hat bitte melden.


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. Juni 2006)

ich verkaufe einen Echo Pure 1065 mit Innenlager und Steuersatz fÃ¼r 150 â¬


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (6. Juni 2006)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> suche ein ECHO PURE rahmen 1065 radstand.
> wer seinen loswerden mag / abzugeben hat bitte melden.





			
				Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> ich verkaufe einen Echo Pure 1065 mit Innenlager und Steuersatz für 150 



 

Jan


----------



## roborider (6. Juni 2006)

Was für Innenlager, Steuersatz, Bremsaufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Juni 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Jan




Jeah, du bist echt aufmerksam, aber die Sache leuft gerade. Trotzdem danke


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juni 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Jeah, du bist echt aufmerksam, aber die Sache *leuft* gerade. Trotzdem danke



...


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Juni 2006)

läuft gerade. Krass, dass man jetzt auch auf die Rechtschreibung aufpassen muss.


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juni 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> läuft gerade. Krass, dass man jetzt auch auf die Rechtschreibung aufpassen muss.



Macht nicht nur hier im Forum einen guten Eindruck, wenn man die deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrscht!

(Ich will doch nur dein Bestes! lol)


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Juni 2006)

danke Mama


----------



## brocken-jan (7. Juni 2006)

sorry, falscher fred...


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juni 2006)

ich schleich mich einfach hier ein und biete mein ersten laufradsatz an.

ANZEIGE:

ich hab das vorhergeschriebene nicht lueckenlos gelesen und weiss so nichmal ob das jemand braucht...
VR: 04er XT nabe silber / DT 2.0-1.8-2.0 speichen schwarz 36 st. 3fach gekreuzt / Mavic 517er felge(2003) silber / DT prolock nippel (schwarz,messing)
HR: 02er XT nabe silber mit hohem flansch, daher auch mit unbenutzter scheibenbremsaufnahme(IS2000)/ gleiche speichen und nippel / Alex DX32 felge silber ohne ausfraesungen
(die hinterradnabe ist gerade zerlegt weil ich den freilauf tauschen wollte werde sie aber (fuer den fall das ihn jemand haben will, den lrsatz) vorm versenden wieder zusammenbauen)
iss ca. 4-5 monate genutzt worden als ich das trialen lernte von daher also nicht gross belastet gewesen und im guten zustand

brauchs net mehr sodenn...preis ..?.. sagen wir´n fuffie plus versand oder abholen

PS: sind von mir "einem qualifizierten zweiradmechankier"   eingespeicht undn achder war auch noch ne drinn

tel.: 0751/764 514 0 nach dem komischen trialer fragen


----------



## TheBASStian (8. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> ich schleich mich einfach hier ein und biete mein ersten laufradsatz an.
> 
> ANZEIGE:
> 
> ...



Und ich schleich mich einfach hier ein und biete mein ersten durchgekauten Kaugummi an.
Nein, so was braucht hier in der Tat niemand.
Kannst ja gleich Rennrad Laufräder anbieten.

Außerdem...



			
				fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> iss ca. 4-5 monate genutzt worden als ich das trialen lernte von daher also nicht gross belastet gewesen und im guten zustand



...das ist ja schon ein Widerspruch in sich...


----------



## trail-kob (8. Juni 2006)

stimmt denn man beansprucht material als schranz jüngling immer mehr als wenn man sich sicher und präzise mit seinem radel bewegt... ^^


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juni 2006)

stimmt! ich kann mich genau erinnern meine ersten versuche waren mit den aktionen von nem langjaehrigen protrialer vergleichbar nur das ich halt nicht so praezise getrialt hab... 
sorry ich hab euch nen scheiss erzaehlt, die laufraeder sind schrott und 50 daher viel zu teuer 
mir egal, manche kennen einen anscheinend schon nach der ersten mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (8. Juni 2006)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man ganz am Anfang wirklich noch net viel schrottet wenn man noch mit dem balancieren und bunnyhop kämpft ist das doch auch eine Alex DX32 Felge von der wir hier alle wissen das sie von guter Qualität ist, reicht doch einfach die aussage von "fahrbereit" das dass Laufrad noch sehr gut in Schuss ist! also bitte spart euch die Hackereien und schreibt sinnvolle sachen! So wie ich das auch immer tue!  

@fahrbereit!:sachen die man VERkauft gehören auch in den VERkaufe Thread
und nicht in den SUCHE Thread auch wenn du nen Käufer suchst!  

gruß 
martin


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juni 2006)

das is richtig
vor lauter themen fallen manche threads garnich auf


----------



## funky^jAY (8. Juni 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man ganz am Anfang wirklich noch net viel schrottet wenn man noch mit dem balancieren und bunnyhop kämpft ist das doch auch eine Alex DX32 Felge von der wir hier alle wissen das sie von guter Qualität ist, reicht doch einfach die aussage von "fahrbereit" das dass Laufrad noch sehr gut in Schuss ist! also bitte spart euch die Hackereien und schreibt sinnvolle sachen! So wie ich das auch immer tue!
> 
> @fahrbereit!:sachen die man VERkauft gehören auch in den VERkaufe Thread
> und nicht in den SUCHE Thread auch wenn du nen Käufer suchst!



warum können nich alle hier so entspannt und freundlich auf nen fehler hinweisen und dann ist gut, anstatt wieder rumzuzicken??


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Juni 2006)

Suche Monty 221TI 06Rahmen!
PM oder ICQ 250473344


----------



## koxxrider (13. Juni 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:
			
		

> Suche Monty 221TI 06Rahmen!
> PM oder ICQ 250473344



ist doch einer im verkaufe Thread


----------



## Schevron (13. Juni 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:
			
		

> Suche Monty 221TI 06Rahmen!
> PM oder ICQ 250473344


 

schau doch mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2755171&postcount=1779


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Juni 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> schau doch mal hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2755171&postcount=1779



der is leider leider schon weg! (


----------



## koxxrider (13. Juni 2006)

suche czar Rahmen


----------



## BastiTrial (15. Juni 2006)

Hi,
suche neue TSG Shinguard's BMX-Ankle (Größe S/M)
PM bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche Singlespeed Ritzel für MTB-Kassettennabe (unbedingt 16 Zähne und ca. 2 - 3 mm dick - 1/8 oder 3/32 Kette)

MfG,
Sergey


----------



## wired.erb (21. Juni 2006)

kostet beim trialmarkt n fuenfer.


----------



## C00L_MAN (21. Juni 2006)

ja! Danke!
ich weis, aber schimano will ich nicht )))


----------



## ringo667 (22. Juni 2006)

Das sollte doch auch gehen....

http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/d_12516_Singlespeed_Steckritzel_fur_Kassettennaben___1_8___mittel_916.htm


----------



## panzerfahrer (22. Juni 2006)

oder ein chris king ritzel.ich habe meins schon seit über zwei jahre und fahre mit der 3.kette

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=13101


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juni 2006)

die Aluversion... na viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (23. Juni 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:
			
		

> der is leider leider schon weg! (



Willst du vom Python auf Monty umsteigen? Das ist aber ein krasser Unterschied von der Geo.


----------



## andi87 (23. Juni 2006)

suche 05/06er hs 33 hebel für rechts, würde auch gegen 04er tauschen. Aber auch gegen bares...


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Juni 2006)

Ich hätt da n Hebel --> http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=16905&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (23. Juni 2006)

Suche ein 20" Trialrahmen.Sollte Koxx,Echo oder Zoo! sein.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (24. Juni 2006)

suche anständiges trial HR.singlespeed oder höchstens ein paar gänge,falls mit gängen bitte auch das passende schaltwerk,ich habe meins mit einer tischtennis platte geschrottet   würde gegen einen( könnt ihr als trialer vllt nich viel mit anfangen aber vllt sucht die einer eurer freunde ) neuen 24" bmx cruiser laufradstz tauschen,48 loch + schwarz.   pm wär nett


----------



## trialbock (26. Juni 2006)

Ich Suche für mein 221 PRO 2006 ein 

Hinteres LAUFRAD

Komplett mit bereifung oder ohne .. ist egal 

Einfach eine *p*rivate *n*achricht schreiben 

oder hier ins forum ...


----------



## Trialar (26. Juni 2006)

Suche nen Händler der "the Answer IBS 26"-Rahmen verkauft.
Gibts den beim Hoffmann? Wie heißt die Seite von denen?

Danke


----------



## isah (26. Juni 2006)

http://hoffmannbikes.de/


----------



## Fars (26. Juni 2006)

Ich suche eine Magura Hinterbremse, am besten 2005/06, aber 2004 würde auch gehen. Komplett befüllt und entlüftet und mit adaptern für 4-punktaufnahme, möglichst mit nem guten brake-booster(echo oder so) und mit guten klötzen(heatsink,koolstop,try all, plazmatic usw). Bitte PM oder sich in ICQ melden 323-608-222


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (27. Juni 2006)

Ich suchenen ZOO! Lenker 2006 und nen passenden Vorbau mit 90/100 mm.
Jemand hatte doch einen schwarzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fars (27. Juni 2006)

Ich such ne alugabel für nen koxx levelboss 20' mit v-brake-aufnahme


----------



## kingspohla (27. Juni 2006)

tagchen!

suche nen innlager isis 68mm/ ab 127mm länge....


----------



## tinitram (27. Juni 2006)

die werbung da oben treibt mir tränen in die augen... 

Wie man gestern aus dem brechendenpartsthread entnehmen konnte hat meine Kurbel das zeitliche gesegnet. Um meinen Rockring weiter benutzen zukönnen bräuchte ich:

eine rechte 4Kant Kurbel mit 175mm länge und 5 armigen aufbau,

oder aber ein anderes 4Kant-Kurbel-Set mit Rockring

Also wer noch irgendwas rumzuliegen hat schickt mir einfach ne mail oder eine pm.


----------



## isah (30. Juni 2006)

hat jemand noch nen monty ti vorbau und/oder lenker?

Irgendjemand hat doch nen neuen verkauft, finde das angebot bloß nciht mehr..

bye, martin


----------



## Heizerer2000 (30. Juni 2006)

ich hätte noch einen Vorbau


----------



## roborider (30. Juni 2006)

Den Lenker hamse doch bei monty-bikes.de auf 30 gesenkt!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (1. Juli 2006)

brauche dringend billig ne starrgabel für 26" MIT discaufnahme! vllt in nähe köln?fürn nen 10 er oder gegen ....ja öhhmmmm ich hät nur sachen mit denen ihr als trialer nichts anfangen könnt also für en 10 er,mehr kann ichnicht bieten,tut mir leid bin in geldnot.


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Juli 2006)

Hy Leute, ich brauche das Video von TRA auf dem 1060 Pure. Kann das mal bitte einer bei Tv-Isg oder so uppen? Ich wäre euch echt dankbar. Das Video heißt Echo Video 15

Bis dann, Clemens


----------



## roborider (1. Juli 2006)

Hat jemand noch nen sehr billigen 20" Rhamen abzugeben? So 1030 Radstnad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (1. Juli 2006)

Hat mir jemand vllt einen schwarzen HS33 Hebel für rechts?


----------



## isah (2. Juli 2006)

er meint den 2005/2006 Bremsgriff ohne Bremshebel.


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Juli 2006)

Mador schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mir jemand vllt einen schwarzen HS33 Hebel für rechts?



Ich hätt nen silbernen zu verkaufen. Kannst ja schwarz anmalen


----------



## triptonight (2. Juli 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Leute, ich brauche das Video von TRA auf dem 1060 Pure. Kann das mal bitte einer bei Tv-Isg oder so uppen? Ich wäre euch echt dankbar. Das Video heißt Echo Video 15
> 
> Bis dann, Clemens




klar, kein problem http://tv.isg.si/site/ftpaccess/triptonight/ECHO-VIDEO-15.wmv
falls es über den link nicht direkt gehen sollte, den link in deine adressleiste kopieren


----------



## Mador (2. Juli 2006)

Nen silbernen hab ich auch


----------



## koxxrider (2. Juli 2006)

suche 20" try all laufrad hinten 32 loch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (2. Juli 2006)

du meinst 19" 
*klugscheißmodein*Wenns für hinten ist, dann ist es immer 19"*klugscheißmodaus*


----------



## jockie (3. Juli 2006)

Haben will: Monty Ti-Vorbau inkl. schräger Ahead-Kappe und am besten auch Schraube. Das Alu selbst bitte absolut unverkratzt, oberflächliche Lackkratzer wären schnuppe.


----------



## isah (3. Juli 2006)

Schick doch mal ne pn an Heizerer, der hat mir einen angeboten, der ist mir aber doch zu flach.


----------



## florianwagner (3. Juli 2006)

BastiTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> suche neue TSG Shinguard's BMX-Ankle (Größe S/M)
> PM bitte!



hast du schon welche gefunden?

wenn nicht, dann schau mal hier-> http://cgi.ebay.de/TSG-Shinguards-B...2QQihZ001QQcategoryZ85045QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## AmericanChesser (4. Juli 2006)

Suche nen Eno Trial oder nen Norm. Eno Freilaufritzel!


----------



## BastiTrial (4. Juli 2006)

@florian wagner

jo danke, hab aber schon welche, sind am Samstag gekommen 
(Mit Knöchelschutz)


----------



## isah (5. Juli 2006)

Suche: eine information.. ist schonmal jemand der aktuelle TryAll lenker gebrochen? (25,4 mm klemmung)


----------



## koxxrider (5. Juli 2006)

suche stahlflex leitung für maguras


----------



## Schevron (6. Juli 2006)

ich hätte noch ne stahlflex für ne disc/vorne
mit 90° anschluß

meld dich falls du interesse hast


----------



## tinitram (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

An meinem normalen Fahrrad hat sich grad auf dem Weg zur Arbeit die 7Gang-Nabe gänzlich verabschiedet (erst sprangen die Gänge raus, jetzt hat sie sich komplett fest gezogen - beide Richtungen starr...).
 

Hat jemand von euch eine alte Hinterradnabe mit Rücktritt irgendwo rumzuliegen ? Ne Getriebenabe wär natürlich noch besser... 

Bewerbungen an mich oder als pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (6. Juli 2006)

hi,

ich suche nen händler, der acs freilaufritzel mit 20 zähnen vertreibt! hat jemand da zufällig ne idee?!

thx im vorraus!


----------



## roborider (6. Juli 2006)

www.bike-components.de

da gibts zwar nur von 14-18, aber vielleicht bringt es dich weiter


----------



## AxLpAc (6. Juli 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> www.bike-components.de
> 
> da gibts zwar nur von 14-18, aber vielleicht bringt es dich weiter



...


----------



## AmericanChesser (6. Juli 2006)

Suche ne Eno Trial oder einfach nur nen Eno Freilaufritzel!


----------



## AmericanChesser (6. Juli 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> ich suche nen händler, der acs freilaufritzel mit 20 zähnen vertreibt! hat jemand da zufällig ne idee?!
> 
> thx im vorraus!



Gibts den den überhaupt mit 20 zähnen noch nicht mal bei BMO gibts den mit 20!
Und wen man bei google sucht findet man den auch nur mit höchstens 18 zähnen!
Frag doch mal beim Jan nach ob er dir den in mit 20 zähnen besorgen kann!


----------



## AxLpAc (6. Juli 2006)

AmericanChesser schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts den den überhaupt mit 20 zähnen noch nicht mal bei BMO gibts den mit 20!
> Und wen man bei google sucht findet man den auch nur mit höchstens 18 zähnen!
> Frag doch mal beim Jan nach ob er dir den in mit 20 zähnen besorgen kann!




jo, gibt es mit 20 zähnen in nem shop in ami-land! den jan hab ich heute schon angerufen, er kann keinen mit 20 zähnen besorgen! naja, hab mich langsam damit abgefunden, dass ich mir wohl ne neue kurbel kaufen muss...


----------



## AmericanChesser (7. Juli 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> jo, gibt es mit 20 zähnen in nem shop in ami-land! den jan hab ich heute schon angerufen, er kann keinen mit 20 zähnen besorgen! naja, hab mich langsam damit abgefunden, dass ich mir wohl ne neue kurbel kaufen muss...



Hol dir doch das norm. Eno Freilaufritzel ( http://www.biketrial.ch/shop/index.php?darstellen=1&Kategorie_ID=30&Ziel_ID= )
Gibts in 20 Zähnen und kost in der Schwiz 70+bestimmt höchstens 10 Versand!
Dan sparste 15 im gegensatz zum Jan und es ist bestimmt Billiger und besser als ne neue Kurbel!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (8. Juli 2006)

Suche dringend ne MTB Gabel am besten Forxx 180/190...denn hab meine Syntase heute zerlegt...
BITTE MELDET EUCH.

MFG Robi


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (8. Juli 2006)

omfg ne gebrochene syntace gabel. *rotimkalenderanstreich*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo

ich bin auf der suche nach einem HS 33 Bremshebel komplett ( rechter Seite )
Baujahr 2004. 

Wer noch einen hat, soll sich bitte schnellstens mit mir in Verbindung setzen, weil ich brauche den spätestens am Freitag!

MFG


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Juli 2006)

Wenns auch neue sein dürfen --> www.Tartybikes.co.uk oder www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## FFmMM (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der suche nach jemanden der sein Bike gegen meines Tauscht.

Ich Biete ein Haro-540 Air - also ein BMX.

Ich habe mich in jungen Jahren für das falsche Kleinrad entschieden. Bin im laufe der Jahre immer wieder zu dem entschluss zu kommen auf ein Trial zu wechseln, da ein Freund von mir eins hat und ich mich mit dem leichter tu irgendwas zu machen, was sonst keiner kann  oder nicht so schnell halt.

Ich Suche TrialBike

MfG


----------



## FFmMM (11. Juli 2006)

ich bin auch bereit etwas drauf zu legen, aber des kann ma si jo dann eh ausmachen ...


----------



## mädlog (11. Juli 2006)

@ Kermit .. musses unbedingt ein magura hs 33 bremshebel sein??


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (11. Juli 2006)

hi leute

suche nen high end 20" bike gebraucht könnte zoo, monty,echo,koxx oder onza bla bla bla... sein und es sollte gute parts haben !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!aL! (11. Juli 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Leute, ich brauche das Video von TRA auf dem 1060 Pure. Kann das mal bitte einer bei Tv-Isg oder so uppen? Ich wäre euch echt dankbar. Das Video heißt Echo Video 15
> 
> Bis dann, Clemens



hi also ich weiss nit genau ob es das echo 15 vid is aber vielleicht gefällts dir http://ECHO-VIDEO-15


----------



## Trialar (11. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,

suche ne CAD-Zeichnung von dem Schaltauge für Echo ES-3, Echo Hifi, Echo Control, ZOO! Pitbull, Koxx XTP2, Czar, GU, Adamant und weitere...
(alles das gleiche  )

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Hab leider keinen Plan, wie man die selbst erstellt. Hätt ich eine würde ich evtl. über einen unbegrenzten Vorrat an Schaltaugen verfügen(Sidehop ich komme)

Danke


----------



## Schevron (12. Juli 2006)

[email protected]!aL! schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute
> 
> suche nen high end 20" bike gebraucht könnte zoo, monty,echo,koxx oder onza bla bla bla... sein und es sollte gute parts haben !!!


 
wie wärs mit dem?
mußt dich aber schnell entscheiden
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&item=260004172376&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. Juli 2006)

geiles bike! kann man nur empfehlen für den preis...


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (12. Juli 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit dem?
> mußt dich aber schnell entscheiden
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&item=260004172376&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1



is echt geil das bike bin auch schon am überlegen nur könnte mir die delle im rahmen nicht irgendwie probleme beschaffen?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. Juli 2006)

hab die delle selber gesehen bei der letzten session... ist halb so wild und dürfte keine probleme machen.


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (12. Juli 2006)

na dann is ja alles cool dann hoffe ich mal das ich das bike kriege ^^

dank an alle!!!


----------



## Levelboss (15. Juli 2006)

Hat jemand ein paar Magura Halteschellen übrig? 4 Stück, also für eine Bremse.


----------



## Jakeschimoto (18. Juli 2006)

Hi!

hat jemand noch ein konplettes HR mit Discnabe zu verkaufen? Falls kein ganzes HR, kann auch ne einzelne HR-Felge sein. Marke egal, hauptsache stabil und wiegt keine Tonne.

Danke schonmal 

Jan


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (18. Juli 2006)

Hätte noch ne kaum gefahrene Rote Try All Felge übrig....47mm 36Loch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (18. Juli 2006)

Suche ne hinterrad felge!

Am besten ne ALEX DX 32 mit 32 loch...
oder ne Try All in schwarz oder gold.


----------



## assbad (19. Juli 2006)

suche 20" trialbike ab august für max.750  am liebsten zoo pyhton aber einfach alles anbieten


----------



## trialsrider (19. Juli 2006)

guck mal bei ebay da is doch das hoffman vom sebo super geil das teil!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (20. Juli 2006)

soso,
da ist also einem die goldene felge kaputt gegangen? das war doch ne echo oder? woran lags?
mfg flo
liebe grüße von der anderen rheinseite... lust auf bonn morgen?


----------



## V!RUS (20. Juli 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> guck mal bei ebay da is doch das hoffman vom sebo super geil das teil!




Wooooow, du nennst ein kleines Fahrrad "super geil".  

Btw.: Ja, einfach mal bei eBay gucken, da ist auch noch ein rotes Monty.


----------



## kingspohla (21. Juli 2006)

suche ne gabel........mit canti-sockel....26"


----------



## trialsrider (22. Juli 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Wooooow, du nennst ein kleines Fahrrad "super geil".
> 
> Btw.: Ja, einfach mal bei eBay gucken, da ist auch noch ein rotes Monty.



Ja aber nur weil ich den Sebo mag!  (und er mich dazu gezwungen hat!)

@dr.Hasi: Jop sie is nun endlich hinüber! ECHO ist echt schrott! 
Brauch jetzt erstmal ein neues Hinterrad aber dann können wir gerne mal wieder
zusammen fahren! Lust hab ich immer! Wollten vlt heute (Samstag) oder morgen nach Köln BMX WM gucken und danach was trialen! also die beiden felixe ich und  ein paar andere trialer! mal schaun ob das was wird! wenn werd ich hier nochmal bescheid sagen für alle! 

gruß martin


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2006)

Kauf mir meine tryall Felge ab, die is gut!


----------



## voytec (22. Juli 2006)

ich suche -----> Vorbau Try All N.U.C. oversize 150mm 30°  <-----hat jemand sowas ?
gruss voytec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (22. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf mir meine tryall Felge ab, die is gut!



gut aber silber!  

Hab jetzt schon ne Alex geliehen bekommen bin mal gespannt
ob die hält was die Felixen versprechen!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (22. Juli 2006)

also mr trialsrider:
des is net mein rad 
war nie meins 
un gezwungen hab ich dich auch noch zu nichts
also fast 
 ;-)


----------



## -|nS5|- (24. Juli 2006)

HELP  ! Ich such grüne felgenbänder  ... und günstig sollten sie sein anonsten meldet euch wenn ihr welche über habt   




MFG nS5


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Juli 2006)

Breites klebeband aus dem baumarkt?? Billisch und is auch noch leichter


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juli 2006)

Danke für den Tip Cryo! Hab auch die ganze Zeit rumüberlegt, wo ich son Band herbekomm...  auf Baumarkt wär ich nie gekommen!   

MFG Chris


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Juli 2006)

hä ist das jetzt ein ironische antwort von dir oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juli 2006)

Jo, aber ich wollt auch den Smily Style vom -|nS5|- nachmachen


----------



## biker ben (25. Juli 2006)

Suche ne Hs33 für hinten und rechts.


----------



## AxLpAc (25. Juli 2006)

hat jemand von euch zufällig n bild vom zoo! logo aufm rechner?! wenn ja, bitte posten - hab mich dumm und dämlich gegoogled!


----------



## jockie (25. Juli 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand von euch zufällig n bild vom zoo! logo aufm rechner?! wenn ja, bitte posten - hab mich dumm und dämlich gegoogled!


Basis zum Nachbauen?


----------



## AxLpAc (25. Juli 2006)

naja, hätt es schon gern größer gehabt und genau von vorn! ich will die in schwarz weiß machen lassen - zwecks farbdesign vom radl....

aber trotzdem erstmal thx!


----------



## V!RUS (25. Juli 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand von euch zufällig n bild vom zoo! logo aufm rechner?! wenn ja, bitte posten - hab mich dumm und dämlich gegoogled!



Welches denn genau? Auf craigleescott.co.uk ist ja auch noch das vom Phython.


----------



## AxLpAc (25. Juli 2006)

ich hab zwar n pibull, will aber nur den "ZOO!" schriftzug - ich kann ihn aber beim besten willen nich finden!


----------



## Schevron (25. Juli 2006)

guggst du trialmarkt.de
der jan hat halt net nur teile sondern auch bilder =)
ps.: hab ich aber auch gegoogelt. nur net unter bilder sondern normal unter zoo + bike

viel spaß, falls es das richtige is


----------



## koxxrider (31. Juli 2006)

*suche* *dringend* einen *vorbau* für ein 20" bike


----------



## Hiro (31. Juli 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> *suche* *dringend* einen *vorbau* für ein 20" bike



Was für Lenkerklemmung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoo!king (2. August 2006)

ich hätte einen lenker von echo im angebot, der hat ne 31.8 klemmung und wurd nur eine woche gefahren, meld dich wenne den haben willst!


----------



## zoo!king (2. August 2006)

assbad schrieb:
			
		

> suche 20" trialbike ab august für max.750  am liebsten zoo pyhton aber einfach alles anbieten



ich verkaufe mein monty 220 hydra disc, zustand sehr gut, halbes jahr gefahren, keine risse oder dellen! meld dich wenn du nähere infos willst, will 350 bis 400 dafür haben...


----------



## Stiffler2409 (2. August 2006)

Suche noch einen Nobby Nic oder Racing Ralph Reifen(min.2,1 max.2,25) für einen annehmbaren Preis!Angebote bitte schnellst möglich per PM an mich...
Danke


----------



## kingpin18 (5. August 2006)

Es wird eine Gabel gesucht mit Cantilever aufnahme und der schaft muss so ab 190 mm sein.

Wer was hat PM oder mail


----------



## Hiro (6. August 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird eine Gabel gesucht mit Cantilever aufnahme und der schaft muss so ab 190 mm sein.
> 
> Wer was hat PM oder mail



20" oder 26"???


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. August 2006)

26"


----------



## konrad (6. August 2006)

suche rear-disctauglichen rahmen allá KOT MS2 o.ä. 
weiß jemand,ob man sowas auch über nen deutschen händler beziehen kann-über tartybikes.co.uk wäre es eher die letzte alternative.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. August 2006)

Suche Rechten HS33 04 Bremsgriff, am besten in silber  
mit pm melden oder icq: 158600442

mfg. Fabian


----------



## fruxs (7. August 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Breites klebeband aus dem baumarkt?? Billisch und is auch noch leichter




Und das soll funktionieren ??? Ich mein wenn ja, okay warum nicht. Meinst Du das Gummiklebeband ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwarzA PetA (7. August 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> suche rear-disctauglichen rahmen allá KOT MS2 o.ä.
> weiß jemand,ob man sowas auch über nen deutschen händler beziehen kann-über tartybikes.co.uk wäre es eher die letzte alternative.



was ist mit dem yaabaa bow vom trialmarkt?


----------



## V!RUS (7. August 2006)

SchwarzA PetA schrieb:
			
		

> yaabaa bow



->
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hat nur HS33 oder wie seh ich das? 

Die einzigen Rahmen mit Disc-Aufnahme sonst sind mehr so Streetrahmen glaube ich. Zum Beispiel Koxx S6XX:


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (7. August 2006)

ups...auf dem kleinen bild vom trialmarkt sieht die aufnahme vom bowdenzug fürs  schaltwerk so aus, als wäre sie auf der anderen seite eine scheibenbremsaufnahme....sorry


----------



## konrad (8. August 2006)

watt soll ich denn mit diesem koxx-klumpen....nene,sollte schon nen langer,schlanker rahmen mit hohem tretlager sein-genial wäre es,wenns den czar mit disc geben würde...


----------



## V!RUS (8. August 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> watt soll ich denn mit diesem koxx-klumpen....



Jaja, ich sag ja nur. 

Sonst vielleicht noch das Monty. (Hier)

Sonst fällt mir spontan nichts ein.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. August 2006)

nee was dfe konrad meint is sowat wie des kot, oder des MB oder wie des heißt......gibts nur bei tarty soweit ich weiß......finds auch schade das es noch so wenig mit disc gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (8. August 2006)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> finds auch schade das es noch so wenig mit disc gibt



Jep, könnte auch ruhig mehr 20"-Rahmen mit Disc-Aufnahme geben.


----------



## ecols (8. August 2006)

ich hoffe du meinst mit 20 26..


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (8. August 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> watt soll ich denn mit diesem koxx-klumpen....nene,sollte schon nen langer,schlanker rahmen mit hohem tretlager sein-genial wäre es,wenns den czar mit disc geben würde...



n aluschweißer wäre da noch ne möglichkeit....


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. August 2006)

hej,
suche cannondale fatty gabel (also keine federgabel, sondern die starre) am besten nur mit scheibenbremsaufnahme. farbe egal!
wer noch tips hat, wo man sowas herbekommt, melden!
danke flo


----------



## camillo (10. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten oder gut erhaltenen Trail-Bike von Monty. Ich wohne in Leipzig. Würde bis 300 Euro ausgeben.

Gibt es Angebote?!

Viele Grüße. Camillo.

[email protected]


----------



## zoowaerter (10. August 2006)

wie waer es denn mit einem TRIAL-rad?


----------



## camillo (10. August 2006)

wo ist der unterschied? Hast DU denn eins?!


----------



## TheBASStian (10. August 2006)

camillo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten oder gut erhaltenen Tr*ai*l-Bike von Monty. Ich wohne in Leipzig. Würde bis 300 Euro ausgeben.
> 
> ...


----------



## florianwagner (10. August 2006)

camillo schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist der unterschied? Hast DU denn eins?!




naja wir fahren alle trIAl bikes und hüpfen damit so komisch rum, also wenn du das auch machen willst musst du dir n trial bike kaufen und keins mit trail im namen.


----------



## zoowaerter (10. August 2006)

bitte schliesst den thread. man befindet sich im falschen forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (10. August 2006)

deshalb sucht er also ein monty rad...verstehe..


@Camillo: schau in den Verkaufe-Thread, oder poste was im Suche-Thread


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. August 2006)

und wenn du eins hast kannste ja mal bescheid sagen. vielleicht können wir ja mal ne runde drehen...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. August 2006)

Hi,
suche ein Trial Bike und würe gerne gegen mein 24" Street Bike tauschen
Suche ein 20".Wer interesse hätte eine PM an mich und ich schicke die Teileliste und Bilder.
Bevorzugt wäre ein Zoo Phyton, aber einfach mal anbieten 

Rechnungen sind zum Großteil vorhanden

icq. 334-033-800
email: [email protected]
PM

LG
Domme


----------



## soma (11. August 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> suche rear-disctauglichen rahmen allá KOT MS2 o.ä.
> weiß jemand,ob man sowas auch über nen deutschen händler beziehen kann-über tartybikes.co.uk wäre es eher die letzte alternative.





























Das sind jetzt nur die, die ich bei Tartybikes gefunden habe. Gibt bestimmt noch mehr.

http://www.bike-mielec.ru/engl/index.html kannst du alle Rahmen mit Discaufnahme bestellen...


----------



## V!RUS (11. August 2006)

Man suchte aber nach deutschen Bestellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## TheBASStian (11. August 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> suche rear-disctauglichen rahmen allá KOT MS2 o.ä.
> weiß jemand,ob man sowas auch über nen deutschen händler beziehen kann-über tartybikes.co.uk wäre es eher die letzte alternative.



Wieso Händler in D?
Ich hab meinen MS2 auch direkt beim Kotovs in Lettland bestellt. EU --> kein Zoll. Versand nicht teuer. Alles easy.



			
				SchwarzA PetA schrieb:
			
		

> n aluschweißer wäre da noch ne möglichkeit....



Das ist definitiv KEINE Möglichkeit, nur ein dafür konzipierter Rahmen hält die Belastungen, die aus dem Betrieb einer dics resultieren, auf Dauer aus.
Da könntest du gleich ein Monatsabo bei deinem Schweißer in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## V!RUS (11. August 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Da könntest du gleich ein Monatsabo bei deinem Schweißer in Anspruch nehmen.



Monatsabo? Die Geschäftsidee des Jahres!!


----------



## soma (11. August 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Man suchte aber nach deutschen Bestellmöglichkeiten.



Oh  Ich habe das wirklich komplett überlesen.
Sorry an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Sevoratha (14. August 2006)

Hi, 
ich suche nen trialbike  hm, ob nun 26", oder 20" weiß ich noch nicht! Muss zugeben das ich nen newbie bin!
Wegen des radstandes, sollte er wohl kürzer sein, da ich mit 1,63m nicht sehr groß bin  
Ich hab beim verkaufe thread gesehn, das einige ihr 20" bike loswerden wollen, jedoch weiß ich nicht welche nicht schon verkauft sind... also angebote nehm ich gerne an 

Grüße
Sevo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soma (15. August 2006)

Hi,

schreib die Leute einfach an. Meistens werden sie schreiben, dass die Bikes verkauft sind. Fragen kostet nichts!
Und nicht böse sein, doch ich denke mal, dass ein 20" Bike für dich das Richtige ist.

Gruß
Ulf


----------



## Sevoratha (15. August 2006)

hm, wahrscheinlich haste recht, dass ich mit nem 20" anfangen sollte!  Also warum sollt ich dir böse sein?


----------



## soma (15. August 2006)

Naja, manche würden sich vllt. auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wenn man ihn eines vorschlägt. Es gibt doch diese rivalisierenden Kämpfe zwischen 20" und 26". Find das selbst ein bisschen albern, aber was soll es.

Hier noch mal ein Link zu evtl. Fragen deinerseits > > LINK < <


----------



## kingpin18 (15. August 2006)

Ich suche eine Starre HR Nabe für 26" es geht auch ein komplettes laufrad. Wer was hat schreibe mir bitte.


----------



## bertieeee (15. August 2006)

wenn dir die farbe egal ist dann habe ich was für dich?


----------



## koxxrider (15. August 2006)

siehe signatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roborider (15. August 2006)

Hat zufällig jemand nen Monty Urban *Rahmen* zu verkaufen ?


----------



## AcaPulco (15. August 2006)

Kauf dir doch was gescheites?! Sry an alle die Monty Urban fahren, aber is meine Meinung.


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2006)

jop monty urban ist häslich. außerdem 25" hr


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. August 2006)

das mit dem 25" hr ist zwar nicht ideal, aber es gibt dafür adapter, um die Bremsaufnahme weiter höher zu bauen. Die Dinger brechen zwar wie nix, aber man kann die sich auch selber bauen.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (15. August 2006)

wenn man den 05er fährt kann man 24" oder 26" fahren (mit veebrakes)...
mir ist egal was ihr alle dazu sagt, bin sehr zufrieden, zeigt mir mal für den preis was besseres für neu... bin halt kein voll profi und für meine zwecke reicht der, außerdem hab ich gehört, dass der bruder eines freundes ne schwester hat deren freund mal gehört hat, dass der rahmen xy ja eh immer bricht... 
n8 an alle


----------



## trialsrider (16. August 2006)

soma schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, manche würden sich vllt. auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wenn man ihn eines vorschlägt. Es gibt doch diese rivalisierenden KÄMPFE zwischen 20" und 26". Find das selbst ein bisschen albern, aber was soll es.
> 
> > > LINK < <




 ganz meine Meinung total nervend sowas! 

:O Kämpfe??? krass ich stell mir da gerade so einen richtigen Krieg vor mit barrikaden 
und Maschienengewehren,.....und kleinen blauen leichen und so....vlt könnte man so
endlich auf die Frage was besser ist eine Antwort finden!


----------



## soma (16. August 2006)

Yeaaah geil, jetzt schaltet sich gerade mein Kopfkino ein^^

Geschossen wird aber nicht mit normalen Projektilen, sondern mit 20" und 26" Trialbikes. Erst sind sie klein und kurz vorm Einschlagen sind sie schwups groß.  

Sieht dann so ähnlich aus wie diese Netze, die geschossen werden.

Nur muss es ziemlich grob aussehen, wenn ein Querschläger eintrifft.


----------



## biker ben (16. August 2006)

soma schrieb:
			
		

> Geschossen wird aber nicht mit normalen Projektilen, sondern mit 20" und 26" Trialbikes. Erst sind sie klein und kurz vorm Einschlagen sind sie schwups groß.



wie soll ein 20" bike gross werden?


----------



## Jakeschimoto (16. August 2006)

Tach auch!

ich suche für 20 Zoll Gabel mit Cantilever oder Magura Aufnahme. Sollte aus Alu sein, Farbe ist egal. Ne Monty 221 pro wäre perfekt, da muss ich den Schaft nicht so blöd schief absägen. 
Aber egal, einfach anbieten wer was hat. 

Danke erstmal!


----------



## trialsrider (18. August 2006)

Hey such nen Rahmen für nen Kumpel aus Moskau....
der ist für paar tage hier im Raum Bonn Köln....
hatt vlt jemand nen Rahmen anzubieten?
wäre echt dringend!!!!!! 

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (18. August 2006)

hätte da noch einen, nen TFX trAIL Ltd. kettenstreben 400mm tretlager -40 
hat paar kratzer und wiegt 2,5kg.   











war jetzt nur ein scherz


----------



## panzerfahrer (18. August 2006)

habe noch mein xtp long 26zoll


----------



## wired.erb (18. August 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hey such nen Rahmen für nen Kumpel aus Moskau....
> der ist für paar tage hier im Raum Bonn Köln....
> hatt vlt jemand nen Rahmen anzubieten?
> wäre echt dringend!!!!!!
> ...




megamo, radstand 1050mm, kettenstrebe 395mm, vierkant-innenlager, ritchey steuersatz: 90,-

wenn de mir versprichst die kohle zu ueberweisen, kann ich n morgen gleich losschicken.

gruss

robert


----------



## konrad (18. August 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hey such nen Rahmen für nen Kumpel aus Moskau....
> der ist für paar tage hier im Raum Bonn Köln....
> hatt vlt jemand nen Rahmen anzubieten?
> wäre echt dringend!!!!!!
> ...



ich glaub der her ist bedient!


----------



## trialsrider (19. August 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub der her ist bedient!



ja ich war extra so nett und hab ihn an dich weiter geleitet!
Aber er meinte zu mir das du ja so weit wegwohnst und er dann
den Rahmen nicht früh genug hat! oder wie oder was??


----------



## konrad (19. August 2006)

hab mich gleich an die stribbe gehängt und mir nen versand-express-service in der nähe gesucht und schwubs....20min später war das ding im karton und unterwegs richtung bonn-das ist service!


----------



## trialsrider (19. August 2006)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich gleich an die stribbe gehängt und mir nen versand-express-service in der nähe gesucht und schwubs....20min später war das ding im karton und unterwegs richtung bonn-das ist service!



Gut ich krieg aber doch nen anteil für die schnelle Käufer vermittlung oder?


----------



## Eisbein (20. August 2006)

hallÃ¶chen, ich suche nen preiswerten mantel, gebraucht, kann auch nur noch 50% profil haben. ich wollten nicht mehr als 10â¬ ausgeben und es sollte nen maxxis highroller DH und minion DH R sein mischung: bevorzuge 60a, aber wenn was anderes kommt, okay.

Eisbein


----------



## tinitram (21. August 2006)

meiner gabel gehts nicht mehr so gut:

symptom: ungutes gefühl beim bremsen vorn
ursache: sprödes, altes material zudem noch chromoly
diagnose: riss in der gabel am schaft
therapie: bestenfalls austausch des betroffenen körperteils

meine apotheke hat keine 26"gabeln mit canti-aufnahme mehr vorrätig... wie stehts mit euch ?

ich bin auch bereit zusätzlich zur kassenleistung zuzuzahlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holschi1 (22. August 2006)

Tag leuts...
ich such nen stiky fürs vorderrad...
hat noch irgendjemand einen rumliegen?

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus...

Holschi....


----------



## roborider (24. August 2006)

Hat zufüllig noch jemand V-Brake  Beläge da? Bräuchte dringend welche und bei Trialmarkt ist ja alles ausverkauft....
Oder sollte ich die neuen Adapterteile von BT nehmen?


----------



## koxxrider (26. August 2006)

*brauche dringend 19" felge oder Laufrad*


----------



## koxxrider (27. August 2006)

oder eine 32 loch hr nabe für 20"


----------



## Hot-Chili Chico (27. August 2006)

Weiß wemand, ob man die Achse für die Crankbrothers Mallet M Pedalen nachkaufen kann? Meine ist verbogen und brauche dringend ne neue.


----------



## Trialar (27. August 2006)

Hot-Chili Chico schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß wemand, ob man die Achse für die Crankbrothers Mallet M Pedalen nachkaufen kann? Meine ist verbogen und brauche dringend ne neue.


 
Falsches Forum!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot-Chili Chico (27. August 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

> Falsches Forum!!!



Dann schreib ich halt:

Suche eine Achse für Crankbrothers Mallet M Pedalen


----------



## Trialar (27. August 2006)

Hot-Chili Chico schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schreib ich halt:
> 
> Suche eine Achse für Crankbrothers Mallet M Pedalen


 
Ich meinte damit, dass du dich hier im TRIAL-Forum befindest und die meisten hier das nicht wissen und du dich besser in einem anderen Forum informieren solltest.

Villeicht meintest du ja TR*AI*L und nicht TR*IA*L


----------



## ecols (27. August 2006)

so einen mechanismus wirst du bei uns nicht finden..

bei uns sehen pedale so aus:




allerhöchstens noch so:
http://trialmarkt.de/media/k1pedalsred.jpg



zu deiner frage:
http://crankbrothers.com/tech_mallet.php


----------



## Dr.Hasi (3. September 2006)

hej leute,
suche linke kurbel seite einer isis kurbel, am besten 175mm länge, 170 wären auch ok! mir ist meine eine seite grad kaputt gegangen, und damit ich erstmal fahren kann nehme ich quasi auch alles!
fals einer ne bt kurbel garnitur für isis hat würde ich auch mit mir reden lassen!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (13. September 2006)

hej, kann mir einer sagen wo man diese kurbel hier noch bekommt? am besten noch günstig!?!




über den bt shop kommt man da wohl nichtmehr dran!?!
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
flo
p.s.: sind die bt kurbeln


----------



## trialsrider (13. September 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> ps: sind die bt kurbeln




 wie kommste drauf?
Hät ich jetzt an dem Bild nicht erkannt!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (14. September 2006)

ach man... ich dachte das steht auf dem bild nicht drauf.... kannste mir wenigstens sagen wo es die gibt?


----------



## konrad (14. September 2006)

www.biketrial-germany.de shop->BT parts


----------



## V!RUS (14. September 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> über den bt shop kommt man da wohl nichtmehr dran!?!





			
				konrad schrieb:
			
		

> www.biketrial-germany.de shop->BT parts



Zur Zeit nicht lieferbar. Vielleicht sind die ja bald wieder da erhältlich.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (14. September 2006)

ok danke für die hilfe, das ist ja echt schade 
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (14. September 2006)

suche irgendwelche 158mm vierkant kurbeln mit schraubgewinde rechts


----------



## Holschi1 (16. September 2006)

hi...

ich schließ mich glei mal an die kurbel suche an...
ich suche dringend vierkant kurbeln mit länge zwischen 160mm und 170mm, weil mir meine weggebrochen sind...
wenn jemand noch isis kurbeln zu verkaufen hat, kann er sich auch melden...

vielen dank schonmal!

MFG: Holschi...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. September 2006)

hm......gut das ich ma hier reingeguckt hab.
Habe noch monty 4-kant kurbeln fÃ¼rs 20" also 158mm. sind nicht die ti kurbeln, sondern die pro. hab die genommen weil se scherer und bestimmt auch stabiler sind. habe aba keine verwendung mehr dafÃ¼r. auÃer n par kratzerchen sind die noch top in schuss. is halt nochn freilauf drauf, d.h. den mÃ¼sst irh dann selber abmachen, ich glaub der is auch schon gtut im arsch, aba die kurbeln sind top.
also wer willse haben, und zu welchem preis.......hehe......ne dachte so an die 20â¬+versand!
Max


----------



## EchoPure (17. September 2006)

Hat jemand noch eine 32 loch Vorderradnabe mit IS 2000 Scheibenbremsaufnahme und industriegelagert rumliegen?
Angebote einfach schreiben oder per PM mit Bild und Preis!
Danke


----------



## trialsrider (17. September 2006)

@echo pure:

Hättest de ma früher was gesagt! die dinger lagen tonnenweise
aufer ifma zum mitnehmen rum!


----------



## ecols (18. September 2006)

Hat jemand ne 32 Loch VR Nabe rumliegen? Schwarz? Industriegelagert? Würde evtl gegen ChrisKing Singlespeed (ähnlich der Classic) VR 36H tauschen..

PM!


----------



## andre35i (18. September 2006)

hallo möchte mir ein neuen 20 rahmen holen...da ich mitten 26 nicht klar komme...wer kann mir helfen...wo es gute und preisgünstige 20 rahmen gibt...oder wer noch einen zu liegen hat...freue mich auf eure antworten...


----------



## KermitB4 (18. September 2006)

Hallo

schau mal in den Verkaufe-Thread und schreibe deine Teile die du suchst in den Suche-Thread.

MFG


----------



## jockie (25. September 2006)

Suche Monty Ti-Vorbau inkl. Schrauben zum Nicht-Apothekenpreis, also einiges unter 87 Euronen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (26. September 2006)

Suche Magura Louise 05/06

VR-Bremse, Bremsgriff links, 160mm

per PM oder ICQ 250473344


----------



## roborider (26. September 2006)

Ich suche einen günstigen HS33-Bremsgriff für rechts, Modelljahr egal


----------



## Fabi (28. September 2006)

Suche Coustellier Rahmen.
-> PM


----------



## Dr.Hasi (1. Oktober 2006)

hej suche louise griff für rechts! fals bei einem noch einer rumfliegt, bitte melden!!!
flo


----------



## kingpin18 (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich suche Felgen (VR u HR) in 26" 32Loch wer was hat schreibe mir bitte.

Mfg


----------



## Slicky (3. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
so nach nun mittlerweile knapp 2 Monaten Trial Luft schnuppern, wollte ich mir so in etwa 2-3 Wochen ein Rad kaufen. 
Deswegen suche ich ein Rad was maximal 650  kosten soll und einen langen Rahmen hat. Das sind so die Eckdaten, die unumgänglich sind.
Ich hoffe, das ich ein paar Angebote bekomme 

Lieben Gruß Slicky ( Karim ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wernersen (4. Oktober 2006)

Moin,
ich suche ein 20 Zoll Trialbike für einen fortgeschrittenen Anfänger. Es muß also kein Highend-Bike sein, sondern ein wettbewerbsfähiges Einsteigerrad. (z.B. Monty 219 Alp). Wenn es preislich im Rahmen liegt auch gerne ein gebrauchtes Spitzenprodukt.
Wünschenswert wären Hydraulikbremsen.
Die Preisvorstellung liegt zwischen 200,- bis 450,- Euro.
Angebote bitte als Mitteilung hier im Forum.
Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## ecols (4. Oktober 2006)

nimm doch bitte dem Felix (Levelboss) das Zoo Lynx weg..


----------



## Slicky (4. Oktober 2006)

Habe vergessen zu erwähnen, das es ein 20 Zoll sein sollte, was ich suche 

Gruß Karim. ( Slicky )


----------



## mtb-trialer. (4. Oktober 2006)

hallo! hat jemand noch rb-hebel zu verkaufen? suche ein für hinten(hs) und ein für vorne(disk)....gruß..henrik


----------



## phil2025 (4. Oktober 2006)

hi leute

ich suche ein gebrauchtes aber dennoch gutes (voll funktionsfähiges) trial Fahrrad
wenn ihr zufäliig eins loswerden wollt meldet eig einfach bei mir!!



icq:   219-671-902
msn: [email protected]


----------



## dane08 (5. Oktober 2006)

guck einfach ma im verkaufe thread


----------



## bbbikesde (5. Oktober 2006)

phil2025 schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> ich suche ein gebrauchtes aber dennoch gutes (voll funktionsfähiges) trial Fahrrad
> wenn ihr zufäliig eins loswerden wollt meldet eig einfach bei mir!!
> ...



Suchst du 20 oder 26 Zöller ?


----------



## phil2025 (5. Oktober 2006)

20 zoller!!


----------



## noob-rider (5. Oktober 2006)

es gibt auch noch den suche thread


----------



## phil2025 (5. Oktober 2006)

haste denn nen 20 zoll über???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmericanChesser (5. Oktober 2006)

Hi

Suche ne 20" HR Nabe mit Disk aufnahme, sollte am besten nicht alzuviel kosten ^^


----------



## noob-rider (6. Oktober 2006)

guck mal im Verkaufe thread da ist gerade nen 20 zoll rädchen für 330 drin


----------



## TrialBunny (6. Oktober 2006)

hast du eine genaue vorstellung was für ein rad es sein soll? bist du anfänger oder fährst schon länger?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. Oktober 2006)

so also,
ich suche einen helm und zwar den hier, könnt ihr mir sagen was für einer das ist?
hier 2 bilder:









bitte helft mir  
flo


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, suche den Monty Ti-Vorbau, wer ihn günstig abzugeben hat bitte bei mir melden!

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Levelboss (12. Oktober 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> so also,
> ich suche einen helm und zwar den hier, könnt ihr mir sagen was für einer das ist?
> hier 2 bilder:
> 
> ...


Specialized
Die genaue Modellbezeichnung darfst Du Dir selber raussuchen.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. Oktober 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Specialized
> Die genaue Modellbezeichnung darfst Du Dir selber raussuchen.



das ist nen alter S1. gibts leider nicht mehr....


----------



## Dr.Hasi (12. Oktober 2006)

sonen mist, vielen dank


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. Oktober 2006)

ab und zu ist noch einer bei ebay drin. im moment leider nur einer, in zebramuster....
http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Prof...ryZ70913QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gregor3333 (12. Oktober 2006)

halllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooo   
ich brauche nen trial bike! nen monty am besten!
also ich würde eins kaufen, ! könnt euch ja mal melden wer nett 
[email protected]


----------



## Slicky (12. Oktober 2006)

So, hier nochmal ne Anfrage. Ich suche auch ein Trial Rad 20 Zoll. Es sollte nen Langen Rahmen haben und so um die 500  Kosten, das nur mal so Grob. Bitte meldet euch bei mir per PN.

Gruß Slicky...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (12. Oktober 2006)

hej suche marta 04oder05 bremsgriff für rechts oder links ist egal!
mfg flo


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (13. Oktober 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> hej suche marta 04oder05 bremsgriff für rechts oder links ist egal!
> mfg flo



Kanns auch ne Louise sein?


----------



## phil2025 (13. Oktober 2006)

hey ich wollt mal fragen ob jemand nen trial bike über hat

(20 zoll)
am besten monty


----------



## snake999acid (13. Oktober 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Kanns auch ne Louise sein?



ich vermute, wenn er MARTA schreibt wird er ne MARTA wollen, sonst hätte er was von Louise gesagt...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre35i (14. Oktober 2006)

hallo leute...suche günstigen trial rahmen...solte nicht zu teuer sein...schreibt mir ne nachricht mit foto und preiß???


----------



## wired.erb (15. Oktober 2006)

andre35i schrieb:


> hallo leute...suche günstigen trial rahmen...solte nicht zu teuer sein...schreibt mir ne nachricht mit foto und preiß???



hi,

schaumal hier

vielleicht is der ja was fuer dich.

gruss

robert


----------



## Doppel Eins (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!!

ich hÃ¤tte noch ein sehr neuwertiges Heavytools Pro Trial im Angebot. Bin kaum damit gefahren, weil ich lieber mit dem 26 zoll bike unterwegs bin.
Die LaufrÃ¤der sind komplett von Monty und Maguras sind auch dran. das einzigste was erneuert werden mÃ¼sste sind die Kurbeln, da sich die eine (linke Seite) Ã¶fter ma lockert. aber von Monty gibts schon sehr gute und gÃ¼nstige fÃ¼r grad ma 50â¬. 
Bei Interesse einfach mailen!!


----------



## phil2025 (15. Oktober 2006)

Doppel Eins schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> ich hätte noch ein sehr neuwertiges Heavytools Pro Trial im Angebot. Bin kaum damit gefahren, weil ich lieber mit dem 26 zoll bike unterwegs bin.
> Die Laufräder sind komplett von Monty und Maguras sind auch dran. das einzigste was erneuert werden müsste sind die Kurbeln, da sich die eine (linke Seite) öfter ma lockert. aber von Monty gibts schon sehr gute und günstige für grad ma 50.
> Bei Interesse einfach mailen!!




 haste viellecht nen paar bilder davon??


----------



## schmitti (16. Oktober 2006)

Suche nen 20" bike für nen anfänger. sollte nicht mehr als 600 kosten.

mfg simon


----------



## ecols (16. Oktober 2006)

Doppel Eins schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> ich hätte noch ein sehr neuwertiges Heavytools Pro Trial im Angebot. Bin kaum damit gefahren, weil ich lieber mit dem 26 zoll bike unterwegs bin.
> Die Laufräder sind komplett von Monty und Maguras sind auch dran. das einzigste was erneuert werden müsste sind die Kurbeln, da sich die eine (linke Seite) öfter ma lockert. aber von Monty gibts schon sehr gute und günstige für grad ma 50.
> Bei Interesse einfach mailen!!





schmitti schrieb:


> Suche nen 20" bike für nen anfänger. sollte nicht mehr als 600 kosten.
> 
> mfg simon



bingo!


----------



## Doppel Eins (16. Oktober 2006)

ich stell in den nächsten paar Tagen die Bilder vom Heavy Tools Pro Trial hier ins Forum. muss erst noch ne digicam organisieren.

tschö!


----------



## Doppel Eins (18. Oktober 2006)

Doppel Eins schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> ich hätte noch ein sehr neuwertiges Heavytools Pro Trial im Angebot. Bin kaum damit gefahren, weil ich lieber mit dem 26 zoll bike unterwegs bin.
> Die Laufräder sind komplett von Monty und Maguras sind auch dran. das einzigste was erneuert werden müsste sind die Kurbeln, da sich die eine (linke Seite) öfter ma lockert. aber von Monty gibts schon sehr gute und günstige für grad ma 50.
> Bei Interesse einfach mailen!!





so und hier sind die Bilder dazu:


----------



## robs (19. Oktober 2006)

Da ich kürzlich, im festen Glauben ein CK-DX32 Laufrad sicher zu haben (blöde Geschichte wo sich zwei uneinig waren... einer wollte mir das LR verkaufen, der andere wollte es aber behalten   [es handelte sich um das selbe LR]), meine Hügi verkauft habe und jetzt doch ohne neues LR da stehe, suche ich dringend eine Chris King Classic oder ISO oder was auch immer, hauptsache 32Loch und um 200,-    !!!

Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist ja echt mau zur Zeit...    Son mist.


----------



## Levelboss (19. Oktober 2006)

robs schrieb:


> Da ich kürzlich, im festen Glauben ein CK-DX32 Laufrad sicher zu haben (blöde Geschichte wo sich zwei uneinig waren... einer wollte mir das LR verkaufen, der andere wollte es aber behalten   [es handelte sich um das selbe LR]), meine Hügi verkauft habe und jetzt doch ohne neues LR da stehe, suche ich dringend eine Chris King Classic oder ISO oder was auch immer, hauptsache 32Loch und um 200,-    !!!
> 
> Der Gebrauchtmarkt ist ja echt mau zur Zeit...    Son mist.


Neu für 260 bei Aspire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. Oktober 2006)

also leute ich habe verrücktes vor und dafür brauche ich ein bissel schrottes material, also eine felge z.b. die ne richtig dicke acht drin hat, oder nen guten schlach. hauptsache, die kann man noch einspeichen und sie kostet nichts. also wer was hat pm. oder MSN. Ich hoffe aus dem Projekt wird was, wenn es was wird dann gibt es zu lachen, so viel sach ich schon ma.

der VerrückteEisbein


----------



## esgey (20. Oktober 2006)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Neu für 260 bei Aspire



Plus Steuer, Plus Zoll, Plus Versand!!! Dann biste auch bei ca. 350


----------



## trialsrider (20. Oktober 2006)

esgey schrieb:


> Plus Steuer, Plus Zoll, Plus Versand!!! Dann biste auch bei ca. 350



nein wurde schon ausgiebig getestet!


----------



## snake999acid (20. Oktober 2006)

hi,
hat jemand ne ahnung wo man billig an nen rahmen wie dem Giant STP SE komm etc. also ein Dirt / Street / Trial rahmen kommt?
also frames wie Norco Moment (etz ist es wieder gefallen)...
aber welche die noch gut erhalten sind.
hat jemand sowas rumfliegen?
is der "dark hours" nicht sowas? gebt pls bescheid was ihr so habt


----------



## toddSmith (20. Oktober 2006)

hi leute.....

also ich suche ganz dringend ein trial bike in größe 20"....
wer hat was anzubieten?
bitte melden pm

mfg

ps.: preislich bitte so im rahmen bis 600 teuren lol


----------



## Doppel Eins (20. Oktober 2006)

servus!

ich hab ein Heavy Tools Pro Trial, sehr neuwertig, kaum gefahren!
LaufrÃ¤der komplett von Monty. linke kurbel lockert sich oftmals, mÃ¼sste evtl ausgetauscht werden, aber bei monty gibts die pro kurbeln schon voll gÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r grad ma 50â¬, komplett. Maguras sind auch dran. VB 490â¬
Bei Interesse kann ich dir fotos per email schicken.

freundliche GrÃ¼Ãe

Doppel Eins


----------



## Raimund-Aut (20. Oktober 2006)

Doppel Eins schrieb:


> servus!
> 
> ich hab ein Heavy Tools Pro Trial, sehr neuwertig, kaum gefahren!
> Laufräder komplett von Monty. linke kurbel lockert sich oftmals, müsste evtl ausgetauscht werden, aber bei monty gibts die pro kurbeln schon voll günstig für grad ma 50, komplett. Maguras sind auch dran. VB 490
> ...




hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahaha

sorry, konnte nicht anders...


----------



## Eisbein (20. Oktober 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:


> hi,
> hat jemand ne ahnung wo man billig an nen rahmen wie dem Giant STP SE komm etc. also ein Dirt / Street / Trial rahmen kommt?
> also frames wie Norco Moment (etz ist es wieder gefallen)...
> aber welche die noch gut erhalten sind.
> ...



also 1. heist es Dark Horse und 2. ja die sind ganz gut für deinen einsatzzweck.  Achja die bekommste billig bei ebay, oder es hat noch jem. einen zu liegen.


----------



## esgey (20. Oktober 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also 1. hei*s*t es Dark Horse und 2. ja die sind ganz gut für deinen einsatzzweck.  Achja die bekommste billig bei ebay, oder es hat noch jem. einen zu liegen.



Es heisst "heißt" oder "heisst", aber nicht heist! Weil Du auch so schön korrigieren kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (21. Oktober 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> oder es hat noch jem. EINEN  ZU LIEGEN.



 da hat sich doch auch der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen!


----------



## AxLpAc (24. Oktober 2006)

hi, hat jemand von euch zufällig noch ne cannondale fatty zu hause rumliegen?! ohne headshok, is klar ne


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (27. Oktober 2006)

n'abend,hätte jmd. hier einen reinrassigen trialrahmen(marke ist erst mal 2. rangig)in 26" +hinterres laufrad+innenalger+kurbel,sprich mit dem kompletten antrieb,da?sollte sich im rahmen der 250 bis höchstens 300 euro bewegen.angebote bitte mit bildern und preis.MfGsen martin


----------



## wired.erb (29. Oktober 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> n'abend,hätte jmd. hier einen reinrassigen trialrahmen(marke ist erst mal 2. rangig)in 26" +hinterres laufrad+innenalger+kurbel



hi martin,

wie waers damit?

gruss

robert


----------



## alien1976 (30. Oktober 2006)

wired.erb schrieb:


> hi martin,
> 
> wie waers damit?
> 
> ...


He Robert wieso gibst Du schon auf warum verkaufst de dein Bike? Ich versteh die Welt net mehr?


----------



## wired.erb (30. Oktober 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:


> He Robert wieso gibst Du schon auf warum verkaufst de dein Bike? Ich versteh die Welt net mehr?



hi rene,

ich brauchte das hier.
deswegen musste eins gehen....  

gruss 

robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (30. Oktober 2006)

Suche übergangsweise einen 26" Rahmen mit Magura 4 Punkt Aufnahme, falls jemand einen los werden will, einfach melden.


----------



## curry4king (30. Oktober 2006)

suche 20" Rahmen 
aber nixx verKOXXtes


----------



## dirk_diggler (31. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

suche:
 - MTB Kurbeln Schwarz, mind 170mm, ISIS oder Vierkant 
 - Innenlager ISIS oder 4-kant...halt passend zu den Kurbeln.
 - Pedale, schwarz. 
 - 26" Laufräder, schwarz mit schwarzer Nabe. Alternativ komplett weiss, falls jemand so was hat... 
 - Schwarze / weisse Magura HS33 Kolben und Hebel oder Komplettset. 

bitte Mail an mich, falls jemand was hätte..

Grüße Uli


----------



## trialsrider (31. Oktober 2006)

Suche: 

BrakeBooster 4-Punkt aufnahme für mein Ashton den ich
unter den "Sattel" kriege! Aber ich denke da passen fast alle!
Der Echo gefällt mir gut also wenn einer was hat würde
mich freuen! 
Martin


----------



## KermitB4 (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe noch den schwarzen von RB-Design übrig.

MFG


----------



## Goettinger (2. November 2006)

hallo! suche nen *ZOO!* 26 zoll...


----------



## KermitB4 (2. November 2006)

pitbull 05er rahmen hätte ich anzubieten!


----------



## Eisbein (3. November 2006)

Suche ne felge für vorne. wer was günstiges hat -> PN oder msn. die felge sollte 32loch sein und recht leicht, kann auch was ganz schmales sein z.b. mavic x138. Danke schon ma ;-)


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (3. November 2006)

@eisbein:hab ne fast nagelneue mavic 221 mit metallic pinken imbus klemmen und auf deore naben,ist meines erachtens schön leicht.nen 30+versand und is deine


----------



## Jakeschimoto (3. November 2006)

Suche ne Hr Felge. Try All oder sowas. Auf jeden Fall schön breit und einigermaßen leicht. Wenn möglich gerne in Schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (4. November 2006)

VORBAU!!!

1zoll lenker-klemmung
1 1/8 schaft

etwa 90 mm und bis zu 25° bitte


----------



## florianwagner (5. November 2006)

hi, ich suche ein 20" anfÃ¤ngerbike fÃ¼r ca 250â¬ marke ist egal, aber maguras sollte es schon mindestens haben, ob stahl oder alubike ist dabei egal...


----------



## trialsrider (5. November 2006)

hi!


Mir ist heute mein linker Hebel von meiner alten Louise abgebrochen,
bräuchte irgendwas was passt! Am besten wirklich NUR den Hebel...
Also wenn einer was hätte wäre das supi toll!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (5. November 2006)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> VORBAU!!!
> 
> 1zoll lenker-klemmung
> 1 1/8 schaft
> ...




Hab Try All zu bieten allerd. 15 Grad


----------



## ChristophK (5. November 2006)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> VORBAU!!!
> 
> 1zoll lenker-klemmung
> 1 1/8 schaft
> ...



roox dannys stem schwarz 105mm 25° nur einmal montiert und quasi neu

für 30+versand deiner.......


----------



## Holschi1 (5. November 2006)

Hallo...
ich suche en isis Innenlager....Hersteller egal, hauptsache günstig....will es nur vorübergehend nutzen...

also achse 122mm - 127mm und gehäuse 68mm.,...
wär nett wenn ihr was habt oder was auftreiben könnt....!!!

Danke schonma!!!

MFG: Holschi...


----------



## robs (6. November 2006)

Suche eine Echo VR-Felge 26", und zwar die angefräste, nicht gelocht.


----------



## Eisbein (6. November 2006)

suche Vorbau: so 100- 120mm min. 10Â° 31.8mm klemmung, am besten, fÃ¼r unter 15â¬, 20â¬ wÃ¼rden auch gehen.


----------



## fischmann (6. November 2006)

Mahlzeit ich suche ein 20" Trialbike Marke ist mir egal,sollte aber schon Maguras haben 500 Euro gebe ich aus aber bitte kein Schrott anbieten.Mfg Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (6. November 2006)

Suche einen VIZ-Vorbau 20" (175mm, 35°), der noch gut in Schuss ist - PM oder E-Mail.


----------



## KermitB4 (6. November 2006)

Suche auch ein 20 Zoll Bike, mit HS-33 oder besser ausgestattet und vernÃ¼figen Freilauf, Tretlager usw. besitzen.

Preis bis 600 â¬

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (6. November 2006)

erst verkaufen alle ihre pussy räder und dann kaufen sie wieder,  komisch komscih, ich seh da echt 0 sinn drin


----------



## KermitB4 (6. November 2006)

@ Eisbein, immer locker durch die Hose atmen.

Ich such das Bike für einen Kumpel!

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (6. November 2006)

ist mir nur mal so aufgefallen, wollte keine kritik äußern.


----------



## KermitB4 (6. November 2006)

Easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (8. November 2006)

Ich suche eine 20 Zoll VR-Nabe mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme!


----------



## florianwagner (8. November 2006)

die lochzahl müsste man wissen und dann mal bei ebay nachschauen, da gibts immer welche, für wenig geld...


----------



## KermitB4 (8. November 2006)

hoppla!

Ich brauche 32 Loch!

(Ausserdem suche ich noch eine goldene Felge für mein Ashton Justice )

MFG


----------



## hst_trialer (9. November 2006)

RB HEBEL... wäre cool


----------



## fischmann (10. November 2006)

fischmann schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ich suche ein 20" Trialbike Marke ist mir egal,sollte aber schon Maguras haben 500 Euro gebe ich aus aber bitte kein Schrott anbieten.Mfg Maik



Ich habe jetzt eins aber trotzdem danke an die Angebote.Mfg Maik


----------



## Goettinger (10. November 2006)

suche:
26er vr
26er hr starr möglichst 48mm felge
kurbeln isis
echo control gabel mit 4punkt
echo hifi vorbau 130mm 15grad
innenlager isis alles anbieten


----------



## ChrisKing (10. November 2006)

Goettinger schrieb:


> suche:
> 26er vr
> 26er hr starr möglichst 48mm felge
> kurbeln isis
> ...



...



ChrisKing schrieb:


> Alles wie neu und nur 3 Tage gefahren (bis auf den Vorbau).
> 
> - Tryall ISIS 170mm Kurbeln. Preis ist 97 Euro incl. Versand.
> 
> - Onza PZ31 Vorbau, 120x17. 29 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## ubiquiet (11. November 2006)

suche Kettenstrebenschutz speeds stuff in schwarz
         Tauchrohrschutz für federgabel speed stuff in schwarz

in Neopren


----------



## KermitB4 (11. November 2006)

Hallo Ubi!

ich habe noch einen kettenstrebenschutz von speed stuff, schwarz neu übrig.

Was bietest du denn?

MFG


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (12. November 2006)

Suche gutes aber gebrauchtes innenlager,68mm,vierkant,für mein zoo!pitbull 06(falls das von wichtigkeit ist) sollte bitte nur 15+versand kosten.kann nur soviel bezahlen,da ich mich etwas verkalkuliert habe.so habe ich ein lager+kurbelgarnitur geschcikt bekommen,wobei das lager einen lagerschaden hat...ach egal wichtig ist es sollte geräuchfrei und ohne spiel funzen^^schönen sonntag noch,martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildsau-dd (13. November 2006)

hallo hallo...

hat jemand von euch günstig so nen rb hebel rumliegen für die rechte seite und muss an ne hs 33....

wär klasse wenn sich ma eeeener meldet.   

per e mail oder so..

mfg


----------



## [snk] (13. November 2006)

Hi
Da ihr ja jetzt alle auf 20" umsteigt  wollt ich doch mal fragen, ob jemand ein 26" übrig hat und es mir verkaufen möchte. Kann auch ohne Hinterrad und Bremsen sein.
Ich bin da flexibel 

Also her mit den Angeboten !


----------



## Goettinger (13. November 2006)

suche immernoch:
vr 26er alles
hr 26er ab 47mm breite
isis kurbeln 170mm freilauf vorn
26er gabel 4punkt magura
vorbau echo ca.130mm
thx


----------



## curry4king (13. November 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> Suche gutes aber gebrauchtes innenlager,68mm,vierkant,für mein zoo!pitbull 06(falls das von wichtigkeit ist) sollte bitte nur 15+versand kosten.kann nur soviel bezahlen,da ich mich etwas verkalkuliert habe.so habe ich ein lager+kurbelgarnitur geschcikt bekommen,wobei das lager einen lagerschaden hat...ach egal wichtig ist es sollte geräuchfrei und ohne spiel funzen^^schönen sonntag noch,martin




die 4 kant dinger kosten doch nur 10  bei zb Monty oder echobike (20 des VP)

besser als nen gebrauchtes


----------



## ChrisKing (13. November 2006)

Goettinger schrieb:


> suche immernoch:
> vr 26er alles
> hr 26er ab 47mm breite
> isis kurbeln 170mm freilauf vorn
> ...



Nimm meine Kurbeln! Die sind die besten!


----------



## Goettinger (13. November 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Nimm meine Kurbeln! Die sind die besten!



hatte dir ne mail geschickt, hmm isse wohl nich angekommen!? 
pm kann man dir leider nich schicken...

gruss


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (13. November 2006)

curry4king schrieb:


> die 4 kant dinger kosten doch nur 10  bei zb Monty oder echobike (20 des VP)
> 
> besser als nen gebrauchtes


jup ich weiß aber lieber ein hochwertiges gebrauchtes als eins das nur bis mittag hält aber neu ist...aber ich werd nich drum rum kommen mir ehct eins vom trialmarkt.de zu kaufen.die taugen nur nich die welt


----------



## ChrisKing (13. November 2006)

Goettinger schrieb:


> hatte dir ne mail geschickt, hmm isse wohl nich angekommen!?
> pm kann man dir leider nich schicken...
> 
> gruss



Die mail hab ich bekommen und auch geantwortet - an deine web.de Adresse... komisch...


----------



## Booomer (13. November 2006)

Suche Chris King Classic Nabe, Farbe und Lochzahl erstmal egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (13. November 2006)

Booomer schrieb:


> Suche Chris King Classic Nabe, Farbe und Lochzahl erstmal egal.




Keine Ahnung ob da der King-Freilauf drinsteckt aber sieht sehr danach aus...   muss man wissen ob 28 Speichen reichen. klick (eBucht)

Ansonsten was meinst du zu ca. 270,- für ne nagelneue aus Amiland inkl. mini-Steuerabgabe...  www.aspirevelotech.com


Für 200,- gehen die gebrauchten meistens weg.


----------



## Booomer (13. November 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, die hab ich auch schon beobachtet. Bis ich gemerkt hab das es keine Trialfelge mit 28 Loch für hinten gibt.
Also muß ich meine Suche ein bißchen anpassen, Lochzahl und Farbe ist
egal solange es keine 28 Loch Version ist!  

Ne neue ist dann die nächste Alternative, wenn sich nix gebrauchtes billiges finden lässt.


----------



## jockie (13. November 2006)

Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, die hab ich auch schon beobachtet. Bis ich gemerkt hab das es keine Trialfelge mit 28 Loch für hinten gibt.
> Also muß ich meine Suche ein bißchen anpassen, Lochzahl und Farbe ist
> egal solange es keine 28 Loch Version ist!
> 
> Ne neue ist dann die nächste Alternative, wenn sich nix gebrauchtes billiges finden lässt.


Ist die hier 26"???
http://www.monty-bikes.de/TrialParts/Laufraeder/30102050


----------



## Booomer (13. November 2006)

16x2.125


----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2006)

wohl eher 19"


----------



## Booomer (13. November 2006)

Zitat vom 205 Pro, Alu, Disc-Brake vorn:
"Die Laufräder sind, wie es sich für ein Trialbike gehört, unterschiedlich groß: 18 Zoll vorn und 16 Zoll hinten."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2006)

okay, krass, ich wusste nicht das es noch kleiner geht.


----------



## jockie (13. November 2006)

Damn...ich hatt' 305 gelesen und mich schon gewundert was das für'n Rad sein soll. Wusste nicht, dass es 205 und dieses Kinderrad ist. Knick in der Optik :-D


----------



## crazy_activist (14. November 2006)

Servus Trialer!!

Suche ein 26 Zoll Trial Bike. Meine Schmerzgrenze würde bei 400 liegen ( bin noch Schüler ),  wenn ich es von München aus leicht abholen könnte, ansonsten eher 350 wegen Versand. Ah, noch zu meiner Person: 1,80m und 65kg
Danke

Gruß Franky

[Bleib niemals hängen, egal was du tust!!^^]
Gruß Franky


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (15. November 2006)

moin moin,
suche eine neue HR felge und sollte nicht mehr als 30-40 euro kosten (Farbe etc. egal)

mfg Jan


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (15. November 2006)

suche dann noch extremst günstige halteschellen der hs 33 für die 4 punkt aufnahme.suche nur ein paar also für eine komplette hs 33vllt auch beide für den satz hs 33 mit vllt noch den dazugehörigen schrauben.wie gesagt möglichst günstig,kann auch gegen eine avid 25 v-brake anlage für vorne tauschen.ist zwar ein ungleiches angebot aber ich muss die schellen möglichst schnell haben und dafür geb ich sogar meine avid 25 MIT kool stop rime wrangler belegen auf...allerdings wenn wir gegen die avid tauschen sollten schon die schrauben dabei sein haltet mich nich für blöd das ich so en paar billige schellen gegen ne teure v-brake tausche,ich muss die dringend haben  schönen abend noch


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. November 2006)

Suche:

VR-Laufrad ->Echo06 Disc (38mm) oder TryAll Disc (39mm - 28Loch)

HR-Laufrad ->Echo06 (48mm)

Farbe wenn möglich schwarz...

PM/ICQ 250473344


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (16. November 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> suche dann noch extremst günstige halteschellen der hs 33 für die 4 punkt aufnahme.suche nur ein paar also für eine komplette hs 33vllt auch beide für den satz hs 33 mit vllt noch den dazugehörigen schrauben.wie gesagt möglichst günstig,kann auch gegen eine avid 25 v-brake anlage für vorne tauschen.ist zwar ein ungleiches angebot aber ich muss die schellen möglichst schnell haben und dafür geb ich sogar meine avid 25 MIT kool stop rime wrangler belegen auf...allerdings wenn wir gegen die avid tauschen sollten schon die schrauben dabei sein haltet mich nich für blöd das ich so en paar billige schellen gegen ne teure v-brake tausche,ich muss die dringend haben  schönen abend noch


betonung liegt auf DRINGEND


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. November 2006)

1.6kg? equals XTP Koladose


----------



## fahrbereit (17. November 2006)

Ich suche nach Shimano XTR V-Brakehebeln, am besten Neu und im Paar.
Dazu natürlich noch die V-Brakes selber, gleiche Bedingungen wenn vorhanden, für Vorne und Hinten. Zug muss nicht sein, Beläge auch nicht.

Begutachte auch gebrauchte Ware, wenn diese gut gepflegt und funtionstüchtig, also "so-gut-wie-neu" ist.

Angebote > PN.

Danke.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. November 2006)

moin,

suche einen CZAR oder einen GU typhon rahmen! 
radstand etc. ist erst mal noch egal.

bitte alles anbieten 

mfg Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (17. November 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> betonung liegt auf DRINGEND


alles im grünen bereich,hab einen retter gefunden^^


----------



## toddSmith (18. November 2006)

suche dringend 20" trial-bike....bitte melden per pn


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (19. November 2006)

gute abend oda nacht leutz, wie man es sieht! 

ich suche nen 26" vorbau...echo oda viz...15° bis 20°...und nen zoo! lenker...am besten schwarz...wenn ihr was habt, bitte melden... 

Jan


----------



## dirk_diggler (19. November 2006)

Guten Tag zusammen...

suche ein vorderes schwarzes ECHO Laufrad. Nabe Echo schwarz, Scheibenbremsaufnahme brauch ich nicht dringend, stört aber auch net..

Grüße Uli


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (19. November 2006)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:


> gute abend oda nacht leutz, wie man es sieht!
> 
> ich suche nen 26" vorbau...echo oda viz...15° bis 20°...und nen zoo! lenker...am besten schwarz...wenn ihr was habt, bitte melden...
> 
> Jan



Also der Phil verkauft einen Zoo!-Lenker. Hier das Profil. Der Nickname ist mir zu kompliziert.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=25152


----------



## Goettinger (19. November 2006)

bei ebay is grad nen ZOO! lenker drin.....
http://cgi.ebay.de/Lenker-ZOO-06-Trial_W0QQitemZ140054148546QQihZ004QQcategoryZ85114QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (19. November 2006)

ein 4 buchstaben link häts auch getan^^


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (19. November 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> suche einen CZAR oder einen GU typhon rahmen!
> radstand etc. ist erst mal noch egal.
> ...



suche immer noch einen CZAR rahmen


----------



## trialsrider (19. November 2006)

bei www.trialmarkt.de hab ich gehört verkauft den jemand! 

doch nicht....ist ausverkauft wie krass!....

dann wohl doch www.tartybikes.co.uk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (19. November 2006)

such mal wieder was.und zwar einen lenker.wenn möglich ungekürzt.es ist mir so was von sch*** egal welcher zustand.kann ohne ende ausgelutscht und zerkratzt sein,muss nur sehr günstig sein und dennoch ohne stabilitäts einschränkungen wie z.b. risse oder dellen sein.kratzer,marke,farbe ist erstmal egal.wäre gut wenn er in einem scott vorbau passt,falls das wichtig ist.bekomme aber vlt bald eh nen neuen vorbau also von daher auch erst mal 2.rangig. angbot ------->PM


----------



## KermitB4 (20. November 2006)

Ich suche für die Umrüstung von HS33 auf V-Brakes für mein 20 Zoll Bike die Adapter samt Schrauben. Wer also was hat ----> PN!

MFG


----------



## TrialBreaker (20. November 2006)

Hallochen alle miteinander.ich habe ein kleines problem.ich habe leider erst vor wenigen monaten meine leidenschaft zum trialen entdeckt und fahre bzw. triale momentan mit nen selbst aufgebauten scheißbike.ich will endlich ein bißchen mehr und brauche dringend ein richtiges trial bike.egal ob 26 oder 20 zoll.bitte schnell viele angebote machen.danke


----------



## Goettinger (21. November 2006)

ich wieder 
suche noch:

-hinterrad 26er starr
-kurbeln 170mm+ innenlager, möglichst isis


----------



## trialsrider (22. November 2006)

Hallöchen!


Ich suche nen Dennis Wegener....kennt den einer von euch?
müsste so ausm Raum Berlin sein   
bzw is der hier im Forum angemeldet?


----------



## jockie (22. November 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> 
> Ich suche nen Dennis Wegener....kennt den einer von euch?
> ...



LOOOL ... in 2 Wochen findet er sich jedenfalls in Google.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischmann (24. November 2006)

Hi Leute ich suche einen Brake Booster für Magura 4 Punkt Aufnahme,vieleicht hat jemand ja noch sowas rumliegen farbig wäre auch nicht schlecht.Mfg Maik


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (25. November 2006)

fischmann schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich suche einen Brake Booster für Magura 4 Punkt Aufnahme,vieleicht hat jemand ja noch sowas rumliegen farbig wäre auch nicht schlecht.Mfg Maik




Was willste denn für nen schwarzen zahlen ?


----------



## TRAILER (26. November 2006)

suche 20 zoll gabel.
möglichst mit magura sockel.


----------



## Eisbein (28. November 2006)

suche beläge für ne V'brake. Auf keinen Fall die transparenten echo. ambesten wären coustpads mit den backings. Am besten so schnell wir möglich.


----------



## KermitB4 (29. November 2006)

Ich schliesse mich der suche an, Eisbein!

MFG


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (29. November 2006)

suche wieder mal was^^also ich suche ne 26" gabel,wenn möglich in schwarz....silber geht aber auch.MIT disc aufnahme und 4-punkt/oder v-brake sockeln.die kralle sollte noch drin sein,die schraubstock-methode hab ich satt^^.zur disc aufnahme:da soll ne juicy five mit 180mm scheibe dran,und zwar schon mit dem adapter von postmount auf is 2000 eingerechnet.zustand is wieder schnuppe,aber keine risse oder tiefe dellen.wollte nich mehr als 30 ink. versand ausgeben...also zu dem preis kann sie ruhig arg-gebraucht sein.habs schon öfter welche zu dem preis gesehn aber ich kam zu spät-.-also denn leute----------->PN


----------



## jockie (29. November 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> suche wieder mal was^^also ich suche ne 26" gabel,wenn möglich in schwarz....silber geht aber auch.MIT disc aufnahme und 4-punkt/oder v-brake sockeln.die kralle sollte noch drin sein,die schraubstock-methode hab ich satt^^.zur disc aufnahme:da soll ne juicy five mit 180mm scheibe dran,und zwar schon mit dem adapter von postmount auf is 2000 eingerechnet.zustand is wieder schnuppe,aber keine risse oder tiefe dellen.wollte nich mehr als 30 ink. versand ausgeben...also zu dem preis kann sie ruhig arg-gebraucht sein.habs schon öfter welche zu dem preis gesehn aber ich kam zu spät-.-also denn leute----------->PN



Schraubstockmethode?


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (30. November 2006)

ja jetzt nich schraubstock,mach ich mit meinen steuersätzen....meine gabel muss/te ich immer mit 2 hölzern und einer zwinge einklemmen-.-


----------



## jockie (30. November 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> ja jetzt nich schraubstock,mach ich mit meinen steuersätzen....meine gabel muss/te ich immer mit 2 hölzern und einer zwinge einklemmen-.-



Wozu die Gabel einklemmen?!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (30. November 2006)

Och man^^einklemmen im sinne von bei einer normalen gabel die schraube der kralle anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goettinger (3. Dezember 2006)

Haaaaaaallo!!!

suche nen nicht im ar-sch seienden  MAGURA hs33 hebel rechts in gelb 

und nen satz kurbeln für´s mtb! 170mm (und nen freilauf, innenlager...bla blaaa....)  

that´s all


----------



## DH Kierspe (5. Dezember 2006)

Moin 

hat irgenjemand von euch ein gebrauchtes 26" bike irgenworumstehen???

wäre sehr verbunden wenn ja

gruß Moritz


----------



## AxLpAc (5. Dezember 2006)

hat eventuell noch jemand n echo pure 03 rahmen rumfliegen, der noch gut in schuss is (also kratzer und kleinigkeiten sind natürlich egal) und ne 4-punkt-magura-aufnahme hat?

dank euch!


----------



## Koxxfreak (6. Dezember 2006)

klar hab ich ein noch richtig gut in schuß. geblibenes MONTY 231 ti in rot

sehr geil wie ich finde da man mit dem rad tippen rollen treter machen kann.
hab auch fotos und alles also wennde intresse hast schreib mir doch einfach ne mail

an [email protected]

und ich geb dir alle informationen

bin das rad nur 2 mal richtig gefahren bei den dm läufen dieses jahr. ist also echts nichts dran


----------



## snake999acid (6. Dezember 2006)

hi,
hab nen Zoo! Pitbull aus 05 zu verkaufen (in short).
BIn das rad seit anfang 2006 gefahren.
bei interesse, bitte eine email schreiben an [email protected]


----------



## Hiro (7. Dezember 2006)

Marco Thomä verkauft sei Monty 231 Ti. Zu sehen bei www.biketrial-germany.de


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. Dezember 2006)

hoi,
da wohl niemand eine CZAR rahmen rumliegen hat muss ich mich wohl damit abfinden 
naja dann frage ich mal so, hat jemand irgendeinen 26" rahmen! und wollte dafür nicht mehr als max. 150 euros ausgeben!

mfg Jan


----------



## schmitti (11. Dezember 2006)

Suche nen Echo Hifi 145mm 20° (31.8mm) vorbau.


----------



## tinitram (11. Dezember 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> hoi,
> da wohl niemand eine CZAR rahmen rumliegen hat muss ich mich wohl damit abfinden
> naja dann frage ich mal so, hat jemand irgendeinen 26" rahmen! und wollte dafür nicht mehr als max. 150 euros ausgeben!
> 
> mfg Jan



hab noch meinen alten weissen darkhorse-rahmen.

riss- und beulenfrei.
kannst für 25 haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (11. Dezember 2006)

poste mal bitte ein pic,hab noch nie nen weißen DH gesehen PLZ


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (11. Dezember 2006)

aso suche noch ein paar gut erhaltene heatsinks oder ähnliche power-pads für die hs 33 oder vllt auch v-brake.sollten einbaufertige sein und nich diese komischen nachfüllpads.bitte günstig und ink. versand die preise angeben MfG Martin


----------



## tinitram (11. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> poste mal bitte ein pic,hab noch nie nen weißen DH gesehen PLZ



die bilder sind schon fast ein jahr alt: februar 06...

http://tinitram.ti.funpic.de/trial170206/index.htm


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (11. Dezember 2006)

@cremeDeLaCreme:alter schlag zu!!!  der rahmen is göttlich und das für 25 wenn du fragen zu darkhorse hast frag nico(eisbein) wenn ich nich mein pitbull hät hät ich nich eine min überelegt.für das geld kannste nichts falsch machen.der sieht ehct geil aus


----------



## Fred-Hans (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

suche ein Koxx XTP oder VR. Halbwegs guter Zustand. Preislich 1000- 1500 !

Einfach alles anbieten - [email protected]

Achja, Raum Berlin wäre günstig - dann könnte ich es abholen!

Vielen Dank, Hans


----------



## AxLpAc (11. Dezember 2006)

gibbet hier noch irgendwo nen weissen fld (manche nennen ihn auch dark horse) aber mit sattelklemmung?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (11. Dezember 2006)

ja ebay,knappe 90+versand


----------



## AxLpAc (11. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> ja ebay,knappe 90+versand



mir auch klar - aber wenn man hier solche 25 schnäppchen sieht und jemandem einen schuldet, da man in unwissenheit einen gerissenen verkauft hat kann man ja mal nachfragen


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (11. Dezember 2006)

dann nehm doch den Darkhorse dann biste auf der sicheren seite


----------



## esgey (12. Dezember 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> gibbet hier noch irgendwo nen weissen fld (manche nennen ihn auch dark horse) aber mit sattelklemmung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    

Ja, oder er nimmt einen dieser fld-Rahmen, die gibts bei eBay für knappe 90.


----------



## esgey (12. Dezember 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> gibbet hier noch irgendwo nen weissen fld (manche nennen ihn auch dark horse) aber mit sattelklemmung?
> 
> grüße





TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> dann nehm doch den Darkhorse dann biste auf der sicheren seite




    

Ja, oder er nimmt einen dieser fld-Rahmen, die gibts bei eBay für knappe 90.


----------



## Benjy (12. Dezember 2006)

mahlzeit,

hat noch irgendwer ein oder zwei paar coustellier-bremsbeläge für die hs33 übrig? falls ja, bitte pm.

Benjy


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (12. Dezember 2006)

nabend,

hat vielleicht einer von euch nen rockring noch rumliegen müsste für 22 z sein


mfg Jan


----------



## Tretschwein (12. Dezember 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> hat vielleicht einer von euch nen rockring noch rumliegen müsste für 22 z sein
> 
> ...


5 Loch?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (12. Dezember 2006)

Tretschwein schrieb:


> 5 Loch?



ne bräuchte 4 loch


----------



## dane08 (13. Dezember 2006)

suche industriegelagerte disk VR nabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bink (14. Dezember 2006)

Tach,

suche einen City-Trial Rahmen. Koxx Code wäre nett. Hat jemand sowas zuhause rumliegen?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (14. Dezember 2006)

moin,

ich bins noch mal  habe grade gesehen das mein rechter kurbel arm voll am arsch ist  und brauch jetzt umbedingt einen neuen! müsste 170mm und ein vier loch sein! 

mfg Jan


----------



## koxxrider (14. Dezember 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich bins noch mal  habe grade gesehen das mein rechter kurbel arm voll am arsch ist  und brauch jetzt umbedingt einen neuen! müsste 170mm und ein vier loch sein!
> 
> mfg Jan



4 loch kurbel?  
eher vierkant


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (14. Dezember 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:


> 4 loch kurbel?
> eher vierkant



ups mein ich doch


----------



## esgey (14. Dezember 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:


> 4 loch kurbel?
> eher vierkant



Genau, und vielleicht auch noch vier *LÖCHER* für das Kettenblatt!!! 
Ist also schon möglich nach einer Vierlochkurbel zu fragen, damit hinterher auch wieder der Rockring passt. Allerdings sollte dann auch noch die Angabe zum Lochkreis kommen!


----------



## KermitB4 (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe 4 Löcher in den Kurbeln 

MFG


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (14. Dezember 2006)

jup Mister Instabil,Sir!


----------



## voytec (15. Dezember 2006)

suche sponsor!!
ich brauche "nur" ein monty pro rahmen!! adresse per PM 

o_0

*ohnefahrraddurchdrehundschrei*


----------



## TrialBreaker (17. Dezember 2006)

suche immer noch jemanden der mit mir trialt und mir vielleicht ein paar gute tipps gibt.komme aus erkner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Dezember 2006)

So Leutz,
will mir diesen oder nächsten Monat ein Trialbike zulegen und wollt schonmal vorab ein Paar Angebote checken.
Ich Suche ein 20". Marke möchte ich gerne ein Echo,Koxx oder sehr bevorzugt ein ZOO! haben.

Ausstattund kann erstmal egal sein, der Zustand sollte aber nicht Totaler-Schrott sein  

Und ja, ein Buget hab ich auch, aber bietet erstmal an, ambesten mit Bild und/oder einer Part liste. Über denn Preis können wir uns ja dann immer noch einigen.

Also macht mal Angebote 
Ambesten per ICQ (344-033-800) oder per 
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## raxx1 (17. Dezember 2006)

Hiho.

Ich Suche ein 20" bike,am besten mit Scheibenbremse Vorne.
Am besten kurzer radstand.
bis 600 sollte es kosten.

Ab baujahr 2004.

Einfach mal sachen anbieten ber PM


----------



## crazy_activist (17. Dezember 2006)

hi, suche nochmal ein 26er.
Allerdings nicht fÃ¼r mich, sondern fÃ¼r ein Kumpel, der jetzt auch Trialern mÃ¶chte. Sollte unter 400â¬ liegen. 
Wollte deshalb mal so sehen, wer hier sein Einsteigerbike verkauft.
GruÃ Franky


----------



## raxx1 (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi ich suche ein Zoo!,koxx levelboss,oder monty 221 pro  20" Rahmen


evt aus ähnliches von anderen marken. PM mit angebot und bild schicken bitte.


----------



## koxxrider (22. Dezember 2006)

hallo,
*suche 20" vorbau*


----------



## TrialBreaker (22. Dezember 2006)

hi leutz.suchene magura hs11,22 oder 33 für hinten.egal welche farbe.natürlich komplett und funktionstüchtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy_activist (23. Dezember 2006)

suche eine louise fÃ¼r hinten, wer hat?
sollte so was um die 50â¬ kosten

GruÃ Franky


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (23. Dezember 2006)

ne louise für 50,du spaßvogel^^könnte sein das das einer hat,ist aber unwahrscheinlich.will dir nich den mut nehmen,viel glück
SUCHE:
sehr günstigen kettenspanner der übers schaltauge funzt


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Dezember 2006)

Hey,
Hat denn keiner ein 20" Trial Bike zuverkaufen? 

Kommt schon, bezahle auch nicht schlecht dafür  

ICQ:344-033-800
oder
[email protected]
oder
PM


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Dezember 2006)

Suche: Vorbau 221Titan 1.1/8ahead

ICQ: 250473344 / PM


----------



## kingpin18 (26. Dezember 2006)

Suche

Roox Dannys Stem 110mm 17° 25,4mm Klemmung
Lenker 31,8mm Klemmung

Wer was hat PM 

Gruß


----------



## crazy_activist (26. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> ne louise für 50,du spaßvogel^^könnte sein das das einer hat,ist aber unwahrscheinlich.will dir nich den mut nehmen,viel glück
> SUCHE:
> sehr günstigen kettenspanner der übers schaltauge funzt



In letzter Zeit sind die Preise wahnsinnig runtergegangen. bei 100%bike bekommt man die Louise schon für 119 neu!! und hier im bikemarkt auch schon für 50, allerdings mit abgefahrenen Bremsklötzten  

Deshalb hoffe ich nun auf meine "50 Bremse".  

Gruß   Franky


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Dezember 2006)

suche eine für vorne,meine juicy muss ich bald abtreten.wenn möglich ebenfalls sehr preisgünstige angebote per PM,hauptsache eine billige,aber bissige vorderradbremse die was für trial is


----------



## roborider (26. Dezember 2006)

Ich suche eine günstige Octalink Kurbel für rechts. Kettenblätter brauche ich nicht, jedoch muss es die 22/32/42 Version sein, nicht die 26/36/44!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Dezember 2006)

habe ne fsa v-drive kurbelgarnitur,mit integrieter achse,dazu gibts das original fsa megaExo innenlage(BB-73E) ,lager neupreis war 52 ,aber da mir beim ausbau jeweils 2 der 16 einrastpunkefür das lagerwerkzeug ausgenudelt sind,will ich nur noch 30.es behidert den einbau(ausbau) nicht im geringsten,nur ich hatte nich das richtige werkzeug.die garnitur ist absolut neuwertig und hat mal umd die 70  gekostet.alles zusammen nen fuffie ink. versand und ende 
mit der anzahl der zähne mal gucken,mom...


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Dezember 2006)

so:http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=31140&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjy (26. Dezember 2006)

moin,

ich gehe mal davon aus das meine suche ohne erfolg bleiben wird, aber versuchen kann ichs ja. also: hat jemand zufälligerweise einen koxx kenny belaey pro-model rahmen abzugeben?  

also dieser hier:






Gruß
Benjy


----------



## koxxrider (26. Dezember 2006)

suche alle teile für 20" bikes. bitte alles anbieten.


----------



## TrialBreaker (27. Dezember 2006)

alle teile oder alte teile???


----------



## Scrat (27. Dezember 2006)

Suche:

Louise- oder Marta-Hebel links oder RB-Disc-Hebel.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## koxxrider (27. Dezember 2006)

TrialBreaker schrieb:


> alle teile oder alte teile???



alle


----------



## TrialBreaker (27. Dezember 2006)

na dann sag mal was du brauchst.hab ne menge teile da


----------



## Fars (27. Dezember 2006)

Suche ein Tretlager: ISIS, industriegelagert,68mm, 127-128mm breit und evl. noch kurbeln für freilaufmontage dazu(Echo,zoo,try all usw. 158-160mm).


----------



## Eisbein (27. Dezember 2006)

suche Adapter. Also FÃ¼r die V'brake, das man die mit MagurabelÃ¤ge fahren kann. Oder ne alternative dazu. denn 18â¬ sind ziemlich teuer.


----------



## DH Kierspe (27. Dezember 2006)

Moin Jungs,

Hat einer von euch ganz zufällig noch ein CZAR Ivan irgenwo rumstehen/liegen???
Brauche es dringend


THX im vorraus


Gruß
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (27. Dezember 2006)

Hey hallo!

Suche dringend ein 19 oder 18t singlespeed ritzel am besten
Surly oder King! Wäre super wenn einer von euch was hat!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (27. Dezember 2006)

moin moin,
bräuchte dringend ein neues 26" Hinterrad ! 
bitte alles anbieten.

mfg Jan


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Dezember 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> moin moin,
> bräuchte dringend ein neues 26" Hinterrad !
> bitte alles anbieten.
> 
> mfg Jan



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3295369&postcount=2277


----------



## trialsrider (27. Dezember 2006)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> moin moin,
> bräuchte dringend ein neues 26" Hinterrad !
> bitte alles anbieten.
> und würde gern all mein Geld und
> ...



bump


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (27. Dezember 2006)

^^ ja muss wohl dazufügen das es nicht mehr als 120 kosten soll^^


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (27. Dezember 2006)

Suche immer noch jegliche art vom hs 33 power pads(heatsink,rockpads usw...) zum einbauen und fahren,nich so nachfüll pads oder so.ich weiß könnt ich mir auch auf trialmarkt bestellen aber weil ja jetzt so viel auf v-brake umsteigen hat vllt der ein oder andere ein paar (wenig-) gebrauchte da 
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (27. Dezember 2006)

@TrialVirusOpfer
ich hab noch 2 nagelneue graue magura beläge.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (27. Dezember 2006)

ja nich die standart dinger,sollten schon mindestends POWER pads sein,die grauen sind ja nur die standart dinger(??) und die haben nich wirklich bremswirkung,will mit denen ja trialen gell.


----------



## dane08 (27. Dezember 2006)

hab ich mir schon gedacht das du die nicht willst, aber versuchen kann mann es ja mal


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (27. Dezember 2006)

Gibt bestimmt welche die die vllt für vorne wollen,wo die bremskraft ja nich soooo gut sein muss.viel glück
suche geht weiter


----------



## Benjy (28. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> Suche immer noch jegliche art vom hs 33 power pads(heatsink,rockpads usw...) zum einbauen und fahren,nich so nachfüll pads oder so.ich weiß könnt ich mir auch auf trialmarkt bestellen aber weil ja jetzt so viel auf v-brake umsteigen hat vllt der ein oder andere ein paar (wenig-) gebrauchte da
> MfG



hol dir doch die roten magura bremsbeläge... die Kool-stop... fahre die selbst auch und bin recht zufrieden damit


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (28. Dezember 2006)

Ja meine reichen noch aber vllt bekomme ich hier kostengünstig ein paar ausm forum^^fahre momentan try all beläge und will mal was neues testen ohne viel ausgeben zu müssen--->Gbrauchte


----------



## Benjy (28. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> Ja meine reichen noch aber vllt bekomme ich hier kostengünstig ein paar ausm forum^^fahre momentan try all beläge und will mal was neues testen ohne viel ausgeben zu müssen--->Gbrauchte



die dinger kosten doch nur 10  beim jan... weiß nicht was daran "viel" sein soll... heatsink, try-all, echo usw. sind doch teurer... teilweise doppelt so teuer


----------



## koxxrider (28. Dezember 2006)

hab doch rote cool stop
nur kurz gebraucht, also fast wie neu


----------



## trialsrider (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

SUCHE DRINGEND:
26" Trial Gabel mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme mit langem schaft!
Mir ist heute die Gabel von Felix M gebrochen!  

und ein Singlespeed ritzel such ich auch noch!  

Martin


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (29. Dezember 2006)

moin,

hat jemand noch einen 26" HR Reifen?? 

bräuchte einen TryAll Stiky, oder einen maxxis minion

mfg Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (29. Dezember 2006)

Brauche hilfe  mir is heute beim warten der HS 33 eine der 4 gewinde der aufnahme komplett durchgenudelt.was tun? ich hoffe da is noch was zu retten,es ist doch sooooo jung  vllt gibt es ja eine sache die ich dafür kaufen muss,deshalb frag ich hier im suche-thread nach.


----------



## konrad (29. Dezember 2006)

geh in bikeladen.die scheiden dir dann ein M6 gewinde rein.musst dann nur noch die HS-halteschelle ein bissl auffeilen,damit die dickere schrauben durchpasst-fertsch!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (29. Dezember 2006)

So war grade nochmal im bikeladen gegeüber 5 min vor schluss^^der typ hat erst mal den ganzen laden zusammengetrommet weil der so ein"monster" (mein rad^^) noch nie gesehen hat.letztendlich muss ich heute die komplette bremsanlage abmontiern und morgen bekomm ich dann ein m6 gewindedanke für die hilfe,und übrignes meine bremsbeläge-suche hat such auch erledigt MfG Martin


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Dezember 2006)

kennt jemand noch jemanden, der mir ne deore kurbel auf schraubritzel bearbeiten kann, so wie es bei biketrial.ch zu kaufen gibt.

suche nämlich noch ne 170er kurbel für schraubritzel, da ich noch 158er fahre.

würde auch ne deore kurbel opfern dafür


----------



## Trial-o-mat (30. Dezember 2006)

hab grad mist gebaut


----------



## bikersemmel (30. Dezember 2006)

Hi ich suche für mein 20" XTP die Lenkervorbaueinheit vom Monty Ti zum bezalbaren Preis.


----------



## Trial-o-mat (30. Dezember 2006)

ich hab ne lange Liste

Hinterradnabe mit Freilauf (sowas in richtung XT)
Trial-Felge (möglichst breit und günstig)
Reifen (so 2.35 -2.5)
linker Kurbelarm (Octalink) - der alte ist ausgeleckert...
Schraubgriffe

hab noch ne Julie Postmount, sora und capreo-schaltwerke, nen XT-Bremsgriff (V-Brake) für hinten und ne deore vierkant-kurbelgarnitur zum tauschen. wer hat was?

an der stelle gleich noch nen guten Rutsch an alle
mfg steve


----------



## ecols (31. Dezember 2006)

ne kurbel hab ich noch.. Deore halt.. gebraucht.. billig..


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Januar 2007)

*Suche neue Kurbeln.
170mm mit gewinde für freilaufritzel.
bietet erstmal alles an, am besten per pn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Januar 2007)

Trial-o-mat schrieb:


> ich hab ne lange Liste
> 
> Hinterradnabe mit Freilauf (sowas in richtung XT)
> Trial-Felge (möglichst breit und günstig)
> ...



Hab ne Hügi 240, Zahnscheiben und Federnwurden erst vor kurzen komplett ersetzt

Außerdem DX32 silber ungelocht, ca 2-3x angeflext wroden


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Januar 2007)

suche 20" hinterrad und eine hinterradnabe (am besten mit discaufnahme) doch wenn ihr so noch was rumfliegen habt einfach ne PM an mich

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Icke84 (3. Januar 2007)

hi ihrs,

ich such nen 26" HR Laufrad mit Freilaufnabe

ne gelochte Felge wär gewünscht 

schreibt mir, danke und frohes neues noch


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Januar 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hi ihrs,
> 
> ich such nen 26" HR Laufrad mit Freilaufnabe
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=32780&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Icke84 (3. Januar 2007)

ja hat ich schon vorher mal gesehn, aber ist mir nen bisschen zu teuer. fange gerade an und brauch da noch nich so teures gerät. trotzdem danke


----------



## trialsrider (3. Januar 2007)

ICH WILL WIEDER TRIALEN UND BRAUCHE UNBEDINGT IRGEND EINE GABEL IST MIR EGAL WIE SIE AUSSIEHT!!! HAT KEINER MEHR NE GABEL????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (3. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ne 2 Jahre alte Echo Pure Gabel. Aber die ist glaube ich etwas verbogen.


----------



## trialsrider (3. Januar 2007)

Wäre nett wenn du mal schaun könntest! und wenns noch geht einfach Fotos posten und mir sagen was du dafür haben willst! 

danke schonmal!  Ach ja ich würde auch Tauschen gegen eine Marzocchi MX Comp oder eine rote Norco Starr Gabel da bei beiden leider der Schaft ein kleines bisschen zu kurz ist! (Beim ashton brauch man einen ziemlich langen)


----------



## Downhiller126 (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo Jungs!

Ich suche ein 26" Trialrad für ein schmales Geld! Es müssen nicht die noblesten Teile dran sein, da ich eh blutiger Anfänger bin was die Trialsache angeht! Es kann auch ruhig etwas älter sein, aber e müsste halt noch fahrbar sein!! 
Wäre cool, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!! 

MfG Philipp


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Januar 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ICH WILL WIEDER TRIALEN UND BRAUCHE UNBEDINGT IRGEND EINE GABEL IST MIR EGAL WIE SIE AUSSIEHT!!! HAT KEINER MEHR NE GABEL????



ich hätte auch noch eine. ist aber noname und die ausfallenden sehen irgendwie komisch aus. hat bisher aber treuen dienste geleistet!


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Januar 2007)

*Suche neue Kurbeln.
170mm mit gewinde für freilaufritzel.
bietet erstmal alles an, am besten per pn*


----------



## Fars (3. Januar 2007)

Suche nen 20" short rahmen.(Echo,koxx,zoo! usw)


----------



## andre35i (5. Januar 2007)

kommste mit dein nicht mehr klar oder wie was wilste den haben suche ja nen 20


----------



## trialsrider (5. Januar 2007)

andre35i schrieb:


> kommste mit dein nicht mehr klar oder wie was wilste den haben suche ja nen 20



mit nem gebrochenen KOXX fährt es sich nur noch halb so gut!


----------



## andre35i (5. Januar 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> mit nem gebrochenen KOXX fährt es sich nur noch halb so gut!



achso und das erfahre ich jetz erst...wuste das nicht das er gebrochen ist


----------



## Fars (5. Januar 2007)

Hab mich doch für nen neuen entschieden Wenn einer nen neuwertigen hat, bitte pm an mich. Danke

2 andre35i
also bleibt happy doch der einzige koxxfahrer bei uns in Rostock wenn er sich nen adamant holt, ist die Hansestadt KOXXFREI)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (5. Januar 2007)

ich suche nen brakebooster für die V'brake muss nichts spektakuläres sein, kann aber. also alle die was haben ODER vll. was selber basteln können, PN an mich.


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Januar 2007)

*suche dringend noch 170er kurbeln, für schraubritzel!!!*


----------



## Icke84 (5. Januar 2007)

such immernoch nen 26" hinteres Laufrad mit freilaufnabe. am liebsten mit gelochter felge. un nich zu teuer


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Januar 2007)

Suche 28Loch VR-Nabe 20" Farbe eigentlich egal... schwarz wäre cool

PM oder ICQ 250473344


----------



## andre35i (6. Januar 2007)

Fars schrieb:


> Hab mich doch für nen neuen entschieden Wenn einer nen neuwertigen hat, bitte pm an mich. Danke
> 
> 2 andre35i
> also bleibt happy doch der einzige koxxfahrer bei uns in Rostock wenn er sich nen adamant holt, ist die Hansestadt KOXXFREI)



ja wen...das ist ja schon monate her...jap koxx fahrer sterben aus...naja kann mann nichts machen...hoffe du endscheidest dich für das richtige...


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (6. Januar 2007)

adre351,
was isn das für ein Hund auf deinem Bild?


----------



## andre35i (6. Januar 2007)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> adre351,
> was isn das für ein Hund auf deinem Bild?



das ist ein shapei


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2007)

*suche dringend noch 170er kurbeln, für schraubritzel!!!
*


----------



## KermitB4 (7. Januar 2007)

Ich brauch mal wieder etwas Bitumen, hat da jemand noch was für mich?

Außerdem brauch ich noch nen neuen Steuersatz!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (7. Januar 2007)

wenn du mal wieder in mannheim bist kann ich dir bitumen geben. hab noch nen block im keller


----------



## kingspohla (7. Januar 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal wieder etwas Bitumen, hat da jemand noch was für mich?
> 
> Außerdem brauch ich noch nen neuen Steuersatz!
> 
> MFG



ich kann dir was schicken:




gruß...


----------



## kingspohla (7. Januar 2007)

ich such nen innlager einbaubreite:68mm gesamtlänge:122 oder 122,5 isis
am besten unbenutzt oder wenig gefahren........

gruß...


----------



## dane08 (7. Januar 2007)

ich bräuchte auch mal wieder bitumen hab aber keine lust versand dafür zu bezahlen. müssten dachdecker oder die leute die die straßen immer wieder erneuern sowas ncht auch haben?


----------



## Schevron (7. Januar 2007)

ich hab meins vom dachdecker. das is echt prima. und in den mengen die man fürs trial braucht bekommst es ev auch geschenkt


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. Januar 2007)

Also sich Bitumen schicken zu lassen, is doch dumm. Kann man sich doch aus jeder Ritze kratzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (7. Januar 2007)

Kriegt man nicht auch was beim Dachdecker oder so? Also schicken lassen würd ichs nicht.


----------



## kingspohla (7. Januar 2007)

wer das ernst nimmt is selber schuld!


----------



## KermitB4 (7. Januar 2007)

@ Kingspohla,

danke für dein Angebot, ich bekomme schon welches vom Schevron.

MFG


----------



## Schevron (7. Januar 2007)

hab heute ein mädel in nem auto mit dem Kennzeichen FB IX ... gesehen (in Mannheim)
da lag hinten im Kofferraum ein nagelneues schwarzes (also auch felgen usw) Adamant A1

kennt jemand von euch die oder denjenigen. Würd mich freun wenn die person auch in Mannheim wohnen würde. dann hätt ich noch jemanden zum fahren


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Januar 2007)

Suche: Monty Lenker 221TI und nen Monty Vorbau 221Ti...

PM / ICQ 250473344


----------



## KermitB4 (7. Januar 2007)

@ Schevron,

der Bike-Show wohnt jetzt in Mannheim und sucht bestimmt noch jemanden zum Fahren - kontaktier ihn mal!

MFG


----------



## Schevron (8. Januar 2007)

jup, thx
hab ich gestern abend noch vom Dominik erfahren. hab auch schon gesmst

freu mich schon auf nochjemanden zum fahren. besonders nachdem sascha zur zeit ausfällt wegen sturz


----------



## DH Kierspe (9. Januar 2007)

moin Jungs,

Brauche ne alte aber noch fahrtüchtige gabel mit cantis brauch auch keine diskaufnahme haben
Wenn jemand was hat bitte pm oder icq: 255 933 435

Danke im vorraus

Gruß
M0ritz


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Januar 2007)

Hi!!!

Ich such des LIEPS ÄND BAUNDS Video. Also falls es einer abzugeben hat, bitte mal melden.

Und dann bräucht ich noch die Trialsport Ausgabe, wo der Bericht von der EM in Aiguilles en Queyras (Frankreich) drin is. Die EM war 27.-29. Juli 2000 und den Bericht hab ich geschrieben... Also falls einer die Ausgabe noch rumliegen hat und nich mehr braucht - ebenfalls melden.


----------



## Tretschwein (10. Januar 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Und dann bräucht ich noch die Trialsport Ausgabe, wo der Bericht von der EM in Aiguilles en Queyras (Frankreich) drin is. Die EM war 27.-29. Juli 2000 und den Bericht hab ich geschrieben... Also falls einer die Ausgabe noch rumliegen hat und nich mehr braucht - ebenfalls melden.


Wenn ich dafür Dein King-Hinterrad bekomme, schick ich Dir die Ausgabe und die DVD gratis mit dazu.

Levelboss, nicht tretschwein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pellenheimer (11. Januar 2007)

Sers, 
ich such ein 24 " Rad ..rahmen und gabel  am besten komplett oder zumindest mit laufrädern .wer hat erfahrung ,pro und contra , wer hat eins los zuwerden (felix?)?wo kann ich die alternativ herbekommen?  ihr erreicht mich auch per icq es wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein paar tips geben könnt 
vielen dank duckundwech


----------



## Metal Moses (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo. Suche ein paar neue Parts, zwar Pedale, Lenker und Vorbau. Sollte alles funktionieren. Bitte PM wenn ihr was habt.


----------



## trialbock (13. Januar 2007)

*MOIN 
SUCHE MONTY TI VORBAU
und ALU GABL für das 221 PRO 
MFG *


----------



## trialbock (13. Januar 2007)

nachricht per PM oder icq 291 280 696 
MFG


----------



## Plattländer_HB (14. Januar 2007)

*Hi da draussen,

hoffentlich kann mir jemand von euch helfen.
Ich suche eine Mantitou Stance Flow bzw. eine Marzocchi All Mountain für normale Achse mit min. 235mm Schaftlänge. Bietet alles an mit 120-150mm verstellbaren Federweg.

Schickt mir bitte Bilder mit. Preis VB.

Mfg*


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Januar 2007)

Plattländer_HB schrieb:


> *Hi da draussen,
> 
> hoffentlich kann mir jemand von euch helfen.
> Ich suche eine Mantitou Stance Flow bzw. eine Marzocchi All Mountain für normale Achse mit min. 235mm Schaftlänge. Bietet alles an mit 120-150mm verstellbaren Federweg.
> ...



kann man damit besser trial fahren??? könnte vielleicht ein bisschen schwerer sein als ne starre alu-gabel...


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (14. Januar 2007)

klartext:falsches forum,falsches thema und falsches part^.^
schreibs ins forum"suche" weiter unten auf der startseite


----------



## dirk_diggler (16. Januar 2007)

Ich suche..

- Kurbeln, ISIS, 170mm lang, für Frontfreilauf + Rockring
- ISIS Innenlager 127,5mm, Lagerbreite 68mm 
- Pedale Tioga oder TryALL mit wechselbaren Stiften

Kratzer usw. sind völlig egal. 
Einen evtl. bereits angeschraubten Freilauf würde ich ggf. mitkaufen. Sollte aber nicht gerade nur ein ACS sein... 

Bitte per Mail anbieten.. 

Grüße Uli


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Januar 2007)

*


dirk_diggler schrieb:



			Ich suche..

- Kurbeln, ISIS, 170mm lang, für Frontfreilauf + Rockring
...

Kratzer usw. sind völlig egal. 
Einen evtl. bereits angeschraubten Freilauf würde ich ggf. mitkaufen. Sollte aber nicht gerade nur ein ACS sein... 

Bitte per Mail anbieten.. 

Grüße Uli
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


dito, aber muss nicht zwingend isis sein!
einfach alles anbieten hauptsache:
170..175mm
für frontfreilauf!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (16. Januar 2007)

SUCHE TI Monty Vorbau 
dringend 
mfg 

PM oder icq 
danke


----------



## Trial-o-mat (16. Januar 2007)

suche ne Isis-kurbel. bis ca. 50â¬. Kann auch von shimano sein.


----------



## Hiro (16. Januar 2007)

Was für Seite, oder einen Satz?


----------



## KermitB4 (16. Januar 2007)

Suche:

Monty TI Lenker

Kontakt bitte per PN

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Januar 2007)

Suche:
-16 oder 17 zahn ritzel mit(falls nicht klar) breiter auflageflÃ¤che,meine fressen sich immer extrem in den kassettenkÃ¶rper...fÃ¼r einen modifizierten 8 fach kassettenkÃ¶rper.
bitte preisgÃ¼nstig und keine online-shop empfehlungen,kann auch gerne etwas Ã¤lter/lÃ¤nger gebraucht sein.
-schraubritzel fÃ¼r vorne,anzahl der zÃ¤hne erst mal nebensÃ¤chlich,auch bitte keine online shop empfehlungen,kann auch wider Ã¤lter/gebraucht sein.
MfG Martin


----------



## robs (17. Januar 2007)

Ein 19Z- Ritzelbausatz kriegst du für 0,- plus Versand... musst aber noch was dran tun. Garantie natürlich ausgeschlossen:

siehe altes Posting von mir (klick)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Januar 2007)

dann gerne,hat die konstruktion durch die bolzen denn so viel spannung,das sich das ritzel selbst nicht mal wieder in den kassettnkÃ¶rper frisst?wenn ja probier ichs mal,hab hier noch ne menge spacer.und ein ritzel kann ich ja je nach bedarf mit ein paar bohrungen  anpassen und die anzahl der zÃ¤hne ein wenig bestimmen,aber mit 19 komm ich auch noch zurecht.
ok einverstanden,ich sitze hier mit meinem zerfressenem kassettekÃ¶rper ,hab mir ne neue nabe reingebaut aber such noch ebn das ritzel,will auch wider fahren^^
weiteres per PM
MfG Martin


----------



## Benjy (18. Januar 2007)

moin

suche dringendst eine 200mm 6-lochbremsscheibe für möglichst wenig geld... egal ob neu oder gebraucht, egal ob magura, hope, hayes, formula... hauptsache 200mm durchmesser.

könnte zur not auch gegen eine 180mm scheibe tauschen, für die ich ja nun keine verwendung mehr habe... wurde nur knapp 3 monate gefahren.

gruß
Benjy


----------



## atom-dragon (18. Januar 2007)

Hi

@Benjy

Hätte ne 203 Hayes Scheibe!
Würde gegen ne 180 Scheibe tauschen!
Hast du vileicht auch noch nen 180mm Adapter?


----------



## Benjy (18. Januar 2007)

atom-dragon schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @Benjy
> 
> ...



danke, aber die passt leider nicht... hab ich schon ausprobiert.... sollten genau 200mm sein

und nein, den adapter hab ich leider nicht^^



edit:
hat sich erledigt... hab mir nu ne grimeca-bremsscheibe bestellt.


----------



## t-time1991 (18. Januar 2007)

hi ich fange mim trialan an und bin auf der suche nach ner weißen stargabel mit discaufnahmewenns geht nicht zuteuer thx schon ma im vorraus cYa


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2007)

t-time1991 schrieb:


> hi ich fange mim trialan an und bin auf der suche nach ner weißen stargabel mit discaufnahmewenns geht nicht zuteuer thx schon ma im vorraus cYa



schau mal bei ebay. da gibt es manchmal welche für knapp 36.
die hatte ich auch mal und war soweit zufrieden...

frag mal den trialsrider der hat die jetzt, ihm macht die auch spaß


----------



## trialsrider (19. Januar 2007)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> schau mal bei ebay. da gibt es manchmal welche für knapp 36.
> die hatte ich auch mal und war soweit zufrieden...
> 
> frag mal den trialsrider der hat die jetzt, ihm macht die auch spaß



ja sie macht mir spaß! aber nur solang bis sie nachgibt....und ich habe da ein ungutes gefühl das sie das bald tut!


----------



## Eisbein (19. Januar 2007)

suche dringent V'brake beläge mit alu halter, also die heatsink backings. würde auch nur die alu halter nehmen. oder wo kann man die noch kaufen außer bei heatsinkbikes?


----------



## Bike Lane (19. Januar 2007)

www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## Eisbein (19. Januar 2007)

Ja danke, auf die idee wäre ich gar nicht gekommen.  ich suche doch V'brake beläge ,it alu halter und die hat jan nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Januar 2007)

Suche ne starre HR nabe fÃ¼r steckritzel,kann auch gerne fÃ¼r ne rennard kassette geeignet sein,muss aber nicht.bitte recht gÃ¼nstig nicht so dinger wie chris king wofÃ¼r ich mir ein komplettes HR kaufen kÃ¶nnte^^
aso 32 loch brÃ¤uchte ich.kÃ¶nnte auch gegen diverse teile tauschen.
MfG Martin


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Suche ne starre HR nabe fÃ¼r steckritzel,kann auch gerne fÃ¼r ne rennard kassette geeignet sein,muss aber nicht.bitte recht gÃ¼nstig nicht so dinger wie chris king wofÃ¼r ich mir ein komplettes HR kaufen kÃ¶nnte^^
> aso 32 loch brÃ¤uchte ich.kÃ¶nnte auch gegen diverse teile tauschen.
> MfG Martin



was hÃ¤lst du von nem starren freilauf fÃ¼r ne shimano nabe???


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Januar 2007)

hm?noch nie was von gehÃ¶rt.in der nabe ist ja schon eine freilauf,und das man den auch noch auseinander nehmen kann is mir neu.du meinst jetzt den kassettenkÃ¶rper oder?wenn nicht erklÃ¤r mir das nochmal genauer,ich steh aufm schlauch^^
N8


----------



## konrad (21. Januar 2007)

schau mal beim jan gÃ¶hrig,da gibts deore naben,bei dennen der freilauf fest gemacht wurde...

das komplette laufrad mir 42er try-all felge fÃ¼r 125â¬


----------



## robs (21. Januar 2007)

Eine Hügi kann man auch relativ leicht starr machen. Dazu braucht es eigentlich nur Unterlegscheiben. Und ne Hügi natürlich


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Januar 2007)

...und geld natÃ¼rlich,fÃ¼r ne hÃ¼gi bekommt man auch schon fast ne chrissy^^
muss mich nochmal genauer mit denm innenleben von meinen naben auseinander setzen-.-
trotzdem:wenn einer was hat bitte melden


----------



## robs (21. Januar 2007)

Ja für ne neue...  Und nicht alle wissen dass diese Magura Pro Naben (oder wie die heißen) auch eigentlich Hügis sind. Neulich ist ein Laufrad mit Hügi für wenig Geld weggegangen.


----------



## dane08 (21. Januar 2007)

ich suche nen vorbau 
entweder den vom 221ti oder den vom arrow clean zero (marco hösel)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Januar 2007)

Suche folgendes Zeug:

-für 20" Bike nen Hr. Reifen
-Bremsbeläge Rockpads Magura rot
-HR-Felge 19" (32 Loch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (22. Januar 2007)

hey leutz,

suche wieder nen 20" da mir 26" nicht so zuspricht!
20" ist eben doch die macht!

also einfach mal so alles anbieten, was ihr habt..aber bitte kein 0815 schrott oda sowas....sollte schon was gutes sein! model und bla ist erstmal egal!
einfach pm mit infos und evtl bildern an mich oda an [email protected]!

Jan


----------



## dirk_diggler (22. Januar 2007)

Servus..

suche ISIS Innenlager 127,5mm für Frontfreilauf.. 

Grüße Uli


----------



## trialsrider (23. Januar 2007)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:


> hey leutz,
> 
> suche wieder nen 20" da mir 26" nicht so zuspricht!
> 20" ist eben doch die macht!
> ...



Hauptsache erst Töne spucken vonwegen : Ich werde nun doch noch geschlechtsreif!!


----------



## Trialside (24. Januar 2007)

Hat jemand noch nen defekten ACS-Freilauf rumliegen? Würde mich sehr freuen. Bräuchte eig nur einen von den Federn, die die Klinken nach außen drückt.

Wer was hat einfach melden...

MfG Lukas


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2007)

Hab noch 2 hier,also federn.
MfG


----------



## C00L_MAN (25. Januar 2007)

hallo,
suche schwarze Vorderrad Felge für 26" in 32 Loch 
MfG Sergey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-time1991 (25. Januar 2007)

hi also ich suche ne hs33 fürs hr habt ihr viell ne idee wie ich dran komme (aber nicht bei ebay) wos nicht zuteuer ist?? oder kennt ihr einen der seine verkauft zur not nehme ich auch nen satz aber nur wenn ich keine einzelne finde also vielen dank im vorraus mfg maX


----------



## racejo (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

suche rockring für das mittlere (32 Zähne ) oder große (44 Zähne) kettenblatt.


----------



## Eisbein (25. Januar 2007)

suche vierkantinnenlager, also min. 125mm breite, und ja 68mm gehäusemaß


----------



## genio (26. Januar 2007)

hallo!

ich such nen hs33 bremshebel, baujahr egal, hauptsache läuft nicht aus und funktioniert.

kann ruhig ohne hebel sein, da bei mir nur der kolben klemmt!

angebote bitte per mail

[email protected]

mfg seb


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Januar 2007)

*170er Kurbeln für freilaufritzel
stahlflexleitung*


----------



## Schevron (28. Januar 2007)

ne disc stahlfelx hab ich noch. oder willst ne hs33?


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Januar 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> ne disc stahlfelx hab ich noch. oder willst ne hs33?



ich sag mal so: ne disc für vorn wäre schonmal hammer, wenn noch eine für ne hs33 für hinten dazu kommt wär es perfekt!!!
wie lang ist di disc leitung und was ist alles dabei


----------



## liltrialer (28. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht hat einer von euch ein 26" bike zum verkaufen. würde ca 700 dafür ausgeben. Oder sind 20" besser?


----------



## dirk_diggler (3. Februar 2007)

Servus,

suche eine 20" Gabel mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Gabelschaft muss noch mind. 210mm sein. 

Bitte per Mail anbieten.. Danke! 

Grüße Uli


----------



## koxxrider (3. Februar 2007)

liltrialer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat einer von euch ein 26" bike zum verkaufen. würde ca 700 dafür ausgeben. Oder sind 20" besser?



frag ma den herrn trialsrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Februar 2007)

Der hat seinen Senf schon in dem eigentlich dazu erstellten Thread dazugegeben
MfG


----------



## raxx1 (5. Februar 2007)

Huhu liebe trialer.



Ich wollte mal fragen ob sich vielleicht ein tauschpartner findet.


Ich würde mein schönes 20" bike gerne gegen ein 26" bike mit kurzem Radstand tauschen.

Zu meinem Bike:

Ich habe An dem bike einen Monty Pro 07 rahmen,und sonst Koxx levelboss 04 teile.2 Hs33,vorne und hinten,ebenfalls bj 2004,das heisst,sie reißen nicht und packen gut.

gabel habe ich im moment eine noname stahl gabel,da meine alte leider kapput ist......


Für weitere Details eine PM schicken,bei angeboten ebenfalls.
Bilder folgen in kürze .


----------



## andre35i (5. Februar 2007)

hallo leute suche einen 20 trial rahmen...scheibt mir privat...lg andre


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (6. Februar 2007)

Suche einen Avid Adapter PM auf IS 2000 185 mm Und eine Avid Single Digit 7


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Februar 2007)

hab was fÃ¼r euch gefunden,wurde ja hÃ¤ufiger gesucht.ist zwar nicht mein angebot,aber ich will nicht das so ein dirter oder so sieht xD
hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=39580&sort=1&cat=33&page=1


----------



## luckygambler (8. Februar 2007)

hi leute
suche ein gÃ¼nstiges einsteigerbike. 
leider stehen mir nicht mehr als 300â¬ zur verfÃ¼gung.
vl kriegt man dafÃ¼r ja ein altes 26" trial. ausstattung kann auch "ausbaufÃ¤hig" sein 
oder jemand mÃ¶chte ein altes 20" loswerden fÃ¼r ca. 200â¬
bin 173 gross...
gruss
chris


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Februar 2007)

DafÃ¼r bekommst du maximal ein rahmenkit.hab fÃ¼r meinen pitti rahmen schon 300 zahlen mÃ¼ssen.
aber good luck


----------



## Fars (8. Februar 2007)

Ich hab mir vor drei jahren n Monty x-alp für 200 Euro bei ebay gekauft. Es war 1,5 jahre alt. Also guck bei ebay rein, da gibts manchmal was günstiges. 
Viel Glück!


----------



## KermitB4 (9. Februar 2007)

Aber auch viel Schrott!

Also AUFPASSEN!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (9. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach folgenden Teilen für meine 20"-Lady:

Monty oder TryAll ISIS Innenlager mit 127,5mm Achsbreite
VR Nabe mit 6-Loch-Diskaufnahme und 32 Loch (wenn mgl. schwarz)
HR Nabe ebenfalls 32 Loch und Aufnahme für Schraubritzel (wenn mgl. auch schwarz).
Zustand kann gebraucht sein, sollte aber noch gut funktionieren.
Edit: Weiße Naben wären noch besser als schwarze....

Grüße Lukas


----------



## konrad (12. Februar 2007)

suche ne 180er SL-disc von magura.sollte möglichst neuwertig sein und noch grade

please PN!


----------



## derFred (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo!
Ich suche noch eine 135mm HR Nabe für schraubritzel.
Hat einer was anzubieten?
Meldet euch!

mfG,derFred


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Februar 2007)

suche leicht gebrauchte 26" gabel


----------



## Benjy (13. Februar 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> suche leicht gebrauchte 26" gabel



hersteller egal?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Februar 2007)

was ist es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (13. Februar 2007)

Habe hier noch eine neuwertige Echo-Gabel liegen. Mit Disc-Aufnahme.

Bei interesse -> PN

MFG


----------



## Vermi (14. Februar 2007)

He Leute, ich such ein ISIS Innelager. Sollte gut und nicht so teuer sein. Das von try all hab ich gerade getötet. Gebt mal nen Tip wo ich was bekommen kann.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (14. Februar 2007)

Vermi schrieb:


> He Leute, ich such ein ISIS Innelager. Sollte gut und nicht so teuer sein. Das von try all hab ich gerade getötet. Gebt mal nen Tip wo ich was bekommen kann.



Beim Jan www.trialmarkt.de gibts ein neues mit einem super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## KermitB4 (14. Februar 2007)

Suche 20 " Gabel mit Disc und Magura Aufnahme. Sollte noch möglichst neuwertig sein.

MFG


----------



## Fars (14. Februar 2007)

Vermi schrieb:


> He Leute, ich such ein ISIS Innelager. Sollte gut und nicht so teuer sein. Das von try all hab ich gerade getötet. Gebt mal nen Tip wo ich was bekommen kann.



Bei www.bikes-all-over.de gibts n toxsin innenlager für 30 euro! Da musste aber wegen der lieferzeit fragen. Und die seite ist komischerweise zur zeit down.

Beim trialmarkt gibts kein FSA mehr!!! Schade, ein gutes tretlager


----------



## Hiro (15. Februar 2007)

Vermi schrieb:


> He Leute, ich such ein ISIS Innelager. Sollte gut und nicht so teuer sein. Das von try all hab ich gerade getötet. Gebt mal nen Tip wo ich was bekommen kann.



Schau mal bei:

http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html

unter TOXSIN.


----------



## atom-dragon (15. Februar 2007)

Also für leute die ein wirklich Gutes ISIS Lager haben wollen, die sollten sich ne TruVativ kaufen hält bei meinem Koleggen schon fast 1 Jahr und er fährt täglich!
Bei mir an meiner Street Schlampe hält das auch schon über 1 Jahr!


----------



## Vermi (15. Februar 2007)

Danke für die Tips. Ich hab ein Toxsin bestellt.


----------



## Trialside (17. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich brauche unbedingt ne VR und HR Nabe für meine 20"-Lady beide mit 32 Loch.
VR-Nabe muss 6-Loch-Discaufnahme haben und die HR-Nabe ne Schraubritzelaufnahme. Farbe ist soweit egal, da ich sie weiß lackieren möchte.
Macht mir einfach Angebote....

Lukas


----------



## *Souly* (17. Februar 2007)

hallo

ich suche eine VR nabe mit 32loch, ohne disc aufnahme und mit studs( verschraubung durch imbus schrauben).

wenn jemand etwas hat bitte per pm melden.

mfg souly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (20. Februar 2007)

suche xtp-r/v-racing..... wenn jemand eins zu verkaufen hat bitte pm.


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Februar 2007)

Wird hier in D wohl kaum einer haben...

Schau mal ins französische Forum, da werden etliche angeboten.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (20. Februar 2007)

nopogo?


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Februar 2007)

ne, bei espacetrial


----------



## curry4king (22. Februar 2007)

Suche steilen 31.8 vorbau (35°) für mein 20" da echobike ja nicht mit dem VIZ anland kommt 
oder kennt noch wer nen anderen Shop außer voll Tartybikes


----------



## luckygambler (23. Februar 2007)

moin
ich hab auf www.vtcz.ch von nem werkzeug zum rändeln der felgenflanken gelesen. weiss jemand wo es sowas gibt?
gruss


----------



## florianwagner (23. Februar 2007)

hi, ich suche nen 26" hinterbau, kann auch von nem kaputten rahmen stammen, die kettenstreben sollten so zwischen 370-380mm haben. also es ist wirklich egal was das für ein rahmen gewesen ist, am besten einer der schrott ist und sowieso wegeschmissen werden würde.


----------



## luckygambler (23. Februar 2007)

hi ich hab ein ähnliches problem. mein hinterbau ist etwas schief. weisst du was man da machen kann? hab heute schon paar mails an deutsche trialschmiede geschrieben.... 
gruss


----------



## trialsrider (23. Februar 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hi, ich suche nen 26" hinterbau, kann auch von nem kaputten rahmen stammen, die kettenstreben sollten so zwischen 370-380mm haben. also es ist wirklich egal was das für ein rahmen gewesen ist, am besten einer der schrott ist und sowieso wegeschmissen werden würde.



is dein adamant gebrochen oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (23. Februar 2007)

@ trialsrider: 
wie gesagt mein hinterbau ist etwas schief. genauer gesagt leicht verbogen dass beide ausfallenden ca. 1cm nach rechts gehen. mit ner unterlegscheibe sitzt das rad aber da wo es soll. bremse funzt perfekt. die schweissnähte sind auch i.O. ich bin anfänger und weiss nicht in wieweit das bike jetzt zu gebrauchen ist. wenn ich das hinterrad nciht ausgebaut hätte wärs mir garnicht aufgefallen. weisst du en guten rat?
gruss chris


----------



## florianwagner (23. Februar 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> is dein adamant gebrochen oder was?



neenee ich will nur mal wieder was basteln...


----------



## trialsrider (23. Februar 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> @ trialsrider:
> wie gesagt mein hinterbau ist etwas schief. genauer gesagt leicht verbogen dass beide ausfallenden ca. 1cm nach rechts gehen. mit ner unterlegscheibe sitzt das rad aber da wo es soll. bremse funzt perfekt. die schweissnähte sind auch i.O. ich bin anfänger und weiss nicht in wieweit das bike jetzt zu gebrauchen ist. wenn ich das hinterrad nciht ausgebaut hätte wärs mir garnicht aufgefallen. weisst du en guten rat?
> gruss chris



wo hastn das Rad her? Wenn alles funzt wäre es ja net so schlimm...und sonst beschwer dich halt mal da wo du das Radl her hast?  
Wegen nachbearbeitungen oder so musste dich mal an andere Leute hier
ausm Forum wenden einige hier hams echt drauf!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Februar 2007)

Suche KMC Kool chain in breit,fÃ¼rn 26"ler.
bitte keine hinweise auf diverse online shops
Und vllt noch,da ja immer Ã¶fter auf disc oder v-barke ungestiegen wird,ein paar heatsink belÃ¤ge.will mal was neues nach den Zoo! testen 
Und auch bitte keinen hinweise auf online shops,
wo man sparen kann,spar ich 
MfG Martin


----------



## t-time1991 (1. März 2007)

hey also ich hab ma ne frage ich suche nach nen paar billigen teilen für mein bike. ich bräuchte noch ne kurbel nen rockring nen ritzel nen kettenspanner ein innenlager ein steuersatz und eine hr-nabe desweiteren bräuchte ich ein lenker und ein vorbau ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand etwas von den sachen bei sich rumliegen hat und mir es verkaufen könnte bitte keine online shops da ich mir neue sachen im moment nicht leisten kann thx im verraus mfg maX


----------



## luckygambler (2. März 2007)

hallo
wo kann man den monty urban rockring kaufen? vl hat ja noch jemand einen rumfliegen.
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. März 2007)

suche 26" rahmen. max 1075mm radstand tretlager nicht höher als 30.  ansonsten bin ich offen für alles was kommt.
achja am besten wäre wenn der rahmen V'brake tauglich wäre, also 4punkt mit adapter oder gleich cantis.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. März 2007)

WICHTIG!!!
Suche jemanden,der meinen zoo!pitbull 06 rahmen in long und schwarz gegen seinen rahmen in short tauscht.
bin fÃ¼r alle marken offen,aber bitte keine 26" montys
rahmen ist noch in einigermaÃen gutem zustand,hier und da ein paar kleine kratzer und lackapplatzer.kann man aber gut mit nem schwarzen lackstift retuschieren,ist ja schwarz
weiteres per PM.


----------



## trialsrider (3. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> WICHTIG!!!
> Suche jemanden,der meinen zoo!pitbull 06 rahmen in long und schwarz gegen seinen rahmen in short tauscht.
> bin fÃ¼r alle marken offen,aber bitte keine 26" montys
> rahmen ist noch in einigermaÃen gutem zustand,hier und da ein paar kleine kratzer und lackapplatzer.kann man aber gut mit nem schwarzen lackstift retuschieren,ist ja schwarz
> weiteres per PM.



Meinst du dann kÃ¶nnte man nen weiÃen Rahmen vlt mit nem weiÃen Lackstift retuschieren??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. März 2007)

nur so,das man es bis auf 20 cm entfernung nicht sieht.die vertiefung von dem applatzer sieht man leider dennoch.aber fÃ¤llt nich soooo auf


----------



## Dr.Hasi (4. März 2007)

hej,
suche knieschoner von tsg. können gerne gebraucht sein, nur dann halt heil!
meldet euch!
flo


----------



## Fars (4. März 2007)

Moin!
Suche auch neue schienbein+knie protektoren,die gut sitzen und nicht abrutschen. Oder sagt zumindest das modell, das ihr gut findet 
Bitte PM!

Danke


----------



## hst_trialer (5. März 2007)

*such ne 170er kurbel für schraubritzel
alles anbieten bitte*


----------



## koxxrider (5. März 2007)

suche dringend monty 20" reifen mit diesen weißen oder gelben streifen, also diese älteren modelle


----------



## trialsrider (5. März 2007)

Suche Vorbau mit breiter Klemmung also 31.8

also erstmal alles anbieten bitte!


----------



## hst_trialer (5. März 2007)

*such ne 170er kurbel für schraubritzel
alles anbieten bitte
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (5. März 2007)

einmal fragen reicht doch oder?


----------



## hst_trialer (6. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> einmal fragen reicht doch oder?



aber nicht jeder schaut nochmal eine seite zurück... ich war so ziemlich der letzte auf der seite...


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2007)

das ist bei mir genau seiten mitte, kommt immer drauf an was man eingestellt hat.


----------



## trialsrider (6. März 2007)

Ich war ganz oben auf der Seite und glaube das nicht jeder Lust hat die Seite von oben zu lesen und immer direkt runter scrollt. Also: 


Ich suche nen Vorbau mit breiter Klemmung 31.8
der ZOO! wäre geil!


----------



## esgey (6. März 2007)

Ich hab hier nix reingeschrieben, also schreib ich auch jetzt nix rein.


----------



## C00L_MAN (6. März 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Ich suche nen Vorbau mit breiter Klemmung 31.8



Ich habe Echo 
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=27222


----------



## Trialside (7. März 2007)

Ich suche ganz dringend nach ner HR Nabe (32L) mit Schraubritzelaufnahme für meinen 20Zöller.

Angebote sind erwünscht ;-)

MfG Lukas


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. März 2007)

suche ganz dringend tsg knieschoner! am besten gebraucht!
danke
flo


----------



## t-low (7. März 2007)

alsoo...ich suche die weissen Try All Handschuhe in Größe S.. bei Trialmarkt gibts sie leider nur noch ab M. Weiß jemand wo man noch Restbestände finden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (7. März 2007)

t-low schrieb:


> alsoo...ich suche die weissen Try All Handschuhe in Größe S.. bei Trialmarkt gibts sie leider nur noch ab M. Weiß jemand wo man noch Restbestände finden kann?



Di jibbet jennarell nurin M

Nachtrag: Kauf dir Hebo Trial Team, die rocken gewaltig und kosten weniger.


----------



## Eisbein (9. März 2007)

oh ja die sind sehr edel, nur wenn man lange nicht gefahren ist (sprich keine hornhaut hat) etwas dünn. aber das wird. 

Achja ICH SUCHE: Ein kompletten satz V brakes mit hebel und bremsarmen, wer was hat. pm an mich. preis ist erstmal egal.


----------



## crap (12. März 2007)

und ich suche ein KOXX XTP oder ein Monty Ti gebraucht fuer maximal 700.


----------



## raxx1 (12. März 2007)

looool^^  

dann viel spaß beim suchen  

wird schwer was für den preis zu finden


----------



## Eisbein (12. März 2007)

siehe verkaufe threat 650


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. März 2007)

suche MontyTI ISIS Kurbeln... (158mm für 20")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -|nS5|- (13. März 2007)

Ich suche Bremsen für möglichst wenig Geld bin Schüler und daher Dauerpleite brauche für hinten hs33 und vorne egal v bremsen Haupt Sache sie bremsen ..wenn jemand eines von beiden günstig anzubieten hat bitte melden... 

  MFG nS5


----------



## crap (13. März 2007)

Ey Raxx Du Pussi! Schau Dich mal um, die werden fast alle fuer 700 bis 800 angeboten, wenn sie nicht gerade drei Monate alt sind.


----------



## raxx1 (13. März 2007)

jo dann schau mal was du geschrieben hast,maximal 700 willst zahlen. und laut deiner aussage bewegt sich der preis ja von 700-800


       

achja solch vülgäre ausdrücke sind hier denk ich fehl am platze.
Hier gehts um sport und nicht um ne große fresse.


----------



## crap (13. März 2007)

Du hast Recht.


----------



## raxx1 (13. März 2007)

ich weiss ^^ 

ok dann mal zum Thema:


Kaufe Hinterrad nabe mit disk aufname und eine schöne Disc-Brake für hinten.

und evtl eine 20" gabel ebenfalls mit disk aufname einfach ne PM schreiben


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (13. März 2007)

crap schrieb:


> Du hast Recht.


----------



## KermitB4 (13. März 2007)

Ich suche mal wieder einen HS33 hebel in der alten Form. Also nicht den ollen 05er sondern älter. Er soll für rechts sein und DICHT! 

MFG


----------



## kingspohla (13. März 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ich suche mal wieder einen HS33 hebel in der alten Form. Also nicht den ollen 05er sondern älter. Er soll für rechts sein und DICHT!
> 
> MFG




hier gibts nen hebel für hs24.....is aber im prinzip das selbe wie hs33
preis is auch ok.



http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Bremsgrif...QQihZ004QQcategoryZ100245QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tretschwein (13. März 2007)

kingspohla schrieb:


> hier gibts nen hebel für hs24.....is aber im prinzip das selbe wie hs33
> preis is auch ok.
> 
> 
> ...


hat der nicht einen 16mm Kolben?


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2007)

jo ist 16mm
wusste noch garnicht das es auch ne HS24 gibt, dachte da nur 11 22 33 66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (14. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jo ist 16mm
> wusste noch garnicht das es auch ne HS24 gibt, dachte da nur 11 22 33 66



Das ist quasi der Nachfolger der HS22! Nachdem der Kolben der HS33 classic wegfiel, musste dieses Modell neu entwickelt werden. Die HS33 classic und die HS22 waren bis auf den TPA nämlich identisch.
Außerdem gibt es noch ne HS55, ne HS44 und so einige andere.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (15. März 2007)

Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich noch in dieser Woche meinen neuen Rahmen  . 
Dafür brauche ich noch ein Schaltauge.

Also wer von euch hat für einen Coustellier noch eins rumfliegen? (Gehen da auch andere Schaltäuglein?)


----------



## kingpin18 (15. März 2007)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich noch in dieser Woche meinen neuen Rahmen  .
> Dafür brauche ich noch ein Schaltauge.
> 
> Also wer von euch hat für einen Coustellier noch eins rumfliegen? (Gehen da auch andere Schaltäuglein?)



Ja Echo Hifi, Echo Control, ZOO! Pitbull, Koxx XTP2, Czar, GU, Adamant A1 und A2


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (15. März 2007)

Moin, ich suche eine V-Brake. Am besten wär eine Avid Single Digit 7, kann aber such eine Deore Lx 2007 sein.


----------



## Eisbein (15. März 2007)

sind dir 14,50 zu viel? für eine neue LX?


----------



## -|nS5|- (16. März 2007)

Ich suche Bremsen für möglichst wenig Geld  bin Schüler und daher Dauerpleite brauche für hinten hs33 und vorne egal v bremsen Haupt Sache sie bremsen  ..wenn jemand eines von beiden günstig anzubieten  hat bitte melden...  

  MFG nS5


----------



## robs (16. März 2007)

-|nS5|- schrieb:


> ...für hinten hs33 ...



Hebel links/rechts?


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (16. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> sind dir 14,50 zu viel? für eine neue LX?



Bei 12  würd ich se kaufen!


----------



## -|nS5|- (16. März 2007)

Rechts!




robs schrieb:


> Hebel links/rechts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (17. März 2007)

Ich suche die transparenten V-Brake Beläge.


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. März 2007)

gibts beim jan für 14 euro, und so teuer is das nich


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (17. März 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> gibts beim jan für 14 euro, und so teuer is das nich



Ich frag ja bloss, weil jemand die jemand mal für 11  mit Versand angeboten hat, außerdem sind für mich Beläge für 14  +Versand schon teuer, hab halt kein Geld im Überfluss.


----------



## Tucana (17. März 2007)

Wozu willst du denn transparente Beläge?


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (17. März 2007)

Es gibt keine besseren für V-Brake soweit ich das weiß, außer Heatsink.


----------



## Eisbein (18. März 2007)

adapter un dann kannste alle magura beläge fahren. Ansonst heatsinks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (18. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> adapter un dann kannste alle magura beläge fahren. Ansonst heatsinks.



Ne Adapter ist Mist ! Ich hab so schon kaum Platz !


----------



## Monty98 (19. März 2007)

Suche vorderen Deore oder XT Scheibenbremshebel
max. 30â¬ inkl. Versand oder tausche gegen voll funktionierenden, dichten 05er Louise Hebel.


----------



## robs (19. März 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Suche vorderen Deore oder XT Scheibenbremshebel
> max. 30â¬ inkl. Versand oder tausche gegen voll funktionierenden, dichten 05er Louise Hebel.



Was ist bei dir vorne?
Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der sich ein Set (XT: ~60,-) mit dir teilt...

Bei H&S gibt es ne komplette Deore fÃ¼r 39,90...  wenn du alles auÃer dem Hebel bei eBay vertickst kommst du auch unter 30,- fÃ¼r den Hebel.

Naja, nur falls niemand einen rumliegen hat. Aber Deore/XT-Hebel ist Top mit Louise 


edit: Gerade gefunden:  XT-Hebel bei eBay...  viel GlÃ¼ck.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (19. März 2007)

Ich glaub mitleifcreisis hat noch einen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der für vorne ist.Musst ihn ma fragen.


----------



## KermitB4 (19. März 2007)

Suche Halteschellen
für die HS 33, farbe ausführung usw sind mir erstmal egal.

Preis bitte per PN.

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. März 2007)

So,suche einmal mehr heatsink oder vergleichbare(wie z.b. Try all) BremsbelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r die hs 33.Bitte fÃ¼r mÃ¶glichst wenig Knete und KEINE,ausdrÃ¼klich KEINE onlineshop empfehlungen etc. einfach nur PM wer was fÃ¼r mich hat
N'abend


----------



## Monty98 (19. März 2007)

robs schrieb:


> Was ist bei dir vorne?
> Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der sich ein Set (XT: ~60,-) mit dir teilt...
> 
> Bei H&S gibt es ne komplette Deore für 39,90...  wenn du alles außer dem Hebel bei eBay vertickst kommst du auch unter 30,- für den Hebel.
> ...



Dankeschön!


----------



## robs (20. März 2007)

Gerade noch gefunden:
LX-Hebel, ist wohl auch der gleiche. Und zwar einzeln.


edit: Scheint ein random-link zu sein...  bei hibike jedenfalls und zwar für 26,90 (Art.-Nr.: 42804601)


----------



## Eisbein (20. März 2007)

xtr hinterradnabe? da ist was falsch...


----------



## kingpin18 (21. März 2007)

Hi, 

suche 26" Felgen (VR+HR)32 loch farbe ist egal. Das HR sollte so im 46/47mm bereich sein. 

Wer was hat schreibe mir bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trial0r (21. März 2007)

hi leute, weiß nich ob ich hier richtich bin, jednfalls suche ich paar halteschellen für ne magura also die an nen modernen trialrahmen kommen ne! 
und dann such k noch nen vernünftigen vorbau, 90mm ca. 15° steigung 
gruß an alle irren!


----------



## C00L_MAN (22. März 2007)

@trial0r
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=27222


----------



## killa007 (22. März 2007)

Hey,
ich suche eine günstige und stabile Hinterradnabe!!!32 Loch!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. März 2007)

Suche einen 26" rahmen in short,KEINE koxx und 26" montys vorlieben:schwarz und adamant oder zoo! ,aber alles per PM bitte mal anbieten,grenze:250â¬.darf auch schon richtig gebraucht sein,aber keine tiefen dellen und logischer weise keine risse.
Mfg Martin


----------



## kingspohla (25. März 2007)

suche fürn kumpel nen 20" trial-rahmen........


----------



## KermitB4 (25. März 2007)

Suche immernoch HS33 Hebel rechts, Baujahr 2004 und älter - farbe ist egal.

MFG


----------



## jockie (25. März 2007)

kingspohla schrieb:


> suche fürn kumpel nen 20" trial-rahmen........


Meinen kurzen Echo Team 2005 gibt's immer noch, gucksu.


----------



## t-low (25. März 2007)

Suche für meinen Kumpel der gefallen am Trialfahren gefunden hat ein gebrauchtes 26" Trial-Bike .

Preisvorstellung wäre ca. 450  - bietet einfach mal alles an. am besten per PN.


----------



## voytec (26. März 2007)

help!

suche isis tretlager ! passend für monty '07 pro 
gebraucht , neu ...pn mich plzz wen ihr was habt 

thx  
voytec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-o-mat (27. März 2007)

ne günsatige breite hinterrad felge. aber nur neuwertiges zeug


----------



## jockie (27. März 2007)

Suche schön leichte 32-Loch-Vorderradfelge 20", die nicht breiter als 32mm ist. Am liebsten natürlich geöst. Farbe schnurzpiepegal. Gelocht muss sie nicht unbedingt sein, mache ich ggf. selbst. Sollte jedoch keine Schläge haben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. März 2007)

Suche starre HR-Nabe.muss nichts dolles sein,deore oder so reicht schon.nur mÃ¶glichst gÃ¼nstig oder im tausch gegen,so komisch es sich anhÃ¶rt,gegen eine shimano deore lx hollowtech octalink kurbelgarnitur,in dem fall aber bitte schon etwas hochwertigeres.alternativ nehm ich auch einen guten trialtauglichen freilauf fÃ¼r vorne im tausch gegen die garnitur +octalink lager.
lager:68mm gehÃ¤use und 113 achse.
gesuchte nabe:32 loch,farbe ist egal.
---> no comment on this post,pls send a PM


----------



## luckygambler (31. März 2007)

suche HS33 für hinten mit bremshebel links.
gruss


----------



## bike 20 (2. April 2007)

Suche 20" Trialfahrrad mit Rahmen long, gebraucht, ab Bjr. 2004, Preis bis 800,00 EUR


----------



## KermitB4 (2. April 2007)

Schreib deinen Post in den SUCHE-Thread, und wenn du nach einem Bike ausschau hälst, kannst du im VERKAUFE-Thread nachschauen.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. April 2007)

Suche jetzt dringend hs 33 belÃ¤ge,mÃ¶glichst gÃ¼nstig.am liebsten HEATSINK  TRY ALL oder Ã¤hnlich gute,keine maguras o.Ã.
ich bin das letzte mal nicht auf alle angebote eingegangen,sorry,jetzt aber
Ich will keine online-shop hinweise
MfG Martin


----------



## KermitB4 (3. April 2007)

Ich habe hier noch diverse rumliegen. Koxx Bloxx z.B. oder grüne Zoo!

Bei interresse : PN

MFG


----------



## Icke84 (3. April 2007)

suche noch 1 oder 2 günstige v-brake booster.
vielleicht hat ja dazu gleich noch jemand längere schrauben+unterlegscheiben.

und maybe noch koolstop beläge für die magura.

danke
Marcus


----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2007)

suche einen HR reifen, MAxxis, und bitte in 42a, also wer was hat -> PM
würde auch tryall nehmen, haupt sache weich


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. April 2007)

Suche

HR-Nabe 32 Loch Starr 20"... Farbe egal

PM oder ICQ 250473344


----------



## trialsrider (4. April 2007)

Suche Plattformpedale, hab eine von meinem DMR V8
Pedalen kaputt gemacht bzw kriegt man net mehr auser Kurbel...
also 1 würde reichen...2 weiße wären das Optimale!


----------



## jockie (4. April 2007)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Suche Plattformpedale, hab eine von meinem DMR V8
> Pedalen kaputt gemacht bzw kriegt man net mehr auser Kurbel...
> also 1 würde reichen...2 weiße wären das Optimale!



Sind auch besch....... Pedale! Aber wenn du zwei blaue gebrauchte DMR V8 mit ein paar Kratzern haben willst, habe ich noch welche. 22 Euro inkl. Versand. Bei Interesse PN/Mail.


----------



## C00L_MAN (5. April 2007)

Suche Vorbau 1 1/8 mit 31,8 mm Lenkerklemmung, Länge 110 - 130mm, Winkel 15 - 20°


----------



## t-time1991 (5. April 2007)

Hi, ich bin immer noch auf der suche nach kurbel rockring steuersatz brakebooster und vorbau wer was hat bitte per pm melden danke
aso sollte fürn 26" bike sein


----------



## ringo667 (5. April 2007)

Hat zufällig jemand 2 abgefahrene 19/20" Hinterreifen im Keller stehen?

Bevor die beim nächsten Ausmisten auf den Müll fliegen würde ich sie mir gerne, [SIZE=-1]gegen ein kleines Entgelt [/SIZE]für die Versandkosten und den Gang zur Post, zuschicken lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (6. April 2007)

Wo kann ich Zhi 26 Vorbau kaufen?


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. April 2007)

C00L_MAN schrieb:


> Wo kann ich Zhi 26 Vorbau kaufen?



www.trialparts.lv


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (6. April 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> www.trialparts.lv



was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem anbieter. Es hat doch jemand hier etwas da bestellt hat der seine ware schon bekommen?

gruß Jan


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. April 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem anbieter. Es hat doch jemand hier etwas da bestellt hat der seine ware schon bekommen?
> 
> gruß Jan



hab ich mich auch grad gefragt... http://mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269838


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> was ist jetzt eigentlich mit dem anbieter. Es hat doch jemand hier etwas da bestellt hat der seine ware schon bekommen?
> 
> gruß Jan



bestellt ja bekommen nein. in einer woche soll alles bei mir sein. geld transver ging auch recht zügig (3tage). 
der hat grade ne bestellung bei Zhi gemacht, und die kommt morgen bei ihm an dann schickt ers los und das dauert so 4-5tage, ich bin gespannt was nächsten sonntag auf mich wartet wenn ich vom jan zurückkomme.


----------



## luckygambler (7. April 2007)

hi leute
da sich mein freilauf letztens auf dem weg zum bikeshop  vollends aufgeschraubt hat musste ich die kügelchen und sperrklinken vom boden aufsammeln  
allerdings habe ich jetzt eine sperrklinke weniger und ein paar kügelchen fehlen auch noch. falls wer noch ersatzteile hat oder seinen freilauf geschrottet hat bitte melden.
brauche einen acs claws chromoly freilauf (steht zumindest drauf) das teil hier http://vtcz.ch/pages/bike_technik/freilauf.php

freue mich über jede meldung  
gruss chris


----------



## KermitB4 (7. April 2007)

Hol dir doch lieber gleich einen neuen. Muss ja nicht gleich der Eno Trial sein.

Der monty bzw. Tryall oder Tensile soll auch nicht schlecht sein.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2007)

2 wörter: Freilauf Vincent
den rest kennt sicherlich jeder. wenn nicht new vid threat, war nen post vom levelboss


----------



## C00L_MAN (8. April 2007)

also =) wo kann ich noch Zhi 26 Vorbau kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (8. April 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hol dir doch lieber gleich einen neuen. Muss ja nicht gleich der Eno Trial sein.
> 
> Der monty bzw. Tryall oder Tensile soll auch nicht schlecht sein.
> 
> MFG



also wenn mir einer für ein paar euro seinen schrott zusendet warum sollte ich mir dann einen neuen holen? sonst ist der doch noch fit.
gruss


----------



## TortureKing (8. April 2007)

Hi,

ich suche Booster (HS-4Loch) für vorne und hinten und ein komplettes Vorderrad (NonDisk)

Also her mit Eurem Schrott


----------



## Trial_Dani (8. April 2007)

Hi,
ich suche ein "bezahlbares" 26 Zoll Trial-Bike.
ich bin 14 Jahre alt und fange gerade mit dem Trial an.
Wäre cool, wenn sich jemand finden würde, der mir sein Gebrauchtes für einen Preis, der für jugendliche bezahlbar ist, anbieten würde!
Danke schonmal!

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## luckygambler (8. April 2007)

ein neues schalltauge brauche ich jetzt seit einer halben stunde auch


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (9. April 2007)

Suche eine Avid Single Digit 7 oder einen  der sich mit mir ein Set einteilt !!!


----------



## Trial_Dani (10. April 2007)

Ja...gibts denn hier niemanden, der ein 26 Zoll TrialBike verkaufen will????

Es muss hier doch jemanden geben, der sein 26er verkaufenn will?!?!!!

viele grüße
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (10. April 2007)

- obsolet -


----------



## Benjy (10. April 2007)

Trial_Dani schrieb:


> Ja...gibts denn hier niemanden, der ein 26 Zoll TrialBike verkaufen will????
> 
> Es muss hier doch jemanden geben, der sein 26er verkaufenn will?!?!!!
> 
> ...



ich hab eins abzugeben^^


----------



## killa007 (10. April 2007)

Hey,
ich suche Kurbel undRockring!
Wer was hat,bitte melden!!!

Gruß Killa007


----------



## bike 20 (10. April 2007)

Suche 20" long Trialfahrrad ab Baujahr 2004 Preis bis 800 Euro.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (12. April 2007)

Aloha,
ich suche nen neuen 26 Zoll Trial Rahmen, lange Ausführung. Interesse hätte ich an dem Czar Ivan Rahmen oder was von Koxx. Wenn jemand von Euch was zu Hause rumfliegen hat kann er mir ja ne Mail senden, inkl. Preis und Fotos wenn möglich:

[email protected]

Danke...


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (12. April 2007)

Gude Jungs,
ich suche für meinen Freund einen neuen 26" Rahmen.
Farbe und länge ist erst ma egal  
wenn ihr was habt meldet euch bitte per PN  bei mir 


gruß Jan


----------



## crazy_hans (12. April 2007)

suche ein gebrauchtes, gut erhaltenes 20'' trialbike bis 800 euro 


bitte per icq(303858355)  oder per e-mail melden


thx


----------



## luckygambler (18. April 2007)

hallo
ich suche eine bissige scheibenbremse für vorne. sollte sehr günstig sein. 
gruss chris


----------



## Eisbein (18. April 2007)

Avid BB7/5 kostet max 70â¬ neu.


----------



## bike 20 (18. April 2007)

Frage nochmal, hat jemand ein 20" Trialfahrrad long ab Baujahr 2004 Preis von 800 bis 900 Euro.
schon mal Danke
ihr könnt euch auch melden unter [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (18. April 2007)

hej suche nen eno trial,
bietet einfach mal an was ihr so habt!
mfg flo


----------



## didilein (18. April 2007)

servus zusammen such ein bike in preis rahmen bis 200 ist nur für sonntagsgebrauch =P kann auch riss haben sollte aber komplett sein wenn es geht


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. April 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Frage nochmal, hat jemand ein 20" Trialfahrrad long ab Baujahr 2004 Preis von 800 bis 900 Euro.
> schon mal Danke
> ihr könnt euch auch melden unter [email protected]




sach ma wenn da haferkorn und trialmotorrad erwähnt wird, biste ja sicherlich auch vom mc post, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (18. April 2007)

Nabend 

frage noch ma hat wirklich keiner hier einen BT RAVEN 6.0   zuverkaufen oder will ihn tauschen gegen ein Endorfin?
oder kennt ihr einen der seinen 6.0 loswerden will?
farbe bremsaufnahme ist egal


----------



## trialsrider (18. April 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> frage noch ma hat wirklich keiner hier einen BT RAVEN 6.0   zuverkaufen oder will ihn tauschen gegen ein Endorfin?
> oder kennt ihr einen der seinen 6.0 loswerden will?
> farbe bremsaufnahme ist egal



sachma warum willste dein ENDORFIN gegen ein Bt 6.0 verscherbeln?
die brechen immer so schnell...las dat!


----------



## locdog (18. April 2007)

wieso meint den das BT bikes (ab 6,0) brechen, die die ein haben fahren eigentlich immer noch. nicht das ich jetzt auf teufel komm raus fur BT bin, fahr selbst keins. die kurbeln wahren zwahr scheise aber die rahmen halten und wie.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (19. April 2007)

also glaube ma nicht das ich den rahmen durchkriege bei meinen fahrkünsten  also soo hart fahr ich auch net


----------



## trialsrider (19. April 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> wieso meint den das BT bikes (ab 6,0) brechen, die die ein haben fahren eigentlich immer noch. nicht das ich jetzt auf teufel komm raus fur BT bin, fahr selbst keins. die kurbeln wahren zwahr scheise aber die rahmen halten und wie.



hmm na ja...aber wenn die dinger bei Felix M. bzw K kaputt gehen  
na ja die meisten halten ja echt ganz gut, aber das Endorfin is doch soon
geiles bike...oder net? was stört dich daran?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (19. April 2007)

mich stört nichts an meinem rahmen der ist wirklich ma übelst geil auch wenn das bis jetzt der einzige trial rahmen ist wo ich drauf gefahren bin  aber denke der ist im vergleich zu den anderen super,  nur will ma was anderes ausprobieren und der Raven hat irgendwie was besondere an sich. 
und da ich trial nicht nur als sportart sehe sondern auch als hobby(also dran rumschrauben und es von woche zu woche eleganter zu machen  ) will ich das einfach ma ausprobieren. und vielleicht meldet sich ja einer und wenn das net funzt mit dem rahmen dann wird er wieder verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (19. April 2007)

nur so zur info, der PISANKA aus dem bt videos wil seinen BT6,0 long los werden weil er auf's bt7,0 umsteigt. uber nen halbes jahr gefahren, 150E solls kosten.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (19. April 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> nur so zur info, der PISANKA aus dem bt videos wil seinen BT6,0 long los werden weil er auf's bt7,0 umsteigt. uber nen halbes jahr gefahren, 150E solls kosten.



eyyy das hört sich doch jut an    haste kontakt zu dem?


----------



## TortureKing (20. April 2007)

TortureKing schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche Booster (HS-4Loch) für vorne und hinten und ein komplettes Vorderrad (NonDisk)
> 
> Also her mit Eurem Schrott




Eine andere Alternative wäre 1 Booster für hinten
ne vordere Scheibenbremse und evtl. ein DiskLaufrad


----------



## hst_trialer (20. April 2007)

suche nen hünschen vorbau mit 31,8er klemmung

sollte gut steil sein (um dei 20..30°) und nicht zu lang (etwa 100..130)

alles anbieten bitte


----------



## bike 20 (21. April 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> sach ma wenn da haferkorn und trialmotorrad erwähnt wird, biste ja sicherlich auch vom mc post, oder liege ich da falsch?


Ja stimmt bin vom mc post und fahre motorrad trial,suche aber auch en kleines trialfahrrad


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. April 2007)

didilein schrieb:


> servus zusammen such ein bike in preis rahmen bis 200Â ist nur fÃ¼r sonntagsgebrauch =P kann auch riss haben sollte aber komplett sein wenn es geht



kanns auchn dirt/street sein?!hab hier ein giant acid 1 mit suboptimaler ausstattung,fÃ¤hrt aber 100 pro noch
allerdings wÃ¤re 250 minimum.
kann auch sein das ich hier was verpeile und du ein trialrad suchst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dwayne (21. April 2007)

Da schließe ich mich an! Suche ebenfalls einen Vorbau!

31,8 mm Klemmung
20° - 35°
130 - 150 mm

Freu mich über jedes Angebot!



hst_trialer schrieb:


> suche nen hünschen vorbau mit 31,8er klemmung
> 
> sollte gut steil sein (um dei 20..30°) und nicht zu lang (etwa 100..130)
> 
> alles anbieten bitte


----------



## KermitB4 (22. April 2007)

Ich suche für einen Kumpel von mir ein 20 Zoll Bike. Sollte vernünftig ausgestattet und eine aktuelle Geometrie haben. Ohne Dellen und Risse natürlich!

Bitte sendet mir eure angebote via PN mit Preis und Bildern.

MFG


----------



## Schreiner91 (25. April 2007)

Hallo ich habe noch kein Trialbike und möchte nun damit anfangen und suche ein billiges Einsteiger Rad egal ob 20" oder 26"


----------



## Trial_Dani (29. April 2007)

Hi,
hat hier jemand ein 26er Trial für unter 250 zu verkaufen?
Wenn ja, bitte PN  

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. April 2007)

ÃÃ¶hm,ja,hm...du kannst meinen  rahmen fÃ¼r 250haben,mehr auch nicht.
ansonsten,gibst eher nichts fÃ¼r 250 als komplettrad,aber vll haste ja bei ebay glÃ¼ck


----------



## KermitB4 (29. April 2007)

fÃ¼r 250 â¬ wirst du niemals was vernÃ¼nftiges finden. Das wird soeine Karre sein, an der entweder schon alles verreckt ist oder kurz davor.

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. April 2007)

Aber:hol dir vllt einen von diesen FLD darkhorse rahmen von ebay fÃ¼r 90â¬ und kauf dir nach und nach die teile zusammen,so gÃ¼nstig wie mÃ¶glich halt,und zwichenrein wirst dann vllt wider mehr geld haben und kannst bessere teile kaufen.
moment,hab hier i-wo ein bild von mir mit so einem teil,das auf diese weise knapp 500 Ã¼ber ein halbes jahr teilebeschaffung gekostet hat.
mom..suche das mal grade


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. April 2007)

so,habs.Ã¼berlegs dir,hab auch schon auf herz und nieren getestet



Wo wohnsten du Ã¼berhaupt,trial_dani?rein interesse halber.
mit ein bisschen ahnung bekommst du das auch billiger zusammengekloppt
Hoffe konnte helfen,
MfG Martin


----------



## Trial_Dani (30. April 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> so,habs.Ã¼berlegs dir,hab auch schon auf herz und nieren getestet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja....klar! Ich freu mich doch, wenn jemand gute Tips gibt, wie oder was! 
Weil, woher will mans wissen, als absoluter AnfÃ¤nger!  
Also..ich wohne in der NÃ¤he von NÃ¼rnberg.
Naja...das wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich auch eine MÃ¶glichkeit mit dem Rahmen! Zumal ich noch viele Teile aus ein paar zerlegten Bikes von mir habe!

ABER:
1. Finde ich einen solchen Rahmen bei eBay nicht, und ich habe viiiel gutes Ã¼ber den Rahmen gelesen, aber auch viiiel schlechtes!!! Was is datt nun? GUT-SCHLECHT???


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. April 2007)

Generell ist der fÃ¼r anfÃ¤nger unkaputtbar,das 1-3 jahr solllte der SICHER halten
mach dir da mal keine sorgen.
die rahmen gibts es immer mal wider wenn du in regelmÃ¤Ãgen abstÃ¤nden bei ebay reinguckst.gib  FLD ein und dann haste direkt schon mal ein paar geeignete starrgabeln fÃ¼r um die 30â¬ mit discaufnahme und canti,die fahr ich auch.
rahmen kommen bei den Ã¶fters mal wider rein(auch welche komplett ohne sattelaufnahme
dann hÃ¤ttest du schon gabel und rahmen,fÃ¼r knapp 130-140â¬ ,den rest kannst du zusammen schnorren und kaufen,sÃ¶ gÃ¼nstig es geht halt.
ich hab z.B. fÃ¼r dich fÃ¼rn anfang einen michelin HOT s in 2.5,rot,und einen  maxxis minion fÃ¼r vorne 2.35 42a.
kannste zusammen fÃ¼r 20 haben.
so geht das dann weiter,ich hab das auch so Ã¼bers forum geregelt.


sorry an alle,das hier grdae ein bisschen "gespammt" wird,aber hat ja jetzt auch einen grund 







So:hier die gabel fahre ich,kannst dir sogar die farbe aussuchen http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. April 2007)

ich hab sie
hier mit sattel:http://cgi.ebay.de/Dual-Trial-Fun-B...ryZ81680QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD9VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Trial_Dani (30. April 2007)

ja..cool, aber....da steht ja ..."dirtbike"....was ist denn da der Unterschied?
Die Geo oder? Ist das dann ein Trial rahmen, oder nur ein bisschen Trialrahmen??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. April 2007)

1.haben die leutchen da leider nicht so die riesen ahnung und 2.ist des so halb hlab,das ist ja der vom bild oben.
3.denk an ryann leech


----------



## Trial_Dani (30. April 2007)

also....ist der rahmen für nen Trialanfänger vollkommen ausreichend?!
COOL. ich denke das ist eine gute Lösung!
Die Gabel, die de in dem Link da oben hast, die passt dann auf alle Fälle zu dem Rahmen, oder?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Icke84 (30. April 2007)

ja die passt,

habe die auch + den rahmen, fahre seit 5 monaten und find den völlig ausreichen für den anfang, da ärgert man sich wenigstens nich wenn man den mal irgendwo raufknallt.


----------



## Eisbein (30. April 2007)

ja der von Icke 84 der ist sogar noch ein stück besser, also das sind die flachen ohne sattelroht. die haben schon ne recht gute geo. aber du kannst mit den rahmen verdammt viel spass haben.


----------



## Trial_Dani (30. April 2007)

ok....und was ist der Unterschied zwischen folgenden Rahmen:

erster Rahmen/ Preis: 95â¬

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

2. rahmen/ 92â¬

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

3. Rahmen/ 89â¬

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tToStoreCat&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


Schauen alle gleich aus, nur die Nummer in der Ãberschrift ist anders...und der kleine Preisunterschied macht mich entwas stutzig!

Was ist denn da der Unterschied??? 

Und vor allem:

Welcher ist zum Trial(en) am besten????????


----------



## Trial_Dani (30. April 2007)

Hi Leute,
also...ich gehe davon aus, dass mir bald jemand sagt, welcher von den in 
"3,2,1, meins" angebotenen Rahmen zum Trial am besten ist. uch hoffe bitte auf einen schwarzen, die anderen find ich nicht schön  .

Ich werde dann heute noch so einen Rahmen incl. Gabel bestellen!

Es wäre suuuper, wenn ihr mir nun noch vorder und hinterrad sagen könntet, was sich da für welche eignen, da ich nur dünne hab, die für trial ungeeignet sind! SOnst hab ich erstmal alles.....glaube ich 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus !!!!!!!!    
 Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. April 2007)

Vorderrad schÃ¶n dÃ¼nn,am besten was von mavic.
teile und auch komplette laufrÃ¤der bekommst beim trialmarkt,wobei dir das gÃ¼nstiger kommt,wenn du dir die teile sammelst,und dir ein schÃ¶nes zusammen bastelst.
oder guck mal im verkaufethread,stÃ¶ber mal was.
fÃ¼n anfang tuts aber auch ein stinknoramles mountainbike hinterrad,wenn du dann besser wirst kannst du eh teile updaten 
wenn du rahmen und gabel hast,kannst du weiter gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (30. April 2007)

Vorderrad (klick)


----------



## Trial_Dani (30. April 2007)

@ robs: joa...gut gut....mal guggn, was nach dem rahmen und der gabel mein geldbeutel noch ergibt   

Kann mir denn niemand erklären, was der Unterscheid zwischen den oben aufgeführten rahmen ist????
und welcher von denen besonders gut zum trialen geeignet ist???
BITTTTEEE!!!!!


----------



## trialsrider (30. April 2007)

Trial_Dani schrieb:


> @ robs: joa...gut gut....mal guggn, was nach dem rahmen und der gabel mein geldbeutel noch ergibt
> 
> Kann mir denn niemand erklären, was der Unterscheid zwischen den oben aufgeführten rahmen ist????
> und welcher von denen besonders gut zum trialen geeignet ist???
> BITTTTEEE!!!!!



der silberne is höher und damit weniger für trial geeignet und die beiden schwarzen sind was flacher und damit was besser geeignet! (die schwarzen sind die gleichen) (glaub ich)....aber manchmal gibts die dinger auch komplett ohne sattel aufnahme was westentlich praktischer wäre, schaumal ob du sowas findest.


----------



## Trial_Dani (30. April 2007)

ok,
unnd:
Ist DER Rahmen besser als DIESER ???
Weil der erste Rahmen am Anfang noch etwas nach unten gebogen ist!
Welcher der beiden ist nun besser? 

ich wieß ich nerve!  
Aber....ich hab halt auch noch nie n Trial (bzw. Trial-Rahmen) gekauft


----------



## trialsrider (30. April 2007)

sehen ziemlich ähnlich aus von der geo her! aber ich würde den empfehlen mit der biegung im oberrohr...


----------



## Trial_Dani (30. April 2007)

ok jungs!
Also..erst mal sorry, wegen der spamerei hier, ist gleich rum!
Ich habe jetzt nur noch eine Frage:

Ich werde morgen einen Rahmen bestellen!
Welchen der beiden soll ich aber nehmen? Auf die 6 kommt es nicht an!

WELCHER DER BEIDEN IST BESSER? UND BESSER FÜR TRIAL GEEIGNET???
Der erste der beiden
Der zweite der beiden

Ich hoffe auf eure Antwort!

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fars (30. April 2007)

Ich hätt mir den zweiten geholt(mit dem gebeugten oberrohr), weil er halt diese beugung hat(wie adamant)) und die ausfallenden stabiler aussehen. aber das ist alles rein subjektiv...


----------



## robs (30. April 2007)

Nimm den zweiten. Das Oberrohr ist _etwas_ länger und der Radstand dieser Rahmen ist ohnehin recht kurz. Und irgendwie sieht er für mich etwas besser aus.


----------



## sebi-online88 (30. April 2007)

Hallo Dani,

schaue dir mal diesen link an: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Ich würde aber lieber warten bis wieder Rahmen ohne Sattel bei Ebay drin sind. Sonst sind die Rahmen alle gleich bei ebay...


----------



## robs (30. April 2007)

Oh interessant. Das würde ich an deiner Stelle noch abwarten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. April 2007)

eben,das ist der rahmen auf dem bild von mir oben,und noch einer der Ã¤lteren,die die richtigen gussets haben,des hÃ¤lt
und mit der gabel auch.
also das dÃ¼rfte doch die ideale lÃ¶sung fÃ¼r dich sein,daniel


----------



## Trial_Dani (1. Mai 2007)

Hä? Wie meint ihr das denn jetzt?

Was ist die ideale Lösung für mich??? 

Sorry, dass ich soo blöde frag, aber ich hab irgendwie halt grad überhaupt ka Ahnung  

Was soll ich denn nun kaufen?


----------



## robs (1. Mai 2007)

Trial_Dani schrieb:


> Hä? Wie meint ihr das denn jetzt?
> 
> Was ist die ideale Lösung für mich???
> 
> ...



Das da:



sebi-online88 schrieb:


> Hallo Dani,
> 
> schaue dir mal diesen link an: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Ich würde aber lieber warten bis wieder Rahmen ohne Sattel bei Ebay drin sind. Sonst sind die Rahmen alle gleich bei ebay...



Dieses Set ist doch bis 150,- ein richtiges Schnäppchen.

Ansonsten würde ich auch warten bis es wieder die ohne Sattelstütze gibt oder eben gucken ob es hier einen gebrauchten im Forum gibt.


----------



## Trial_Dani (2. Mai 2007)

Also....thx für die "Beratung"!
Ich habe jetzt mich aber doch für den eBay -Rahmen entschieden!
Ich habe dazu die empfohlene gabel geordert und warte jetzt auf meine schönen Teile!!!
ich denke, das war richtig!
Und Ihr habt ja gesagt, der Rahmen ist nicht verkehrt!!!

Also..thx nochmal und wenn der Rahmen da ist....mach ich euch n Foto!!! ;-)


----------



## voytec (2. Mai 2007)

hi !
suche ein trialbike für meine kleine 7 jährige tochter 
am besten hoffmanns youngtser! 
falls jemand was hat\gehört her damit 

grusse voy


----------



## Schevron (3. Mai 2007)

hab den helm hier. wißt ihr ev ob man da die polster auch extra kaufen kann?
meine haben das waschen net so gut vertragen. nu halten sie nimmer an den klettverschlüssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo ich hab ne frage kennt jemand eine Seite(en) wo es Trrialfahrradvorjahresmodelle gibt.


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Mai 2007)

*suche immernoch einen vorbau
31,8er klemmung 
100..130 mm und bis zu 25°

alles anbieten bitte*


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Mai 2007)

hab langsam die backen dick...

*hat einer noch einen satz bremsbeläge für ne louise/clara 2001*

ich hab notdürftig mir irgendwelche günstigen geholt... die gehen gar nicht


----------



## Eisbein (7. Mai 2007)

@ hst schreib doch in den bikemarkt unter gesucht was rein, damit hatte ich bisjetzt immer erfolg...


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Mai 2007)

danke eisbein
das mach ich mal


----------



## Hebo 13 (8. Mai 2007)

tachchen ich bin max und suche ein trialfahrrad 20" für anfänger wenns geht nicht so teuer. thx


----------



## dane08 (8. Mai 2007)

ich verkaufe grad mein monty 221pro das ich mir in den sommerferien gekauft hab und nach und nach aufgerüstet habe.Also umbauten sind folgende.

-ECHO LTE DISK GABEL 3monate alt
-HR ECHOLAUFRAD (07er felge frisch zentriert,schwarze alunippel) 4 monate alt
nabe ist schwarz die felge rot
-VR ECHO DISK (06er felge und auch schwarze alunippel)4 monate
nabe und felge rot
-TRY ALL N.U.C VORBAU 150mm 30° 3 monate alt
-TRY ALL OVERSIZE RIZER LENKER(72 cm breit) 3 monate alt
- MONTY FREILAUF(72 einrastpunkte) 2 monate alt
-hs 33 mit RB HEBELl und STAHLFLEXBRÜCKE
-TRY ALL STICKY BEREIFUNG ca 80% vom profil sind noch vorhanden

es hat ein par lackkratzer aber unterrohr und kettenstreben sind dank schutzmaßnahmen unversehrt(die kettenstreben hab ein paar leichte krater von misglückten sidehops)
das alte 221pro hr und ein hs33 hebel (feder fehlt) gibts dazu

Es wurde aufgrund einiger körperlicher zwischefälle nicht so viel gefahren,genaueres gibts im verletzungen.. thread
Bilder gibts auf anfrage per e-mail

VHB 800


----------



## raxx1 (8. Mai 2007)

Kaufe güstige Hydraulik scheibenbremse,baujahr egal,Vorne und hinten.


PM wenn jemand was hat.


----------



## jar (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
  Ich bin Spanier und Ich sprache ein Bisschen deutsch, aber Ich sprache englisch ;-)

  A nice german biketrialer help me to write the add, so I will post it in german and english, although I would like to be able to read in english also . 


Hallo ich suche nen ganz einfach 26" bike. Bin anfänger und wollte mal 26" ausprobieren, und da ich bald wieder zurück nach spanien muss sollte es nicht zu teuer sein da ich nicht weis ob ich mit zurück bekommen. Mir reichen V brakes und ne einfach ausstattung.

Hello, I am looking for a very basic 26" bike. I am a rookie (less than 5 months riding), in Spain I ride a Monty 219 Magura (20"), but I would like to try a 26" one. I need very basic equipment, so v-brake would be ok. So old bikes and basic components are welcome. I have no problem with cleaning dust of the bike ;-)

Thanks for your attention.
  - Javi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jar (8. Mai 2007)

Sorry, I forgot very important thing! I am living currently in Berlin. But I don't have problems with traveling or paying for not too expensive shipping costs.

 - Javi


----------



## KAMIkazerider (9. Mai 2007)

where do you live in spain?


----------



## jar (9. Mai 2007)

In Spain I live in Madrid, but I am not sure if i will be back ;-)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Mai 2007)

Joho bin auch auufer Suche brauch:

Gabel mit Disc aufnahme 
Scheibenbremse Vorne (Bevorzugt Hope/ Kein Magura)
evtl Kurbeln

Das zeug ist für 20", hoffe ihr habt was über 

E-mail: [email protected]
ICQ: 482-312-731


----------



## schmitti (9. Mai 2007)

Suche n 20" bike das noch einigermaßen in schuss ist. Soll n rad für einen anfänger sein......das heisst so um die 500 max.


----------



## Trial_Dani (9. Mai 2007)

Moin,
ich suche für meinen neuen 26er trial-rahmen noch Trial-geeignete Kurbeln mit tretlager!

Wer günstig was da hat, please PM  


Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D E N N I S (9. Mai 2007)

Hy leute ich suche Trial Kurbeln , mir ist meine rechte Kurbel (Try All) in Arsch gegangen, dazu die pedale auch gleich, vlt. hat jemand Kurbeln + Pedalen so für 50 oder es hat jemand ne Try All Kurbel nur für rechts das würde mir auch reichen. 

Aso ist ISIS:

!!!!!!!!!!!Es ist Dringend ich will endlich wieder Trialen!!!!


----------



## t-time1991 (15. Mai 2007)

hi leute such ne neue scheibe für vorne am liebsten ne hope mino trial anderes ist auch erwünscht mfg maX


----------



## trialsrider (15. Mai 2007)

t-time1991 schrieb:


> hi leute such ne neue scheibe für vorne am liebsten ne hope mino trial anderes ist auch erwünscht mfg maX



der timo hat doch noch eine....


----------



## C00L_MAN (15. Mai 2007)

@t-time1991 http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=49863&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## t-time1991 (16. Mai 2007)

sry leute wurde wohl was missverstanden suche ne komplette anlage also nicht nur scheibe sondern hebel leitung bremssattel...
mfg max


----------



## Kev95 (19. Mai 2007)

hey leute suche 2x Magura Julie oder Jucie Disk und 1x Magura HS33 für mein trialrad und das von meinem kollegen .. ! ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr vorschläge habt !! ps: ebay suckt in sachn bremsen denn man weiss nie was dran ist hier hab ich wenigstens eure adresse =P


----------



## Schevron (20. Mai 2007)

ich bräuchte nen Martahebel kompatiblen Disc Kolben für vorne. Das ganze als Postmount. egal ob 160er oder 180er scheibenkolben.
wenns geht auch noch mit leitung. is aber net zwingend.

neu, gebraucht, farbe - alles egal; hauptsache das ding funzt noch.


----------



## stroh80 (21. Mai 2007)

Hi,

suche Koxx Code bzw. Yaabaa Mururoa Rahmen. Falls jemand einen der beiden zu Verkaufen hat bitte PM.


----------



## Hebo 13 (21. Mai 2007)

Tach leutz, verkauft jemand ein 20" trialfahrrad mit dem preis 300-350 dann bitte melden. Mfg Max


----------



## Pellenheimer (21. Mai 2007)

hallo 
 ich suche einen rb hebel für die rechte seite (hs33)  ...falls ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt bitte eine pm an mich .....danke 
pelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (22. Mai 2007)

Jemand noch eine (leichte) 32-Loch HR-Nabe 20" mit Schraubgewinde herumliegen?


----------



## bike 20 (22. Mai 2007)

Hi! mein freund sucht ein 20 oder 26-zoll trialbike aber nicht so teuer so 300-400 euro.danke schon mal


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (22. Mai 2007)

SCHALOM!! ich suche eine gut erhaltene 20zoll gabel!
farbe egal, alles anbieten bitte- danke


----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. Mai 2007)

hej suche das abzieh werkzeug für truvativ isis lager, das heisst Truvativ - Drive X-Tool ISIS. vieleicht hats jemand, am besten mit "ratschen" aufnahme also diesem viereck, 3/4" ist das oder?
mfg flo


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Mai 2007)

*suche noch immer eine vorbau

31,8mm und um die 20° Länge erstmal wurst*


----------



## dirk_diggler (23. Mai 2007)

Tach zusammen...

suche 20" HR mit SChraubritzel 12 Zähne. Bitte einfach mal anbieten..

Güße Uli


----------



## bike 20 (24. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute, ich suche ein koxx 20" xtp 2006 long Rahmen. Hat jemand einen da? thanks


----------



## noob-rider (25. Mai 2007)

Hallöle
ich suche ein neues Hinterrad 26" für mein rädchen
sollte ungefähr ausgestattet sein
Cassetten-Nabe 8/9fach
135mm mit Schnellspanner oder 10mm schraubachse
irgendeine Felge für felgenbremse
also falls irgendjemand eins übrig/ abzugeben hat
würde ich mich über ne  pn freuen   
mfg
da Kai


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Mai 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich suche ein koxx 20" xtp 2006 long Rahmen. Hat jemand einen da? thanks



grüß dich andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoYz1986 (27. Mai 2007)

suche 20 zoll gabel, gut erhalten, optimalerweise von echo, muss aber nicht sein !


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (28. Mai 2007)

Suche nen V-Brake Adapter !!!


----------



## onza aut (28. Mai 2007)

Tach Leute.
Wollt mal fragen ob wer einen Stahlflexkit für eine hs33 für hinten hat?
bitte um pm


----------



## bike 20 (30. Mai 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> grüß dich andre


Du bist doch der Klemens oder? Wenn ja wann kommste denn mal wieder zum Training. Jch habe jetzt ein Koxx und bin der Sohn vom Thorsten Haferkorn, nicht der Andre.


----------



## bike 20 (30. Mai 2007)

Hi! Ich suche eine oder zwei Try All Pedalen, wenn jemand was hat bitte melden, Preis ist erstmal egal.


----------



## bike 20 (30. Mai 2007)

Hat sich schon erledigt mit den Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (2. Juni 2007)

Suche neue kurbeln!!!
hat jemand vielleicht noch welche !?  größe, farbe und gewinde wär egal


----------



## Trialside (3. Juni 2007)

Hi, ich suche ebenfalls ein Stahl-Flex-Kit für meine HS33. Leitungslänge sollte in etwa 135-140 cm betragen. Wer was anzubieten hat kann sich ja per PM oder Mail mit Preisvorstellung bei mir melden...

EDIT: Hat sich schon erledigt. Brauche doch kein Stahlflex!


----------



## Kev95 (3. Juni 2007)

so .. ich bin vllt die erlÃ¶sung !... also sobald ich nen neues 20" finden sollte werde ich meins fÃ¼r 300 â¬ verkaufen isn fester preis und nich verhandel bar schon vorab es sind die normalen gebrauchs spuren dran ;D und es ist ein MOnty X ALP sprich fÃ¼r anfÃ¤nger perfekt ! .. is halt eines der ersten trial rÃ¤der .. hat daher noch einen stahl rahmen .. aber is noch sehr gut in schuss !! bilder kÃ¶nnt ihr haben wenn ihr mich an schreibt oder wartet bis ich das neue bike habe weil ich dann meins verkaufe und es ins verkaufe thread stelle !


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Juni 2007)

Moin Ich suche Ein Zoo Phyton ab 05 PM mit wenigen gebrauchspuren keine haarrisse (ein paar Kratzer sind ok)  schreibt einfach mal ne pm mit bild


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Juni 2007)

achso und es sollte short sein


----------



## raxx1 (4. Juni 2007)

edit funktion for the win^^ 

Doppelpost for the loose^^


----------



## Trial_Dani (5. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich suche für 26":
Ein (wenn möglich) komplettes Hinterrad
Eine Kurbel (wenn möglich mit Innenlager)

Wer was passendes da hat, bitte PM! 
Danke

Viele grüße
Daniel


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (5. Juni 2007)

Hat denn hier keiner ein paar Kurbeln rumliegen


----------



## Biketrial (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

suche für meinen 9-jährigen Sohn ein 20 Zoll Trialbike. Gerne ein Monty 219. Magurabremsen sollte es haben.


----------



## noob-rider (5. Juni 2007)

bei ebay steht glaube ich gerade noch nen monty 219 drin 


http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-Monty-B-219_W0QQitemZ250121957990QQihZ015QQcategoryZ117663QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biketrial (5. Juni 2007)

noob-rider schrieb:


> bei ebay steht glaube ich gerade noch nen monty 219 drin
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-Monty-B-219_W0QQitemZ250121957990QQihZ015QQcategoryZ117663QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Danke für den Hinweis. Das habe ich schon entdeckt. Mein Sohn hätte gern etwas in der Art der aktuellen Modelle.


----------



## Fars (5. Juni 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Hat denn hier keiner ein paar Kurbeln rumliegen




Ich hab Echo 04, 158mm lang, vierkant, gebraucht


----------



## Moppel_kopp (8. Juni 2007)

hallo!
suche ISIS tretlager
angebote ber PN bitte... wer noch kurbeln direkt dabei hat kann auch angebote geben 
müsste dann 158mm lang sein

gruß moppelkopp


----------



## luckygambler (9. Juni 2007)

hi! suche 2 paar halteschellen für die hs33 (um die bremse am rahmen festzuschrauben). müssen jetzt keine echo sien oder so. die einfach von magura reichen. macht es überhaupt nen unterschied welche halteschellen ich nehme, abgesehenvon der optik?


----------



## Trialstriker (9. Juni 2007)

eigendlich nich die sind im prinzip alle gleich nur die oberseite wird halt von hersteller zu hersteller anders ausgefräst
der unterschied is nur farbe und optik


----------



## trialsrider (10. Juni 2007)

Suche:

Nokia N95!  

+nen shop wos noch die Ashton gabel gibt!


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Juni 2007)

suche das buch "bike trial tricks" von hans Rey. 
auflage ist egal, zustand sollte mindestens befriedigend sein.
grüsse rainer


----------



## Trial_Dani (12. Juni 2007)

Gugg ma bei Stadler....das hab ich da gekauft fÃ¼r , ich glaube, 14 â¬!!!

Ach ja....ich wollte ja was unter suchen stellen!

Also..

Ich suche eine komplette HS 33 fÃ¼r Hinten und wenns geht auch fÃ¼r vorne...muss aber nicht sein!

Aber hinten wÃ¤re mir wichtig!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Daniel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juni 2007)

suche eine Klemmung fÃ¼r einen ritchey wcs vorbau,also das klemmteil fÃ¼r die 4-fach klemmung am lenker,25.4mm.
bei mir gibts es jetzt rechts und links von jeder klemschraube 2risse,also insgesamt 8,warum,weiÃ ich nicht...
daran wirds wohl noch scheitern,kein vorbau hÃ¤lt bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (12. Juni 2007)

Keine Ahnung, vll taugt so einer.


----------



## koxxrider (17. Juni 2007)

suche vorbau für 20"


----------



## luckygambler (17. Juni 2007)

hi hat jemand den monty urban rockring zu verkaufen? der mit dem man die architektur schont! gruss


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (17. Juni 2007)

suche hs 33 bremshebel 05 oder älter  möglichst neuwertig
farbe egal

tausche gerne gegen nagel neue hs33 hebel


----------



## bikersemmel (18. Juni 2007)

Suche Brakebooster  für ein Zoo Pitbull. Lochabstand 100mm, also keine Magura Brakebooster.
Farbe fast egal, am liebsten schwarz.


----------



## koxxrider (18. Juni 2007)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> suche hs 33 bremshebel 05 oder älter  möglichst neuwertig
> farbe egal
> 
> tausche gerne gegen nagel neue hs33 hebel



das check ich nicht...du willst gebrauchte gegen neue bremshebel tauschen?

05 ist doch auch schon das neue modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (18. Juni 2007)

koxxrider schrieb:


> das check ich nicht...du willst gebrauchte gegen neue bremshebel tauschen?
> 
> 05 ist doch auch schon das neue modell



ne er hat bestimmt die neuen rumfliegen und will den alten, da der wesentlich robuster ist. für trial brauch man das sonst nciht unbedingt...


----------



## Scrat (18. Juni 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> ne er hat bestimmt die neuen rumfliegen und will den alten



So sieht's aus.

Also, wer was hat - sagt dem Kerle Bescheid.

@tropfe: Mein Händler hat nix mehr.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (18. Juni 2007)

hmmm enttäuschung...;-)

brauch eig nur den gusskörper vom hebel... den rest hab ich...
hat keiner was für mich übrig ? ;-)


----------



## curry4king (18. Juni 2007)

Please löschen


----------



## Biketrial (19. Juni 2007)

Suche

1. Hinterrdadfelge 19 Zoll (36 Speichen) oder komplettes Rad
2. Flege für hinten 26 Zoll (32 Speichen)

Angebote bitte per PM.


----------



## koxxrider (21. Juni 2007)

verkaufe total neuen hs 33 bremsgriff für rechts





bei intesse pm

oh sry falscher thread


----------



## Hebo 13 (21. Juni 2007)

Hi ich will ma ne klene umfrage machen. Was findet ihr fährt sich besser? Gruß Max


----------



## Hebo 13 (21. Juni 2007)

Sorry 20" oder 26"


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. Juni 2007)

ansichts sache


----------



## Biketrial (21. Juni 2007)

Hebo 13 schrieb:


> Hi ich will ma ne klene umfrage machen. Was findet ihr fährt sich besser? Gruß Max



Vielleicht wäre hier ein eigener Beitrag oder Thread angebracht. Unter "Suche" passt es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (21. Juni 2007)

Max das musste selber entscheiden (Univega 26" ist nicht schlecht), aber Monty Magura 07 is besser.


----------



## Hebo 13 (25. Juni 2007)

Verkauft hier noch jemand ein *Echo 20"* so um die 400â¬-450â¬ dann bitte per Nachricht melden. Danke 
GruÃ Max


----------



## Xypher (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
suche 2 36 Loch Alex DX32 Felgen in schwarz.

Dank euch!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Juni 2007)

N'Abend Leute,
gibt es hier jemanden,der mir sein Zoo Pitbull taugliches Schaltauge vlt gegen die Versandkosten abtritt?Kann/soll auch gebraucht sein,nur gerade und ohne Knicke etc.
Vlt hat hat Jemand eins Ã¼ber,da er einen anderen Kettenspanner fÃ¤hrt oder so in der Art
MfG Martin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Juni 2007)

Hat sich erledigt,hab mir etwas Solides zusammengeschustert.Trotzdem Danke
MfG Martin


----------



## koxxole (28. Juni 2007)

hi leute 

suche für einen kumpel ein 20 zoll trial rad

für ca. 400 

er will jetzt mit trialn anfangen tollllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## luckygambler (29. Juni 2007)

suche nen alten camcorder mit bandaufnahme und digitalem ausgang für den pc. am besten firewire oder sowas. 
gruss chris


----------



## Hebo 13 (29. Juni 2007)

suche immernoch ein 20" trialbike wenn jemand seins verkauft bitte melden. Danke Max


----------



## diamond88 (30. Juni 2007)

Ich suche 26' trialbike 
fürn einstieg bitte per pm melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (2. Juli 2007)

Hi ich suche ein 20" long Rahmen, sollte noch im guten zustand sein.


----------



## Hebo 13 (2. Juli 2007)

Hi ich suche auch einen 20" long. Danke. Peace Tim.
Mfg Max


----------



## Schevron (2. Juli 2007)

Hi ich suche einen 06er Monty Ti Ramen. (den der rot weiß schwarz war) es geht auch die silberne variante. hauptsache aus dem jahr und die Ti variante.
möglichst neu. oder gut erhalten (keine dellen, riße; bißl lack ab wäre ok)

Will ev noch jemand seine Lenker Vorbau Kombi von nem 07er Ti verkaufen?

Wenn noch jemand hat günstige und gut erhaltene Monty Pedalen. Die aus 7075 alu. mir langt auch der käfig ev. mit den Distanzhülsen. also wenn das innenteil kaput is, is egal.


Danke schon mal


----------



## Hebo 13 (4. Juli 2007)

Hi bin auf der suche nach nem *20" Trialbike* im wert von 400-700â¬. Wenn es eins zu verkaufen gibt bitte melden. Damke 
Mfg Max


----------



## bike 20 (5. Juli 2007)

Hi! Ich suche ein Bremshebel der an eine HS33 past. Danke


----------



## dane08 (5. Juli 2007)

nur den hebel oder den ganzen griff?
ich hab noch nen 2006er magura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (6. Juli 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> nur den hebel oder den ganzen griff?
> ich hab noch nen 2006er magura


Den ganzen griff.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Juli 2007)

Suche in ca. einer Woche eine robuste 26" Gabel,mit is 2000 und wenn mÃ¶glich auch noch canti oder 4loch aufnahme
Bitte mÃ¶glichst gÃ¼nstig.Farbe sollte entweder weiÃ,silber oder schwarz sein.
MfG Martin


----------



## kingpin18 (7. Juli 2007)

Suche ne Syntace Disk Gabel wer eine abgeben will melden bitte.

Gruß


----------



## curry4king (7. Juli 2007)

Hebo 13 schrieb:


> Hi bin auf der suche nach nem *20" Trialbike* im wert von 400-700. Wenn es eins zu verkaufen gibt bitte melden. Damke
> Mfg Max



für 700 kannste dir doch eins zusammenbasteln


----------



## dane08 (7. Juli 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Den ganzen griff.


ich hab den ganzen griff nur die feder vom kolben fehlt
ich könnt noch eine kaufen oder hast du noch eine?


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. Juli 2007)

da gehen auch die vom alten hebel


----------



## Schevron (7. Juli 2007)

hi. hat jemand von euch eine American Classic VR Nabe für Felgenbremsen die er verkaufen würde? 32Loch

farbe is egal






so eine oder ähnlich. hauptsache leicht!


----------



## bike 20 (9. Juli 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> ich hab den ganzen griff nur die feder vom kolben fehlt
> ich könnt noch eine kaufen oder hast du noch eine?


Hat sich schon erledigt aber trozdem danke.


----------



## bike 20 (10. Juli 2007)

Kennt jemand eine Internetseite wo es Hoffmann Trialtech the answer bikes gibt? vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Juli 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine Internetseite wo es Hoffmann Trialtech the answer bikes gibt? vielen Dank schonmal



www.hoffmannbikes.de

sind keine BIkes von der Stange 

dh. es gibt keinen wirklichen shop... falls du interesse an einem hast einfach dem  Lorenz ne email schreiben oder noch besser anrufen (bisschen geduldig sein)

der größte Vorteil is halt das du dir ne Wunschgeo schweißen lasse kannst und den ganzen schnick schnack mit IBS EXZ hast auch noch!

(hab mir auch ein bestellt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (10. Juli 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> www.hoffmannbikes.de
> 
> sind keine BIkes von der Stange
> 
> ...


Kannst du mir mal ein Foto von deinem rad schicken?


----------



## Monty98 (10. Juli 2007)

Meinung geändert


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Juli 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal ein Foto von deinem rad schicken?



hab meins mit dem neuen IBS bestellt... kommt erst ende august...

müsste abern paar bilder auf der hp von nem 24" haben - sind bis auf die radgröße eigentlich indentisch


----------



## dane08 (10. Juli 2007)

wirklich schöne rahmen und vom preis/leistungs verhältnis ziehmlich gut 
offtopic:
ich hab mein jetzt auch bestellt ,nur warte ich jetzt auf die bestellbestätigung 
und die frage ,ob er sich auf die gabel ,die ich vorhabe zu fahren ,von der geo her einstellen kann ,hab ich keine antwort bekommen.
hoffentlich kommt die antwort jetzt wo ich das 2. mal nachgefagt habe

ich hoffe jetzt mal wieder darauf das irgendeiner der den hoffmann öfters sieht ihm mal besccheit sagt


----------



## Schevron (11. Juli 2007)

ich werde die nächsten tage eh beim Lorenz vorbei gehn. Schreib mir mal ne PM mit den ganzen Sachen die ich ihm sagen soll, dann drück ich im n Zettel in die Hand oder so. Halt auch deinen Realname usw.


----------



## schmitti (12. Juli 2007)

Suche nen recht kurzen, steilen vorbau für nen 20" rad mit großer lenkerklemmung. Wer sowas rumliegen hat bitte melden.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Raimund-Aut (13. Juli 2007)

Ich würd eine Echo 06 Starrnabe suchen, 32 loch, für Schraubritzel, 135mm Einbaubreite, hat jemand noch so eine?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (13. Juli 2007)

suche silberne hr try-all felge. 32loch.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (13. Juli 2007)

hej suche hier diese "unterlegscheiben"!
hat zufällig jemand noch welche oder weiss wo man die einzeln und möglichst günstig bekommt?





das sind die dinger die man braucht um keinen schnellspanner zu nutzen...
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (13. Juli 2007)

probiers vll. mal mit baumarkt, oder metallwaren fachgeschäft


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (13. Juli 2007)

Suche  Try all Vorbau   und lenker  pm mit bildern pls


----------



## Raimund-Aut (14. Juli 2007)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Ich würd eine Echo 06 Starrnabe suchen, 32 loch, für Schraubritzel, 135mm Einbaubreite, hat jemand noch so eine?



Wenn die Nabe noch jemand sucht (die ist nämlich fein leicht, im Gegensatz zur neuen Echo - blöder Deng...) :

Bei Selectbikes.com gibt es sie noch und sie ist sogar gerade verbilligt


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. Juli 2007)

können auch echo vorbau und gu zoo usw. lenker sein  ausserdem suche ich noch  einen zoo phyton rahmen  short gebracuht ab bj 05


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Juli 2007)

Suche ebenfalls Vorbau/Lenker Kombo:
-31,8mm Klemmung
-ungeschweiÃter Vorbau
-Lenker mind. 70 cm breit
-kein TryAll,beim Lenker wÃ¤rs noch ok,aber Vorbau darf kein TryAll sein

Gerne gebraucht,bitte gÃ¼nstige Angebote.
Guten Abend,
Martin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juli 2007)

-edit-gesuch wie im obrigen Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. Juli 2007)

so suche jetz nurnoch einen zoo rahmen ab bj 05  pm me


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. Juli 2007)

edit : geht auch ein yao zhi zoo rahmen  oder nen zhi zm1


----------



## KAMIkazerider (16. Juli 2007)

ich such ne CK nabe


----------



## Schreiner91 (16. Juli 2007)

Hi ich suche ein billiges Anfängerbike egal ob 20" oder 26" falls jemand eins hat einfach mal bei mir melden.
Dankeschön


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Juli 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> edit : geht auch ein yao zhi zoo rahmen  oder nen zhi zm1


lol also  ich nehme gebraucht rahmen : Adamant a3 , gu typhoon , yao zoo  , zoo phyton short   ab bj 05 ....  und alles 20 "


----------



## koxxrider (19. Juli 2007)

_*suche alles was mann für ein 26" bike gebrauchen kann. Will mir ein 26" bike aufbauen und brauche alles.....bitte alles per pm anbieten*_


----------



## Hebo 13 (19. Juli 2007)

Suche ein komplettes hinterrad bloß ohne reifen wer eins verkauft bitte per pm melden.
Gruß Max


----------



## Chill (19. Juli 2007)

Ich suche einen 20" Trial Bike!!!

Meldet euch:  PN oder  [email protected]


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Juli 2007)

Hebo 13 schrieb:


> Suche ein komplettes hinterrad bloÃ ohne reifen wer eins verkauft bitte per pm melden.
> GruÃ Max



-20" oder 26"
-mit/ohne freilauf(-kÃ¶rper)
-mit/ohne disc

Habe zwar keines zu verkaufen aber denke mal des wÃ¤re fÃ¼r eventuelle Interessenten hilfreich.


----------



## Hebo 13 (20. Juli 2007)

Suche hinterrad ohne reifen ohne disk aufnahme und 20"
Danke
Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (21. Juli 2007)

Lagerhülsen-Schlüssel für BBT-4. Hat 6 abgerundete Nocken. Passt zu Tretlagern: Sachs, Campagnolo (Veloce, Daytona, Mirage, Avanti, Centaur, Xenon), FAG, Thun, SKF. Passt nicht zu: KSS.

Jemand soetwas noch unnötig herumliegen?!


----------



## Sherco (22. Juli 2007)

huhu.Ich suche jemanden,der mir einen Unterrohrschutz baut.
Carbon wäre toll.
Ist für 26" und sollte dementsprechend lang sein.

Wäre toll wenn sich wer meldet,der das schonmal gemacht hat,also Erfahrung hat.

PM mit Preis und sowas bitte an mich.


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Juli 2007)

Suche Adapter von Magura Aufnahme auf V-Brakes.

Muss für ein 20 Zoll Bike passen (Zoo Python).

Wäre prima wenn jemand die möglichkeit hätte mir solche anzufertigen. 

MFG


----------



## Schevron (24. Juli 2007)

hi. ich suche recht dringend eine American Classic VR Nabe (Mikro)
wenn jemand was gebraucht oder was neues hat. Farbe egal, 32 Loch.

Oder auch Onlineshops die noch liefern können. (Tartybikes weiß ich) ich suche aber was in Deutschland oder USA.

oder hat ev jemand ne Tune VR Nabe die er nicht mehr braucht?

Alle VR Naben für Felgenbremsen


----------



## ecols (25. Juli 2007)

hätte noch ne schwarze CK..


----------



## Schevron (25. Juli 2007)

was wiegt die denn?
Sie soll halt sehr leicht sein. dh. so in der 60g Gegend


----------



## ecols (26. Juli 2007)

ah.. is vermutlich eh nciht interessant weil 36 loch.. da is schlecht mit leichtbau außer du fährst 18 speichen


----------



## Kev95 (26. Juli 2007)

hi leute suche nen 20 " da mein Monty X Alp echt lästig wird.. zum anfangen echt super aber für weitere schritte reichts echt nicht mehr !!.. bitte meldet euch..


----------



## koxxrider (28. Juli 2007)

suche v-brake für rechts, am besten avid oder so....und v-brake arme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (2. August 2007)

Suche nen TryAll vorbau 130mm 20°

oder ähnlichen, schreibt mir einfach wenn ihr was habt.

marcus


----------



## ecols (3. August 2007)

Suche Avid BB7 Sattel, Nokons und nen Ultimate Hebel.


----------



## playbike (3. August 2007)

Suche Grossman 20'' Trialbike oder Syntace Trialbike.

Einfach mal anbieten

THX


----------



## Hebo 13 (4. August 2007)

*Hi suche 2 paar magura bremsbeläge für stark geflexte Felgen
Bitte per PM melden 

Gruß Max*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. August 2007)

So Leutchen,
suche dringend einen gebrauchten Eno Trial Freilauf.
Neu ist der mir zu teuer,und wer weiÃ,vlt. hat einer aus i.-welchen GrÃ¼nden einen rumliegen oder verkauft den fÃ¼r nen Kumpel oder sonst was.
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## dane08 (5. August 2007)

suche sonen aälteren hs33 griff (den der so aufgebaut ist wie der rb) mit oder ohne hebel
wenn jemand was rumliegen hat pm mit preisvorstellung an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (5. August 2007)

Suche Freilaufritzel, 18Z. Nehme fast alles was so kommt.

Habe neulich das Bike meines bruders geliehen um es beim Schnupperkurs zu verleihen...   da war der Shimano-Freilauf hin. Soll mir mal einer erklären warum der den Tritt eines 18jährigen hält, aber bei Kindern schlapp macht


----------



## mario1981 (5. August 2007)

Suche einen Brake Booster für Magura HS33 bis BJ. 05

Danke


----------



## Trialstriker (7. August 2007)

Hi leute 
ich brauche unbedingt nen adapter für meine hope 180er rear
bevor ich mir woanders ein bestelle wollte ich fragen ob irgendeiner einen
passenden adapter hat und ihn mir vermachen würde

wäre echt geil


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. August 2007)

!!! Suche einen linken Hebel für meine V-brake !!!
Ist erst ma egal was es für einer ist


----------



## Scrat (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

ein Bekannter von mir sucht ein 20" für einen ca. 1,40m großen Buben, preislich sollte das Rad nicht wesentlich teurer als 200 EUR sein.

Hat jemand von Euch noch was rumstehen?

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## NewbTrialeR (8. August 2007)

Scrat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Bekannter von mir sucht ein 20" für einen ca. 1,40m großen Buben, preislich sollte das Rad nicht wesentlich teurer als 200 EUR sein.
> 
> ...



also wenn dir der rahmen egal ist und er anfangen will gebe ich dir mein altes rad für genau 200 euro ist noch top in schuss siehe verkaufe thread da habe ich etwas zu geschrieben !!! wollte 250 für haben aber wenn er 200 als ok nimmt dann auch 200.. istn super anfänger rad habe damit alle grundsachen des trials gelernt !


----------



## Trialstriker (9. August 2007)

HEY
ich suche einen monty 221 pro 06 rahmen alu-gebürstet. wenn jemand einen hat und nicht mehr braucht wäre mir vor freude zum   zumute monty hat keinen und den 07 auch nich nur in der 3-farb-kombo die ich nicht brauch.


----------



## Sherco (16. August 2007)

Suche jemanden Der ne Hope mit 160er scheibe für hinten hebel rechts verkaufen tut  

PM bitte


----------



## Icke84 (16. August 2007)

suche ne ALU Starrgabel mit Canti Sockeln.

wer was hat einfach melden.

gruß
Marcus


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. August 2007)

Suche nen HS33 05/06 er Griff....

PM/ICQ 250473344


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (18. August 2007)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> Hi leute
> ich brauche unbedingt nen adapter für meine hope 180er rear
> bevor ich mir woanders ein bestelle wollte ich fragen ob irgendeiner einen
> passenden adapter hat und ihn mir vermachen würde
> ...



von 160 Postmount auf 180 IS? hab ich..


----------



## robs (19. August 2007)

Ich suche für Einsteiger bis Fortgeschrittene ordentliche 20"-Bikes. Mindestens zwei stück, also alles anbieten!

Schmerzgrenze ist wohl so 500,- (für eins, isjaklar) ich denke dafür kann man ganz gut was kriegen. Weil das Kinder sind, wäre ein Gewicht deutlich unter 11kg, besser unter 10kg angebracht. Ansonsten keine Einschränkung. Wäre schön wenn ich nen kurzen Text mit Bild als mail oder PN kriege, sodass ich das dann zusammen weiterleiten kann. Die Leute vertrauen auf mein Urteil, also wenn ihr mich überzeugt wird was draus


----------



## TrialBreaker (20. August 2007)

brauch nen komplett laufrad für hinten(26").würde auch tauschen.hatte ne alex dx32 felge mit dt swiss speichen und magura nabe.passt aber optisch nicht zu meinem bike


----------



## mario1981 (21. August 2007)

Aheadkappe mit Schraube und Kralle! (1 1/8)

Wer was hat ICQ 427682270


----------



## hst_trialer (21. August 2007)

mario1981 schrieb:


> Aheadkappe mit Schraube und Kralle! (1 1/8)
> 
> Wer was hat ICQ 427682270



geh zum radhändler um die ecke, der hat sowas für weniger geld...


----------



## Benjy (22. August 2007)

TrialBreaker schrieb:


> brauch nen komplett laufrad für hinten(26").würde auch tauschen.hatte ne alex dx32 felge mit dt swiss speichen und magura nabe.passt aber optisch nicht zu meinem bike


hi,

hab im suche-thread gelesen das du auf der suche nach einem komplett-hinterrad 26" bist? also falls immernoch interesse besteht gib bescheid, dann geb ich dir die nötigen daten.

MfG
Benjy


----------



## nornen (22. August 2007)

brauche ein komplett laufrad für hinten(20") füe mein alu monty x-lite 221. Irgendwelche angebote?


----------



## Icke84 (23. August 2007)

hi,

hat jemand nen Isis Tretlager 68/128 ?

gruß
marcus


----------



## hst_trialer (25. August 2007)

hat einer ein 4kant innelager mit achslänge über 118mm
am besten bsa und kein fag-kram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewbTrialeR (28. August 2007)

Hi Leute suche für mein Monty 219 ALP einen neuen freilauf für hinten , könntet ihr mir einen guten empfehlen ?!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. August 2007)

ich wüsste nicht wo mann welche kaufen könnte...^^


----------



## curry4king (28. August 2007)

kauf dir den acs freilauf 
manche sagen zwa schrott ich find ihn gut
20â¬ 1 jahr schon bei mir druff (hab ihn zugeschweiÃt)
nicht einmal durchgerutscht kein knacken knartzen garnix
eiert nur nen bissel aber naja is net so schlimm

www.singlespeedshop.de guck da ma


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. August 2007)

Dann soll er lieber 19 drauflegen und den Monty nehmen


----------



## m(A)ui (29. August 2007)

suche ein paar (oder ne hintere) Magura HS33 in grau (oder schwarz) am liebsten das ältere Modell.

gruss,
maui


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. August 2007)

--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebo 13 (29. August 2007)

Suche ne Echo Gabel oder ähnliche Marke die spitz nach oben verläuft

Gruß Max


----------



## jockie (29. August 2007)

Hebo 13 schrieb:


> Suche ne Echo Gabel oder ähnliche Marke die spitz nach oben verläuft



Hä?! Echo Easy-Gabel habe ich...HS33/Disc. Bei Interesse, PN.


----------



## Trialside (30. August 2007)

Er meint sicher den Style der Echo-Lite Gabel oder auch der Koxx Forxx... Die Gabeln laufen in Richtung Schaft nicht rund sondern eher spitz zu...


----------



## jockie (30. August 2007)

Trialside schrieb:


> Er meint sicher den Style der Echo-Lite Gabel oder auch der Koxx Forxx... Die Gabeln laufen in Richtung Schaft nicht rund sondern eher spitz zu...



Jetzt kapier's auch ich!  ...dass die Gabel nicht an der Gabelkrone noch Schweißungen hat oder breit auseinandergeht wie 'ne Zoo-Gabel.


----------



## KermitB4 (30. August 2007)

Ich hätte noch eine Forxx Gabel übrig.

Bei interesse : PN

MFG


----------



## f.topp (31. August 2007)

suche 26 zoll trial bike, kann 500 Euro investieren. würde mich über angebote freuen.


----------



## Trialside (31. August 2007)

Nachdem sich in den letzten Tagen mein rechtes Pedal verabschiedet hat, bräuchte ich Ersatz. Eigentlich brauche ich nur ein TryAll oder VP Doppelkäfigpedal für die rechte Seite. Ihr könnt mir aber auch nen Satz anbieten. -> Bitte per PM/E-Mail melden


----------



## C00L_MAN (31. August 2007)

Suche BT Raven 6 short mit magura Aufnahme


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (31. August 2007)

C00L_MAN schrieb:


> Suche BT Raven 6 short mit magura Aufnahme



kannste knicken ^^


----------



## C00L_MAN (1. September 2007)

...oder Pitbull 05 short


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (1. September 2007)

Kaufe günstigen Magura marta bremssattel.
PM wenn jemand einen hat


----------



## NewbTrialeR (1. September 2007)

will immer noch mein super tolles anfänger 20 " bike loswerden.. =P


----------



## andre35i (4. September 2007)

hallo suche nen 20 rahmen bis 100 euro mit oder ohne teile bitte anbieten


----------



## sunrims (4. September 2007)

hi

ich suche eine 20" anfänger trial, wenn möglich zwischen 400 und 500 özen. hoffe auf zahlreiche angebote


----------



## andre35i (5. September 2007)

so mein 20 ist da jetz suche ich noch 20 teile wer hat was zum anbieten????


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (5. September 2007)

SUCHE 

*Innenlager 128mm / 73mm ISIS
und 
Kurbeln 170 oder 175mm ist egal hauptsache ISIS.*

kann neuwertig oder gebraucht sein.

BITTE erst ma alles anbieten


----------



## Louis Cypher (5. September 2007)

Hellas die Herren,

suche ne Nabe für meine Triale (26").

Sollte wenn möglich günstig sein. Hat da jemand was rumliegen?
Ansprüche hab' ich wenig außer, dass sie ne Disc Aufnahme haben muss (ich weiß Disc ist dooooooof; hab' nichts anderes). Kann starr sein, jann Kassette oder Gewinde sein, misch egal. Nur 36 Loch muss sie sein

Liebe Grüße,

Markus


----------



## mario1981 (5. September 2007)

Hi zusammen,
suche noch ne 26" Vorderradfelge 32 Loch.

Preis sollte so 30 incl. Versand sein.

Wenn jemand noch wat im Keller gefunden hat, kann er sich ja melden.  

ICQ:427682270


----------



## isah (9. September 2007)

suche isis Lager, neu oder gebraucht, verspreche es mit viel liebe zu behandeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_jo (9. September 2007)

Brauch nen Vorbau der lange und hoch baut. Alles anbieten bitte...


----------



## Eisbein (9. September 2007)

der_jo schrieb:


> Brauch nen Vorbau der lange und hoch baut. Alles anbieten bitte...



biste heute etwa mal martins rad gefahren und hast gefallen dran gefunden.

ich hab da noch einen 135*35°


----------



## NewbTrialeR (11. September 2007)

Hey leute suche eine gute seite wo Trial bikes verkauft werden und würde gerne eine beratung von euch entgegen nehmen ! und zwar für das ZHI ZM2 .. ambesten wäre es wenn ihr nen paar daten schreiben könntet und evtl. eigende meinung.. habe schon unter trialparts.lv geguckt aba da steht nix von dem bike.. naja vllt kennt ihr ja noch andere gute seiten.. und ist die tryall seite down ?!


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. September 2007)

NewbTrialeR schrieb:


> Hey leute suche eine gute seite wo Trial bikes verkauft werden und würde gerne eine beratung von euch entgegen nehmen ! und zwar für das ZHI ZM2 .. ambesten wäre es wenn ihr nen paar daten schreiben könntet und evtl. eigende meinung.. habe schon unter trialparts.lv geguckt aba da steht nix von dem bike.. naja vllt kennt ihr ja noch andere gute seiten.. und ist die tryall seite down ?!


ZHI

TryAll geht


----------



## florianwagner (12. September 2007)

hi, suche ne scheibenbremse für vorne, am besten 160er oder 180er scheibe. einfach mal alles anbieten was ihr so habt. danke


----------



## NewbTrialeR (12. September 2007)

weiss zufälliger weise einer.. ob das ZM2 von trialparts.lv den freilauf schon vorne hat oda so ?! wäre cool wenn mir einer mal die daten des bikes geben könnte !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (12. September 2007)

NewbTrialeR schrieb:


> weiss zufälliger weise einer.. ob das ZM2 von trialparts.lv den freilauf schon vorne hat oda so ?! wäre cool wenn mir einer mal die daten des bikes geben könnte !!


ja weil sonst wäre vorne ein 22Z Kettenblatt oder ähnliches

oder es hätte eine 20" Freilaufnabe (CK) das glaub ich aber nich^^


----------



## ecols (13. September 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hi, suche ne scheibenbremse für vorne, am besten 160er oder 180er scheibe. einfach mal alles anbieten was ihr so habt. danke



hi flo.. hab ne 180er hope postmount mit adapter auf is2000


----------



## florianwagner (13. September 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> hi flo.. hab ne 180er hope postmount mit adapter auf is2000



könnte man die evtl auch mit 160er scheibe fahren( anderer adapter) und wieviel willste für die?
wenn jemand ne marta hätte würd ich die auch nehmen, egal ob160er oder 180er.


----------



## ringo667 (13. September 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> könnte man die evtl auch mit 160er scheibe fahren( anderer adapter) und wieviel willste für die?



PM Bremse mit 160mm Scheibe geht nur mit PM Aufnahme an der gabel.

Einen Adapter is2000 auf pm ohne Vergrößerung gibts nicht.


----------



## mr.mütze (13. September 2007)

doch es gibt einen von point


----------



## ringo667 (13. September 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> doch es gibt einen von point



Wo gibts den? Hast nen Link?
Meinst du den ADP - 103?


----------



## mr.mütze (13. September 2007)

war gerade auf der seite von point da brauchste ja ne 170 mm scheibe: sorry hab mich geirrt 
mfg marcel


----------



## robs (17. September 2007)

Suche ein Paar VP- oder vergleichbare Käfig-Pedale. Meine sind jetzt oft genug angespitzt worden und schön verbogen...


----------



## mr-ronaldinho (17. September 2007)

Hallo, wollte mich auch mal am Trialen versuchen und wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch ein gebrauchtes bike zum verkauf hat....20 oder 26 Zoll ist egal...
Sollte allerdings nicht viel mehr als 400 kosten.....


----------



## Eisbein (18. September 2007)

such Vorbau. 120*20 irgentwas in der richtung. bitte mit 31,8 klemmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (19. September 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> such Vorbau. 120*20 irgentwas in der richtung. bitte mit 31,8 klemmung



Nimm den hier! Mit dem springst du höher!



ChrisKing schrieb:


> Echo Vorbau, 130x15, einen Tag gefahren.
> 
> 33,90 Euro incl. Versand.


----------



## Eisbein (19. September 2007)

zu flach und zu lang


----------



## Louis Cypher (19. September 2007)

Moinsen,

suche Adapter für HS33 und Konsorten(diese Befestigungsschellen- Nummer)

und 

HS irgendwas (11 ,22 ,33 egal. Hauptsache HR).

Hat jemand was rumliegen?

Danke und liebe Grüße,

Maggus


----------



## ecols (19. September 2007)

Evo Adapter? Hab ich noch 80 ungefähr.. aber den alten.. Mail mir! war nie verbaut!


----------



## Schreiner91 (20. September 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich such ein 26" Bike ich bin noch Anfänger also tuts auch etwas bodenständiges brauch nicht gleich das beste sein.
Also wer sein Bike nicht mehr braucht oder ein neues hat und sein altes loswerden will meldet euch bitte bei mir.

Gruß Julian


----------



## Mador (22. September 2007)

suche isis Lager, neu oder gebraucht. bitte ned zu teuer ^^


----------



## C00L_MAN (22. September 2007)

@Mador
wie groß soll Achsbreite sein?


----------



## Mador (22. September 2007)

128mm soweit ich weis. Müsste bei einem Echo Team 05 sein. Falls es jemand besser weis, bitte korrigieren^^


----------



## konrad (23. September 2007)

suche nen mtb-vorbau für hohe tretlager,also irgendwas mit 140-150mm und 20-30°.31,8mm klemmung sollte er auch noch haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (23. September 2007)

Siehe Signatur: Suche für einen Freund ein günstiges Frontfreilaufritzel fürs Trialbike. Einfach mal alles anbieten.


----------



## charls-godfathe (24. September 2007)

Hy leute!! suche 20" er bike. bin anfänger deshalb möchte ich nicht zu viel an kohle ausgeben! sagen wir mal 700.- flocken hoffe ihr habt was ordentliches zuhause rum stehen grüße charls


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. September 2007)

@charles: Ein Freund will demnächst sein Arrow verkaufen. Ich denke ich kann dir im Laufe der Woche die Daten des Rades seine Nummer und ein Angebot besorgen.


----------



## charls-godfathe (24. September 2007)

ok danke! sag mir dann bescheid und die anderen bitte weiterposten. schickt mir bilder usw.


----------



## hooliemoolie (24. September 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> biste heute etwa mal martins rad gefahren und hast gefallen dran gefunden.
> 
> ich hab da noch einen 135*35°







Moin ...is der Vorbau noch zu haben und was is des für einer und was für ne klemmung....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. September 2007)

Suche jemanden der einen flachen Vorbau sucht und einen Steileren anzubieten hat.
Biete Echo Control mit 7 Grad steigung,31.8mm Klemmung:



Gegen einen ab 15,16 Grad:
-ab 15 Grad
-31.8mm Klemmung
-LÃ¤nge erst mal sehen was so kommt
-KEIN TRY ALL!!!
-ungeschweiÃt,wie mein Echo


GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebo 13 (25. September 2007)

Hi, 
suche ne _*Koxx oder Echo Gabel 20"*_ spitz nach oben hin also spitze Schweißnad mit magura 4-loch annahme also Hs33 
Danke 
Max


----------



## bike 20 (26. September 2007)

Wollte nur mal fragen ob jemand eine Seite kennt wo es gebrauchte Koxx, Echo,...........Rahmen gibt? 
vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.
bike 20


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal fragen ob jemand eine Seite kennt wo es gebrauchte Koxx, Echo,...........Rahmen gibt?
> vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.
> bike 20



hier


----------



## bike 20 (26. September 2007)

Ja danke da war ich auch schon aba 20 zoll.


----------



## AcaPulco (26. September 2007)

Suche ein 20" Komplettrad. Radstand zwischen 1010 - 1030, einfach mal anbieten, wenn ihr was habt.


----------



## mr-ronaldinho (26. September 2007)

Hallo, ich suche ein gebrauchtes trial bike was so um die 600-700 euro kosten darf....Es sollte ein 20 zoll bike sein....Also wenn einer von euch eins zum verkauf hat, bitte einfach hier rein posten oder PM schicken.....


mfg


----------



## sensiminded (27. September 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal fragen ob jemand eine Seite kennt wo es gebrauchte Koxx, Echo,...........Rahmen gibt?
> vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.
> bike 20



also der krumbiegel hat manchmal was-musst unter gebrauchtmarkt schauen:

http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html


----------



## curry4king (1. Oktober 2007)

Suche für nächsten Monat
Hs33 VR
Hs33 HR
26" vorbau sowie Lenker (31.8)
26" Laufräder
Kurbeln Tretlager 
Freilaufritzel 
Ritzel 
Kettenspanner
Gabel
RR
Bremsbeläge
AHEAD-Set
Pedale

alles für nen 26" schickt mir einfach eine pm wenn jemand was loswerden will

quasi alles ausser nen rahmen


----------



## voytec (2. Oktober 2007)

ich suche ein steuersatzwerkzeug hätte da jemand was ? 
ich habs in google gesucht  aber  weiss ich nicht was gut ist bzw. praktisch :/

grusse voy


----------



## speed92 (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich will mit dem trail sport anfangen und suche ein ordentliches trailbike zum anfangen   ...  mir stehen 400-500 euro zurferfügung   also wenn ihr etwas für mich habt dan schreibt mir mal  .. thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (2. Oktober 2007)

-es gibt zig thread zu dem thema
-es heißt "trial"
-siehe "verkaufe thread"
-kauf dir zu beginn was vernünftiges

jaja Schön dass Anfänger so herzlich begrüßt werden bla bla bla jajaja 
das sind einfach Standart Forenregeln

www.trialmarkt.de
www.monty-fahrradimport.de

sfchau dich hier mal um aber für 500 wirst du keine neues bekommen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Oktober 2007)

Wieso teures Geld ausgeben?Ich schÃ¤tze mal 50% der User brauchen nur ein HolzstÃ¼ck und einen Hammer,oder einen Schraubstock.
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## noob-rider (2. Oktober 2007)

eine gewindestange mit flügelmuttern geht auch oder halt normalen muttern und ner zange bzw passendem schlüssel.
gruß
Kai 
ps empfehle wegen der stärke so M8


----------



## ingoingo (2. Oktober 2007)

*Suche dringend ein 20 Zoll Bike....ein gebrauchtes gutes im Preisraum von 300-600 â¬*


----------



## atom-dragon (2. Oktober 2007)

Hi, suche ein 26" Bike!
HS33 Vr-Hr!
Dieses Echo mit Sattel wÃ¤re toll 
Und sollte schaltung haben!
Hab so 400-600â¬

Also Bitte her damit :-D

mfg-AD


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Oktober 2007)

atom-dragon schrieb:


> ...
> Dieses Echo mit Sattel wÃ¤re toll
> ...



Echo Pure,glaube etwas Ã¤ltere Modelle.

GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## KermitB4 (3. Oktober 2007)

Suche ein neues Koxx XTP 20" Komplettbike 
Radstand egal.

Preis sollte so um die 100 - 125 â¬ liegen 

       

MFG


----------



## bike 20 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute, kennt hier jemand die aktuelle Internetseite von Aorta und Zip? wäre schön wenn sich einer meldet. 
mfg bike 20


----------



## kingpin18 (4. Oktober 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, kennt hier jemand die aktuelle Internetseite von Aorta und Zip? wäre schön wenn sich einer meldet.
> mfg bike 20



das war mal www.aortabike.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (4. Oktober 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> das war mal www.aortabike.com


Ja toll und wie kommt man da hin?
mfg bike 20


----------



## _-Futzi-_ (5. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Ich suche ein Zoo! Pitbull und zwar komplett. Habe im Flohmarkt Suchbereich schon ein Thema erstellt.

Grüße, Futzi


----------



## robs (6. Oktober 2007)

Suche CK-Ritzel 18Z.


----------



## curry4king (6. Oktober 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> Suche für nächsten Monat
> Hs33 VR
> Hs33 HR
> 26" vorbau sowie Lenker (31.8)
> ...



Suche jetzt auchnoch eine Hope oder Tryall Diskbrake fürs VR


----------



## hooliemoolie (7. Oktober 2007)

Suche jetzt auchnoch eine Hope oder Tryall Diskbrake fürs VR 
aber für rechts ..kann auch ruhig ne Hinterbremse sein ..
Gibs Die Hebel nich irgendwo einzelnzt...


----------



## LE76 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche gebraucht:
a) Rahmen 20" ZOO!
oder
b) 20" ZOO! komplett

Bitte melden, wer verkauft oder kennt wer verkauft...

Beste Grüße aus Leipzig und Danke.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (7. Oktober 2007)

im verkaufe thread is doch nen short drin oda?


----------



## LE76 (7. Oktober 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> im verkaufe thread is doch nen short drin oda?



Habe ich noch nicht entdeckt. Bin aber auch auf er suche nach "long".

Beste Grüße


----------



## hooliemoolie (7. Oktober 2007)

Braucht ihr stoff


----------



## hooliemoolie (7. Oktober 2007)

hooliemoolie schrieb:


> Braucht ihr stoff



http://www.hanf-spiel.de/?ID=92108


----------



## isah (7. Oktober 2007)

ich geb dir doch da keine 5 Euro fuer...


----------



## hooliemoolie (7. Oktober 2007)

da keine 5 Euro fuer.... 



http://www.hanf-spiel.de/?ID=92108


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Oktober 2007)

Kannst du mal aufhören hier Fotos von deinem Wohnzimmer zu posten?


----------



## hooliemoolie (7. Oktober 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kannst du mal aufhören hier Fotos von deinem Wohnzimmer zu posten?



 Was ?   http://www.hanf-spiel.de/?ID=92108 des ...


----------



## LE76 (7. Oktober 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kannst du mal aufhören hier Fotos von deinem Wohnzimmer zu posten?



Danke für das Zeug. Habe es gleich verarbeitet............


----------



## hooliemoolie (8. Oktober 2007)

bidde ...bei fragen ... hooliemoolie is da Dealer http://www.hanf-spiel.de/?ID=92108


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (8. Oktober 2007)

LOL, jetzt fehlen noch ein paar nackte frauen und wir sind beim lange angestrebten otn niveau angekommen.


----------



## _-Futzi-_ (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
Ich suche immernoch ein Zoo! Pitbull oder Echo Pure/Control (ohne Sattel). Am besten short, ihr könnt aber auch long anbieten.

Grüße, Futzi


----------



## Scrat (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich suche von Hans-Jörg Rey das Buch "No Way Bike Trial Tricks".

Wer was hat, bitte per PM melden 

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## C00L_MAN (8. Oktober 2007)

suche eine 26" Starrgabel mit Disk- und Magura- oder Cantilever-Aufnahme.
Gruß, Sergey


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Oktober 2007)

Suche 20" Komplettbike in gutem Zustand. Radstand egal. Sollte HS33 komplett oder Scheibe vorne haben.

Preis: ca. 550 â¬

MFG


----------



## _-Futzi-_ (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,
Das was ich suche könnt ihr meiner Signatur entnehmen^^ Sollte aber nicht teurer als Neupreis sein, versteht sich doch, oder? 

Grüße, Finn


----------



## Moppel_kopp (12. Oktober 2007)

Suche Monty 221 TI Rahmen, kann auch auch Tretlager + sonst irgendwas dabei sein!
bitte per PN oder ICQ melden

gruß Fabian


----------



## mario1981 (12. Oktober 2007)

Suche 26" Rahmen für sagen wir mal 100 Euro! Koxx oder Zoo oder....??

ICQ 427682270


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Oktober 2007)

Suche Dichtungsringe für HS33 04´ (Kolben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi NOS, ich habe noch welche von den RB Hebeln, ich denke die könnten u.u. passen.
bring ich dir  mit, wenns klappt dass wir am Sonntag aufs Sulzer Gelände kommen.


----------



## mario1981 (13. Oktober 2007)

Ahead Kappe abgeschrägt für Trial All Vorbau.
Wenn noch eine hat anbieten,bitte!


----------



## Scrat (13. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

suche zwei HS33 (vorne/hinten) für Cantisockel.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Paul1986 (13. Oktober 2007)

hey, 
hs 33 gibts immer bei Ebay so zwischen 70-90Euro aber gebracht es gibt neu 2007 model für 110-125Euro must du wissen Neue sind immer besser is nichts verschlissen. 
Grüß Paul


----------



## rocknoffroad (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Scheibenbremse fürs HR bei 26", Hebel links.
Möglichst Hope mono trial / Try all.

Darüber hinaus eine starrnabe hinten mit disk-aufnahme oder direkt ein komplettes Laufrad.

Alle Angebote erwünscht!

Danke,
Alex


----------



## Eisbein (14. Oktober 2007)

suche monty lenker. oder gleiche form wie dieser hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und noch ne frage ist der Pro lenker von der Form her sehr änlich wie der Ti? wenn ja wo liegt der preisunterschied begraben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (14. Oktober 2007)

Der Pro Lenker ist nicht mit dem TI zu vergleichen, die Form ist eine ganz andere. Ich bin den Pro-Lenker gefahren und fand ihn nix.

Preislich ist der TI lenker wieder aus Konischen Rohren gefertigt und der Pro nit.

MFG


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Oktober 2007)

Suche nen ENO Freilauf 18T natürlich und das in einem annehmbaren Zustand


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. Oktober 2007)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> Suche Monty 221 TI Rahmen, kann auch auch Tretlager + sonst irgendwas dabei sein!
> bitte per PN oder ICQ melden
> 
> gruß Fabian



bin immer noch dringenst am suchen !


----------



## kingpin18 (17. Oktober 2007)

Suche einen Magura HS33 ´06 Hebel Rechts wer einen Verkauft PM Bitte.


----------



## mario1981 (18. Oktober 2007)

mario1981 schrieb:


> Ahead Kappe abgeschrägt für Trial All Vorbau.
> Wenn noch eine hat anbieten,bitte!




Suche noch!


----------



## Gayer (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich suche für meinen Sohn ein Anfänger Trialbike, er will unbedingt trialen aber ich möchte nicht sofort ein neues kaufen.

Weiß jemand was??


----------



## SkiZzo (20. Oktober 2007)

hat jemand n' gutes Â´trialbike zu verkaufen?  20'er .     sollte nicht teurer als 600 â¬ sein. oder in dem dreh.


----------



## SkiZzo (20. Oktober 2007)

ich denke gayer sucht auch n' rad in dem preisverhältniss. also bitte alle die ihr bike verkaufen wollen, oder gute angebote kennen/haben ich suche eins
!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (21. Oktober 2007)

SUCHE Vorbau!
25,4 Klemmung, ca. 20° bis 30°


----------



## isah (21. Oktober 2007)

25,4mm, 24,5 gibts nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkiZzo (21. Oktober 2007)

suche gebrauchtes trial 20'


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (21. Oktober 2007)

isah schrieb:


> 25,4mm, 24,5 gibts nicht.



mein ich doch


----------



## Reini (22. Oktober 2007)

4-Arm Rockring für max 22 Z.

oder

eine günstige Kurbel (inkl. Rockring) mit ISIS aufnahme


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Oktober 2007)

Suche Nokon-Leitung,bzw. Perlen fÃ¼r eine vordere V-Brake,gerne auch etwas lÃ¤nger falls mal eine Mechanik-Scheibe kommen sollte.
Farbe/n ist/sind Nebensache
Bitte mÃ¶glichst gÃ¼nstig.

GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## C00L_MAN (23. Oktober 2007)

Suche Avid Ultimate V-Brake


----------



## biketrial666 (23. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

hat jemand noch eine rechte Echo 05 Kurbel 160 mm für 4-Kant Innenlager mit langem Gewinde für Freilauf und Rockring?

Wenn ja bitte PM.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Oktober 2007)

@Reini: Schau mal hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=74731&sort=1&cat=all&page=1
Hab mir einen 6mm starken für mein Trialbike anfertigen lassen. Noch nicht probiert, macht aber nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## robs (24. Oktober 2007)

Welche Legierung ist das?


----------



## erwinosius (24. Oktober 2007)

@reine: hab sowas noch daheim rumliegen. hab mir mal paar gedreht. müsste eigentlich für dich passen. wenn du interesse hast schick ich dir mal paar bilder.

gruß
erwinosius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebo 13 (25. Oktober 2007)

hi sucghe ne Magura Louise fÃ¼rs vorderrad so ungefÃ¤hr 70-85â¬ wer noch wat rumliegen hat bitte per PM melden.
danke Max


----------



## andrewlandry (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
suche ein günstiges Trial.Bis 300
andrew


----------



## Kohlwheelz (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich suche dringend ne Pace Rc32 Trial gabel. Wenn ihr noch sowas habt her damit!


----------



## misanthropia (29. Oktober 2007)

Suche Monty TI Gabel, warte 3 Tage (bis 1 November)
Bitte anbieten mit Schaftlänge und Gewichtsangabe, evtl Rechnungskopie und vorallem Fotos (Vorderansicht und beide Seitenansichten) (Bin bei einer Gabel etwas penibel)
hdl


----------



## NewbTrialeR (30. Oktober 2007)

Suche Monty Pro lenker.. den den man bei monty fÃ¼r 19.90 â¬ bekommt.. hat den einer und will ihn gÃ¼nstig loswerden !?


----------



## mario1981 (31. Oktober 2007)

Ja,bin auf der suche nach nem 26" Trialrahmen!
Wer was anzubieten hat, bitte melden!
Danke

Preislich so bis 150


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (1. November 2007)

Ja ich hab noch einen neuwertigen hier liegen.

MFG



NewbTrialeR schrieb:


> Suche Monty Pro lenker.. den den man bei monty für 19.90  bekommt.. hat den einer und will ihn günstig loswerden !?


----------



## mario1981 (1. November 2007)

mario1981 schrieb:


> Ja,bin auf der suche nach nem 26" Trialrahmen!
> Wer was anzubieten hat, bitte melden!
> Danke
> 
> Preislich so bis 150




Oder nen 05 Zoo Pitbull long!


----------



## NewbTrialeR (1. November 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab noch einen neuwertigen hier liegen.
> 
> MFG



wie viel magst du dasfür haben wollen ?!! is echt wichtig.. brauche den dringend !!


----------



## bids (3. November 2007)

NewbTrialeR schrieb:


> Suche Monty Pro lenker.. den den man bei monty für 19.90  bekommt.. hat den einer und will ihn günstig loswerden !?



Hab noch nen neuen Lenker rumfliegen neupreis 39 euro, 10 Euro zzgl. Versand kann ich überlassen...


----------



## nornen (5. November 2007)

Suche Magura Mono Trial Hope Bremsen für vorne u. hinten...bitte pm


----------



## Sherco (5. November 2007)

waren die nicht von Hope Oo? 


Bei mir Steht zumindest Hope drauf


----------



## Hebo 13 (5. November 2007)

Also ich fahre nu doch HS33 weiter und suche einen RB Design Bremshebel.
wer einen hat bitte melden per PM.
Danke Max


----------



## dane08 (5. November 2007)

die firma heisst "hope" und "mono trial" ist das model
mit maggi hat das nichts zu tun


----------



## bike 20 (6. November 2007)

Suche Zoo Phython Rahmen short Baujahr 06. danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. November 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Suche Zoo Phython Rahmen short Baujahr 06. danke schonmal im vorraus.



wenn mich nich alles täuscht gibts den 06er Zoo! doch nur in UltraLong (1045 - bzw. echte 1055)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imaeckgeiwa (7. November 2007)

hallo,

ich möchte von disc auf v-bremsen umsteigen. ich suche also eine 26 zoll gabel mit cantisockeln und habe eine 26 zoll gabel von bt mit disc aufnahme zu bieten.


----------



## misanthropia (7. November 2007)

hi habe eine gabel hier,kein trialgabel. sie ist blau, hat keine disc aufnahme aber canti sockel. kannste fÃ¼r nen gÃ¼nstigen preis haben, sagen 30â¬ will nicht tauschen. wenn du wilst mache ich fotos


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. November 2007)

Hat noch jemand einen Triallenker mit Standardklemmung und schÃ¶n breit? Bis 20â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. November 2007)

Klemmung in 25,4mm.


----------



## misanthropia (8. November 2007)

suche 74kings kettenspanner bzw nur das Spannblech


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. November 2007)

Federstahl kannst Du aus alten SÃ¤gen rausflexen,Spachtel gehen auch


----------



## mr.mütze (8. November 2007)

jop hab mir auch einen selber gemacht


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. November 2007)

Suche gÃ¼nstige(!!) Halteschelllen (1 Paar,fÃ¼r eine Bremse)fÃ¼r die 4-loch Aufnahme+DistanzhÃ¼lsen und Schrauben zur Benutzung eines Brakeboosters.
Angebote per PN

GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. November 2007)

@zoo:Lenker ist angekommen. Nette Verpackung und danke für die schnelle Versendung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. November 2007)




----------



## Schreiner91 (19. November 2007)

Hi an alle,

ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Trial gekauft, um in den Trialsport einzutreten.
Nun habe ich ein Problem habe eine Magura Marta Vorderbremse, mit RB-Hebel.
Mir fehlt jedoch die Amatur (die Lenkerklemmung, das Mittelstück) nun wollte ich fragen,
ob das jemand von euch verkauft???

MFG

Julian


----------



## Sherco (19. November 2007)

Ich hätte einen Kompletten Magura MArta Bremsgriff mit hebel abzugeben!


----------



## Schreiner91 (19. November 2007)

Hab gehört der sei zum Trialn nich so gut aber falls ich nichts anders bekomm, komm ich auf dich zurück falls er dann noch nicht weg ist.


----------



## Schevron (20. November 2007)

wieso sollte der nicht gut sein? Ich bin ihn jahrelang gefahren, und ich kenne viele andere die ihn fahren.
Die meisten fahren nur den Louise Hebel weil er günstiger ist.


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. November 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> wieso sollte der nicht gut sein? Ich bin ihn jahrelang gefahren, und ich kenne viele andere die ihn fahren.
> Die meisten fahren nur den Louise Hebel weil er günstiger ist.



gibt wohl einige bei denen er Luft saugt und der Druckpunkt matsch is und erst nach 3mal "pumpen" wieder sauber is... und natürlich der wackelnde Hebel

naja bleibt wohl geschmackssache/geldsache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (20. November 2007)

den wackelhebel kann ich bestätigen. Ab stöhrend finde ich es nicht.

einer meiner Hebel hat Luft gesaugt, ich nehme an das es an einer Dichtung liegt. Hab mich aber nicht drum gekümmert da es eh ein rechter Hebel war den ich links montiert hatte. Hab es primär darauf geschoben (das er auf dem Kopf stand).


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. November 2007)

Kaufe Forxx Gabel für  20" pm me mit preis vorstellung (gebraucht wäre am besten)


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. November 2007)

ich fahre vorne eine marta 160  das ding packt so geil und der druck punkt ist so göttlich


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. November 2007)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe ich mal in der Signatur vom Herrn KermitB4 was gesehen...


----------



## KermitB4 (21. November 2007)

Röchtöööööch! 


MFG


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (22. November 2007)

schalom trialers! 

ich suche einen gebogenen lenker samts passenden vorbau.
ich möcht das mal probieren.
also bitte mal eure lager durch suchen und bei mir per pm oder icq melden! 
nummer is 337838644.

besten dank im vorraus.


----------



## t-time1991 (23. November 2007)

was genau meinst du mit gebogenen lenker hab noch einen hier rumliegen...


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (23. November 2007)

ja stimmt hätte ich als "erfahrener" teilnehmer vll besser beschreiben sollen.
ich fahre halt jetzt die "normale" oder alt bewährte vorbau lenker kombi fürs 20zoll.
d.h. vorbau 170mm lang + 35° und den try all yourself replica lenker.
ich möchte nun aber mal auf oversize und halt mit dem (sehr stark) gebogenem lenker (z.B. try all rage) + kürzerem vorbau (z.B. 130mm & 20°) umsteigen. 
vll kann mir jetzt jemand helfen.

mfg


----------



## Thiemsche (23. November 2007)

Siehe unten. Sorry. Scheiss Verbindung.


----------



## Thiemsche (23. November 2007)

Und noch ein Versuch.
Suche nen Rahmen ZOO Phyton 05 short oder 06 short oder ZHI ZM2b 20"oder ZHI ZM1 20". Sollte moeglichst nich ueber 200 Euro liegen. Wenn doch kann man ja mal drueber reden. Wuerd evtl. auch noch ein passendes Trettlager ISIS und Kurbeln (158-160) nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (24. November 2007)

Hi. ich habe eine Hope 06 Bremse mit  Hebel für rechts, 160er Scheibe. Die Bremse ist neu und ungefahren. Komplett mit Hebel, Kolben, Leitung, Belägen, Scheibe und Schrauben. Betriebsbereit, also befüllt und entlüftet.
Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch ev eine 07er Hope hat und diese tauschen würde.
Ich suche also eine 07er Hope mit rechtem Hebel. Ich würde auch ev. bißl was drauflegen.


----------



## bike 20 (25. November 2007)

SUCHE Zoo Python Baujahr 04, short, bitte melden. Preis nach VHB


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. November 2007)

In short gibt's das glaube ich gar nicht?


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. November 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> In short gibt's das glaube ich gar nicht?



04Â´+05Â´ ja... -> 06Â´nein


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. November 2007)

Ok,wieder was gelernt


----------



## curry4king (25. November 2007)

such 20" anfängerbike


----------



## kingpin18 (27. November 2007)

Try All Scheibe 180mm wer eine Verkauft PM


----------



## curry4king (28. November 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> such 20" anfängerbike


oder auch Rahmen bitte melden


----------



## Fabi (29. November 2007)

Suche:

- Gabel für 26", Schaft sollte mindestens 170mm lang sein
- Magura HS33 für hinten, Hebel rechts, mit 4Punkt-Schellen ODER nur 4Punkt-Schellen
- komplettes 26" Hinterrad mit Freilaufnabe ODER nur breite HR-Felge
- Booster für HS33, 2Loch oder 4Loch
- Pedale, irgendwas einfaches wie z.B. VP, und billig

--> bitte per Mail oder PM melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (29. November 2007)

oho, das klingt nach jens.

ne gabel hätte ich allerdings disc only


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. November 2007)

Suche unbenutzte Coustbeläge pm me


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. November 2007)

da wirste sicherlich kaum welche finden!


----------



## dirk_diggler (30. November 2007)

Servus,

suche 20" Hinterrad ECHO für Schraubritzel, Farbe eigtl egal. Wer was brauchbares hat, bitte pm schreiben. 

Grüße Uli


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. November 2007)

hab keine anderre möglichkeit als sie so zu suchen ^^ kann nichts per nachname ausm ausland bestellen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. November 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> hab keine anderre möglichkeit als sie so zu suchen ^^ kann nichts per nachname ausm ausland bestellen



Michel liefert die Teile per Vorkasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. November 2007)

wer ist michel ???^^ links links^^


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. November 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> wer ist michel ???^^ links links^^



Michel Coustellier. Vater von den Coustbrüdern und Lieferant der Pads. Du schickst ihm eine Mail auf Englisch das du die Teile bestelln willst. Er lässt dir darauf seine Bankdaten zukommen. Du überweist das Geld und in spätestens 3 Tagen haste die Teil bei dir.


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. November 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> wer ist michel ???^^ links links^^



link ist nich...

is der Vater von den Brüdern Coustellier... hoffe du kennst die^^

falls nich wird's zeit 

bestellen per Email an   [email protected]


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. November 2007)

doch doch kenn ich ^^
naja ...Vorkasse .... ich bin 13 da ist nix mit Vor bezahlen ^^ only nachname ich hab n vadda der das immer macht aber immo gehts ned , hab mit heatsink und koxx bloxx gekauft die beläge sind sowas von ******** und bremsen überhaupt nicht , also ca 50  im arsch ich fahr immo meine total schrägen roten koxx beläge die sind aber immer noch geil^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. November 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ...hab mit heatsink und koxx bloxx gekauft die belÃ¤ge sind sowas von ******** und bremsen Ã¼berhaupt nicht ,...



Aha,...


----------



## ecols (1. Dezember 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> doch doch kenn ich ^^
> naja ...Vorkasse .... ich bin 13 da ist nix mit Vor bezahlen ^^ only nachname ich hab n vadda der das immer macht aber immo gehts ned , hab mit heatsink und koxx bloxx gekauft die beläge sind sowas von ******** und bremsen überhaupt nicht , also ca 50  im arsch ich fahr immo meine total schrägen roten koxx beläge die sind aber immer noch geil^^


acuh ein bremsbelag ist nur so klug wie sein benutzer.. wenn die heatsinks shice sind, wirst du mit den cousts auch keine freude haben.. ich find die roten heatsinks geil.. genau wie die original coustpads..  ich würd eher nochmal mein setup checken..


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Dezember 2007)

Auch die blauen Heatsink sind super Bremsbeläge, die gehen sogar auf einer ungeflexten Felge.

Nur sie nehmen halt schnell ab.

Schau besser mal nach, ob du Luft im System hast oder deine Bremsbeläge nicht richtig ausgerichtet sind ect.

MFG


----------



## akkarinsarrin (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich suche ein 26zoll trial am liebsten eine echo bike mit kurzem radstand


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. Dezember 2007)

naja nur komischer weise bremsen die total schrägen roten try all beläge besser .. vllt ist einfach nicht mehr genug geflexxt


----------



## mario1981 (2. Dezember 2007)

Suche Echo oder Try All Kurbelpaar in 175mm oder 170mm für Schraubritzel.
Ob ISIS oder Vierkant ist egal.

Angebote mit Preis via PN oder ICQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --Freeride-- (2. Dezember 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> naja nur komischer weise bremsen die total schrägen roten try all beläge besser .. vllt ist einfach nicht mehr genug geflexxt



Vielleicht bremsen die total schrägen Beläge deswegen besser, WEIL die bremse nicht ordentlich ausgerichtet ist, sonst wären die Beläge wohl auch nicht total schräg oder?


----------



## --Freeride-- (2. Dezember 2007)

SUCHE:

*Hinterradfelge*

*ISIS Kurbel *und *Innenlager*

*Rockring *

*Eno freilauf*
*
Starrnabe* hinten

*HS33*

Ne* Gabel* 

einen *Rahmen*, Sattelaufnahme wäre super, muss aber nicht.(möglichst kurze Kettenstreben)

im großen und ganzen ein *komplettes Bike*.

oder ein *Komplettes 20Zoll* (stehe auch auf die Oldschool teile) 

Bitte alles anbieten, bin heiß auf trialen und brauch was zum fahren.

Email oder ICQ 318-287-184


----------



## ecols (2. Dezember 2007)

--Freeride-- schrieb:


> Vielleicht bremsen die total schrägen Beläge deswegen besser, WEIL die bremse nicht ordentlich ausgerichtet ist, sonst wären die Beläge wohl auch nicht total schräg oder?


----------



## dirk_diggler (3. Dezember 2007)

Servus zusammen,

suche (noch immer..) ein 20" Hinterrad ECHO / Try ALL für festes Ritzel. Bitte per PM anbieten..

Grüße Uli


----------



## Katze (3. Dezember 2007)

Servus!

An meiner Bremse ist das rote Schräubchen abgebrochen. Hat noch jemand einen Bremshebel mit intakter Schraube rumliegen? Bitte melde Dich (mit Preisvorstellung)!

Den Hebel kann man doch wechseln wenn die Schraube abgebrochen ist, oder?!

MfG
Denny


----------



## KermitB4 (3. Dezember 2007)

Welche Bremse hast du?

Bei einer HS33 Baujahr 04 und älter kannst du das einfach reparieren.

MFG


----------



## Katze (3. Dezember 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Welche Bremse hast du?
> 
> Bei einer HS33 Baujahr 04 und älter kannst du das einfach reparieren.
> 
> MFG



Magura HS33 - Baujahr dürfte vor 2004 sein. Man muß doch den Hebel wechseln, oder? Nur Schräubchen geht nicht....?


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. Dezember 2007)

du kannst dort ne 5er schraube reinsetzten an der du dann drehen kannst. hier gabs auchmal ne fred dazu...


----------



## D E N N I S (4. Dezember 2007)

Suche eine HR Chris King nabe Farbe egal aber ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme!

MAcht mir bitte angebote schreibt mir ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewbTrialeR (4. Dezember 2007)

suche nen günstiges 26 " oder 24 " Trial Bike.. möchte von 20 " weg kommen bitte pn !


----------



## markx (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo allerseits!
Bin auf der Suche nach einem Einsteiger Trial-bike in 20". Wer was anzubieten hat, bitte kurz antworten!
Vielen Dank schon im voraus!

Markus


----------



## mario1981 (9. Dezember 2007)

Suche nen gebrauchten Echo Brakebooster,wenn möglich mit Schrauben und Abstandshülsen.

Egal ob zwei oder Vierpunktaufnahme


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. Dezember 2007)

@Katze
einmal dem felix danken  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2355608&postcount=10


----------



## curry4king (9. Dezember 2007)

suche 26" HR LAUFRAD mit Diskaufnahme

suche 26" Gabel


----------



## freak91 (10. Dezember 2007)

Schönen juten tag

Ich suche nen breakooster und nen paar halteschellen für die hs33!
Bitte alles anbieten egal ob neu oda gebraucht solte nur funktionieren un nich gerade die welt koste.

Dankeschöön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi, suche das Werkzeug dafür um die Felge so bearbeiten zu können: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




mfg bike 20


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Dezember 2007)

wirstenich finden, schau mal was da steht


----------



## luckygambler (10. Dezember 2007)

jo hab ich auch schon versucht, das werkzeug ist ein einzelstück marke eigenbau.


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Dezember 2007)

hat man nicht im schraubstock son muster


----------



## curry4king (10. Dezember 2007)

jo 
wie kommtn das da rein?? is hier reinzufällig nen schlosser oder sowas am start?? das wird da doch an ner drehbank reingedreht irgendwie


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Dezember 2007)

des is gerändelt


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. Dezember 2007)

So sieht das Werkzeug normalerweise aus und so verwende ich es auch auf Arbeit. Ich frag mich aber immer noch wie die das dort reingerändelt haben ohne die Felgenflanke zu verdrücken. Beim Rändeln herscht ein ziemlicher Druck auf der Fläche und das Muster wird halt mehr reingepresst als gedreht. Sieht mir aber auch eher nach einer Stahlfelge aus.


----------



## curry4king (10. Dezember 2007)

laut wiki gibt es 2 arten das reinpressen und reinfräsen oder so
bei dünnen materiealien macht man das mit der cnc so ist das warscheinlich auf der felge entstanden


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. Dezember 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> laut wiki gibt es 2 arten das reinpressen und reinfräsen oder so
> bei dünnen materiealien macht man das mit der cnc so ist das warscheinlich auf der felge entstanden



Das ist quatsch was du erzählst  Ich hab sowohl auf der konventionellen als auch auf der CNC-Drehmaschine gerändelt. Die Werkzeuge sind die gleichen und auch das Verfahren. Das einzige was man machen könnte ist halt ein Programm für die CNC-Fräsmaschine schreiben was einem mittels Gravierfräser das Muster reinfräst. Ist für mich die schonendste Methode für die Felge. Aber wieso so viel Arbeit machen wenn auch mit der Flex wunderbar geht.


----------



## curry4king (10. Dezember 2007)

ich hab mich verlesen da steht nur das der druck beim fräsen geringer ist also mit der fräse rändeln und das man das für dünne materialien nimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (11. Dezember 2007)

SUCHE Rockring 18Z
suche Steuersatz Industriegelagert


----------



## NewbTrialeR (12. Dezember 2007)

Suche hilfe von Mücke bezüglich der V-Brakes !!!!..


----------



## kingpin18 (14. Dezember 2007)

Suche ne Hope Mono Trial Bremse 180 sollte es schon sein.

Wer eine Verkauft PM an mich mit Preis und Bild.

Thanks


----------



## markx (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!
Suche immer noch nach einem gut erhaltenen 20 Zoll komplettbike!
Hat wirklich keiner eins abzugeben?????? 
Bitte einfach mal alles anbieten, bin noch nciht auf was Bestimmtes festgelegt!

Danke schon im Voraus! 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## curry4king (16. Dezember 2007)

suche einen adapter von 160 auf 180 disk 
fürs hr


----------



## andrewlandry (19. Dezember 2007)

hallo suche für mein Monty 225 pro Tretkurbeln mit der Länge von 160mm
andrew


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Dezember 2007)

hat wer nen *magura-disc-bremsgriff*
erstmal egal welches modell, alles anbieten


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hab noch von einer alten Louise einen Dischebel für links.

MFG


----------



## mario1981 (23. Dezember 2007)

mario1981 schrieb:


> Suche nen gebrauchten Echo Brakebooster,wenn möglich mit Schrauben und Abstandshülsen.
> 
> Egal ob zwei oder Vierpunktaufnahme




Suche noch!!! Muss nicht unbedingt Echo sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (23. Dezember 2007)

Hab hier noch einen Echo 2-Punkt rumfliegen.

MFG


----------



## zumitrial (24. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute,
Suche 26" Echo-Gabel mit Disc Aufnahme.
Gruß Axel


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Dezember 2007)

suche ne 180er oder 185er scheibe, möglichst magura.
am liebsten wäre mir ne wave-scheibe und richtig edel ne marta scheibe


----------



## markx (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo allerseits!
Wie es die Überschrift schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Komplettbike in 20 Zoll.
Wer eins abzugeben hat, bitte per PN melden oder hier rein schreiben!

Bilder wären auch nett!!!

Danke schon mal im voraus und schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage!!

Gruß
markx


----------



## Trialar (27. Dezember 2007)

Siehe Signatur:


----------



## andrewlandry (28. Dezember 2007)

Suche so ziemlich alles für ein 20"Trialbike,also Felgen,Gabel,Lenker,Vorbau,Scheibenbremsen,Tretlager und Tretkurbeln...
Einfach alles per PM anbieten.

Suche auch noch Monty Tretkurbeln +Tretlager,Isis oder 4Kant
Meine Emailadresse   andrew(ät)ecc81.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapierrer (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
Suche eine gut erhaltene 20´´Gabel mit disc aufnahme.Wenn möglich Alu. Außerdem suche ich noch einen Lenker mit 24,5er aufnahme
Wer was hat bitte PN.
Mfg Maximilian


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Dezember 2007)

such ein acs. sollte noch funktioniern!!!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (31. Dezember 2007)

markx schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> Wie es die Überschrift schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Komplettbike in 20 Zoll.
> Wer eins abzugeben hat, bitte per PN melden oder hier rein schreiben!
> 
> ...




Hi, ich verkaufe mein 20" GU Typhoon short.
Habe dir bereits ne PM geschrieben.


----------



## Hopserhäsle (1. Januar 2008)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:


> Hi, ich verkaufe mein 20" GU Typhoon short (komplett goldene Echo Teile und HOPE TryAll vorn.
> Habe dir bereits ne PM geschrieben.



Darf sich auch gerne sonst jeder der sich interessiert melden. Bilder kommen noch und gibts dann auf Anfrage.


----------



## andrewlandry (1. Januar 2008)

andrewlandry schrieb:


> hallo suche für mein Monty 221 pro Tretkurbeln mit der Länge von 160mm
> andrew



Suche immer noch


----------



## curry4king (1. Januar 2008)

4 kant würd ich immer neu kaufen weil gebrauchte sind meistens zerluutscht
und gebrauchte isis werden so teuer sein wie neue monty´s


----------



## speed92 (1. Januar 2008)

hallo ich suche ein trialbike für ca 400 bis 500 euro   

          pls      mb 

                                mfg dennis


----------



## dane08 (1. Januar 2008)

Lapierrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Suche eine gut erhaltene 20´´Gabel mit disc aufnahme.Wenn möglich Alu. Außerdem suche ich noch einen Lenker mit 24,5er aufnahme
> Wer was hat bitte PN.
> Mfg Maximilian



moin
ich hab noch ne echo disk only gabel ,würde die für 60 verkaufen
bilder könnte ich dir per mail schicken

mfg thomas


----------



## D E N N I S (2. Januar 2008)

*also Leute aufgepasst ich suche: 
*

_VR Nabe am besten 32 Loch mit disk aufnahme für einen schmalen Streifen(zum Trialen versteht sich),
vielleicht hat jemand noch ne Hope für Vorne muss auch nich befüllt sein!  kann auch ne kleine  macke haben solange man es wieder repariert bekommt!_


----------



## Schevron (2. Januar 2008)

hi Dennis
ich hab noch ne BT VR Nabe für Disc. Meld dich einfach per PM wenn du Interesse hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (2. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand zufaellig tryall griffe in schwarz fuer 3,50â¬ zu verkaufen, natÃ¼rlich neu und schwarz?


----------



## konrad (2. Januar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufaellig tryall griffe in schwarz fuer 3,50 zu verkaufen, natürlich neu und schwarz?


----------



## ecols (2. Januar 2008)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> *also Leute aufgepasst ich suche:
> *
> 
> _VR Nabe am besten 32 Loch mit disk aufnahme für einen schmalen Streifen(zum Trialen versteht sich),
> vielleicht hat jemand noch ne Hope für Vorne muss auch nich befüllt sein!  kann auch ne kleine  macke haben solange man es wieder repariert bekommt!_



was is ein schmaler streifen?

hab noch ne Hope Mini mit 180er scheibe.. 160pm oder mit adapter 180is.


----------



## Trialside (3. Januar 2008)

@ isah: schreib ma den Eisbein an. Der hat das schon seit langem in seiner Signaur stehen...

@ ecols: mit schmalem Streifen ist wahrscheinlich der schmale Taler (niedriger Preis) gemeint


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Januar 2008)

Trialside schrieb:


> @ isah: schreib ma den Eisbein an. Der hat das schon seit langem in seiner Signaur stehen...


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Januar 2008)

suche immernoch ne 180er scheibe :-(

möglichst gebraucht


----------



## KermitB4 (3. Januar 2008)

Hab noch von einer Louise eine 180er Scheibe hier liegen. Müsste so Baujahr 2003 sein.

MFG


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Januar 2008)

Habe auch noch eine Wavescheibe von Magura in 180 und eine 185er Avid Wavescheibe. FÃ¼r 12â¬ inkl. Versand ist eine der beiden deine fÃ¼r 20â¬ beide.


----------



## D E N N I S (5. Januar 2008)

Suche VR Laufrad in schwarz mit schwarzer nabe wenn möglich und mit disk aufnahme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (6. Januar 2008)

SUCHE Arme für V-brake!


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Januar 2008)

Habe noch ne Avid SD3! 10â¬ inkl. Versand!


----------



## curry4king (7. Januar 2008)

suche kaputten ENO Freilauf wer was hat bitte melden


----------



## ringo667 (7. Januar 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> suche kaputten ENO Freilauf wer was hat bitte melden



gibt es das überhaupt????


----------



## Monty98 (7. Januar 2008)

ringo667 schrieb:


> gibt es das überhaupt????



ich hab mich heute mal zurück erinnert. ich fahre meinen seit Dezember 2005


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (8. Januar 2008)

ich hab zwei...also bei einem hats ne sperrklinke zerissen...un beim anderen sind an der ausenverzahnung die zähne abgerudet...und beide net länger als n jahr gefahrn...eher kürzer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D E N N I S (10. Januar 2008)

*Also nochma aufgepasst!*

_da ich die Hope nich bekommen habe schreibe ich es hier nochmal rein,
hat jemand ne Hope VR Bremse für einen schmalen Streifen?_

oder einen kleinen Taler!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. Januar 2008)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> *Also nochma aufgepasst!*
> 
> _da sich ecols nich mehr bei mir gemeldet hat schreibe ich es hier nochmal rein,
> hat jemand ne Hope VR Bremse für einen schmalen Streifen?_



Kaugummistreifen oder wie?


----------



## D E N N I S (10. Januar 2008)

haha ja genau !


----------



## elhefe (11. Januar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufaellig tryall griffe in schwarz fuer 3,50 zu verkaufen, natürlich neu und schwarz?



Best Spruch ever...


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Januar 2008)

*suche eine magura-disc-leitung für hinten. bitte alles anbieten.*

danke


----------



## curry4king (13. Januar 2008)

suche Magnesium Pedale


----------



## -saiko- (13. Januar 2008)

Suche 26er Trialrahmen:

Da ich mit meinem KOT rahmen nur probleme habe suche ich einen neuen Rahmen!


Bitte etwas kürzerer Radstand und
sollte nicht übertrieben teuer sein.


----------



## freak91 (15. Januar 2008)

suche nen vierpunkt breakboster!
farbe, fabrikat, alter, gewicht is egal sollte nur noch zu benutzen sein.

Dankschöön


----------



## Hebo 13 (15. Januar 2008)

Hi allerseits ich suche
ISIS tretlager fürn 20"
und ne 20" Gabel hs33 und disc
wer was rumliegen hat bitte per
e-mail oder PM melden
thx
Max


----------



## D E N N I S (17. Januar 2008)

*suche*

Hope Vr Bremse Mit Oder Ohne Scheibe; Bitte Alles Anbieten; Muss Natürlich Für Den Trialbereich Geeignet Sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (17. Januar 2008)

Suche einen V-Brake-Brakebooster, der einen Lochabstand von gut 130mm zulässt. Der guten Jan hat nur welche bis etwa 110mm im Programm.

Hintergrund ist, dass ich ein Inspired 24" mit breiter Felge (4Xmm VIZ), Heatsink V-Brake-Adaptern und Heatsink Bremsbeläge fahren will. Die Heatsink-Adapter lassen das auch zu, wenn man sie in den äußersten Löchern montiert. Dummerweise sind die V-Brake-Anlötsockel dann soweit auseinander, dass kein Brakebooster mehr passt. Es passt auch nicht, dass man die Heatsink-Adapter nur auf der einen Seite im äußeren Loch montiert und die Felge auf diese Seite zentriert (Lochabstand wäre immer noch zu breit).

Kennt jemand einen Brakebooster, der einen so großen Lochabstand hat? Ich würde es gerne vermeiden, mir selber einen Booster zu basteln, da das von der Fahrradfahrzeit abgehen würde


----------



## t-time1991 (19. Januar 2008)

nabend... meine sis hatte nen kleinen unfall und nun brauchen wa ne neue felge wäre nett wenn sich einer meldet irgendeine mtb felge 26" scheibe oder disk ist egal... 
sollte was für wenig geld sein oder wenn jemand nen komplettes disklaufrad hat also nichts spezifisches für trial!
dachte aber da frag ich erst ma die mir gleichgesinten in diesem sinne schönen abend noch mfg max


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2008)

t-time1991 schrieb:


> ...scheibe oder disk ist egal...



na denn ist ja gut...


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Januar 2008)

suche nen T7 torx schlüssel. hat einer sowas?


----------



## NewbTrialeR (20. Januar 2008)

Hi leute suche eine 20 " Gabel.. sollte nicht zu schwer sein und halt gut erhalten klar gebrauchsspuren sind standart.. : ) sie sollte.. auf jeden fall scheibenbrems aufnahme haben da ich meine julie dran machen möchte.. ! [EDIT] : Vllt noch ne super günstige VR Laufrad Disk ^^ farbe egal


----------



## schmitti (21. Januar 2008)

Suche nen HS33 Hebel für hinten. Neues Modell oder altes ist egal. 

MfG Schmitti


----------



## nornen (28. Januar 2008)

Suche Hope Bremsbeläge Mono Trial, wenn jemand so was da haben sollte bitte melden per PN


----------



## Eisbein (28. Januar 2008)

suche Adapter von Magura auf Canti mounts. Wenn jem. was hat dann mal PM.
Vom vorteil wären welche die man auf beiden sockeln verschraubt...


----------



## ecols (28. Januar 2008)

schmitti schrieb:


> Suche nen HS33 Hebel für hinten. Neues Modell oder altes ist egal.
> 
> MfG Schmitti



der war gut! ich nehm an du meinst rechts..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (29. Januar 2008)

rechts oder links ist ja bei den HS33 Hebeln fast egal. Außer Optik natürlich.
Ich nehme an er meint die länge der Leitung


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Januar 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> rechts oder links ist ja bei den HS33 Hebeln fast egal. Außer Optik natürlich.
> Ich nehme an er meint die länge der Leitung



Nein,er sucht ja nur einen Hebel.


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Februar 2008)

Suche fÃ¼r eine AnfÃ¤ngerin:

20 Zoll Bike mit aktueller Geometrie. Radstand ist erstmal egal. Sollte voll funktionstÃ¼chtig sein und eine HS33 hinten haben. 

Preis sollte nicht Ã¼ber 700 â¬ liegen.

AuÃerdem noch fÃ¼r mich: HS33 Hebel 04er Baujahr oder Ã¤lter. 

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Februar 2008)

Schubbs!


----------



## bike 20 (6. Februar 2008)

Hab leider nur en Rahmen^^.


----------



## Thiemsche (6. Februar 2008)

Bräucht ein Tretlager ISIS. Wenn möglich auch ein paar passende Kurbeln 158 - 165mm für 20".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. Februar 2008)

SUCHE:
V-brake Gabel 26"
und
Scheibenbremse fürs VR

bitte alles anbieten...


----------



## noob-rider (9. Februar 2008)

Ich suche nen Rockring für eine 5-Arm Kurbel .
soll für 22 zähne sein.
falls noch einer so'n Teil rumfliegen hat und ihn günstig abzugeben hätte, wäre ich dankbar drum.


----------



## Reini (10. Februar 2008)

muss ich schauen. könnte aber leicht sein das bei mir noch einer herumkugelt 

Ich suche eine Sattel, und zwar die kleinen Trialsättel, entweder noch original oder schon zusammen geschnitten


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Februar 2008)

Bei ebay habe ich einen gesehen, schau mal unter "Trial"

MFG


----------



## murdoc (10. Februar 2008)

hi,

ich würd gern mein trial bike fertig stellen, bin mir aber noch unschlüssig über die ganze antriebsgeschichte..
mein rahmen ist nen echo team trial 05. habt ihr irgendwelche erfahrungen mit diesem rahmen und könnt mir ein lager, kurbeln und nen front-freilauf empfehlen?

grüße


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Februar 2008)

murdoc schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich wÃ¼rd gern mein trial bike fertig stellen, bin mir aber noch unschlÃ¼ssig Ã¼ber die ganze antriebsgeschichte..
> mein rahmen ist nen echo team trial 05. habt ihr irgendwelche erfahrungen mit diesem rahmen und kÃ¶nnt mir ein lager, kurbeln und nen front-freilauf empfehlen?
> ...



nÃ¤chstes mal besser in den Erfahrungen Thread...

Lager - FSA Platinum (www.monty-bikes.de 64â¬)
Kurbeln - ECHO 05Â´ (65â¬) (leiern aber evtl. aus) oder die TryAll ISIS (125â¬)
FF - einzig und allein ENO Trial 72 (beim Jan 115â¬)


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Februar 2008)

Wenn du dich entscheiden solltest 4-kant zu fahren. Habe noch einen Echo05er Kurbelsatz hier liegen.

MFG


----------



## Icke84 (10. Februar 2008)

murdoc schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich würd gern mein trial bike fertig stellen, bin mir aber noch unschlüssig über die ganze antriebsgeschichte..
> mein rahmen ist nen echo team trial 05. habt ihr irgendwelche erfahrungen mit diesem rahmen und könnt mir ein lager, kurbeln und nen front-freilauf empfehlen?
> ...



ich hab zwar keine erfahrungen mit 20" aber ich habe selbst den monty freilauf und kenne auch viele die mit dem zufrieden sind, also ich dneke preis/leistung unschlagbar.

http://www.monty-bikes.de/TrialParts/Antrieb/58002216

kurbeln kommt halt drauf an wieviel du ausgeben willst/kannst.
sollten bei 20" glaube so um die 160mm länge haben.

beim tretlager würde ich sagen irgend nen günstiges ISIS.
breite weiß ich jetzt nich für 20"

ansonsten guck mal bei http://www.vtcz.ch/pages/bike_technik/biketechnik.php vorbei, kannste dich etwas belesen.


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Februar 2008)

monty freilauf ist gut.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (10. Februar 2008)

falls es isis wird, nen truvativ gigapipe, kostet bei bike-components irgendwas mit 30â¬, und hÃ¤lt im gegensatz zu den trial dingern!
ist allerdings nicht ganz leicht, ka ob du auf gewicht stehst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murdoc (10. Februar 2008)

> nächstes mal besser in den Erfahrungen Thread...


ok, beim nächsten mal

mit wurde nen VP-langer empfohlen.. taugen die, wenm ja: hat einer eins?


----------



## kingpin18 (10. Februar 2008)

Suche einen Adapert von Magura für 180 od 190 Scheibe wer einen über hat PM an mich mit Preis.

Danke


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. Februar 2008)

die 180er scheibe ist doch aber viel leichter mario. wäre doch schwachsinn!


----------



## curry4king (11. Februar 2008)

Suche ISIS Tretlager (breit)
kein try all
wer was abzugeben hat pls. PN oder ICQ


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Februar 2008)

suche stahlflex leitung für hs33 hinten wer was hat bitte melden!

gruß marcel


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. Februar 2008)

Suche 20" so um die 500â¬ bis 700â¬


----------



## isah (18. Februar 2008)

Ich suche ne Singlespeed Hinterradnabe, 135mm, ein Tretlager (ISIS) und eine hs33 (nackig, ohne irgendwelche Klemmen). 

martin


----------



## bike 20 (18. Februar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Ich suche ne Singlespeed Hinterradnabe, 135mm, ein Tretlager (ISIS) und eine hs33 (nackig, ohne irgendwelche Klemmen).
> 
> martin


Hätte ein Try All Tretlager da.
gruß


----------



## Eisbein (18. Februar 2008)

ich suche ne 32L hinterradnabe für kumpel oder jemand der ne Alex 32L gegen eine 36L tauscht.

Ist für mein kumpel, hät er mal ne woche ehr was gesagt hätte wir felgen getausch und ich hätt mir die king in 32L bestellt. egal.

Wer was hat einfach anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2008)

Mit Trialfreilauf, dh. vielen Einrastpunkten? Scheibenbremsaufnahme?


----------



## Eisbein (18. Februar 2008)

ganz normal ohne scheiben bremse. sollte schon was halten. also keine shimano nabe. aber viele einrastpunkte sind nicht wichtig


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Februar 2008)

Hab nochmal nachgezählt. Sind leider 36 Loch.


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. Februar 2008)

wie wärs mit meinem hügi laufrad?


----------



## Hebo 13 (19. Februar 2008)

Suche 2 Kurbeln 4 Kant mit kurzem oder langem Gewinde 
bitte alles anbieten,
wer was rumliegen hat bitte ne PN oder ICQ
GrüßeMax


----------



## Dr.Hasi (19. Februar 2008)

suche vorbau für 31,8mm klemmung 110mm lang, mit möglichst 10° steigung!
einfach pm.
danke flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (19. Februar 2008)

hat noch jemand eine hinterradnabe für schraubritzel mit 135mm einbaubreite bei sich daheim rum liegen?


----------



## stroker (20. Februar 2008)

Mist...


----------



## stroker (20. Februar 2008)

@ speeeedy: wie wär's mit American Classic?


----------



## t-time1991 (20. Februar 2008)

hi suche nen 4-loch brakebooster bitte alles melden per pm oder icq mfg max


----------



## D E N N I S (24. Februar 2008)

*Suche* 

*HS33* *Griffe für rechts!!*

Danke!!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. Februar 2008)

>>Suche 20"<<


----------



## Hebo 13 (26. Februar 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen was man macht wenn das bremssockel gewinde im arsch ist.
thx
mfg
Max


----------



## Trialmaniax (26. Februar 2008)

ausbohren, helicoil rein


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. Februar 2008)

>>>suche 20"<<<


----------



## Hebo 13 (26. Februar 2008)

und bitte was is helicoil ??
mfg
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Februar 2008)

Google ist dein Freund...
Helicoil ist ein Gewindeeinsatz, der wie eine Art eingeklebtes Gewinde fungiert und das Kaputte ersetzt.





Suche nach einm kleine Zwischenfall Innenleben von Point Alien 2 Pedalen, besonders Achse, Konen und Kugeln sind fÃ¼r mich von grÃ¶Ãerer Wichtigkeit.


Martin


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Februar 2008)

SUCHE ne 32Loch Felge mit 39..42mm Breite

sollte möglichst nicht schon großartig geflext sein


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Februar 2008)

@Zoo: Habe einen Satz komplette Alien 2 (bzw. dem gleichen Welgo). Wenig gefahren. Kannste komplett für günstig haben.


----------



## Trialside (27. Februar 2008)

Hat noch jemand nen Satz der 20'' Montyreifen mit dem gelben Streifen rumliegen am besten mit ganz viel Profil drauf...?


----------



## mr.mütze (27. Februar 2008)

suche 26 disk only gabel


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Februar 2008)

Habe von einem 26er Monty noch eine silberne Gabel hier liegen, die ich günstig abzugeben habe. Disc only natürlich.

MFG


----------



## BastiTrial (29. Februar 2008)

Hi,
ich suche eine Stahlflexleitung für meine HS 33.(hinten die kleine Verbindung zw. den 2 Kolben)


----------



## mr.mütze (29. Februar 2008)

suche ich auch


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Februar 2008)

@ bastitrial und mr.mütze

ich habe solche noch hier. sind schon etwas älter aber sehen noch gut aus.

macht mir doch mal ein angebot über pn

p.s. hab 2 stück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebo 13 (1. März 2008)

Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach kurbeln für mein Koxx.
Suche 4-Kant kurbeln fürn 20" 
bitte alles anbieten 
per E-mail oder PN
danke 
mfg Max


----------



## hst_trialer (1. März 2008)

suche steckritzel
12 und 18 zähne, zum bleistift ein surly...


----------



## Schevron (2. März 2008)

hi,
ich suche ne VR Disc-Bremse (also Hebel links) für Postmount. Entweder was komplettes (bei 160er bräuchte ich keine scheibe) oder einen Kolben der zu nem Marta Hebel paßt.

Sollte günstig sein. Muß auch nicht Trialtauglich sein, da es an mein "Freizeit" rad, n fully, dran soll.
Wenn jemand ganz was günstiges hat, nehm ich auch noch eine disc für hinten, dann aber is2000.


Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Trialfelgen an XC Rädern? Halten die, oder sind die für sowas net ausgelegt? Müßte ja eigentlich schon halten, viel mehr Belastung als Trial geht ja eigentlich net. Außer ev. Freeride.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. März 2008)

DÃ¼rfte gehen, aber wenn Du auch mal im Wald fÃ¤hrst, darfst Du nach jeder Fahrt den Dreck aus den LÃ¶chern pulen...


----------



## mr.mütze (2. März 2008)

du musst bloß auf passen wegen der reifen breite du kannst keinen 2.1 er auf ner 46er felge fahren


----------



## Schevron (2. März 2008)

k, wie breit muß denn der reifen mindestens seini für ne 46 bzw 40er felge?

und was den dreck angeht - wozu gibt es nen gartenschlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (2. März 2008)

also bei ner sun double wide steht drauf (die ist 46mm breit) mindest reifen breite 2.1 also ich würde ich sagen immer bissel breiter als die fegle. steht ja bei den reifen immer drauf wie breit die sind in mm


----------



## Laddewip (2. März 2008)

Suche Maxxis Creepy Crawler in 2.5 für hinten 19".Möglichst wenig/ungefahren.


----------



## Trialstriker (2. März 2008)

tach auch 

such für einen freund dringend ein 20" trialbike für 300-400

wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, würde ich mich freuen

schreibt einfach eine PN  

!DANKESCHÖN!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (5. März 2008)

Suche eine Originale Hope 200er Scheibe für meine M4. Kann auch sone Floating Disc sein... Aber halt ne originale Gruß Christoph


----------



## mophan (5. März 2008)

Hallo

suche für meine sohn 12 jahre magura marta bremspumpe/hebel für rechts...

grund: sein neues trial bike monty221 titan hat leider den marta bremshebel auf der linken seite für vr montiert. hinten verrichtet eine hs33 ihren dienst.   
von seinem alten monty rad ist er gewohnt   vorderradbremse rechts hinten links....  

wäre toll wenn jemand so etwas zu verkaufen hätte. 
schon mal danke im voraus


----------



## luckygambler (5. März 2008)

hallo
suche fürn altes monty 20"
ne 4kant kurbel oder gar ein paar.
gruss


----------



## mr.mütze (6. März 2008)

suche stahlfelx leitung für: marta vr und für hs 33 hr vom hebel zum kolben .

alles anbieten.

gruß marcel


----------



## BLUBB_83 (11. März 2008)

hallo ich suche ein trialbike bis ca 500-600â¬ es sollte wenn mÃ¶glich ein 26" sein.komplett wÃ¤re super da ich momentan wenig geld habe um mir ein neues zu kaufen.ich habe vor ca 6 jahren aufgehÃ¶rt aber mÃ¶chte unbedingt wieder anfangen!!!es hat mich nie in ruhe gelassen.hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir weiter helfen.

lg stefan


----------



## Icke84 (11. März 2008)

BLUBB_83 schrieb:


> hallo ich suche ein trialbike bis ca 500-600 es sollte wenn möglich ein 26" sein.komplett wäre super da ich momentan wenig geld habe um mir ein neues zu kaufen.ich habe vor ca 6 jahren aufgehört aber möchte unbedingt wieder anfangen!!!es hat mich nie in ruhe gelassen.hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
> 
> lg stefan



ich denke das wäre doch perfekt oder?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4554980&postcount=3462


----------



## BLUBB_83 (11. März 2008)

Icke84 schrieb:


> ich denke das wäre doch perfekt oder?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4554980&postcount=3462



ja eigentlich schon aber wirklich komplett ist es ja auch nicht mir ist es heute morgen auch aufgefallen wo ich mal so durch geschaut habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psilocybin (11. März 2008)

BLUBB_83 schrieb:


> ja eigentlich schon aber wirklich komplett ist es ja auch nicht mir ist es heute morgen auch aufgefallen wo ich mal so durch geschaut habe.




wieso ist es nicht komplett?!
VR Bremse ist nicht Montiert aber bekommst sogar 2 dabei ^^ eine V-Brake und eine Louise kA was da fehlen soll xD


----------



## BLUBB_83 (11. März 2008)

Psilocybin schrieb:


> wieso ist es nicht komplett?!
> VR Bremse ist nicht Montiert aber bekommst sogar 2 dabei ^^ eine V-Brake und eine Louise kA was da fehlen soll xD



ja sowas muss man ja wissen  bin jetzt nur von den fotos ausgegangen.also vom optischen her würde es mich auf jeden fall ansprechen.hast du msn?dann könnten wir uns ja dort mal unterhalten.
lg stefan


----------



## Icke84 (11. März 2008)

hey blubb

vielelicht solltest du lieber CremeDeLaCreme anschreiben, dem ghört nämlich das rad, und nicht Psilocybin, der gab bloß weiter was wohl mal in vorigen posts stand.


----------



## Psilocybin (11. März 2008)

richtig xD


----------



## BLUBB_83 (11. März 2008)

ich habs gemerkt!! danke für eure mühen


----------



## tinitram (11. März 2008)

Vorbau gesucht:
Lenkerdurchmesser 31,8mm
Länge ca 130mm
Winkel 15°-20°

Außerdem gesucht:
4-Punkt Adapter für V-Brake


----------



## Icke84 (11. März 2008)

wie wärs mit dem hier?

http://bike-components.de/catalog/V...08%22?osCsid=542de5e615b5c41f606265a363bd6f04

viel günstiger wirds gebraucht auch nicht oder?
kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## roborider (11. März 2008)

Hab mir den auch grad gekauft, allerdings in 130mm/ 35°, bin aber noch nicht gefahren, sieht jedoch ziemlich gut aus und ist relativ leicht ...

Außerdem könnte man den auch ans 20" bauen, gibts bis 180mm Länge

edit:
*Suche 26" Rahmen Radstand ab 1075, Tretlager so. ab +25mm, aber günstig*


----------



## felixroxx (14. März 2008)

Suche 10 mm hohen Spacer, vielleicht hat ja jemand sich das Hope Set geholt und hat einen in der Höhe zu vergeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D E N N I S (17. März 2008)

*DRINGEND SO SCHNELL WIE MÖGLICH!!!!*


schwarze 20" gabel mit disk aufnahme dringendsssss


----------



## isah (20. März 2008)

Nico jetzt brauch ich die Griffe wirklich, hast du noch, richtig?


----------



## Eisbein (20. März 2008)

jo kann dir welche besorgen.
machen wir in aller ruhe in berlin


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. März 2008)

Ohhh man   

Suche immer noch ein 20" 
Bitte nur zuverlässige Verkäufer


----------



## Icke84 (22. März 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Nico jetzt brauch ich die Griffe wirklich, hast du noch, richtig?



ich hab auch noch orange und weiße Echo Gummigriffe, falls du jetzt noch keine hast


----------



## KermitB4 (24. März 2008)

Suche:

Aluminium-Schrauben, Inbuskopf, rot

M3
M4
M5

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BLUBB_83 (26. März 2008)

suche trialkurbeln mit vierkannt für wenig geld 
wenn jemand welche hat einfach mal anbieten


----------



## ChrisKing (26. März 2008)

Kannst dir meine vom Hoffmann umbauen lassen (falls er das noch macht). Er dreht den Kurbelstern ab und presst einen Rockring drauf. Die Deore sind einer der leichtesten und steifsten Kurbeln! Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis is sicher besser als bei Deng und Co.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4571441&postcount=3477


----------



## luckygambler (27. März 2008)

suche tauschpartner für mein 05er pitbull in lang. möchte gerne ien 05er in kurz haben.
gruss


----------



## franktrial (30. März 2008)

Suche *Lenker Vorbau Set* von *Monty*, das 221 titan set,vorbau carbon optik 186 gramm 150mm und 30° und weißer lenker 267 gramm. vorbau auch gerne einzeln


----------



## duro e (30. März 2008)

ich fahr ne double wide die is 47 mm breit und auf der hp von sun rims steht das man midestens einen 2.5er fahren sollte wobei nen 2.4er auch geht


----------



## duro e (30. März 2008)

suche echo trial laufrad für vorne in 26 geht auch try all oder sowas in der art oder onza geht auch


----------



## ecols (30. März 2008)

brauche dringend ein ISIS Innenlager, 128mm, bis freitag muss ichs haben..
Mein tryAll hat sich heute überlegt die restlichen kügelchen noch zu zermahlen..
Geplant is zwar ein SKF BFR 600, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich das noch rechtzeitig bekomm..

Also, her mit dem Shit! mail: [email protected]


----------



## Hebo 13 (31. März 2008)

Suche 20" Trialfahrrad bis ca. 250â¬
Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen
Max


----------



## luckygambler (31. März 2008)

suche für bekannten ein 20zoll trialbike. ab 04er modell. 
preis ab 300-600 je nach ausstattung.
gruss


----------



## Raimund-Aut (31. März 2008)

Wer hat nen feinen 20 Zöller bis 700 Euro?

Bitte alles anbieten, nur keine zu langen Rahmen. 

(suche für einen Bekannten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (31. März 2008)

schau mal ebay unter dem suchbegriff "trialbike" ist ein XTP für 800 flocken...


----------



## Hebo 13 (1. April 2008)

Hi suche ne Achse für ne Try All vorderradnabe so ca. modell 04, 05 is das laufrad 
thx
Mfg
Max


----------



## duro e (1. April 2008)

Suche Schaltauge Für Den Kot Ms2 Rahmen Es Ist Sehr Dringend!!!!!!!! Bitte Melden.


----------



## wernersen (2. April 2008)

Moin,
ich suche ein klassisches Trialbike aus den frühen 80er Jahren.
Es reicht auch nur der Rahmen. Radgrösse ist egal.
Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## dane08 (2. April 2008)

hat jemand noch nen alten hs3 hebel? also einer mit bj. 04 oder so


----------



## NewbTrialeR (3. April 2008)

suche gutes und günstiges 26 " ! (komplett)


----------



## Biketrial (6. April 2008)

Suche Monty 219, gern mit Magura, aber auch mit V-Brake.


----------



## luckygambler (6. April 2008)

suche noch günstiges 20" komplettbike. am liebsten zoo python!
gruss


----------



## isah (7. April 2008)

Hat jemand Coust Pads fuer die hs33 da die er mir verkaufen will? Ansonsten bestell ich die Tage mal in Frankreich.

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (7. April 2008)

suche beläge für marta.

grüße


----------



## Louis Cypher (8. April 2008)

Moinsen,

ich suche einen günstigen Vorbau mit mindesten 110mm (maximal 140mm) und ner Steigung von minimum 10° zum Ausprobieren.

Danke und schöne Grüße,

Markus


----------



## mr.mütze (8. April 2008)

ich hab einen ist zwar 100 lang aber auch 10grad


----------



## mr.mütze (8. April 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> suche beläge für marta.
> 
> grüße




hat sich erledigt!


----------



## siggi19 (10. April 2008)

hi leute

ich suche einen 20" komplett bike, das recht günstig sein muss, da noch bzw erst zivildienst.

fahre sonst immer nur mit nem xtp von nem kumpel, aber der hat angst das ich es noch schrotte da noch anfänger mit viel talent bin  

macht mir doch bitte gute angebote, freue mich

gruß siggi


----------



## Deleted 49241 (11. April 2008)

Suche Vorbau mit 35° Steigung und 110 mm Laenge. Klemmung moeglichst 25,4 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triala (11. April 2008)

hi leute 
such ein 20" zeigt mal eure angebote und gleich mal mit preisvorstellung und fotos, naja und teileliste wär nett =D

gruß manuel


----------



## ringo667 (12. April 2008)

Möchte evtl. wieder einen etwas kürzeren Rahmen fahren
gesuchte Geo:
KS:380 oder weniger
BB bis +20
RS bis 1070


Mehr wie 200 möchte ich nicht ausgeben.

Warscheinlich aussichtslos, aber versuchen kann man es ja mal...

Falls jemand was in der Richtung los werden will, bitte PM.


----------



## rob (12. April 2008)

hi,

ich würde mich mal gerne beim trialen probieren. habe schon ein 20"-rahmenset hier rumstehen und bräuchte noch etliche teile. muss nichts übertolles sein, da ich erstmal ausprobieren will was so geht :]
das brauch ich noch:

- Vorderrad 20" - 100mm Einbaubreite
- Hinterrad 19" - 116mm Einbaubreite - Singlespeed
(die laufräder sollten vlt nicht so superschwer sein, der rahmen wiegt schon einiges (stahl) und das bike sollte nich unbedingt nen zentner wiegen)

- Reifen v+h

- Unterbodenschutz 175mm lang, 58mm breit

- Kurbelgarnitur, kurz, mit Kettenblatt

- Käfigpedalen

- Bremsanlage Magura HS irgendwas v+h

das müssts erstmal so sein. bitte PM an mich.

schönedank, tschö, rob


----------



## isah (12. April 2008)

Hey, ich kenn dein Rad vom Eingang Forum



> - Bremsanlage Magura HS irgendwas v+h



Du koenntest V-Brakes versuchen, oder du brauchst halt die Evo Adapter mit den Hs33.



> - Hinterrad 19" - 116mm Einbaubreite - Singlespeed





> - Kurbelgarnitur, kurz, mit Kettenblatt



Du braeuchtest vorne eine Kurbel mit Gewinde + Freilaufritzel und hinten eine starre Nabe mit Gewinde + Ritzel, beim 20" ist der Freilauf normalerweise vorne.


----------



## ecols (12. April 2008)

nen neuen Rahmen.. Am liebsten nen kurzen Adamant A2, oder etwas ähnliches.. 

CS < 380
20 < BB < 50
1030 < RS < 1060


----------



## siggi19 (15. April 2008)

hi

ich suche einen 20" rahmen, da ich nun mit dem trialen anfangen will, bzw es weiter ausbauen.

am besten wäre es wenn ne gabel mit dabei wäre.

meldet euch bei mir ist wichtig, will nich immer nur auf das bike nes kumpel angewiesen sein

gruß


----------



## rob (15. April 2008)

heisen.

laufradsatz hab ich jetzt schon, danke. suche dann noch folgende parts:

- Reifen v+h 20"/19"

- Unterbodenschutz 175mm lang, 58mm breit

- Kurbelgarnitur, kurz, mit Freilaufritzel 18Z

- Käfigpedalen

- Bremsanlage HS oder gute V-brake v+h


cioa, rob


----------



## bike 20 (15. April 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich suche einen 20" rahmen, da ich nun mit dem trialen anfangen will, bzw es weiter ausbauen.
> 
> ...


Hab ein. Ist ein Levelboss 20 zoll long von 04. Kannst dich melden falls interesse. Es ist auch im Bikemarkt drinn. Ich hab auch noch ein Kurbelpaar Try All mit Ritzel und ein Try All Tretlager von 07 da.


----------



## bike-show.de (19. April 2008)

Ich suche einen Ashton Justice Rahmen in gutem Zustand.

Angebote bitte per PN an mich.


----------



## markx (20. April 2008)

Hallo!
Suche Halteschellen für Magura HS 33 !
(weiß nicht genau, wie sie heißen, man braucht sie halt für die 4-Punkt-Bremsaufnahme!)

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golkonda (21. April 2008)

suche

ENO - schraubritzel


----------



## Biketrial (21. April 2008)

Suche Monty 219 Magura.


----------



## Hebo 13 (21. April 2008)

Suche n 20" Trialfahrrad fÃ¼r nen Freund er hat niocht viel erfahrung mit Trial ist sozusagen anfÃ¤nger. Bietet bitte alles bis 250â¬ an. 

Mfg
Max


----------



## mr.mütze (23. April 2008)

suche v brake hebel rechts und links für avid bb5


----------



## florianwagner (23. April 2008)

hi, ich suche zur zeit ne 190er bremsscheibe!!!


----------



## D E N N I S (24. April 2008)

HY an Alle

suche dringend ein 20" Bike ein Monty oder so.  gut erhalten so um die 400â¬ !!

oder auch andere Bikes nur es ist dringend ,
schreibt mir eure Angebote bin fÃ¼r alles offen!

Desweiteren suche ich fÃ¼r ein Bike alles was ihr habt es ist ein 26" ,habe nur den Rahmen und der Rest fehlt vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar Sets anbieten!!

Danke im Vorraus 

lg Dennis


----------



## Augen_Auf (24. April 2008)

Hey,

suche auch dringnd ein 20" Fahrrad 350
Es kein ein komplett rad sein oder ein rd ohne rahmen sonst alles andere 200

mfg
pat


----------



## Rheingauer (25. April 2008)

Suche einen Brake Booster Magura 2-Loch.


Bitte Angebote per PM 


Danke 


Basti


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. April 2008)

Suche einen grÃ¼n eloxierten Spacer zum Tausch gegen meinen pink Eloxierten.
MaÃe kommen ende der Woche, wenn ich ihn wiederhabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegenfischer (28. April 2008)

hi leute,
ich suche ein 20" trail bike. mir is dabei eigendlich egal welche marke etc. ich möchte nur n anfänger bike da ich erst am anfangen bin. wäre cool wenn sich jmd bei mir melden würde falls er bzw sie n schönen bike billig verkaufn mag.

danke =)


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. April 2008)

Suche 26" Bike, long, hohes Tretlager guter Zustand

bis 1000 alles anbieten

(Freund sucht Zweitrad weil sein V-Racing öfter mal kaputt ist)


----------



## Hebo 13 (29. April 2008)

Hi *suche* ne 20" Gabel mit HS33 adapter und eventuel noch scheibenadapter 
Mfg
Max


----------



## ChrisKing (29. April 2008)

74kingz Kettenspanner


----------



## siggi19 (30. April 2008)

gesucht wird eine echo gabel mit 4 loch aufnahme hinten zum mittes des monats hin bis ca 50 euronen

bitte im guten zustand

meldet euch via pn


----------



## BLUBB_83 (1. Mai 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Suche 26" Bike, long, hohes Tretlager guter Zustand
> 
> bis 1000â¬ alles anbieten
> 
> (Freund sucht Zweitrad weil sein V-Racing Ã¶fter mal kaputt ist)



ich hÃ¤tte ein 26" ENDORFIN touch n go im angebot.es halt Ã¼bliche gebrauchsspuren.es ist eine neue vorderradbremse verbaut und ich habe auf frontfreilauf um gerÃ¼stet.wer interesse hat einfach eine nachricht an mich. preislich dachte ich an 500-550 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildcamp (1. Mai 2008)

SUCHE
20" Trial Bike (eins ohne Sattel).
Es sollte sehr günstig sein, da ich es überwiegend aus "optischen" Gründe möchte und es nur "ab un zu" mal fahren werde.
Einfach alles anbieten.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (1. Mai 2008)

syntace gabel mit möglichst langem shaft und v-brake sockeln!
einfach melden was ihr so habt!


----------



## bike 20 (2. Mai 2008)

Suche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope Mono Trial


----------



## isah (2. Mai 2008)

Ich suche hs33 Belaege, irgendwas, was auf der TA Felge funktioniert (Rockpads sind doch zu hart). Koxx Bloxx rot waere am liebsten, falls noch jemand welche hat..

martin


----------



## KermitB4 (2. Mai 2008)

Hi Isah,

ich dürfte noch einiges überhaben.

MFG


----------



## isah (2. Mai 2008)

Was hast du den schoenes?


----------



## KermitB4 (2. Mai 2008)

Coust-Beläge grün, kurz
Koxx-Bloxx rot 2 Paar
Koxx-Bloxx braun 1 Paar

und noch ein paar andere


----------



## Schevron (5. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich suche eine Bremszange für Postmount, kompatibel zu nem Marta Griff/ Hebel. Ist egal ob 160 oder 180 oder auch noch größer


----------



## bike 20 (5. Mai 2008)

Suche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope Mono Trial


----------



## siggi19 (6. Mai 2008)

SUCHE AUCH NOCH

eco gabel mit 4 loch aufnahme bis 50 euro zum mitte des monats hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biketrial (6. Mai 2008)

Suche Bremsgriff (Geber mit Hebel) rechts für Magura HS33.


----------



## trialbock (7. Mai 2008)

*4 Kant Kurbel Links 158 mm lang *


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Mai 2008)

günstige V-Brake mit linkem Hebel
falls jemand was ganz günstiges hat: 
kurzen 26" Trialrahmen (evtl. mit Gabel)


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Mai 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> günstige V-Brake mit linkem Hebel



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=109041&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

Die Gabel geb ich für 10 Euro dazu 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=109040&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Mai 2008)

Danke für das Angebot. Über die Bremse werde ich mal nachdenken. Die Gabel ist so ohne Rahmen leider uninteressant.


----------



## siggi19 (8. Mai 2008)

so leute ich mach mal ein suche update.

ich brauche noch ein gutes hinteres laufrad am liebsten mit ritzel in 20"
dazu eine echo lite mit 4 punkt aufnahme, am liebsten in schwarz
dazu einen schwarzen tryall vorbau in schwarz
einen gut erhaltenen steuersatz 1 1/8" auch noch 

meldet euch via pn


----------



## curry4king (9. Mai 2008)

hää schwarzen echo lite hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## bike 20 (9. Mai 2008)

er meint die Gabel.


----------



## isah (9. Mai 2008)

Ich suche jemand der 'n XTP in kurz gegen mein Boxx tauschen will, ich ertrag das Rad nicht mehr. Ich werd mal ne Woche warten, wenn sich keiner meldet werd ich versuchen das Rad irgendwie umzubauen mit Vorbau + Lenker kombinationen und hoffe mal, dass es dann besser wird.

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak91 (9. Mai 2008)

Nabend

Also ich suche:
1. Nen 15 ritzel mit breiter aufnahme für shimano standardt Kassettenkörper.
2. Nen ISIS Kurbelarm für links.
3. Irgendnen günstiges paar Bremsbeläge für Leicht Geflexte Felge.
4. Levelbos Schaltauge

Also alles anbieten was ihr so noch rumfliegen habt^^
Dankeschön


----------



## roborider (9. Mai 2008)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> falls jemand was ganz gÃ¼nstiges hat:
> kurzen 26" Trialrahmen (evtl. mit Gabel)


HÃ¤tte einen Dark Horse Rahmen zu verkaufen - 1045 mm Radstand, starke Gebrauchsspuren aber keine Risse oder groÃe Beulen, also durchaus noch eine Weile fahrbar.





Ich sag mal 37â¬ inkl. Versand
Eine Gabel dazu habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## siggi19 (9. Mai 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> er meint die Gabel.



genau die meint er, sorry vergessen gabel hinter zu kritzeln


----------



## Motti (9. Mai 2008)

Moin!

Ich suche dringend folgende Bremsgriffe komplett:
1 Magura HS 33, rechts und 1 Marta, links


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Mai 2008)

Echo Control disc only Gabel oder Syntace Gabel. Sollte nich alzu lang gefahren worden sein.

American Classic disc Nabe, 32 Loch, VR


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (12. Mai 2008)

Suche Lenker "Try All Rage"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (12. Mai 2008)

suche 4 Finger hebel für für die alte hs33 ! 
siehe Bild:







mfg Ingo


----------



## Icke84 (13. Mai 2008)

suche Alutech Savedisk Rockring, den mit 4er aufnahme

und vielleicht hat jemand nen procraft vorbau ( 120 oder 110mm mit 17° ) und möchte dne tauchen gegen denselbigen in 130mm


----------



## Georg G. (14. Mai 2008)

servus leute...
hat jemand von euch zufällig noch ne 170mm 4-Kant Kurbel mit Freilaufaufnahme daheim rumliegen?kann ruhig bisschen gebraucht sein und wenn möglich nich zuuuuuuuuuu teuer...

Georg


----------



## ecols (14. Mai 2008)

hast du die auch nachgemessen?


----------



## Georg G. (15. Mai 2008)

ray hats gesagt...wird dann schon stimmen


----------



## Georg G. (15. Mai 2008)

sorry...es is ne 154mm kurbel...;-)


----------



## Trailer0808 (17. Mai 2008)

Halli Hallo Hallöchen,

ich will in den Trailsport einsteigen und suche eine Trailbike, es sollte nicht so teuer sein da ich gerade nicht so viel Geld habe, max. ca. 100-150 Euronen.

Verkauft hier wer eins, bzw. kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein gebrauchtes um das Geld herbekomm?

Gruß aus Augsburg


----------



## robs (17. Mai 2008)

Ein Trialbike in der Preisklasse kannst du vergessen.

Da musst du wohl noch etwas sparen!


----------



## KermitB4 (17. Mai 2008)

Ruuuuuuuhig Kermit, gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz ruhig!


----------



## misanthropia (17. Mai 2008)

haha witziger thread... immer diese Unwissenden die sich anmaßen hier mit doofen Fragen zu erscheinen...
 tztztz

da will man sich was kaufen und weiß nichtmal was das ist.... zum Glück sind wir so verschlossen und abweisend und bewahren die Unwissenden davor, Geld umsonst auszugeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (17. Mai 2008)

nana... 

erstmal herzlich willkommen im trial-sport
hört sich vllt bissl komisch an, aber wir reagieren recht gereizt auf das typische tr*ai*l problem. 
ist vllt auch bissl ungünstig das dein name dementsprechnd auch nicht ganz der rechtschreibung entspricht, aber das ist ja erstmal nebensächlich.

fang mal an bissl nach zu forschen, soll heißen den verkaufe-fred durchschauen und ein paar trialseiten besuchen, vor allem die shops. 
ruhig auch in den media-fred schauen um anregungen zu holen.

und mit 200euro kannst dir gerade mal ein halbwegs vernünftiges hinterrad oder einen rahmen kaufen.
einsteiger gebrauchtbikes sind da sicher praktischer, aber auch da werden bestimmt 300..400euro fällig.
außerdem willst du dir ja nicht mit total minderwertigem kram gleich den spaß verderben weil die geo miserabel ist, oder gar durch einen defekt ein sturz folgt.

gibt es niemanden in deiner nähe der ein trialbike hat? 
und schau mal im bikemarkt rein, da gibt es bei den "komplettbikes" unter "sonstige" auch paar angebote.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Mai 2008)

Ich suche den Klemmkopf fÃ¼r einen Echo HIFI Vorbau.


----------



## erwinosius (18. Mai 2008)

Suche nen Lenker mit 25,4mm Klemmung. Sollte nicht kürzer als 720mm sein und eine ordentliche Kröpfung würde mir auch taugen.

gruß
erwinosius


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Mai 2008)

schade ich hab noch einen try all replica da in rot aber leider hat der nicht so ne hohe kröpfung 







gruß marcel


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Mai 2008)

suche käufer für meine 2 lenker die ich noch habe:1 adamant schwarz 31,8 740mm breit 2. try all replica in rot 25,4. 

gruß marcel


----------



## siggi19 (18. Mai 2008)

hi leute mal ein update von mir

ich brauch noch.

bremsbeläge für die hs33 farbe egal
einen vorbau von try all zum mitte nächsten monats hin.
und laufräder, bitte nicht angeflext 
die laufräder müssen 20" sein und das hintere braucht eine achslänge von 116mm.

meldet euch privat


----------



## erwinosius (19. Mai 2008)

na den try all hab ich selber. da krieg ich Schmerzen in den Handgelenken.
Das mit dem Adamant überleg ich mir mal. Mal schaun ob ich noch wo nen günstigen Vorbau herbekomm.....
Vielleicht hat ja hier noch einer einen übrig? Vorb au 31,8mm?????

gruß
ecols


----------



## ecols (19. Mai 2008)

erwinosius schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> gruß
> ecols



EY!


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Mai 2008)

Vorbau hab ich noch einen VIZ mit 31,8er Klemmung und einen Monty übrig.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (19. Mai 2008)

joar den lenker kannst haben meld dich mal per icq wenns geht nummer steht im meinem profil oder über pn


----------



## erwinosius (19. Mai 2008)

@ ecols: sorry...

gruß
erwinosius


----------



## luckygambler (19. Mai 2008)

suche 26er fürn kollegen zwischen 600-800 euro. er hats furchtbar eilig der kerl :-D also haut rein!
gruss


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Mai 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich suche den Klemmkopf fÃ¼r einen Echo HIFI Vorbau.



Ich denke ich habe das "Dringend" vergessen.


----------



## soulreafer (21. Mai 2008)

hiho leute,

ich glaube ihr könnt mir auch nicht weiter helfen, wenn ich euch frage ob es eine möglichkeit gibt an das neue yaabaa 499 oder 449 ohne sattel ran zu kommen. oder?

ich finde einfach keine deutsche seite. und auf blaablaaactiv.nl weiss ich nicht ob das bestell bar ist nach deutschland.

Wisst ihr mehr?


zum bike. es entspricht meiner preisklasse. wenn ihr für den preis ähnliche modelle kennt oder gar selbst loswerden wollt, bitte melden.

ich bin 180cm und wiede 70 kilo. ist das yaabaa mit seinen 990 mm rs überhaupt für mich geeignet? ggf neuen vorbau??????


danke


----------



## dane08 (21. Mai 2008)

biketrial.de?
der hat das zwar net auf der seite aber du kannst ihn ja mal per mail fragen , vielleicht geht da was
und für das geld gibts noch das 221 alp und n paar onza modelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulreafer (21. Mai 2008)

alles klar. ich habe a eben mal angerufen. die können mir das yaabaa 499 bestellen. ist für mich sowieso besser weil der vorbau länger ist und hinten ist auch gleich ne dickere schlappe drauf. *-*

aber meint ihr das ist von der grösse für mich angemessen?

990mm reifenstand bei 1800mm körperlänge?

muss dazu sagen. sidehops kann ich noch nicht. nur hop and go.
sone kleine kiste kann ich doch dann bestimmt bis zum mond ziehen oder?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (21. Mai 2008)

SUCHE GABEL mit 4 Punkt Aufnahme..
Tausche auch gerne gegen eine Echo mit IS2000


----------



## soulreafer (21. Mai 2008)

Ich bins nochma ^^

Ich habe eben das www durchstöbert und bin auf folgendes gestoßen...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160240690585&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=006

ist der Rahmen akzeptabel um sich evtl darauf was aufzubauen? 
vieleicht komme ich ja so noch billiger bei weg.
und kann evtl durchs forum den rest zusammenkaufen 

danke für die posts


----------



## trialbock (21. Mai 2008)

ingoingo schrieb:


> suche 4 Finger hebel für für die alte hs33 !
> siehe Bild:
> 
> 
> ...


links habe ich eine komplettte ( mit kolben ) in schwarz rechts magura gelb .
leider alles etwas gebraucht und die farbe an sich ist verschossen von der sonne !


----------



## ingoingo (22. Mai 2008)

trialbock schrieb:


> links habe ich eine komplettte ( mit kolben ) in schwarz rechts magura gelb .
> leider alles etwas gebraucht und die farbe an sich ist verschossen von der sonne !



sorry es ging mir zu dem zeitpunkt nur um den hebel hat sich aber erledigt mitlerweile....

trotzdem danke.........


----------



## erwinosius (26. Mai 2008)

suche immernoch vorbau mit 31.8er klemmung...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Mai 2008)

Ich suche jemanden, der einen schÃ¶nen V-Booster hat, hÃ¤tte gerne wieder Carbon. 

Lochabstand nicht unter 100mm! Daher biete ich diesen hier zum Tausch mit passendem MontagezubehÃ¶r:




Er hat ca. 86mm Lochabstand, und ich mÃ¼sste viel an Adaptern und Booster modellieren, damit ich hinbekommen wÃ¼rde ihn zu verbauen. Vorher versuche ich es so, vlt findet sich ja jemand...

Neupreis ca. 35,-, hat nur ein paar Kratzer vom Umgang, montiert war er nie. 
Dem Material entspechend extremst steif!

Also bitte Gleichwertiges mit grÃ¶Ãerem Lochabstand anbieten.

Danke
Martin


----------



## ravyGER (30. Mai 2008)

suche ne hope mono trial ,oder was vergleichbares. wenn jemamd noch was hatt bitte melden .

mfg paul


----------



## hdlbmxer (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo bräuchte linken Hebel für ne Luise hauptsache Dicht und nicht verbogen. Würde gegen nen rechten tauschen.

Desweiteren brauche ich den rechten Kurbelarm von einer Monty ISIS Kurbel.

Hoffe das klappt so schnell wie möglich.


Danke


----------



## bike 20 (30. Mai 2008)

ravyGER schrieb:


> suche ne hope mono trial ,oder was vergleichbares. wenn jemamd noch was hatt bitte melden .
> 
> mfg paul


Ich hab noch eine Louise da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (30. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich suche ein 26" Hinterrad mit starrer Nabe. Am liebsten schwarz...

--> pm


----------



## siggi19 (31. Mai 2008)

update:

suche noch:

1 paar schellen für die hs33
laufräder set für felgenbremsen in 20" hinten brauche ich ne 116mm nabe.

und einen kettenspanner wird auch noch benötigt

meldet euch via pm


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Mai 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich suche jemanden, der einen schÃ¶nen V-Booster hat, hÃ¤tte gerne wieder Carbon.
> 
> Lochabstand nicht unter 100mm! Daher biete ich diesen hier zum Tausch mit passendem MontagezubehÃ¶r:
> 
> ...



Hat denn niemand etwas? Vlt gibt es ja jemanden, der einen Booster mit 100mm hat, aber nur ca. 86mm braucht und mal etwas Neues haben mÃ¶chte...
Wie gesagt bitte nur Gleichwertiges.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (2. Juni 2008)

sooo... suche für meinen kamel aufbau:

vr nabe  ohne disc aufnahme...möglichst zum schrauben, möglichst leicht!

dann

26" gabel mit 4 punkt aufnahme...passende schellen.

grüße


----------



## BlueJack (2. Juni 2008)

Hi Leutz, 
ich such noch eine 26" Gabel mit 4-Punkt-Bremsen Aufnahmen (für Magura HS-33)! Bietet mir erstmal alles an was ihr so habt  

Grüße


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juni 2008)

Nachtrag:Mein Booster hat 93mm Lochabstand. Gesucht: 100mm


----------



## Pomes (3. Juni 2008)

Suche :


Komplettes  26er Trial Bike !

Gebraucht für wiedereinsteiger !

Gern auch mit Scheibenbremse hinten !

Ein Muss hingegen ist eine Schön Breite Felge hinten !


Preis bis 400  !

Bitte mit Fotos Anbieten .


Pomes1 ät gmx.de


----------



## Biketrial (8. Juni 2008)

Suche Bremsgriff rechts für Maguar HS33.


----------



## priossus (9. Juni 2008)

Hallöle,

Ich suche ein 20" Trial-Bike so ca bis 450 Euronen!!!

alle angebote an [email protected] oder einfach ne pm an mich.

wenns geht mit bilder 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Juni 2008)

Joho, suche Folgendes gedöns:

160mm Scheibe von Hope Mini Pro
Steilen Vorbau so um 180mm für 20" bitte 31,8mm Klemmung.
und was WICHTIG ist:

Bremsbeläge Coust pads, die wären Dringend oder wenn jemand Bezugsquellen kennt bitte Schreiben


----------



## siggi19 (12. Juni 2008)

suche

möglichst breiter lenker 25,4mm.
ein laufradsatz 20" für felgenbremsen achslänge hinten 116mm in 
einmal schellen für die hs33 plus ein paar beläge.
und einen kettenspanner


----------



## Trialar (12. Juni 2008)

Suche:

Hope Pro 2 Rear Disc Nabe in 135mm. Farbe wuarscht.


----------



## priossus (15. Juni 2008)

hallo Trialer,

ich suche ne 

FR Nabe für scheibenbremse
und ne 20" gabel auch für scheibenbremse

Habe jetzt magura HS 33 die ich dann auch verkaufen würde mit nabe und gabel bei intresse oder angeboten bitte pm oder email an [email protected].

mfg sven


----------



## D E N N I S (15. Juni 2008)

*SUche ,

Felgen paar,

günstig abzugeben Farbe egal müsste aber schon für den Trial Breich sein!*


----------



## ingoingo (15. Juni 2008)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> *SUche ,
> 
> Felgen paar,
> 
> günstig abzugeben Farbe egal müsste aber schon für den Trial Breich sein!*





20/24/26 Zoll ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (15. Juni 2008)

da er wenn die angaben stimmen ein coustellier fährt denke ich 26 zoll.


----------



## Sherco (15. Juni 2008)

hat noch einer einen Unterrohrschutz rumliegen? bräuchte was passendes für mein XTP.


----------



## Hebo 13 (15. Juni 2008)

Breuchte ne gabel 20" nur für disc so bis 30 euronen
bitter per PN
mfg
Max


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Juni 2008)

Eine gabel fÃ¼r 30 â¬? 

na klaro..... *kopfschÃ¼ttel*


----------



## D E N N I S (15. Juni 2008)

ja 26" sorry hab ich vergessen


----------



## konrad (16. Juni 2008)

nix


----------



## Hebo 13 (16. Juni 2008)

Ja sorry hab erst ne monty stahl gebrauxcht gekoft und da steht dran disc brake blos da is nur ne hs33 aufnahme und sonst nüscht


----------



## bike 20 (16. Juni 2008)

max du bist hier in einem Forum, wenigstens die wörter richtig schreiben ohne x und so weiter. Von der grammatik ganz abgesehen.^^


----------



## Hebo 13 (16. Juni 2008)

Bläää naja is ja eig. völlig schnurtz oder??
lol


----------



## Hebo 13 (18. Juni 2008)

Bin auf der suche nach ner Scheibenbremse fÃ¼r Vorne links 
egal was fÃ¼r eine so bis 40â¬ bitte alles anbieten.
thx
Mfg
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charls-godfathe (18. Juni 2008)

suche ein 20" im guten zustand bitte angebote per PN oder email
oder in den thread rein is auch ok.

preis bis 999,99  
www.kristijan.[email protected]

danke vielmals!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Juni 2008)

Hebo 13 schrieb:


> Scheibenbremse
> egal was fÃ¼r eine so bis 40Â bitte alles anbieten.











-Fahrbar,bissig
-leider etwas lange Leitung von 170cm, aber fÃ¼r das VR; Hebel links
-Koolstop-BelÃ¤ge verleihen Leistung.
-Am Adapter etwas gefeilt, damit er an eine Echo Urban passt
-203mm Scheibe

Kannst Du oder sonst wer fÃ¼r runde 40,- ink. Versand haben, hab kein SpaÃ mehr an Scheiben.


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Juni 2008)

die leitung kannste sehr gut alleine kürzen. und entlüften auch brauchst bloß bissel öl dürfte auch kein problem sein jeder fahrrad laden hat so was, einfach mal fragen nach nem bissel hydraulik öl dann gibst nen euro in die kaffe kasse und gut aso und gefäß mitbringen irgent was kleines zum verschließen. 

wenn du fragen zum kürzen hast oder so kannste dich ja melden

gruß marcel


----------



## siggi19 (20. Juni 2008)

update:

suche noch zu diesem ende diesem monats.

Laufräder in 20" am liebsten schon mit ritzel und mit schrauben. achslänge hinten 116mm.
auch wenn ihr mir schon was angeboten habt, macht es bitte nochmal, werden uns schon sicherlich einig werden.


für mitte nächsten monats suche cih noch

halteschellen für die hs33 ebenso ein satz beläge.
und nen kettenspanner.

gruß siggi


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Juni 2008)

An Schellen werden ich eventuell mitte nÃ¤chsten Monats ein paar grÃ¼ne Zoo! CNC Schellen haben, d.h. falls mein Projekt bis dahin fertiggestellt ist.


----------



## siggi19 (20. Juni 2008)

ok mit grünen kann cih nichts anfangen, wenn schon rot oder silber.
da ich mein bike zu einem späterem zeitpunkt mir rot eloxierten teilen ausstatten will. aber danke des angebots


----------



## Pitty (21. Juni 2008)

Ich Suche:

Satz Kurbeln 4-kant 160mm mit Gewinde für Freilauf. GERNE mit Rockring.

GUTE V-Brakes für vorne und hinten, Hebel nicht nötig.
Breakbooster für die V-Brakes.

Steuersatz 1 1/8", nicht gebraucht.

Alles andere kann ruhig gebrauchtes 0815 - Zeugs sein, Hauptsache technisch OK und günstig. Die Bremsen sollten aber schon GUTE V-Breaks sein.


Danke!

Pit


----------



## D E N N I S (22. Juni 2008)

Suche einen coolen Try All Vorbau für mein Coust 26"


----------



## Trialside (22. Juni 2008)

Suche nen silbernen HS33 Bremsgriff fÃ¼r die rechte Seite ab Modelljahr '05.
Biete dafÃ¼r entweder den gleichen Bremsgriff in schwarz zum Tausch oder Bezahlung entsprechend des Zustandes an (bis ca. 30â¬)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi87 (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
also habe bei ner Show ein junges Mädl getroffen, dass jetzt unbedingt mit dem Trialen beginnen will. Die ist total begeisterungsfähig und gibt bestimmt nicht gleich wieder auf. Trainiert schon...
Also sie sucht ein Rad für ca. 150 (oje das wird schwierig) Euro. Ich würd mal sagen bis max. 200-250.
Also bitte meldet sich mal jemand!
Egal ob 20er oder 26er, sollte aber natürlich noch ok sein!
Gruß
Andi


----------



## Motti (22. Juni 2008)

Ich suche ein Koxx Wasp oder vergleichbar "kleines" für meinen Erstgeborenen. 
Wer weiß oder hat was?

(Email oder PN)


----------



## sascha-dahlhaus (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute
ich suche einen günstigen gebrauchten rahmen


----------



## Eisbein (23. Juni 2008)

hey leute wir brauchen noch nen brake booster für magura 4 punkt. eigentlich würde ich nur 4punkt booster nehmen wer nen steifen  2 punkt hat trotzdem mal melden.


----------



## mr.mütze (23. Juni 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hey leute wir brauchen noch nen brake booster für magura 4 punkt. eigentlich würde ich nur 4punkt booster nehmen wer nen steifen  2 punkt hat trotzdem mal melden.



glaube der luckygambler hat noch welche


----------



## D E N N I S (24. Juni 2008)

*verkaufst nicht jemand im moment ne Hope Vorderrad Bremse für mein Trial Rad?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Juni 2008)

Die sind so geil die Hopes die gibt keiner Freiwillig ab


----------



## Rubelnaldo (24. Juni 2008)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> *verkaufst nicht jemand im moment ne Hope Vorderrad Bremse für mein Trial Rad?*



ja, ich verkauf eine!! Allerdings hängt da noch der komplette Rest meines Koxx XTP-R VRacing mit dran


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Juni 2008)

Macht nichts, wenn der Preis gleich bleibt.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Juni 2008)

Das Mindert denn Wert der Hope aber, das dass Koxx noch dranne hängt


----------



## bike 20 (24. Juni 2008)

sascha-dahlhaus schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> ich suche einen günstigen gebrauchten rahmen


Ich verkaufe einen Bionic 20 zoll Rahmen. kannst dich ja mal melden.


----------



## bike 20 (24. Juni 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hey leute wir brauchen noch nen brake booster für magura 4 punkt. eigentlich würde ich nur 4punkt booster nehmen wer nen steifen  2 punkt hat trotzdem mal melden.


Ich hab noch nen try all brakebooster da.


----------



## spanishgapper (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo! Ich suche sowas hier:






oder irgendein Vorgängermodell aus Martyn Ashtons Cannondale Zeiten. 
Wäre super, wenn mir da jmd helfen könnte. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung, wo ich sowas noch herbekommen soll


----------



## Rubelnaldo (25. Juni 2008)

spanishgapper schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich suche sowas hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab bei eBay mal ab und zu n Paar "Beast of the East" Rahmen gefunden. Allerdings nix wirklich tolles, entweder runtergekommen, oder schlechte Größe. Den Martyn Ashton wirst Du nur ganz schwer bekommen, davon gabs nur wenige Modelle! Ich beiss mir auch schon seit Jahren in den Hintern dass ich meinen damals verkauft habe


----------



## priossus (26. Juni 2008)

hiho,

ich suche ein laufrad vorne 20" mit scheibenaufnahme

MFG


----------



## Rubelnaldo (27. Juni 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> ich suche ein laufrad vorne 20" mit scheibenaufnahme
> 
> MFG



ich glaub der Moppel Kopp (Fabian) hat eins zu Hause rumfliegen, zumindest hat er jetzt vorne n neues. Such ihn mal hier im Forum und schreib ihn mal an, sein user ist Moppel_Kopp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D E N N I S (27. Juni 2008)

suche füs Tretlager sohne Schalen ,,, hat vlt noch jemand sowas gut erhalten rummzuliegen oder kann man die einzeln kaufen?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juni 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> ich suche ein laufrad vorne 20" mit scheibenaufnahme
> 
> MFG



Hätte noch ein Try All Vorderrad. Preis wäre VHS- gerne PN


----------



## iller_tiller (27. Juni 2008)

hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach nem 20"
besondere wünsche hab ich an sich nicht.
hinten HS33 wär cool, leicht sollt es nat auch sein... so um die 500 wollt ich ausgeben.
ansonsten bin ich für alles für alles offen.
bei interesse pn oder icq (148892715) an mich.

mfg.
till.


----------



## Maxximum (27. Juni 2008)

hi

suche 26zoll starrgabel mit v-brake aufnahme.
edit: und eine 26 hr felge mit 32loch


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Juni 2008)

Maxximum schrieb:


> hi
> 
> suche 26zoll starrgabel mit v-brake aufnahme.
> edit: und eine 26 hr felge mit 32loch



Hätte eine Gabel http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/109040/cat/20


----------



## Trialstriker (27. Juni 2008)

ich suche einen neuen 20" rahmen weil meiner das zeitliche segnet
ein augenmerk liegt auf einem ZOO!-rahmen aber die neuen find ich nich mehr so gut. der 05er rahmen hat ganz geile cnc-teile aber besteht denn überhaupt noch die chance einen 05er rahmen zu kriegen der noch zu gebrauchen is, sprich keine risse und das der auch nich in den wochen darauf bricht. wenn der rahmen schon einmal QUALITATIV HOCHWERTIG geschweißt
ist ginge das auch noch.
momentan fahr ich monty und ich würde auch wieder ein monty fahren aber auch andere firmen aber die preise sollten nich zu hoch sein.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Juni 2008)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> ich suche einen neuen 20" rahmen weil meiner
> ZOO!-rahmen aber die neuen find ich nich mehr so gut. der 05er rahmen hat ganz geile cnc-teile aber besteht denn überhaupt noch die chance einen 05er rahmen zu kriegen





Bin schon Ewig auf der Suche nach so einem Teil


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. Juni 2008)

hol dir lieber n koxx rahmen , gibts jetz ganz billig 490 Euro ca.


----------



## MisterLimelight (28. Juni 2008)

ein super tip!
1. sind die Kollegen nicht auf der Suche nach einem Angebot sondern eben speziell nach dem Rahmen,
2. legt koxx das Hauptaugenmerk auf Leichtigkeit und Zoo! auf Haltbarkeit.
3. ist ein Zoo!-Rahmen immer noch deutlich günstiger als das Koxx-Angebot.

einen wirklichen Rat kann ich euch aber auch nicht geben. Mein Freund hat seinen nach drei Monaten bei Ebay gefunden. Bestimmt wird man früher oder später auch im englischen Forum fündig. Die Händler wollen natürlich das aktuelle Modell verkaufen. (Was ist an dem denn schlechter?) Fragen könnte man die ja dennoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (29. Juni 2008)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> ich suche einen neuen 20" rahmen weil meiner das zeitliche segnet
> ein augenmerk liegt auf einem ZOO!-rahmen aber die neuen find ich nich mehr so gut. der 05er rahmen hat ganz geile cnc-teile aber besteht denn überhaupt noch die chance einen 05er rahmen zu kriegen der noch zu gebrauchen is, sprich keine risse und das der auch nich in den wochen darauf bricht. wenn der rahmen schon einmal QUALITATIV HOCHWERTIG geschweißt
> ist ginge das auch noch.
> momentan fahr ich monty und ich würde auch wieder ein monty fahren aber auch andere firmen aber die preise sollten nich zu hoch sein.


ich hab noch einen Bionic rahmen da. melde dich einfach bei mir. bin aber die nächsten 3 tage nicht da.


----------



## trialisgeil (30. Juni 2008)

Suche für HS33 ab Bj. 05 Bremsarmatur rechts! Gerne auch ohne Hebel...
Einfach alles anbieten!


----------



## Robin_Meier (30. Juni 2008)

ich hab auch ne frage :
nen kumpel von mir hat sich nene alten monty rahmen gekauft, bis jetzt hat er fast alle teile 
ihm fehlt nur noch ein Vorbau mit einer 1¼ gabelschafft klemmung den es allerdings nicht mehr neu zu kaufen gibt. 
Wenn also irgendwer noch so einen  alten Vorbau in der letzten ecke seines kellers (oder so) rumliegen hat wär es ganz cool wenn er bescheid sagen würde


----------



## curry4king (30. Juni 2008)

soll er irgendeinen stabilen vorbau aus nem normalen bikeladen nehmen


----------



## Robin_Meier (30. Juni 2008)

da gibts sowas ja auch net soweit ich weiß (ich hab auch nur im rose katalog geguckt weil eig. muss der sich selbst drum kümmern bekommts aber net hin )


----------



## soma (30. Juni 2008)

vllt. mal bei eBay schauen? Auch ruhig mal bei eBay im Ausland gucken. Versand ist meist gar nicht so teuer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. Juni 2008)

Wenn gar nix mehr geht, Reduzierhülse drehen lassen (nicht allzu teuer) und dann 1 1/8" Steuersatz, Gabel und Vorbau nehmen.....


1 1/4" wird wirklich sehr schwer zu finden sein....


----------



## soma (30. Juni 2008)

Wo du gerade die Reduzierhülse erwähnst, sowas musste ich auch mal einbauen und das gabs meines Erachtens nach sogar bei ROSE zu kaufen...
Echt gute Idee Raimund. Muss dann zwar ne neue Gabel her, aber die ist einfacher zu besorgen als der Vorbau, gell!?!


----------



## Robin_Meier (30. Juni 2008)

aber 1¼ is soweit ich weiß größer als 1 1/8 aslo vom durchmesser und so  da dürfte es schwierig sein ne reduzierhülse zu machen oder ?


----------



## cmd (30. Juni 2008)

Robin_Meier schrieb:


> aber 1¼ is soweit ich weiß größer als 1 1/8 aslo vom durchmesser und so  da dürfte es schwierig sein ne reduzierhülse zu machen oder ?



ist richtig, 1¼ ist größer als 1 1/8, man reduziert den durchmesser des steuerrohrs von 1¼ auf 1 1/8 zoll.
Aber dann müsstest du halt eine neue gabel, einen neuen steuersatz und einen neuen vorbau kaufen.


----------



## Robin_Meier (30. Juni 2008)

asooo jetzt versteh ich des  sorry 
nja des hab ich dem acuh hscon vorgeschlagen aber das möchte er irgendwie nicht hmm kp 
nja danke für die tipps erstmal  werd mich mal nochmal für den umschaun


----------



## luckygambler (1. Juli 2008)

suche ne avid bb7 für vorne. am liebsten mit rechtem hebel. 
wenns dazu ne 203er scheibe gibt wärs noch besser!
gruss


----------



## soma (1. Juli 2008)

Habe erst das hier gefunden, dann aber noch mal hier geschaut 

Oder ist das zu kostenintensiv?


----------



## luckygambler (2. Juli 2008)

soma schrieb:


> Oder ist das zu kostenintensiv?



genau


----------



## Dr.Hasi (2. Juli 2008)

suche immernoch ne syntace gabel mit v-brake sockeln!!!
hat denn keiner sowas?


----------



## duro e (2. Juli 2008)

hi , suche nen czar rahmen in long oder short .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. Juli 2008)

duro e schrieb:


> hi , suche nen czar rahmen in long oder short .



ich hab zwar keinen, aber etwas genauer bitte  wird dir die suche erleichtern


----------



## luckygambler (3. Juli 2008)

suche

gebrauchte 203er scheibe
gebrauchten hr reifen minion oder sticky
hs33 
freilauf

gruss


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2008)

Wie gesagt, wenn einer will 40â¬ sogar mit 203er Scheibe und koolstopbelÃ¤gen, immernoch 170 leitung


----------



## LauraPalmer (3. Juli 2008)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> suche immernoch ne syntace gabel mit v-brake sockeln!!!
> hat denn keiner sowas?



ich hab sowas...


----------



## bike 20 (3. Juli 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> suche
> 
> gebrauchte 203er scheibe
> gebrauchten hr reifen minion oder sticky
> ...


ich hab eine hs33


----------



## luckygambler (3. Juli 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> ich hab eine hs33



ah ich muss mich korrigieren. 
ich bräuchte eigendlich nur den bremshebel.
gruss


----------



## bike 20 (3. Juli 2008)

Ich suche ein Echo pure Komplettfahrrad von 2005 (das müsste noch das mit sitz sein).
Rahmen geht auch.


----------



## siggi19 (3. Juli 2008)

ich brauche noch ein laufrad für vorne in 20".

bitte mal anbieten


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hab noch ein 20" Try all. Wennde bock drauf hast meld dich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (3. Juli 2008)

also , ich würde meinen rahmen auch tauschen gegen einen anderen trial rahmen in 26zoll. wenn ihr was habt schreibt mich bitte an . icq nummer 418-573-181


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juli 2008)

Ich suche einen mÃ¶glichst nicht allzu lang gefahrenen Lenker, 31.8 um die 30Â.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Juli 2008)

Hey Martin,
hät noch nen Echo Lenker in Schwarz bzw. einen Try All in Silber.
der Echo Lenker ist etwa 6 Monate gefahren worden.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/125424
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/125425


----------



## luckygambler (5. Juli 2008)

Suche nur noch

HS33 Bremshebel am liebsten linke Seite
Freilauf
Avid bb5/7

cheers


----------



## bike 20 (5. Juli 2008)

Ich suche irgend ein 26 zoll Trialbike mit Sattel und Schaltung. z.B. Echo Pure 05 oder Onza    Spyrogyra können aber auch andere sein.


----------



## soma (5. Juli 2008)

Im englischen Forum habe ich einen gesehen, der nen Planet Bike verkauft für 200 £ komplett!
Musst mal suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (5. Juli 2008)

im observed oder was?


----------



## soma (5. Juli 2008)

look at here ;D

Habe auch erst überlegt, ob ich mir das Ding hole, aber momentan bin ich nicht so flüssig, leider....


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Juli 2008)

suche try all "rage bar" dringend. icq 275 930 875 oder auch pn egal.


gruß marcel


----------



## dane08 (6. Juli 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> suche try all "rage bar" dringend. icq 275 930 875 oder auch pn egal.
> 
> 
> gruß marcel



moin
wenn du auch nen oversize riser nehmen würdest (ist das gleiche nur von 07)
dann könnstest du den für 20  haben

hau rein


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juli 2008)

Suche 20" Rahmen, bitte kein Monty. Wenn jemand was hat bitte Melden weil ich brauch mal wieder was neues.



Ausserdem suche  ich Skills:
hätte gerne so 130cm Sidehop
und 140 Bunnyhop für 20"...Danke


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. Juli 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Ausserdem suche  ich Skills:
> hätte gerne so 130cm Sidehop
> und 140 Bunnyhop für 20"...Danke



Gabs neulich bei Mc Donalds als Spielzeug in der Junior Tüte....


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Juli 2008)

möchten sie sonst noch etwas dazu oder ist das alles.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juli 2008)

Wäre dann alles,Danke.


----------



## mr.mütze (8. Juli 2008)

zum mit nehmen oder hier hüpfen?


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Juli 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Juli 2008)

Domme, musst mich wohl auf konventionelle Art in die Schranken weisen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Juli 2008)

Muss meine Suche annulieren(Rahmen). Da mir heute der Freilauf kaputt gegangen ist. Denn muss ich erstmal ersetzen


----------



## siggi19 (9. Juli 2008)

suche immer noch ein laufrad 20" für vorn. am besten gelocht und nicht angeflext.
aber beides keine bediengung.

bis ca 45+versand zum ende diesen monats hin


----------



## KermitB4 (10. Juli 2008)

Siggi heute läuft mein Echo VR bei ebay aus.

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juli 2008)

Wollte demnÃ¤chst jemand bei Tarty bestellen und kÃ¶nnte mir einen Gefallen tun?
Paypal, Google Checkout etc.pp. kÃ¶nnen mir mal den Buckel runterrutschen.

Martin


----------



## siggi19 (11. Juli 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Siggi heute läuft mein Echo VR bei ebay aus.
> 
> MFG



mist habe ich nicht rechtzeitig mitbekommen.

naja schade drum aber ok

hat den sonst noch wer eine vorderes laufrad übrig?


----------



## konrad (11. Juli 2008)

suche dringend folgende sachen!

Tretlager 128mm breit(max. 25)(FFW geeignet!!)
N.U.C Aheadkappe
VR-reifen(z.b. try-all)
und wenn noch jemand zufällig eins hat-Try-all Felgenband,rot,26mm

bitte per PN melden,danke!


----------



## mr.mütze (11. Juli 2008)

mist ich habe meinen vr try all vergessen sonst hättest meien haben könne ist fast neu


----------



## konrad (11. Juli 2008)

hätte mir auch nix gebracht,weil ich grad in schwerin bin,aber danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (11. Juli 2008)

aso hmm wenn du ncoh ne woche warten kannst kannste meinen haben fÃ¼r 20â¬ plus versand

gruÃ marcel


----------



## siemer (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,habe mal ne frage suche die zahnscheiben oder nen kompletten inhalt von einer chris king classic nabe.
kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen??
oder mir nen link zu einer seite schicken wo ich die zahnscheiben neu bekomme?
meine rutschen durch liegt aber nicht am fett.
gruß steven


----------



## Frank K. (12. Juli 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> suche dringend folgende sachen!
> 
> Tretlager 128mm breit(max. 25)(FFW geeignet!!)
> N.U.C Aheadkappe
> ...




Melde dich mal, ich hab noch was gebrauchtes (noch i.O.) da.


----------



## freak91 (13. Juli 2008)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich brauch au ma wieder nen paar Teile^^

also:
-kompletter hebel für die hs33 (baujahr, links, rechts eig egal, solange dicht .)
-15 steckritzel mit breiter aufnahme

und für nen freund der neu anfängt noch nen hinteres Laufrad 19" mit 116mm Achse und breiter Felge. 
Hier gibts leider ne obergrenze von 40 euronen, dafür isses gewicht und zustand nebensächlich (solange es noch einigermaßen rollt )

Ich sag schonma ma DANKE


----------



## Trialar (13. Juli 2008)

Hi,suche immer noch:

  - Hope Pro II Nabe: 32 Loch

  - Lenker: 25,4mm Lenkerklemmung, Rise: 2"-3"

  - Starrgabel: disc (muss nicht disc-only sein), um die 400mm Einbauhöhe

  - Felge: 24" etwa 28-33mm breit, 32 Loch, disc oder Vee

  - Pedale: Plattform (am besten weiß) mit schraubbaren Pins

  - Alte Louise Bremsscheibe: 160mm (Wie in meiner Foto-Gallerie)

- Brauch au n 15er Steckritzel mit breiter Aufnahme ;-)

Danke


----------



## zumitrial (13. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute;
ich suche einen 74Kingz BrakeBooster 
http://www.74kingz.com/Bilder/brakebooster_v-brake_vo-400.jpg
Gruß Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (14. Juli 2008)

hi leute ich suche ne gute freilauf nabe für hinten . 135 eibaubreite .am liebsten mit schnellspanner . preis kann man dann mal drüber reden .


----------



## duro e (14. Juli 2008)

also außerdem suche ich eine 26er gabel mit disc aufnahme . am liebsten wäre nen tausch . würde dann gegen meine koxx forxx 4 punkt tauschen.falls ihr was habt schreibt mich an.


----------



## Markustrial (14. Juli 2008)

Suche 20" Nabe für hinten


----------



## iller_tiller (15. Juli 2008)

argh... falscher fred


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. Juli 2008)

tausche neues koxx xtp 20" gegen koxx hydroxx 26"  , es ist nicht so das ich keine lust auf 20" habe und es schlecht ist, im gegenteil ^.^  26" find ich halt n bisschen anziehender


----------



## iller_tiller (16. Juli 2008)

hallo, ich suche ne 160er isis 
kurbel (icq: 148892715)


----------



## Robin_Meier (16. Juli 2008)

ich suche ne lenker-vorbau kombi vom monty 221 Ti 07 ( also den weißen lenker)


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (16. Juli 2008)

suche nen leichten,tiefen 20zoll rahmen mit felgenbremsaufnahme
so günstig wie möglich
bitte melden


----------



## freak91 (17. Juli 2008)

freak91 schrieb:


> Schönen guten Tag,
> 
> ich brauch au ma wieder nen paar Teile^^
> 
> ...



Fals jemand noch eine isis Kurbel für links rumfliegen hat wäre das auch ganz Super.

Dankeschön


----------



## LeMarc (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute 
wer vekauft sein Hydroxx oder kennt jemand einen der eins verkauft 
der sollte sich bitte mal bei mir melden
mfg marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (18. Juli 2008)

LeMarc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> wer vekauft sein Hydroxx oder kennt jemand einen der eins verkauft
> der sollte sich bitte mal bei mir melden
> mfg marc



in 20 zoll


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Juli 2008)

in eigener sache hat zu fällig ncoh jemand ne 20 zoll gabel da nur mal so mit preis vorschlag


----------



## ravyGER (19. Juli 2008)

Servus alle zusammen . suche ein 26er trialbike. vorzugsweise mit horizontalen ausfallenden, aber vertikal is auch ok. bietet bitte alles an was fahrbereit is egal ob zoo;adamant;czar ....


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Juli 2008)

Tausche neues Xtp 20" Gegen 26" Hydroxx V-Racing oder sonstiges, hauptsache unter 10 kg und geht schön leicht hoch , näheres gibts per pm. ;-)


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (20. Juli 2008)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> suche nen leichten,tiefen 20zoll rahmen mit felgenbremsaufnahme
> so günstig wie möglich
> bitte melden


 
hat sich erledigt,hab einen


----------



## duro e (20. Juli 2008)

hi leute , suche nen 26er trialrahmen . am liebsten in l . noch besser wÃ¤re dann wenns tretlager auch 30mm ode rhÃ¶her ist . bis 200â¬ wÃ¼rd ich zahlen . der rahmen sollte allerdinges in einem GUTEN zustand sein . perfekt wÃ¤re nen czar , adamant oder echo .


----------



## Timmyrider (23. Juli 2008)

hallo ,ich bin bin auf der suche nach nem trialbike 20 oda 26 würd ich nehmen , sollt mindesten hs33 haben ,preis max. 350-400 euro (bin fast einsteiger)also was ganz normales^^,danke wenn dann einfach melden unter 377822852(icq) oda so im forum.
MfG erik


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Juli 2008)

Da Trialrahmen meist so ungÃ¤ngige MaÃe haben im Sattelbereich , frage ich dann doch nochmal hier:
Ich suche eine SattelstÃ¼tze ab 15cm. 27mm Durchmesser, 27.2mm passt schon nichtmehr.


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Juli 2008)

ich glaub ne 27er hab ich noch. ich schau mal nach. die hat auch oriinallänge noch, also mehr als 15cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (27. Juli 2008)

Bräuchte eine funktionstüchtige Magura Louise für Vorne (nur Hebel mit Schlauch und Bremskörper sowie Bremsbeläge -.- )  Baujahr ist egal.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (27. Juli 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Da Trialrahmen meist so ungÃ¤ngige MaÃe haben im Sattelbereich , frage ich dann doch nochmal hier:
> Ich suche eine SattelstÃ¼tze ab 15cm. 27mm Durchmesser, 27.2mm passt schon nichtmehr.



hatte ich auch mal das problem, da bin ich mit dem rahmen in nen fahrradladen, und die hatten ne reibale um auf 27.2 mm zu kommen, hat mich glaube ich noch nichtmal was gekostet, weil ich da oft vorbei gehe...
der hatte die in allen maÃen da, glaube halt das ist das gÃ¼nstigste...


----------



## priossus (27. Juli 2008)

suche magura 4 punt halteschellen müssen nicht unbedingt von magura sein und wenn wer hat rot eloxiert. aber normale halteschellen tuen es auch.

MFG


----------



## Flo_the_Trial (27. Juli 2008)

hey hey suche trial bike am besten 26 Zoll sein ich musste aufhören für ne lannnnggggeeee Zeit und kann nun wieder hab aber damals men fahrad verkauft und nun such ich eins zum widereinstieg ich hab ab 1.10.2008 mein lohn da und kann dan eins kaufen^^ aber es müsste 300-400 kosten
wer eins zu viel hat oder gled braucht pm an mich thanks flo


----------



## LBC (27. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich suche ersatz Sperrklinken für eine Hope Trial nabe. Hat jemand ne ahnung wo ich die her bekomm? Danke


----------



## soma (27. Juli 2008)

Beim Jan habe ich die bekommen. Oder du schaust mal bei Tarty vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (27. Juli 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> suche magura 4 punt halteschellen müssen nicht unbedingt von magura sein und wenn wer hat rot eloxiert. aber normale halteschellen tuen es auch.
> 
> MFG


 

schau ma hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4978856&postcount=3849


----------



## D E N N I S (28. Juli 2008)

Wer suchet der findet....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4978772&postcount=3848


----------



## zumitrial (28. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute!!!
Suche gut erhaltenes 20" TrialBike.
Sollte so um die 400â¬ kosten!!!
Wenn ihr was habt dann bitte per pn
GruÃ Axel


----------



## Timmyrider (28. Juli 2008)

also ich such immer noch ein 26" bike und es wird knapp bitte bis spästetens mittwoches melden. danek soll im bereich 350-400 liegen.


----------



## tinitram (28. Juli 2008)

Jetzt mal was ungewöhnliches: 

Ich suche ne große Tasche in der ich meine Räder transportieren kann. Der Rahmen, Gabel und Lenker sind schon versorgt. Fehlt halt nur noch ne Tasche mit der ich 2 Räder 24" durch de Gegend schleppen kann. 

Innenmaße ca 70x70x20...


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Juli 2008)

Warum kaufst du dir keine einfachen Laufradtaschen von Mavic, Magura oder sonstige.

Bei Rose gibts günstige.

MFG


----------



## tinitram (28. Juli 2008)

Wusste gar nicht dass es sowas gibt - ich hätt jetzt nach irgendeinem Koffer / ne Sporttasche gesucht...

Danke für den Tipp !

PS: beim Großen E gibts die sogar noch billiger als bei Rose


----------



## bike 20 (29. Juli 2008)

LeMarc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> wer vekauft sein Hydroxx oder kennt jemand einen der eins verkauft
> der sollte sich bitte mal bei mir melden
> mfg marc


warum gefällt dir dein BT net. wir sehen uns in dresden.


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Juli 2008)

tinitram schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht dass es sowas gibt - ich hätt jetzt nach irgendeinem Koffer / ne Sporttasche gesucht...
> 
> Danke für den Tipp !
> 
> PS: beim Großen E gibts die sogar noch billiger als bei Rose




großes E? 

Ahhh Edeka!


----------



## duro e (31. Juli 2008)

hi leute , suche einen der meine koxx forxx 4punkt gegen ne disc gabel tauscht . bitte keine ebay gabeln abnieten . die koxx gabel ist schwarz lackiert und in einem super zustand . wurde auch nich wirklich hart rangenommen bei meinen fahrkünsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D E N N I S (1. August 2008)

Hy Leute suchen jemanden der seinen Rahmen gegen mein Coustellier eintauscht in den Fotos zu sehen.
Wenn gewollt auch verkauf.....

Würde auch mein Vracing Rahmen  tauschen ,, gegen was anderes cooles! ;-)


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (2. August 2008)

suche schienbein schoner bis 15-20â¬ oder tausche gegen anfrage gegen magura teile oder 20zoll monty teile


----------



## isah (3. August 2008)

26" Kettenspanner, egal ob an's Schaltauge oder wie auch immer.

martin


----------



## duro e (3. August 2008)

suche einen der nen 20er wohl gegen mein 26er kot tauscht weil ich wollt mal 20 ausprobieren obs nich besser für mich ist.


----------



## Peter S. (3. August 2008)

suche nach nem 20" gu Typhoon Rahmen in schwarz mit vorderem/hinterem Laufrad

bitte mit bild melden 
icq: 491632514


----------



## siggi19 (3. August 2008)

hi sagt mal hat wer reinzufällig irgendwie rote hydraulikleitungen für die hs33 rumfliegen?


----------



## hst_trialer (4. August 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> hi sagt mal hat wer reinzufällig irgendwie rote hydraulikleitungen für die hs33 rumfliegen?



sowas such ich auch schon lange auf dem deutschen markt...


----------



## JP Trialer (4. August 2008)

Gibts hier noch Iwo einen Monty TI Rahmen????

06 oder 07 egal 

Hauptsache TI


----------



## siggi19 (4. August 2008)

ach was hst trialer sag bloss sowas gibt es nicht?

meine sowas schon gesehen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (4. August 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> sowas such ich auch schon lange auf dem deutschen markt...




gibt es aber nur die lange leitung aber halt nciht den bogen. als stahlflex mit gummi ummalntelung gibst auch in ncoh mehr farben


----------



## mr.mütze (4. August 2008)

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...958&cid=080804091828&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1
 büdde

das anschluss set musste mal googeln
was die hs 33 hat und dann einfach ein set nehmen von ner disk die passt.

gruß marcel


----------



## Trialside (4. August 2008)

Oder du kaufst dir Schrumpfschlauch fürn paar Cent und machst den dran...


----------



## schmitti (5. August 2008)

Suche ne neue (gebrauchte) 26" Gabel für 180er bzw 190er Scheibenbremse....


----------



## priossus (5. August 2008)

suche 20" laufrad satz für nen kumpel von mir 

macht mal allgemeine vorschläge preis erst mal egal 

MFG


----------



## JP Trialer (5. August 2008)

priossus schrieb:


> suche 20" laufrad satz für nen kumpel von mir
> 
> macht mal allgemeine vorschläge preis erst mal egal
> 
> MFG



mit disc oder ohne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## priossus (5. August 2008)

ist beides vorhanden also kann mit disc sein oder auch ohne solange keine löcher in den flanken sind 

mfg


----------



## ravyGER (6. August 2008)

servus leute, ich suche dringend einen rechten bremsgriff für eine hs33. hoffe einer von euch hatt sowas noch rumliegen.

danke schon mal 
mfg Paul


----------



## JP Trialer (7. August 2008)

ravyGER schrieb:


> servus leute, ich suche dringend einen rechten bremsgriff für eine hs33. hoffe einer von euch hatt sowas noch rumliegen.
> 
> danke schon mal
> mfg Paul



Ich habe noch nen Rechten liegen.... aber im hebel sind löcher eingebohrt


----------



## JP Trialer (8. August 2008)

so Leute....
Ich muss was für nen Freund suchen weil der nich aussn Puschen kommt und nur noch am Zocken ist....anstatt zu trialn... gut sein rad iss kapputt.... deswegen such ich jetzt hier was ... hoffe ihr könnt helfen:

Aaaaalso entweder:
1. Einen GÜNSTIGEN alu Rahmen
oder
2. Eine Gabel die in einen X-Alp rahmen von vor 20 Jahren oder so passt.... das sind so ganz dicke gablen die man nichtmal mehr kaufen kann 

ich hoffe ihr könnt günstige teile vorzeigen.....der rahmen müsste auch nicht gut aussehen oder gut sein.... hauptsache alu und noch fahrbar!

Danke im voraus


----------



## siggi19 (8. August 2008)

hey KermitB4 ich danke dir für die teile, sind alle super und super preis.

wenn ma wieder was bei mir, hoffe ich ma das du gerade was parat hast

siggi


----------



## soma (12. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

hat noch jemand einen Vorbau so um die 17° Steigung, ca. 100mm Länge und 31,8mm Klemmung für günstig Geld abzugeben?


----------



## Timmyrider (13. August 2008)

hallo suche eine hs33 baujahr egal , muss aber im guten zustand sein  fÃ¼r max.35 â¬oder einfach melden . danke


----------



## siggi19 (14. August 2008)

hallo leute

mir ist soeben mein bashguard gebrochen, wollt ma fragen ob einer von euch noch eines rumliegen hat.

die maße geben ich euch später oder sind die etwa genormt?

gruß siggi


----------



## Peter S. (14. August 2008)

suche gu typhoon 26" Rahmen von 08 oder auch 07 in schwarz

icq: 491632514


----------



## duro e (15. August 2008)

suche nen freilauf mir 18 zähnen . macht einfach angebote ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (16. August 2008)

suche eine hs33 für vorne. einfach angebote machen


----------



## Maxximum (17. August 2008)

suche:  26" hinterrad.  wenn möglich singlespeed mit freilauf hinten.
           26" trialgabel mit v-brake-mounts und relativ langem schaft.

einfach alles anbieten.
danke maxximum


----------



## Mador (17. August 2008)

Alternativ zur HS33 auch ne Martha für vorne. einfach angebote machen


----------



## Hardtech87 (17. August 2008)

Hi
bin wieder ganz neu hier und ein ehemaliger trialer! hab jetz ein jahr aufgehört und hatte mein bike verkauft!
 such jetz wieder ein 20" für nen günstigen preis! also hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

danke schon mal


----------



## priossus (18. August 2008)

suche nen vorbau für mein 26" Raven mit 31,8er klemmung 

macht mal nen paar angebote 

MFG


----------



## NewbTrialeR (19. August 2008)

suche 20 " nabe oder komplett rad wenns geht nicht Ã¼ber 50 â¬ soll fÃ¼r ein monty 219 Magura sein ! GruÃ Newb


----------



## trialisgeil (21. August 2008)

Suche qualitativ noch gut fahrbaren "Riser" Lenker. 31.8er Klemmung. Einfach alles anbieten!


----------



## Motti (21. August 2008)

Hardtech87 schrieb:


> Hi
> bin wieder ganz neu hier und ein ehemaliger trialer! hab jetz ein jahr aufgehört und hatte mein bike verkauft!
> such jetz wieder ein 20" für nen günstigen preis! also hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.
> 
> danke schon mal



Haste ne bestimmte Vorstellung was du willst?

Gruß
Motti


----------



## Georg G. (21. August 2008)

Hi ihr alle die mir ein Trial verkaufen wollt,

ich suche ein 20", wenn mÃ¶glich Zoo oder Echo zwischen 500 und 600â¬. WÃ¼rde mich auf bilder freuen.

GruÃ 
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (22. August 2008)

Im Verkaufe-Tread steht gerade ein Echo Lite drin für 550 VHB. Mehr verrat ich nicht


----------



## Hardtech87 (22. August 2008)

Motti schrieb:


> Haste ne bestimmte Vorstellung was du willst?
> 
> Gruß
> Motti


 
naja am liebsten wäre mir ZOO, ECHO oder Koxx und super wäre die lange version. kann damit einfach besser fahren!
 naj aund preis so bei 500 wär supi


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. August 2008)

kaufe coustellier brake pads (nur von michel coustellier) zahle 29 â¬ pro paar  , hab schon selbst zu bestellen versucht in leichtem englisch natÃ¼rlich, aber er antwortet irgendwie nicht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. August 2008)

Suche ein paar Kurbelarme fÃ¼r ein 20", kÃ¶nnen von den Schuhen schon gut abgeschliffen sein nur technisch sollten sie noch astrein sein.
Vierkant. Wenn ISIS. dann nur mit Lager.

Extrem gÃ¼nstig!

Martin


----------



## schmitti (23. August 2008)

Hi!

-Suche nen Monty 221 Ti '07 lenker in weiß, zu not auch was vergleichbares, hauptsache er hat etwa die selbe form.

-ISIS tretlager 68-128

-HS33 für hinten (rb hebel wäre super)

Gruß
Simon


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. August 2008)

Ich suche eine Lenker/vorbau Kombi fÃ¼r mein Lite, einfach mal anbieten.

31.8mm und Riser Lenker sind Pflicht.

Und wiedermal Optik nicht so wichtig, Hauptsache gÃ¼nstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (25. August 2008)

hi
mir ist heute der hs 33 hebel an der imbuschraube gebrochen
dh. ich brauhe nur den teil woder zylinder und die feder drinn ist neu wer hat da noch was ruhig auch kommplette hebel anbiten (pm)
mfg. linus


----------



## schmitti (25. August 2008)

servus!

suche:

-4-punkt brake booster vorhandener lochabstand 100mm

-Monty 221 Ti '07 lenker in weiß, zu not auch was vergleichbares, hauptsache er hat etwa die selbe form.

-HS33 für hinten 

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. August 2008)

Servus, ich suche die RB Design Bremshebel für die HS 33, wer die abgeben möchte bitte bei mir melden.

MFG

Philipp


----------



## linus93 (26. August 2008)

wichtig ich brauch nen hs33 hebel 
hätte auch noch einen kolben wer einen brauch


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. August 2008)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Servus, ich suche die RB Design Bremshebel für die HS 33, wer die abgeben möchte bitte bei mir melden.
> 
> MFG
> 
> Philipp



Einen habe ich, einer fehlt noch.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## t-time1991 (29. August 2008)

suche ne isis kurbel fürn 26" bike und pedalen auch noch bitte per pm melden mfg max


----------



## Georg G. (1. September 2008)

Hi,
suche ein Laufrad 20" Hinterrad.
Wenn jemdand was hat, einfach Private Nachricht..;-)

Gruß 
Georg


----------



## Exekuhtot (2. September 2008)

@bertieeeee: Melde dich mal bei mirdein Postfach ist voll und auf Mails kommt keine Antwort.

MfG


Philipp


----------



## schmitti (3. September 2008)

Servus!
Suche ne HS 33 für hinten (Bremshebel rechts)! Altes modell wäre cool, kann aber auch das neue sein...

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Motti (3. September 2008)

Hi!
Vielleicht gehört das in die Kaufberatung?!
Ich habe dieses Jahr angefangen (Koxx xtp 20") und suche jetzt eher nen 26er. Hätte nichts gegen Singlespeed. Habt ihr Tipps welche Vorzüge bzw. Nachteile die gängigen Hersteller haben.
Vielleicht hat auch einer von euch ein gebrauchtes Bike auf Lager. 
Aber nichts mit Dellen, Rissen, etc.! 
Ne Scheibe sollte vorn sein. Hinten reicht ne HS 33.

Gruß
Motti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (4. September 2008)

suche nen booster für 100mm 4-punkt aufnahme
muss nicht 4-loch sein, kann auch einer für die oberen beiden sein

danke


----------



## andrewlandry (5. September 2008)

Suche billige Magura-Hydraulik-Scheibenbremse für vorne.Bremsgriff rechts
andrew


----------



## gatto1410 (5. September 2008)

..suche ADAMANT A1 rahmen..wheelbase 1075..bis 200euro..angebote per mail oder icq..


----------



## duro e (6. September 2008)

suche nen 20er bike zum tausch gegen mein 26er


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. September 2008)

Und wieder zieht es einen in den Bann.
Mein Lite steht dir wohl 
Bin ja auch nur wegen Fabis Ti darauf gekommen.


----------



## Motti (6. September 2008)

Motti schrieb:


> Hi!
> Vielleicht gehört das in die Kaufberatung?!
> Ich habe dieses Jahr angefangen (Koxx xtp 20") und suche jetzt eher nen 26er. Hätte nichts gegen Singlespeed. Habt ihr Tipps welche Vorzüge bzw. Nachteile die gängigen Hersteller haben.
> Vielleicht hat auch einer von euch ein gebrauchtes Bike auf Lager.
> ...



Hat sich heute erledigt. Habe genau das richtige gefunden.
Und es ist ja sooo leicht!!!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. September 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Und wieder zieht es einen in den Bann.
> Mein Lite steht dir wohl
> Bin ja auch nur wegen Fabis Ti darauf gekommen.



Als hÃ¤tte ich all die Jahre vor WÃ¤nde gelabbert, 20" isses einfach


----------



## Fliegenfischer (7. September 2008)

hiho ich suche n monty 221 pro rahmen (meiner is putt -.- ) 

am besten noch geht gut in schuss!!!!


falls einer btw eine einen hat pls melden =)

[email protected]

wäre kuhl

grüßli alex =)


----------



## Trialar (8. September 2008)

Hi,

suche nen Adamant Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (8. September 2008)

suche:

4kant kurbel für normale kettenblätter
mechanische scheibenbremse hinten (evtl auch vorn)


----------



## chrisregensburg (9. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,


bin auf der Suche nach einem 20" Trilabike.
wer was gutes gebrauchtes hat, bitte per PM anbieten.

Gruss chris


----------



## fuerstpueckler (9. September 2008)

Moin Trialer,

möchte auch gerne in Trial Sport einsteigen und bin jetzt auf der Suche nach einem günstigen 20 Zöller! 

20 Zöller deswegen, weil ich vom BMX komme und ich schätze das ich damit am besten klarkommen werde!
Da ich aber 2m groß bin, weiß ich leider überhaupt nicht ob ich mir jetzt besser nen langen oder nen kurzen Rahmen holen kann?

Vieleicht hat ja jemand von Euch noch was Interessantes für mich rumliegen! Würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr über Angebote freuen!

Grüße...Dennis!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. September 2008)

Lang ist da die bessere Wahl.


----------



## roborider (9. September 2008)

Ich suche eine Hope Pro II Nabe, 36 Loch, Schnellspannachse, 9 Fach oder Trial Version


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (9. September 2008)

>>. Suche ne HS33 fürs VR .<<


Modell ist egal.
Farbe ist egal.
Brauche keine Halteschellen.
Brauche keine Bremsbeläge.
Brauche keinen Booster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (10. September 2008)

Suche:

Trial-Riser 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung.

Gabel: Echo-Urban mit 18cm Schaft.

Innenlager ISIS.


----------



## hst_trialer (10. September 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> suche:
> 
> 4kant kurbel für normale kettenblätter
> *mechanische scheibenbremse hinten (evtl auch vorn)*



brauch ich immernoch dringend


----------



## shizzle (12. September 2008)

Hallo ...

suche ein preistwertes 26" Bike für den Einstieg in diesen Sport.
Möglichst mit langem Radstand, da ich knapp 1,90 m groß bin.
Schön wäre auch mit SingleSpeed und ner Magura Hs33 ist aber kein Muß ... 
also schaut mal in eure Keller ob da vieleicht noch was zu finden ist!

Angebote einfach per PN, oder an sure[at]deadmetropolis.de ! 
Danke schonmal ...


----------



## blisch (13. September 2008)

Servus Trial-Gemeinde,

ich heiÃe Marcus und mÃ¶chte gerne in den Trialsport reinschnuppern. Durchforste jetzt schon mehrere Wochen das Netz nach einem gebrauchten 20 ZÃ¶ller. Leider bis jetzt ohne groÃen Erfolg.  

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch weiterhelfen und natÃ¼rlich auch eins anbieten. Meine Schmerzgrenze liegt so bei 500 â¬.

GruÃ Marcus


----------



## TrialBreaker (14. September 2008)

so nache sehr langer verletzungspause bin ich wieder fit und brauche dringend nen 26"...sollte so gut sein ,dass es so nen halbes jahr hält^^und auf jeden fall braucht es hydraulik...gewicht ist egal


----------



## soulreafer (14. September 2008)

hey leute,
habe mir ma ein monty zugelegt und stück für stück mit neuen teilen bestück,
nun bin ich auf der suche nach einer HS33 für´s Hinterrad.

möglichst billig versteht sich  ist auch nicht schlimm wenn die beläge latt sind. da habe ich noch welche liegen.

bitte pm
gruss micha


----------



## siggi19 (15. September 2008)

hi leute 

ich brauche auch ma wieder ein paar teile und zwar

ein satz bereifung für 20" bitte einfach ma alles anbieten 

und ich brauche eine kurble und zwar die linke mit isis aufnahme von tryall, am liebsten in schwarz


bietet ma an was ihr so habt, ach ja geht zum ende des monats.

gruß siggi


----------



## m(A)ui (15. September 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> ein satz bereifung für 20" bitte einfach ma alles anbieten


1x Maxxis creepy crawler, 20x2.0", neu: 20.-  + Versand

maui


----------



## siggi19 (15. September 2008)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> 1x Maxxis creepy crawler, 20x2.0", neu: 20.-  + Versand
> 
> maui



nur ein reifen oder ein satz?


----------



## m(A)ui (16. September 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> nur ein reifen oder ein satz?


nur einer, mit 20" also der vordere. Preis VHB

maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (17. September 2008)

.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. September 2008)

Suche immernoch 

- HS33 fürs VR 

- V-Brake Adapter für 4 Punktaufnahme..


----------



## Frank K. (17. September 2008)

cremedelacreme schrieb:


> suche Immernoch
> 
> - Hs33 Fürs Vr
> 
> - v-brake Adapter Für 4 Punktaufnahme..


----------



## AcaPulco (18. September 2008)

Ich such 170mm Kurbeln. Vorzugsweiße Try All. Hat da noch wer welche rumliegen?


----------



## Trial 4-Ever (18. September 2008)

hey leute!

kann mir jemand helfen?

suche ein neues gutes aber bezahlbares trialbike für den anfang?

danke im vorraus


----------



## andre35i (22. September 2008)

hallo leute...*suche ein 26 trial* da ich auf 26 wieder umsteigen will...bitte alles an bieten...schreibt bitte auf 
[email protected]

LG Andre


----------



## duro e (22. September 2008)

suche nen 19zoll laufrad für hinten ....einfach anschreiben wenn ihr was habt ... sollte aber schon rund laufen und nich so ausssehen als wenn es nen atombomben einschlag hinter sich hat. nabe is auch schnuppe .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. September 2008)

Wenn jemand demnÃ¤chst beim Jan etwas ordern will, wÃ¤re ich dankbar wenn mir jemand etwas mitbestellt.

Es handelt sich um einen Distanzring, damit man Kurbel+Freilauf ohne Rockring fahren kann fÃ¼r 1,-.

(10,- Mindestbestellwert, Order wÃ¤re 3,50â¬ mit Versand.)


----------



## trialisgeil (22. September 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Wenn jemand demnÃ¤chst beim Jan etwas ordern will, wÃ¤re ich dankbar wenn mir jemand etwas mitbestellt.
> 
> Es handelt sich um einen Distanzring, damit man Kurbel+Freilauf ohne Rockring fahren kann fÃ¼r 1,-.
> 
> (10,- Mindestbestellwert, Order wÃ¤re 3,50Â mit Versand.)



Hast niemanden mit ner Drehbank bei dir in der NÃ¤he? Des is ne Sache von 5min.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. September 2008)

oder so. Nein leider nicht...
Aber eventuell findet sich ein User hier?


----------



## Motti (23. September 2008)

Trial 4-Ever schrieb:


> hey leute!
> 
> kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> ...



Hi!
Das sind ja gleich drei Wünsche auf einmal! Neu, gut und bezahlbar!
Das wird wohl schwierig.
Was willst du denn investieren?

Gruß

Motti


----------



## hst_trialer (23. September 2008)

@ zoo!control

das ist eigentlich ganz einfach gelöst das problem...
der freilauf hat doch 1,37"x24 als gewinde, und 1,37"=34,8
das ist das selbe maß, welches auch die freilaufkörper von kassettennaben haben. also könntest du auch einen spacer (entweder schön as alu oder die kunststoffdinger die bei fast jeder kassette drin sind) verwenden.

also ein ck-spacer (alu) ist 4,55mm breit
so ein alu-sven nur 3mm. da gibt es aber unterschiedliche maße für 8 und 9 gang kassetten. vllt sind die 9er dünner. eventuell hast du noch altlasten rumzuliegen, oder halt wer anders

p.s.
hab gerade beim jan geschaut. wenn es der echo-ring ist, der ist ja nur 3mm breit. ich könnte dir die kunststoff bude von mir schicken, hab da noch einen. der sollte auch funzen, hatte selber mal einen benutzt als ich nen montykurbel mit acs gefahren bin


----------



## ecols (23. September 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> oder so. Nein leider nicht...
> Aber eventuell findet sich ein User hier?



ich hab noch so ein ding..


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (23. September 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Wenn jemand demnÃ¤chst beim Jan etwas ordern will, wÃ¤re ich dankbar wenn mir jemand etwas mitbestellt.
> 
> Es handelt sich um einen Distanzring, damit man Kurbel+Freilauf ohne Rockring fahren kann fÃ¼r 1,-.
> 
> (10,- Mindestbestellwert, Order wÃ¤re 3,50Â mit Versand.)



Schreib dem Jan (www.trialmarkt.de) eine E-Mail, ob er es Dir im Briefumschlag umsonst schicken kann.

Deshalb kaufe ich meine Sachen bei ihm. In so einem Fall habe ich innerhalb von 24 Std. mein Teilchen, ggf. mit Bezahlung irgendwann bei der nÃ¤chsten Bestellung (oft jedoch umsonst).


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. September 2008)

Sicher, der Jan macht sowas gerne mal, keine Frage.
Aber wenn sich sowas verhindern lÃ¤sst, ist doch auch in Ordung 
Spacer habe ich auch noch zu Hauf herumliegen, aber bevor man dann sn sowas bastelt, kann man schonmal eher 1,- ausgeben, als mit Plastikspacern zu hantieren.
Hst-trialer:
Ja, ist der Echo-Ring. Danke habe noch selbst genÃ¼gend griffbereit von den Plastikspacern
@ecols:
sofern das ein Angebot war, kÃ¶nntest Du den Ring in einem normalen Briefumschlag versenden?
Was hÃ¤ttest Du gerne an Kleingeld?
PN 


Plastik zu verbauen habe ich nicht vor, auch wenn es halten wÃ¼rde. Habe eine Abneigung gegen weiches Material.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. September 2008)

Erledigt.


----------



## zoo!king (24. September 2008)

suche 26" gabel in nem einigermaßen zustand, bitte alles anbieten!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. September 2008)

coustellier brakepads, nur von michel /auch gebraucht keine heatsinks  , da ich mir die nicht selber bestellen kann, da er nicht antwortet?


----------



## ecols (24. September 2008)

was spricht denn gegen die heatsinks? die gibts sogar mit alubacking..? Und so viel besser  fand ich die original cousts nicht im vergleich zu den (roten) heatsinks.. die grünen hab ich nciht getestet, glaube aber dass es exakt der gleiche gummi ist wie beim michel..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. September 2008)

nein isses nich, hab die grünen in plastikhalter mal gefahren, absolute kacke, auf echo&Tryall rim, geht garnich :-(


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. September 2008)

Suche...
einen Satz fÃ¼r eine Bremse: 4x lange Schrauben+DistanzhÃ¼lsen fÃ¼r den Booster.

Einen gÃ¼nstigen und mÃ¶glichst nicht lange gefahrenen Lenker Ã¡ la Zoo! oder Adamant, zumindest in der Geo.


----------



## andre35i (26. September 2008)

suche trial lenker mit ner 31,8mm klemung für 26 (eventuell in blau der lenker)oder halt schwarz

trial laufräder vorne hinte für 26(auch in blau)oder schwarz
kurbeln für 26(auch in blau)oder schwarz

wenn ihr andere farben habt trotzdem melden

bitte bei [email protected] schreiben

lg andre


----------



## tha_joe (27. September 2008)

Hi Folks, suche einen gebrauchten Rahmen, Kratzer egal, aber ohne Risse! 20", kurzer Radstand, hohes Tretlager. Bevorzugt Czar oder Neon, aber falls es was anderes ist, einfach anbieten per PM. Echo, Zoo etc ist auch interessant.
Gruß Joe


----------



## feltzer (28. September 2008)

Hallo  suche günstigen 26" Anfänger-Trialrahmen mit Magura aufnahme. Kann zerkratzt sein oder (ganz leicht) verdellt. Hauptsache nicht gerissen/verzogen oder verbastelt. Formtechnisch sollte er ähnlich wie die Echos sein.

Preislich max. 250 für einen guten.

falls jemand noch günstige Laufräder rumliegen hat, kann er mir das auch per pm schreiben  Aber Rahmen ist erstmal wichtiger.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Robin_Meier (29. September 2008)

hey leutz 
ich starte auch mal nene versuch 
ich suche nen Monty 221 Ti 06 Rahmen ( in rot/weiß/schwarz )
wenns geht ohne dellen under rissen XD son paar kleine lackkratzer wären okee 
wenn jemand sowas noch hat,  bescheid sagen wie auch imemr 

schöne grüße, Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m(A)ui (29. September 2008)

hallo,
suche ne linke silberne magura Felgenbremse.

maui


----------



## ecols (29. September 2008)

feltzer schrieb:


> Hallo  suche günstigen 26" Anfänger-Trialrahmen mit Magura aufnahme. Kann zerkratzt sein oder (ganz leicht) verdellt. Hauptsache nicht gerissen/verzogen oder verbastelt. Formtechnisch sollte er ähnlich wie die Echos sein.
> 
> Preislich max. 250 für einen guten.
> 
> ...


http://biketrial-germany.de/shop/start.htm?bionic.htm da kriegste nen guten neuen..


----------



## feltzer (29. September 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> http://biketrial-germany.de/shop/start.htm?bionic.htm da kriegste nen guten neuen..



hällt der auch ein bischen was aus? hat Jemand mit ihm schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß, Alex.


----------



## ecols (29. September 2008)

Bionic kann man fahren, und ist ne gute GEO.. Nen Anfänger hält jeder rahmen leicht aus.. für den Preis dürftest du bei Bt aber auch fündig werden, falls dir die besser gefallen.


----------



## feltzer (29. September 2008)

ecols schrieb:


> Bionic kann man fahren, und ist ne gute GEO.. Nen Anfänger hält jeder rahmen leicht aus.. für den Preis dürftest du bei Bt aber auch fündig werden, falls dir die besser gefallen.



okay, dann ist der B1 so gut wie gekauft^^. Diese Bt find ich von der geometrie nicht sehr schick. Anschweinend haben die zwar viel Freiraum für Knie, aber nicht schön^^

okay, bigges thx dafür schonmal....

... aber in Sachen Laufräder gibts da auch nichts günstiges. nur 20" (und 16"?!) :-/

Gruß, Alex


----------



## TST-Blade (29. September 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich suche dringend ein Paar margura Halteschellen. Aber welche für eine normale V-Brake aufnahme. Ich hab schon überall geschaut aber die Biester bekommt man niergens einzeln.

Grüße Toby


----------



## m(A)ui (29. September 2008)

TST-Blade schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich suche dringend ein Paar margura Halteschellen. Aber welche für eine normale V-Brake aufnahme. Ich hab schon überall geschaut aber die Biester bekommt man niergens einzeln.
> 
> Grüße Toby


du meinst sowas:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/A...remse?osCsid=2bec8bbee0d0cb3922bc27c8fbb7acad
oder hier:
http://www.google.de/products?hl=de...er&hl=de&price1=10&price2=30&btnP=Los+geht's!

maui


----------



## hst_trialer (29. September 2008)

TST-Blade schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> ich suche dringend ein Paar margura Halteschellen. Aber welche für eine normale V-Brake aufnahme. Ich hab schon überall geschaut aber die Biester bekommt man niergens einzeln.
> 
> Grüße Toby



hätte noch welche. kannst dich bei bedarf mal melden


----------



## TST-Blade (29. September 2008)

damn... ich such mir n wolf und ihr schmeißt gleich mit angeboten .. danke danke danke echt klasse !

grüße Toby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goettinger (30. September 2008)

suche ZHI aufkleber für rahmen 20" 
ohne sieht so leer aus 

danke


----------



## TST-Blade (30. September 2008)

Hab ich gestern i-wo gesehen! Ich schu nochmal nach.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. September 2008)

Ich krieg die Krise, ich suche jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit in Foren, KleinanzeigenmÃ¤rkten, BÃ¶rsen und Ebay aber ich bekomme nirgendwo einen Avid bb7 Sattel mit Scheibe, Adapter und BelÃ¤gen fÃ¼r das Vorderrad. Und wenn ich was finde, dann nur in Sets oder zu Preisen pro Bremse, dass man ganz schnell die Seite wechselt.

Hat hier noch jemand etwas rumliegen? Bitte keine bb5.


----------



## mr.mütze (30. September 2008)

mist davon hätte ich 2


----------



## yaabaa (2. Oktober 2008)

ich brauche magura hs-33 bremsen mit halteschnallen

bin zwar gerade relativ blank, aber wen ich weiß für wie viel sie zu haben sind dan kan ich meine eltern vileicht noch anpumpen


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Oktober 2008)

suche ein (altes) schaltwerk, möglichst short-cage

vllt hat ja noch einer ein 105er oder tiagra oder so da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (2. Oktober 2008)

yaabaa schrieb:


> ich brauche magura hs-33 bremsen mit halteschnallen
> 
> bin zwar gerade relativ blank, aber wen ich weiß für wie viel sie zu haben sind dan kan ich meine eltern vileicht noch anpumpen




bin zwar gerade relativ blank, aber we*n*n ich weiß für wie viel sie zu haben sind dan*n* kan*n* ich meine eltern vi*e**l*leicht noch anpumpen


----------



## tha_joe (3. Oktober 2008)

@ Raimund
Danke, das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt... das tut fast schon weh!


----------



## Bike Lane (3. Oktober 2008)

an den zoo: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...B-mechanische-Scheibenbremse-2008::10742.html

für 39,90 euro kann man eigentlich nicht mekkern. wenn du gold member bist bekommst du sie sogar für 35,90.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Oktober 2008)

Nicht schlecht, Danke!


----------



## isah (6. Oktober 2008)

Schaltaugen für Echo Pure und / oder 74 Kings Spanner (bzw Verschnitt)

martin


----------



## DirtMTB (6. Oktober 2008)

@Zoo

oder hier http://bike-components.de/catalog/Bremsen/MTB+Disc+Bremsen/Ball+Bearing+7+MTB+Scheibenbremse+Modell+2009?osCsid=57d46ddfdf0cd7497879dcc44c156e0f

Gruß Jan


----------



## jan_hl (7. Oktober 2008)

Suche *26er* Laudräder vorne und hinten für Felgenbremse. Hinten nach Möglichkeit mit Freilauf und Platz für so ne normale MTB-Kasette.


----------



## funky^jAY (7. Oktober 2008)

hat jemand für ne hs-33 noch ein satz von den alten evolution adaptern, um die hs33 auf cantisockel zu montieren?
falls evo 2 kompatibel ist(ist es aber glaub ich nicht, oder?) würd ich auch das nehmen.

angebote bitte per pm


----------



## gatto1410 (8. Oktober 2008)

kennt jemand diese rahmenfirma?-oder is das nen selbstbau?..


----------



## tha_joe (8. Oktober 2008)

Schritt 1: Was steht auf dem Rahmen? Sinister oben und WTF unten..
Schritt 2: google.de
Schritt 3: hhttp://www.sinisterbikes.com/wtf.php

There you go.... Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gatto1410 (9. Oktober 2008)

..jaha,einfach mal augen auf..danke


----------



## TST-Blade (9. Oktober 2008)

hmm.. Wofür das WTF wohl steht


----------



## ecols (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich suche die CrankBrothers 5050 XX in schwarz.. zweite farbe wäre silber gut.. weiß gibts ja nicht.. hat da jemand was?


----------



## feltzer (10. Oktober 2008)

Suche *26 Zoll* Gabel fÃ¼r Disc. *Schwarz/WeiÃ* oder *Poliert*(am besten letzteres). Bis *60â¬* ink Versand.

GruÃ, Alex


----------



## jan_hl (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich suche ein nicht zu teures 20" Zoll Laufrad für hinten. Farbe und Hersteller ist egal, hauptsache es läuft relativ rund und das Gewinde fürs Ritzel ist noch in Ordnung.


----------



## KermitB4 (12. Oktober 2008)

Suche: 

- Maxxis Creepy Crawler für hinten oder Monty Eagle Claw auch gefahrener Zustand
- Magura Halteschellen für 1 Bremse


----------



## Bike Lane (12. Oktober 2008)

wenn du dein bike schon leichter machen willst würde ich allerdings einen monty reifen nehmen. der ist wesentlich leichter und dazu noch breiter.


----------



## Flexi (12. Oktober 2008)

ich suche ne ck nabe für hinten..
icq: 212957771


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. Oktober 2008)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> kennt jemand diese rahmenfirma?-oder is das nen selbstbau?..




Sieht aus wie ein Modell der Firma Vario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisregensburg (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich hÃ¤tte folgende Gabel anzubieten.

Gabel Echo Control 26"
Disc only in schwarz

Preis 50â¬

wennst interesse hast, dann schicke ich dir fotos von der gabel.

gruss chris.


----------



## chrisregensburg (12. Oktober 2008)

Sorry erstmal für den letzten Beitrag, eigentlich sollte es eine Privatnachricht werden!

Hallo,

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 26" Trialrahmen, bevorzugt ohne Sattel, mit Magura und Disc Aufnahme.
Er sollte auf jedenfall in einem guten Zustand sein.

Einfach mal alles anbieten was ihr habt!


----------



## mr.mütze (12. Oktober 2008)

chrisregensburg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hÃ¤tte folgende Gabel anzubieten.
> 
> ...



ich hÃ¤tte interesse da meine heute gebrochen ist wÃ¤re also wichtig. es sei den bei jan hl ist es auch dringend.

gruÃ marcel


----------



## gatto1410 (12. Oktober 2008)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Modell der Firma Vario


..negativ..is von sinister..wer aber sonen rahmen zum verkauf hat-her damit..also angebote für den besagten sinister-rahmen bitte mailn..icq und e-mail auf mei profil..


----------



## trialisgeil (12. Oktober 2008)

Also ich glaub in unseren Landen fährt das besagte Teil keiner...
Oder gibts einen?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (13. Oktober 2008)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> ..negativ..is von sinister..wer aber sonen rahmen zum verkauf hat-her damit..also angebote für den besagten sinister-rahmen bitte mailn..icq und e-mail auf mei profil..



Ist von Frank the Welder (Ex Yeti Schweißer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (13. Oktober 2008)

Suche:

Monty 221 TI Vorbau und Lenker!!!

MFG


----------



## trialkumpel (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 
ich bau mir gerade ein low budget 20er auf und mir fehlen noch folgende teile:
Gabel(disc), kurbel/tretlager,freilauf, räder vorn(natürlich auch disc) und hinten...

also wenn ihr noch irgendwas rumzuliegen habt dann sagt einfach ma bescheid.
vielen dank


----------



## knipsa (15. Oktober 2008)

Suche gut erhaltenes bike mit möglichst kurzem Radstand. Bitte alles anbieten!


----------



## Eisbein (15. Oktober 2008)

Suche dringent nen V-brake brakebooster. Sollte nicht extrem teuer sein sonst könnte ich beim jan auch den echo für 30euro kaufen.

Wir bräuchten den bis samstag 

ich hoffe es findet sich jemand.


----------



## feltzer (16. Oktober 2008)

feltzer schrieb:


> Suche *26 Zoll* Gabel für Disc. *Schwarz/Weiß* oder *Poliert*(am besten letzteres). Bis *60* ink Versand.
> 
> Gruß, Alex


suche immernoch


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Oktober 2008)

Tauscht jemand ein 15ner SSP Ritzel gegen mein 14ner? Shimanokompatibel habe ich und brauche ich, mein Ritzel ist wenn es hoch kommt 3 mal gefahren.


----------



## gatto1410 (17. Oktober 2008)

..suche ne grüne Kette..bzw wo bekomm ich sowas?..


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Oktober 2008)

frag mal Deine Mutter
.....nach nagellack.


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Oktober 2008)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> ..suche ne grüne Kette..bzw wo bekomm ich sowas?..



http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Antrieb-und-Schaltung/Kette/Kette-BMX-The-Shadow-Conspiracy-Interlock-V2-Halflink-farbig::11838.html

sieht aber extrem kacke aus


----------



## gatto1410 (17. Oktober 2008)

..jep,dat grün sieht mist aus..müsste giftiger sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (17. Oktober 2008)

naja die sache ist falls du wirklich eine finden sölltest ist sie nicht trialtauglich

hinsetzen und anmahlen

mfg


----------



## siggi19 (17. Oktober 2008)

hey leute mir ist heute die kette gerissen was mcih ein wenig nervt.

hat vll einer von euch 2 oder 3 kettenglieder übrig für ne KMC K810 Kool Chain.
ichweiß ist net perfekt, aber muss ja nur für 2 wochen reichen, da kommt dann ne neue.

wenn ihr was habt bitte meldet euch bei mir.

gruß siggi, der net mehr fahren kann


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Oktober 2008)

suche nen halbes kettenglied für breite ketten 
(bitte unbenutzt)


----------



## fritzlmofred (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leuds!

Gestern beim gemeinsamen Fahren in München im Olypark hat sich eines mit der Holzhammermethode herauskristallisiert:

Ich brauch' ein g'scheites Rad!!! am besten Komplettbike... So geht das nicht  weiter ;-(

Ausgabe ist zwar eigtl. überhaupt nicht geplant. Aber dennoch (anschauen kostet ja nix):

Falls ihr also über den Winter was funktionsfähiges *in 26 Zoll* zum verscherbeln habt oder jemand vertrauenswürdiges kennt, schickt mir doch ne pn!!!

Am besten noch irgendwo Umkreis München...

Greets Sebastian


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand noch eine Echo 05 Kurbel linke Seite rumliegen isis? 160mm.


----------



## mr.mütze (21. Oktober 2008)

bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher aber suche ein kurzes 26er also nur rahmen. wenn jemand was hat kann er sich ja mal melden.

gruß marcel


----------



## trialisgeil (21. Oktober 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch eine Echo 05 Kurbel linke Seite rumliegen isis? 160mm.



dass du auch unbedingt 20" fahren musst... ne 170er hÃ¤tt ich noch wie neu rumliegen!


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre 170er Kurbeln am 20 Zoll

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (21. Oktober 2008)

Leute, ich suche immernoch dringendst einen Monty Ti oder Kamel - Vorbau!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialkumpel (25. Oktober 2008)

hi,
wer hat, bitte melden!


----------



## Goettinger (25. Oktober 2008)

suche ECHO urban gabel, 20 zoll mit 4 punkt aufnahme...


----------



## Eisbein (25. Oktober 2008)

ne günstige Vorderrad nabe mit diskaufnahme und 32loch...

Wenns geht keine trialnaben. also kein deng mist oder tryall oder Viz oder was auch immer. So ne Deore nabe oder so...


----------



## andre35i (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo suche Hydraulische V-Brake bremsen...wo bekomme ich die her...und gibt es die noch...es gab die ab und an mal bei Ebay...sind die gut zum TRIALEN...
hoffe auf antworten...

LG Andre


----------



## konrad (28. Oktober 2008)

@andre:nein,sind nicht gut für trial!nimm ne normale V-brake und schau dir ein paar threads dazu an,wo steht welche leitungen und öle du brauchst.


----------



## chrisregensburg (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 26" Trial Gabel mit Cantilever-Sockel, also für V-Brakes! 
Technisch soll sie einwandfrei sein und optisch noch gut!
Bevorzugt in Silber!
Einfach mal alles anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feltzer (1. November 2008)

_*Suche immernoch ne günstige 26" Disc Gabel in Schwarz/Weiß/Silber...

*_Angebote an meine E-Mail. Gruß, Alex


----------



## fritzn (1. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

suche einen Geberzylinder/Bremshebel Magura HS 33 alt (vor 2005) für links (Vorderrad) in schwarz. Bremshebel selbst hab ich noch, wichtig wäre also nur der Geberzylinder mit der Schelle. Notfalls auch in anderen Farben.

Wäre toll, vielen Dank für Eure PN!


----------



## SkiZzo (1. November 2008)

hey leute, weiß einer von euch wo ich einen Zhi Z1 Rahmen kaufen kann? alle shop's die ich kenne haben den nicht im sortiment.


----------



## feltzer (1. November 2008)

SkiZzo schrieb:


> hey leute, weiß einer von euch wo ich einen Zhi Z1 Rahmen kaufen kann? alle shop's die ich kenne haben den nicht im sortiment.


ist das der z1? http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html


----------



## SkiZzo (1. November 2008)

der link hat mich jetzt nur auf die startseite geführt, aber da ist  nur n' Z2. schade, schade.


----------



## feltzer (1. November 2008)

SkiZzo schrieb:


> der link hat mich jetzt nur auf die startseite geführt, aber da ist  nur n' Z2. schade, schade.



kann net sein.. normalerweise ist z1=26", z2=20".... da steht "Rahmen 26" 1070"

edit: stimmt doch net ganz

Z1






Z2


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. November 2008)

Nein, ZHI Z1 und Z2 sind 26iger, ZM2 ist 20".

Ich habe auch hÃ¤nderingend noch ein Z1 bekommen von Trialparts.lv

Mal hÃ¶flich anfragen, ob er denn noch irgendwo in einer Ecke einen rumliegen hat.
 GeschweiÃt werden sie leider nicht mehr.
Hoffentlich bekommst Du noch einen, ist nÃ¤mlich ein ganz ganz feiner Rahmen


----------



## SkiZzo (1. November 2008)

dann werde ich das mal machen =) ja, hat mir auch sofort gefallen der rahmen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. November 2008)

Suche ISIS Kurbel:
170mm, Gewinde voll in Takt, fahrbar    KRATZER/ABSCHÃRFUNGEN EGAL

Passendes Lager 68mm*128mm
-kein TryAll
-voll in Takt

V-Adapter

Echo V-Booster

Alles bitte sehr gÃ¼nstig, dafÃ¼r ist die Optik egal, so lange alles funktioniert.


----------



## trialkumpel (2. November 2008)

kann auch schon bisschen schrottig sein!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (2. November 2008)

ich suche 20 zoll gabel mit hs 33 aufnahme ob deng oder koxx bieted alles an


----------



## tha_joe (2. November 2008)

Ich suche einen leichten Lenker mit 31,8er Klemmung und stärkerer Kröpfung. Bevorzugt Monty Ti Lenker, Try All Rage oder was in die Richtung. angebote bitte per PM.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. November 2008)

Suche eine Hinterradnabe fÃ¼r 135mm Ausfallenden.

-32 Loch
-fÃ¼r Freilaufritzel
-industriegelagert

Ã¡ la Surly wÃ¤re


----------



## konrad (4. November 2008)

suche ein VR mit disc nabe und normaler MTB-felge...gebote per PN.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. November 2008)

Nabe hat sich gefunden, danke.


----------



## trialisgeil (4. November 2008)

Suche HS33 Bremsamatur für Rechts (Modell ab '05). Am Besten wäre ohne Hebel, aber bietet einfach mal alles an!


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (4. November 2008)

*suche* neue oder gebrauchte magura hs33 bremsbelege,am besten nen set mit mehreren farben,keine standart belege

macht mir angebote


----------



## KermitB4 (5. November 2008)

SUCHE:

Kettenspanner für 20 Zoll Bike. sollen leicht und möglichst gerastert sein.

MFG


----------



## trialisgeil (5. November 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Suche HS33 Bremsamatur für Rechts (Modell ab '05). Am Besten wäre ohne Hebel, aber bietet einfach mal alles an!



Hat sich erledigt! DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (8. November 2008)

suche immer noch kurzen rahmen.


----------



## KermitB4 (9. November 2008)

Und ich immer noch kettenspanner!


----------



## KICE (9. November 2008)

will mein 20"koxx xtp verkaufen...so schnell wie möglich..
wenn fragen dann naschreiben..
bilder sind inna gala...
bitte bieten!!!


----------



## trialisgeil (9. November 2008)

!!!!![Suche]!!!!!-Thread!


----------



## mr.mütze (9. November 2008)

sonst schreib doch einfach suche einen käufer für mein xtp long dann ist es wieder richtig!


----------



## Goettinger (10. November 2008)

suche 20" echo supa trial reifen(nein kein schreibfehler )

reifen werden nicht mehr hergestellt, leider... also wer noch halbwegs gut hat, anbieten- THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motti (10. November 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> sonst schreib doch einfach suche einen käufer für mein xtp long dann ist es wieder richtig!



Das ist mal ne gute Idee!

Ich suche nen Käufer für mein 20" XTP. Meins ist aber ein SHORT!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. November 2008)

Hat jemand noch einen schÃ¶nen Hebel Ã¡ la Avid SD 7 rumliegen, fÃ¼r links.

Optische MÃ¤ngel sind mir extrem egal.

Bitte alles anbieten.

Martin


----------



## TrialBreaker (11. November 2008)

brauche irgend nen vorbau um die 150 mm;35°...kann noname sein 1 1/8


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. November 2008)

FÃ¼r 30,- ink. Versand und beiden Teilen, dann hast du etwas Solides... Der Vorbau ist echt massiv und kostet neu 48Â. (Daten bei Trialmarkt ersichtlich)
Nur beides zusammen, es sei denn nur nimmst den Vorbau alleine fÃ¼r 30Â, aber ich denke das wÃ¤re nicht sinnvoll


----------



## KermitB4 (11. November 2008)

Suche Try-All Kurbeln in 165 mm mit Isisaufnahme für Montage mit Rockring


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (12. November 2008)

Ich versuche es einfach mal

suche SATTELSTÜTZE !!! 27,0 !!!


----------



## KICE (12. November 2008)

hallo suche kÃ¤ufer fÃ¼r mein 20" koxx xtp long...
bilder in der gala...
wenn fragen anschreiben...
wird auch in einzelteile verkauft...
beide laufrÃ¤der jeweils 200â¬
rahmen 300â¬...(drei kleine beulen und leichte kratzter
magura louise...100â¬
hs33...30â¬
lenker 50â¬
pedalen 20â¬(wie neu)
tretlager 150â¬...
kurbeln...20â¬..
brauch das geld schenll also kaufen!!!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (12. November 2008)

:d


----------



## ingoingo (12. November 2008)

KICE schrieb:


> hallo suche käufer für mein 20" koxx xtp long...
> bilder in der gala...
> wenn fragen anschreiben...
> wird auch in einzelteile verkauft...
> ...



Kommt schon Leute postet doch im richtigen Thread wenn auch die verzweifelung groß ist wenns net weg geht......
Aber bissel Ordnung müssen wir doch beibehalten....


lg Ingo


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (13. November 2008)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> *suche* neue oder gebrauchte magura hs33 bremsbelege,am besten nen set mit mehreren farben,keine standart belege
> 
> macht mir angebote


*such ich immer noch dringend!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.n.o.m (14. November 2008)

Passend zum Thread such ich was.

- Einsteigertaugliche 20" Laufräder, möglichst einigermaßen günstig. Sollten aber noch brauchbar sein, also rund und nicht komplett Durchgeflext. Also preiswert nicht billig 

- Kurbeln für Freilauf vorne. Gerne vierkant, mit ISIS könnte ich mich aber auch anfreunden. Optik ist egal.

- Freilaufritzel für vorne.

Das wäre es erst ein mal. Mal schauen ob mir wer weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ecols (15. November 2008)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> *such ich immer noch dringend!!*


www.trialmarkt.de <- bei bremsbelägen sparste nicht soo viel und wenn du sie dringend brauchst ist eine neukauf wohl zu verschmerzen!


----------



## liltrialer (15. November 2008)

hey ich suche einen preiswerten 26´´ rahmen bitte privat melden...


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. November 2008)

suche Plastik Sattel !


----------



## feltzer (16. November 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> suche Plastik Sattel !



kostet doch nur 16  http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/category/sättel wozu noch gebraucht?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. November 2008)

feltzer schrieb:


> kostet doch nur 16  http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/category/sättel wozu noch gebraucht?



Ja weiß.. aber der hat ein 27,2mm Rohr und brauche bei meinem bike 27,0mm 
Suche den ganz schwarzen kleinen  (gab es früher mal bei Jan)


----------



## feltzer (16. November 2008)

Suche *kompletten Antrieb* für mein 26"er. *Kurbeln - Pedale - Innenlager - Bashring - Freilaufritzel*.

Und eine *135mm HR Nabe*. Natürlich SSP.

alles möglichst günstig aber nicht billig. 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Dark_Power (16. November 2008)

Naben
weiß zwar nicht ob das hierher gehört aber ich schreibe es einfach mal rein xD
Also ich suche ein 26'' Vorderrad egal wie es aussieht Hauptsache es ist nicht sooooo teuer und es hat keine 8 oder einen höhenschlag oder sonstiges.
  MFG. Dark_Power


----------



## mr.mütze (16. November 2008)

bist schon richtig hier und willkommen im forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark_Power (16. November 2008)

höhö  danke ich finde das hier voll geil


----------



## apollo26 (17. November 2008)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Gabel mit 1 1/8" Schaft (möglichst lang) für 26".
Eine BT zum Beispiel!

Egal ob für Disc oder Canti.

Danke für eure Angebote.

Apollo26


----------



## g.n.o.m (17. November 2008)

g.n.o.m schrieb:


> Passend zum Thread such ich was.
> 
> - Einsteigertaugliche 20" Laufräder, möglichst einigermaßen günstig. Sollten aber noch brauchbar sein, also rund und nicht komplett Durchgeflext. Also preiswert nicht billig
> 
> ...




So, Kurbeln hab ich! Danke ans Forum

Mir fehlen aber immer noch Laufräder oder Felgen und passende Naben.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (17. November 2008)

suche ein 20" fÃ¼r ca 500â¬ am besten ein monty pn an mich


----------



## siggi19 (18. November 2008)

hey leute

nachdem ich mir eben meine beine anschaute habe ich mir überlegt das schienenbeinsch(ö)ner recht nett wären.
also wenn einer von euch noch solche teile hat rumliegen einfach mal melden.
sollten recht günstig sein.

gruß siggi


----------



## apollo26 (18. November 2008)

apollo26 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> Ich Bin Auf Der Suche Nach Einer Gabel Mit 1 1/8" Schaft (möglichst Lang) Für 26".
> Eine Bt Zum Beispiel!
> ...



erledigt!!danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (18. November 2008)

siggi19 schrieb:


> hey leute
> 
> nachdem ich mir eben meine beine anschaute habe ich mir überlegt das schienenbeinsch(ö)ner recht nett wären.
> also wenn einer von euch noch solche teile hat rumliegen einfach mal melden.
> ...



Das neopren ist gebraucht ziemlich eklig..
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...Shin-Guards/TSG-Shinguard-BMX-2008::1033.html


----------



## winner123 (18. November 2008)

Hier gibts die Speedstuff Schienbeinschoner sogar noch ein paar Groschen günstiger.


----------



## bike 20 (18. November 2008)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> suche ein 20" fÃ¼r ca 500â¬ am besten ein monty pn an mich


sieh mal bei biketrial germany und dann Gebrauchtmarkt nach.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. November 2008)

Fabi, wieder jemanden ein Monty aufgeschwatzt?


----------



## andre35i (19. November 2008)

hallo leute suche 4 kant trial kurbeln oder weiß einer wo es die noch geben tut...bitte schreibt mir...lg andre


----------



## bike 20 (21. November 2008)

Suche: Monty Lenker-Vorbau Combi.


----------



## LauraPalmer (22. November 2008)

ich suche einen halbwegs lebendigen Syntace-Rahmen


----------



## fritzlmofred (22. November 2008)

andre35i schrieb:


> hallo leute suche 4 kant trial kurbeln oder weiß einer wo es die noch geben tut...bitte schreibt mir...lg andre



http://trialmarkt.de/media/crankstrick.jpg
Sind allerdings nur 152mm mit aufgepresstem 24er Ritzel...
Gruß


----------



## fritzlmofred (22. November 2008)

Ansonsten nach älteren XT Kurbeln suchen. Die sind soweit ich weiß saustabil und schauen schön retro aus...


----------



## la bourde (22. November 2008)

Ich suche Hope Kram:

- Hinterbremse Hope Mono Trial, (die Try all oder Monty interessieren mich auch).
- Nabe für Hinterrad Hope pro Trial in 32 Löcher.

Im voraus vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi19 (22. November 2008)

hey

ich suche einen brakebooster möglichst in rot, aber kein muss.
lachstand zwischen 95 und 105mm, müsste es zumindest sein.

meldet euch bei mir und danke schon ma

gruß siggi


----------



## feltzer (24. November 2008)

feltzer schrieb:


> Suche *kompletten Antrieb* für mein 26"er. *Kurbeln - Pedale - Innenlager - Bashring - Freilaufritzel*.
> 
> Und eine *135mm HR Nabe*. Natürlich SSP.
> 
> ...



suche immernoch... habe schon Angebote mit Tryall-Kurbeln bekommen. Eindeutig zu viel für meinen Gelbeutel , also bitte nur günstige Angebote 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## kingpin18 (25. November 2008)

Suche einen Shop der Günstig (<170) die Hope Mono Trial 2007 hat. Oder es kann sich jemand von seiner trennen.   Der Hebel muss Links sein und der Sattel 160mm. Wer was weis oder hat bitte eine PM an mich. Der shop www.chainreactioncycles.com brauch mir keiner schicken die haben keine mehr.  

Gruß Mario


----------



## mr.mütze (25. November 2008)

auf die schnell nur das gefunden http://bike-components.de/catalog/Bremsen/MTB+Disc+Bremsen/Mono+Trial+Scheibenbremse


----------



## KoxxLE (26. November 2008)

Hallo an alle ich komm aus leipzig und hab mal ne große Anfrage an euch alle
"Ich such ne Halle in Leipzig" alos wenn da jemand was hat bitte melden wir sind ja auch en paar aus leipzig oder auch gern Ungebung die diese dann nutzen würden.

Gruß an alle tino


----------



## bike 20 (26. November 2008)

ich schließ mich an, Suche auch eine Halle allerdings in meinem Dorf (am Rande Leipzig, da wird sich aber schon was finden).
Tino bei uns aufm Gelände (Cottaweg, Motodrom) richte ich gerade eine Halle ein, zwar nicht sonderlich groß, aber es sollte reichen, hoch genug ist sie. Es kommen Betton Elemente, Baumstämme und Palletten rein uvm...
Allerdings wäre sie nur Sonntags zu benutzen, oder per absprache.
Tim


----------



## liltrialer (27. November 2008)

also ich suche eigendlch alles mögliche also lenker vorbau, pedale und gabel. alles für ein 26 zoller... bitte melden


----------



## ecols (27. November 2008)

Ich suche eine linke 06er Echo Kurbel in 170mm:





Gerne auch stärker gebraucht, so lange Isis aufnahme und Gewinde in Ordnung sind.

Außerdem bräuchte ich noch eine der konischen Unterlegscheiben die auf vielen Isis Lagern aufgesteckt sind. Zum Beispiel beim First. Wenn hier jemand noch etwas hat bitte melden!

Anfragen bitte per PM oder Mail.


----------



## tha_joe (27. November 2008)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Hey Leute! Nach dem Einstieg mit 20" steht mir jetzt der Sinn nach Größerem.
> Es steht zum Tausch, ggf. auch zum Verkauf, das Echo Team 07 Short.
> Part sind folgende:
> - VR Monty TI
> ...



*Suche Umsteiger von 26" auf 20". Ich möchte auf ein 26" bike umsteigen. Falls es also jemand gibt, der so etwas im Sinn hat, tickert mich an, ich bin an einem Tausch gegen 26" interessiert....*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liltrialer (28. November 2008)

liltrialer schrieb:


> also ich suche eigendlch alles mögliche also lenker vorbau, pedale und gabel. alles für ein 26 zoller... bitte melden



Also Lenker hätte ich schonmal aber den rest brauch ich noch.....


----------



## kingpin18 (30. November 2008)

Ich suche ein paar Hope 180mm Scheiben. 

wer was hat pm


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (1. Dezember 2008)

SUCHE Felge HR 26" Alex DX32 Standard 32 Loch

Kann ruhig schon ein paar Felxungen hinter sich haben!


----------



## liltrialer (2. Dezember 2008)

liltrialer schrieb:


> Also Lenker hätte ich schonmal aber den rest brauch ich noch.....


suche noch pedalen in schwarz und schwarze 26´´ gabel


----------



## feltzer (8. Dezember 2008)

Suche immernoch kompletten Antrieb - - - günstig, müssen nicht umbedingt alles Marken Trial-Teile sein, hauptsache Stabil und _günstig_!

- Innenlager - isis
- Kurbeln - isis
- Pedale - plattform
- eventuell 32l Nabe
- Freilaufritzel

am besten alles auf einmal, macht Angebote an PM/Mail.

Gruß, Alex

ps: ach ja, hab ichs schon gesagt: _günstig_


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (8. Dezember 2008)

Suche immer noch DX Alex 32loch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzlmofred (8. Dezember 2008)

fritzlmofred schrieb:


> Hallo Leuds!
> 
> Gestern beim gemeinsamen Fahren in München im Olypark hat sich eines mit der Holzhammermethode herauskristallisiert:
> 
> ...



Hat sich erledigt  Danke für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen...
Der Sommer kann kommen


----------



## liltrialer (9. Dezember 2008)

suche adamant short mit vertikalen ausfallenden, ne gabel, ne hs33, halteschelle und nen paar schwarze pedalen.


----------



## andre35i (13. Dezember 2008)

suche immer noch Trial Kurbel


----------



## fuerstpueckler (13. Dezember 2008)

Moin Moiin Trialer!!!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 20" oder 26" long Komplettbike! Bitte alles anbieten.

Grüße Manuel.....


----------



## voytec (13. Dezember 2008)

fuerstpueckler schrieb:


> Moin Moiin Trialer!!!
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach einem 20" oder 26" long Komplettbike! Bitte alles anbieten.
> 
> Grüße Manuel.....




such mal  hier ----->   klick
am besten von hinten nach vorne blättern

grüsse voytec


----------



## feltzer (14. Dezember 2008)

gesucht wird immernoch _Innenlager, Kurbeln, Pedale _und_ Freilaufritzel_. eventuell noch eine _26" HR Nabe_.


----------



## trialkumpel (16. Dezember 2008)

tausch gegen 26" ich komm damit überhaupt nich kla...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Dezember 2008)

Suche Folgendes:

1.RB Hebel für Disc (Links) Sowie HS Bremse(Rechts)
evtl. auch mit Bremse direkt dranne.

2.Paar Geile Pedale Wellgo TI1 oder gleichwertige (was das Gewicht auch angeht).

3.Steilen Vorbau für 20" und Monty Lenker die guten, Ihr wisst schon 

PN,ICQ oder Mail mir egal.


----------



## kingpin18 (21. Dezember 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Suche Folgendes:
> 
> 1.RB Hebel für Disc (Links) Sowie HS Bremse(Rechts)
> evtl. auch mit Bremse direkt dranne.
> ...



Zu 1. http://www.bestbrakes.net/index.php?cPath=28_106
Zu 2. www.ebay.de


----------



## trialkumpel (22. Dezember 2008)

suche RITZEL zum Schrauben 12 oder 13 Zähne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winner123 (23. Dezember 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> 1.RB Hebel für Disc (Links) Sowie HS Bremse(Rechts)
> evtl. auch mit Bremse direkt dranne.


klick
klick


Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> 2.Paar Geile Pedale Wellgo TI1 oder gleichwertige (was das Gewicht auch angeht).


 Davtus pedale sind auch eine alternative


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Links. Dann werd ich erstmal zuschlagen


----------



## Monty98 (23. Dezember 2008)

suche *VR Louise FR Zange 180mm IS2000 schwarz*. Baujahr in etwa 2006

die hier ist gemeint:


----------



## liltrialer (23. Dezember 2008)

ich suche eine hs33 für hinten, halteschellen, try all bremsbeläge, steuersatz, gabelund pedalen.. bitte melden


----------



## KICE (23. Dezember 2008)

suche rechten bremsgriff für hs33 bitte melden!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich suche einen netten Rahmen Ã¡ la Adamant A1, short.
Auch Ãhnliches gerne mal in allen ZustÃ¤nden anbieten.


----------



## TST-Blade (23. Dezember 2008)

Suche: Rote 26" HR Felge... Kann ruig Geflext sein (wenn jemand ne passende VR Felge hat (ungeflext) einfach mal mit anbieten).

Frohe Weihnachten ;-)


----------



## siede. (24. Dezember 2008)

ich suche _immernoch_ den kompletten Kram: *Brakebooster*, *Halteschellen*, *Freilaufritzel*, *Kurbeln*, *Pedale*, *Innenlager*, *HR SP Nabe* (135mm) und eine max *42mm breite HR Felge* die (wenn überhaupt) nur 1x leicht angeflext ist.

also eigentlich den kompletten Hinterteil eines Rads 

sogar wenn ihr ein paar Teile davon günstig zu verkaufen habt, meldet euch.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## duro e (28. Dezember 2008)

ich suche isis kurbeln für 20er trial bike ... echo kurbeln oder irgendwasmit isis was noch intakt ist und rect günstig .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (28. Dezember 2008)

hi, ich suche ne 26zoll gabel für hs33, würde evlt. auch tauschen, hab noch eine koxx disk gabel hier.


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Dezember 2008)

Suche leichten Brakebooster für 20 Zoll Bike.

Ob 2 oder 4-Punkt ist erstmal nebensächlich.

MFG


----------



## Kohlwheelz (4. Januar 2009)

Hey grüße und gesundes neues erstmal,

Ich suche für dieses Jahr noch als 2. Rad war Brutales 24" mäßiges. Hat da jemand was komplettes anzubieten oder Felgenringe, Gabel, Rahmen?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## andrewlandry (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo,ich suche ein paar günstige Hs33 Halteschellen.
Bitte alles anbieten,Kratzer egal

andrew


----------



## tinitram (4. Januar 2009)

Kohlwheelz schrieb:


> Hey grüße und gesundes neues erstmal,
> 
> Ich suche für dieses Jahr noch als 2. Rad war Brutales 24" mäßiges. Hat da jemand was komplettes anzubieten oder Felgenringe, Gabel, Rahmen?
> 
> Gruß Christoph



Schau mal hier
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/search.php?category_id=43

Der Wechselkurs Euro/Pfund ist grad günstig...


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (5. Januar 2009)

*>!dringent!<*
suche ne 26" starrgabel(disc only) mit mindestens 19cm gabelschaft
für 50 bis 60euros

mfg 
heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. Januar 2009)

tinitram schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/search.php?category_id=43
> 
> Der Wechselkurs Euro/Pfund ist grad günstig...



wie geil vielen dank, wie viel sind denn 1200pfund momentan? so 1300 nur?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Januar 2009)

1.293,8001â¬


----------



## tinitram (6. Januar 2009)

oh man - ich hÃ¤tte fast 250â¬ sparen kÃ¶nnen... 

Diese Wirtschaftskrise treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Januar 2009)

Denke ich mir auch gerade, habe im Sommer einen Rahmen bestellt, der jetzt wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger ist. *Dazu* kommt noch der extrem gÃ¼nstiger Wechselkurs..
Was ich da alles hÃ¤tte sparen kÃ¶nnen..
Naja, vlt gibt es ja bei Zeiten wieder eine Krise


----------



## siede. (6. Januar 2009)

seid mal net so traurig, ich glaub es geht langsam mit dem Pfund Berg auf   noch bevor ich bestellen konnte!...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. Januar 2009)

Wie isn der Kurs heut und wie leuft das bei tarty bikes ab wenn ich n ganzen rad bestell? Und wieviel versand ist dort bei sowas?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Januar 2009)

1. Gooogle: "WÃ¤hrungsrechner". Umrechnen lassen, fertig.
2.Wie soll es schon ablaufen? Wie eine Bestellung!? Vorkasse denke ich.
3. Einfach mal anschreiben, ist doch kein Problem die Versandkosten zu erfragen, da dort immer schnell geantwortet wird 

Martin


----------



## siede. (6. Januar 2009)

hatte sie angeschrieben... hier die Antwort



> Hi Alexander,
> 
> It depends on the items you want to order - if you follow the steps
> here we can get you an exact quote:
> ...


zweiteres wird wohl stimmen


----------



## Monty98 (6. Januar 2009)

geht noch schneller:

direkt in google eingeben, und zwar genau so: "100gbp in "


----------



## erwinosius (6. Januar 2009)

Suche Hope Mono Trial Bremse, mit 160er Scheibe und Hebel links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (7. Januar 2009)

Nein, suchst du nicht.. du suchst ne 160er mit 180er Scheibe..


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. Januar 2009)

Suche Echo Miniseat. Neu oder gebraucht, einfach per PM anbieten...


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (7. Januar 2009)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> suche ne 26" starrgabel(disc only) mit mindestens 19cm gabelschaft
> für 50 bis 60euros
> 
> mfg
> heiko


*>!dringent!<*


----------



## curry4king (7. Januar 2009)

suche koxx rahmen aufkleber


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (7. Januar 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> suche koxx rahmen aufkleber


 
http://www.biketrial.de/


----------



## siede. (8. Januar 2009)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> http://www.biketrial.de/


er meint wohl eher sowas 

ps: da gibts noch sehr viel mehr koxx aufkleber


----------



## curry4king (8. Januar 2009)

ahh danke an tartybikes hab ich noch garnet gedacht


----------



## jan_hl (11. Januar 2009)

Suche:
- 20 Zoll Gabel
- 160 mm Kurbeln (am besten ISIS)
- Starre HR-Nabe mit 15er Ritzel oder komplettes 19 Zoll Hinterrad
- Vorbau/Lenker für 20 Zoll (für jemanden der ca. 1.86 m groß ist)

Möglichst alles in matt schwarz, muss aber nicht. Gebrauchsspuren sind egal, solange die Teile noch fahrbahr sind.

Bitte keine teuren Highend-Teile, das soll ein günstiges Rad für den Weg zwischen Uni-Mensa und Büro werden 

edit: hat sich wohl soeben komplett *erledigt*


----------



## Evo5 (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Suche n Trial HR 26" komplett mit Starrer Nabe. 
Bitte nicht so oft geflext, breite der Felge erstmal egal.
135er Einbaubreite.

Bitte per PM 

MfG
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Januar 2009)

Kann nur mit einem fast neuen Felgenring dienen, schwarz, TryAll, einmal geflext-fast neu. 36 Loch, 42mm breit 
20,- ink. Versand.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Januar 2009)

Sodelle, Trend scheint grade zu 26" zutendieren. Da ich am Wochenende Infiziert wurde, würde ich mir auch gerne eines Aufbauen.

Derzeit fahr ich nen 20" Koxx hätte hier und da ein paar Teile. Aber wer mag kann mir auch ein ganzes Bike als Tausch anbieten + Zuzahlung Meinerseits. 
Genre auch Teile, dann aber Vorranglich Rahmen,Gabel, LRS. Alles auf einmal wird denk ich nicht im Buget-Rahmen liegen aber ich hab ja Zeit 

Wer natürlich auch hier und da mal Günstig Kurbeln und was weiß ich alles hat anzubieten hat, darf sich auch melden. Kratzer Interessieren mich nicht, fahr eh welche rein


----------



## fuerstpueckler (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Try All "Rage" oder einen Monty "221Ti" Lenker! Würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer von Euch noch was für mich rumliegen hätte und sich per PN meldet!

Grüße...Manuel!!!


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. Januar 2009)

Suche VR-Disc Nabe 28Loch...

PM/ICQ 250473344


----------



## Moppel_kopp (14. Januar 2009)

suche Hope Pro 2 HR nabe
und 24" felgen, könnt mir auch komplette laufräder anbieten wenn ihr habt!


----------



## pethus (15. Januar 2009)

hi,
suche ne vierkant kurbel für mein 20zoller.
zustand und herstelller sind erstmal egal. ach ja, günstig wär natürlich auch nicht schlecht
schreibt mich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (16. Januar 2009)

suche immer noch ein Innenlager (128mm), brauchbare Reifen 2.1-2.2 / 2.4-2.5 (eventuell auch noch mit schläuchen)


----------



## fuerstpueckler (17. Januar 2009)

Hey Freunde!

Bin auf der dringenden Suche nach einer:

Maggie HS33 Bremspumpe links

oder

komplette HS33 Bremse links,

dürfte natürlich auch ne Echo sein

Und wo ich gerade dabei bin, könnte auch noch einen neuen Kettenspanner für Singlespeed gebrauchen.

Bitte alles anbieten, brauche dringend Ersatz!

grüße...Manuel!!!


----------



## D E N N I S (17. Januar 2009)

*Hy suche einen HS33 bremsgriff für rechts dringend ... meine is kaputt gegangen ....  wenn jemanden einen hat den er nicht mehr braucht melden und bitte gleich schreiben was du haben willst dafür!!!

DANKE*


----------



## curry4king (17. Januar 2009)

suche günstige 20" laufräder evtl. Mäntel
suche 160er kurbeln + lager


----------



## kingpin18 (18. Januar 2009)

Suche einen Alten RB ergo 1F Hebel der mit der Carbon Halterung. 
Wer was hat schreibe mir bitte.


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (18. Januar 2009)

suche echo gabel und rahmen sticker


----------



## Trialstriker (21. Januar 2009)

hat jemand von euch noch nen satz billig-bremskolbenschellen
für den kleinen geldbeutel?


----------



## Trialstriker (22. Januar 2009)

suche noch etwas
hat jemand irgendeins der folgenden teile

1x  4-punkt brakebooster inkl. schrauben und hülsen für 20"
1x  quando-nabe industriegelagert oder gleichwertig  hr 116
1x  hs33 am besten ab ´05 links oder rechts


bitte zu guten preisen. ist für einen kumpel den ich zum trial-sport überzeugen konnte und ab februar zu unserer großen, eingeschworenen familie gehört

danke schonmal im voraus

ps: und ein dankeschön an eXtremdirtbiker für die schnelle antwort wegen den halteschellen


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Januar 2009)

*Bremsbeläge für Hope TryAll. *

Die meinigen sind etwas dolle schief abgefahren...


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (23. Januar 2009)

[SIZE=-1]edit[/SIZE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (23. Januar 2009)

suche das klo


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Januar 2009)

Den Gang runter, dritte TÃ¼r rechts.


----------



## BlueJack (23. Januar 2009)

aber vorsicht: die putzfrau ist bissig


----------



## siede. (23. Januar 2009)

BlueJack schrieb:


> aber vorsicht: die putzfrau ist bissig


muss man das wörtlich nehmen?... wenn ja bist du widerlich


----------



## BlueJack (23. Januar 2009)

ja, wenn man nich schnell genug in der kabine verschwunden ist und abgeschlossen hat...*brr*...gar nicht auszudenken was dann passiert...


----------



## pethus (26. Januar 2009)

such immer noch vierkant kubeln oder isis kurbel, mit passendem innenlager....
hat jemand was auf lager?

mfg


----------



## Goettinger (27. Januar 2009)

suche Chris King BMX nabe, 32 loch, 12 zähnchen...


----------



## chrisregensburg (27. Januar 2009)

hallo,


suche trialgabel:

Silber, evtl auch weiss
mit V-Brake Aufnahme

Guter Zustand.

einfach mal melden und anbieten.


----------



## SkiZzo (28. Januar 2009)

*Suche 26 zoll Trialbike!!!*
Bitte PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiemsche (30. Januar 2009)

Brauche DRINGEND ein paar Kurbeln für 20". 158 oder 160 mm länge.
Marke ist egal (nur keine META-Kurbeln) . Neu oder gebraucht. Bitte alles anbieten.


----------



## Thiemsche (31. Januar 2009)

Die Kurbeln sollten ne ISIS-Aufnahme haben.


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (1. Februar 2009)

suche nen langen hebel für die hs33 ab 05 von adamant oder so.marke egal,aussehen auch.haubtsache länger als der orginale


----------



## manne (1. Februar 2009)

Hat evtl. jemand 1-2 defekte Hügi-Zahnscheiben rumliegen (nur die Verzahnung am Umfang muss noch intakt sein), die er mir für Porto-(Kompaktbrief/Warensendung) + kleine Aufwandsentschädigung schicken könnte?

(Zwecks Versuch ein Werkzeug zur Gewindering-Demontage zu basteln.)

MfG Manne


----------



## fuerstpueckler (1. Februar 2009)

Suche Kurbel 170mm mit ISIS Aufnahme!!!

Bitte alles anbieten!
grüße Manuel....!


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (3. Februar 2009)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> suche nen langen hebel für die hs33 ab 05 von adamant oder so.marke egal,aussehen auch.haubtsache länger als der orginale


 hat sich erledigt,hab einen bei jan bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mgo (4. Februar 2009)

Ich suche

- 26 Zoll Vorderrad mit breiter Trialfelge für Felgenbremse
- 2 Paar Halteklammern für Magura HS-Bremszylinder

Muss alles nicht mehr taufrisch sein.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (5. Februar 2009)

hat jemand von euch noch nen alu rest rumliegen?sollte so 15cmX15cm groß sein und 1cm dick


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Februar 2009)

Suche immer noch 26" Rahmen!
Amliebsten was in der Region der Cola Dosen (Koxx)
135mm Hinterbau Disc oder Hs33 mir Egal, aber schnell. Kann auch Bezahlen


----------



## Georg G. (7. Februar 2009)

hi ihr alle,
ich suche nen rechten bremshebel für ne HS33 jedoch ein Modell vor 05. Hat da irgendjemand was? wenn ja bitte per PN bescheid sagen.. 

Gruß
Georg


----------



## erwinosius (7. Februar 2009)

du suchst vor '05


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Februar 2009)

hat jemand vllt für nen schmalen taler nen 20er rahmen der muss nicht mehr gut aus sehen nur halt ohne risse sein. danke schon mal.

gruß marcel


----------



## Thiemsche (8. Februar 2009)

Hab noch nen alte Grossmann 20" zu Hause rumliegen.
Hat 3 Jahre als Einsteigerrad gediehnt und sieht auch dem entsprechend aus (kleine Dellen, Kratzer etc.) aber er hat keine Risse.
80 Euros und er ist weg. 
Bilder kann ich nächste Woche mal welche machen falls bedarf besteht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Februar 2009)

Ich suche ein Schaltauge fÃ¼r Deng Rahmen.

Sehr gerne auch abgebrochen 

PN bitte.


edit:
Suche jetzt noch einige dieser merkwÃ¼rdigen "Unterlegscheiben" fÃ¼r die Nabenklemmung. Am besten gleich ein paar mehr 
Schrauben habe ich zu Hauf, allerdings habe ich keine Lust mehr mich mit drei verschiedenen Unterlegscheiben rumzuÃ¤rgern.
Die Dinger hier:




Martin


----------



## Trialstriker (8. Februar 2009)

suche für einen freund eine industriegelagerte hinterradnabe 20"
aber erst für nächsten monat, weil er sich diesen monat ein bike geholt hat is er etwas blank.

vllt eine quando 
diskaufnahme brauch ich nicht (kann aber dran sein)
mit schraubritzelgewinde

und nebenbei wenn noch jemand für ihn noch einen recht frischen try all für hinten hat oder try all bremsbeläge wäre das auch erste sahne.


----------



## BlueJack (8. Februar 2009)

Suche Coust- Pads (die grün-durchsichtigen ), zur Not auch gebrauchte, sollten aber mind. noch 2 - 3 mm Belag haben. Falls noch wer welche rumfliegen hat und nicht mehr braucht bitte PM an mich =)

LG

EDIT: wenns gar nich anders geht, nehm ich auch Beläge mit vergleichbarer Bremskraft (für HR in geflext)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D E N N I S (9. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand kostengünstig 4 Punkt schellen abzugeben?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Februar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Schaltauge fÃ¼r Deng Rahmen.
> 
> Sehr gerne auch abgebrochen
> 
> PN bitte.




Das suche ich noch-dringend.


----------



## duro e (9. Februar 2009)

suche nen langen 20er rahmen zum tausch gegen meinen neon 20" . guter zustand keine risse beulen oder so ..aber ist mir bei meiner körpergröße einfach nen tick zu kurz . mein rahmen hat bb rise +55 und 1000radstand . ist der neon OHNE unterbodenschutz möglichkeit  .. mal alles anbieten außer so koxx zeugs .
lg alex


----------



## mr.mütze (9. Februar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Das suche ich noch-dringend.




 muss ich mal im keller gucken


----------



## Georg G. (9. Februar 2009)

ich frag nochmal:
hat irgendjemand noch nen rechten bremshebel für ne HS33 04 daheim rumfliegen?
wenn ja dann per PN melden!

Gruß 
Georg


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Februar 2009)

Suche noch immer ein gebrochenes Deng-Schaltauge.

Des Weiteren suche ich einen Eno Trial Freilauf.
Ich weiÃ, dass es aussichtslos ist, aber bevor nÃ¤chsten Monat das ganze Bare in einen Neuen investiert wird kann man es ja mal versuchen
Wer sein Rad schlachtet kann sich ja gerne mal melden wegen dem ENO.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Februar 2009)

vorbau

31,8mm klemmung
im bereich von 125mm 25°

am liebsten schwarz, ist aber erstmal nebensächlich


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Februar 2009)

Da ich mich grade in der Selbstfindung befinde( ja ja ) Suche ich jetzt auch 20" Teile.

Liste:

Rahmen: Full Disc Ready/ amliebsten Koxx
Hinterrad: Was leichtes,mit Disc, sonst holl ich im Shop
Freilauf: Monty oder ENO 

Je nachdem was schneller geht das gleiche in 26" Bitte 
Es geht erstmal um denn Rahmen. Das ist grade das wichtigste!

ICQ:465-898-878
Email: [email protected] (für Bilder)


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (17. Februar 2009)

suche nen adapter von IS auf IS für 180er scheibe für ne magura louise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (17. Februar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Suche noch immer ein gebrochenes Deng-Schaltauge.
> 
> Des Weiteren suche ich einen Eno Trial Freilauf.
> Ich weiÃ, dass es aussichtslos ist, aber bevor nÃ¤chsten Monat das ganze Bare in einen Neuen investiert wird kann man es ja mal versuchen
> Wer sein Rad schlachtet kann sich ja gerne mal melden wegen dem ENO.




ich hab son eno teil am rad mus mal gucken welcher das ist will wieder den monty kannste den dann haben wenn ich ihn abbekomme


----------



## siede. (17. Februar 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> vorbau
> 
> 31,8mm klemmung
> im bereich von 125mm 25°
> ...


Dito  wenns sowas gibt, vielleicht ein bischen kürzer


----------



## erwinosius (17. Februar 2009)

...Schweißdraht für 6061 Alu. Zum Wig schweißen. Ein Draht reicht mir.


----------



## hooliemoolie (17. Februar 2009)

...Ich schließ mich an ...suche auch 125mm oder kürzer und 25 oder mehr grad ...





siede. schrieb:


> Dito  wenns sowas gibt, vielleicht ein bischen kürzer


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Februar 2009)

Schaltauge suche ich nochimmer, dazu nun auch:

*VR Loch-Felgenring, 32 Loch und entweder schwarz oder grÃ¼n.*


----------



## iller_tiller (18. Februar 2009)

Bin auf der Suche nach ner 20" Canti Gabel. Schaftlänge sollte mindestens 180 mm sein.
Hat jemand vlt noch sowas rum zu liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (18. Februar 2009)

schaltauge hab ich paar....hab ich dir nicht ne pm geschickt?
gruß
erwin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Februar 2009)

Habe ich nicht geanwortet? Ok, dann ist das wohl untergegangen bei mir. Deine Schaltaugen passen leider nicht zum Rahmen, trotzdem danke! 


Der Zustand des Felgenrings, den ich suche, ist Ã¼brigens nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache er stammt nicht von Kingpin oder wurde von ihm "eingespeicht", wenn man das Ã¼berhaupt noch so nennen kann...


----------



## chrisregensburg (19. Februar 2009)

hallo,

suche adapter:
Magura 4 Punkt Aufnahme auf V-Bake!!!


----------



## erwinosius (19. Februar 2009)

chrisregensburg schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> suche adapter:
> Magura 4 Punkt Aufnahme auf V-Bake!!!



gibts im verkaufe thread ne seite weiter vorn.


----------



## fuerstpueckler (22. Februar 2009)

Suche Kurbelpaar mit ISIS Aufnahme!!!

Bitte alles anbieten!
grüße Manuel....!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Februar 2009)

Ich suche irgendwelche *V-Brake BelÃ¤ge in Alu-Halterungen*, nicht die 14â¬ transparenten Dinger.
KÃ¶nnen auch schon gut runter sein! Egal ob Heatsink, Rock etc.

Martin


----------



## bike 20 (23. Februar 2009)

Suche: Vorbau: Monty Kamel 26" oder einen mit dieser 125mm x 25° Geo.
           Lenker: VIZ Pro 720            o.ä.


----------



## g.n.o.m (24. Februar 2009)

Suche beliebige Brakebooster für Canti.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## KermitB4 (24. Februar 2009)

Suche KMC Cool-Chain schmal in NEU!


----------



## quantoxx1040 (24. Februar 2009)

Möchte mir demnächst ein 26" Trialbike zulegen!

Also wenn Ihr eins verkauft - bei mir melden.


Das Bike sollte schon gepflegt und noch in schuss sein.. keine Beulen keine Risse(!)
Preismäßig sollte es ca. 600-700 Euro kosten.

Einfach anbieten, super wär gleich mit paar Bildern vom Bike

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (24. Februar 2009)

g.n.o.m schrieb:


> Suche beliebige Brakebooster für Canti.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Hier


----------



## curry4king (28. Februar 2009)

suche VR Nabe Industriegelagert


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Februar 2009)

Habe eine Echo Disc-Nabe Ã¼ber, 32Â°, schwarz, Hochflansch an der Disc-Seite.
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## D E N N I S (1. März 2009)

hat jemand vielleicht weisse felgenringe vorne und hinten oder sogar schon eingespeicht?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (2. März 2009)

ich suche eine *HS33 für hinten* und ein *breites steckritzel+ distanzscheiben*.

einfach eine PM schreiben


----------



## 221pr`v (2. März 2009)

ich weiß es ist aussichtslos aber ich versuche es trotzdem -------->
suche 20/19 " Mäntel von Try all oder Maxxis für vorne und hinten


----------



## jan_hl (2. März 2009)

Ich suche für mein Low-Budget 20" eine Scheibenbremse + Hebel für vorne, am besten ne BB7. Wer sowas hat -> melden


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. März 2009)

Falls jemand sein Rad auflÃ¶sen will oder Ãhnliches, ich wÃ¼rde Interesse an einem ENO Trial Freilauf haben.

Es ist aussichtslos, ich weiÃ, fragen kostet ja nichts


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. März 2009)

Suche 74kingz Kettenspanner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evo5 (6. März 2009)

Moin, 

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Brakebooster 4Punkt Aufnahme 26".
Falls einer was abzugeben hat ,bitte PM .. Danke


----------



## Trialside (7. März 2009)

Hat noch jemand schwarzes TryAll Felgenband für 20" (VR+HR) rumliegen? -> PM me


----------



## duro e (7. März 2009)

wieso nimmste kein tesa?


----------



## Trialside (7. März 2009)

Ich habs ja schon mit Folie versucht aber der Maxxis Ultralight Schlauch mag die Folie nicht besonders. Das sind mir die 60g Ersparnis nicht wert...

Edit: Hat sich schon erledigt...


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (8. März 2009)

suche 40mm felge von echo in rot,26zoll und 32°

mfg heiko


----------



## ravyGER (9. März 2009)

hi alle zusammen, suche ein ZOO Pitbull. hatt einer von euch noch ein rahmen oder will seinen loswerden ?

mfg Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samytrialer (9. März 2009)

suche 26" starrgabel mit 1 1/8" und is 2000 aufnahme


----------



## rob (15. März 2009)

suche:

Trial Lenker mit *25,4mm* Klemmung! Silber wäre super, schwarz oder farbig (jenachdem) auch ok. 

bitte per PM.

grüße, rob


----------



## quantoxx1040 (16. März 2009)

quantoxx1040 schrieb:


> Möchte mir demnächst ein 26" Trialbike zulegen!
> 
> Also wenn Ihr eins verkauft - bei mir melden.
> 
> ...



Suche noch


----------



## Hansi1303 (16. März 2009)

Hallo,

da in meinem alten hoffmann rahmen eine delle ist...suche ich jetzt schonmal nach einem neuen, bauhjahr 2006 glaub ich.  Bitte ohne Dellen und größeren Rissen.

Bitte PN an mich...

Gruß


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. März 2009)

Eine Delle? Ãber einen Neuen kannst Du dir Gedanken machen, wenn das Unterrohr und die Kettenstreben aussehen wie eine Mondlandschaft

Das macht der StabilitÃ¤t nichts!


----------



## Motti (18. März 2009)

Suche 'nen Koxx Wasp oder vergleichbares für ein Alter von 8-11 Jahren.
Wenn wer was weiß wäre 'ne PN klasse!


----------



## ringo667 (18. März 2009)

Motti schrieb:


> Suche 'nen Koxx Wasp oder vergleichbares für ein Alter von 8-11 Jahren.
> Wenn wer was weiß wäre 'ne PN klasse!



Vielleicht auch das?

http://www.trialers-home.net/shop/p...-Home--mini-racer--20-Zoll-ab-850---Euro.html


----------



## raga300 (19. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche ein gebrauchtes 20 zoll Trialbike.
Bitte um Angebote.
Preislimit 350.- Euro.
Das Bike soll für einen 10 Jährigen Jungen sein.


----------



## siede. (19. März 2009)

Bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einem TryAll Nuc Vorbau 125mm, 25° oder ähnlichen. Bitte per PM melden.


----------



## andre35i (21. März 2009)

suche Steckritzel für Echo nabe 14 Z. 

tausche auch gegen meinen steckritzel 15 Z. 

meinen habe ich 3 tage gefahren...

hoffe bekomme eine andwort hier oder privat

lg andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robin_Meier (21. März 2009)

ich such nen 20" Bike wenn möglich mit hs33 oder hydraulischen scheiben. is für nen Kumpel, aber der is kein kompletter anfänger mehr. Preis bis etwa 400 euro 
macht mal nene paar vorschläge 

Außerdem such ich noch ne 20" Gabel mit 4punkt aufnahme 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Trialside (22. März 2009)

Suche eine Titanschraube für die Lenkerklemmung vom Monty Ti Vorbau...

-> PM me


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. März 2009)

Ich suche:

- HS33 für hinten
- 18Z Schraubritzel
- 15Z Steckritzel mit breiter aufnahme + spacer


----------



## erwinosius (24. März 2009)

einzelnen Carbon Hebel für Magura Marta SL. Oder zur not auch einen kompatiblen Aluhebel.
gruß
erwin


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. März 2009)

hat noch jemand ne 26" gabel rumliegen? möglichst nur mit discaufnahme. bitte keine echo sl, oder dob gabeln anbieten.


----------



## ecols (25. März 2009)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> hat noch jemand ne 26" gabel rumliegen? möglichst nur mit discaufnahme. bitte keine echo sl, oder dob gabeln anbieten.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5654632&postcount=4718


----------



## kamo-i (25. März 2009)

Wenn du eine sehr günstige haben willst hat andre35i noch die hier in weiß...

ciao


----------



## Robin_Meier (25. März 2009)

das 20" kann acuh nen 26" sein  hauptsache hydraulische bremsen und single speed


----------



## Eyezz_Only (27. März 2009)

Suche 20"-Rahmen.

Sollte in technisch einwandfreiem Zustand sein, Optik is nich so wichtig.

Bitte alles anbieten

Preise bitte mitschreiben, was Ihr haben wollt

Kontaktdaten stehen bei mir im Profil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (30. März 2009)

Hat noch jemand alte zerschranzte Wellgos rumliegen?

Ich bräuchte die kleine Mutter die den Pedalkörper auf der Achse fixiert und zwar vom rechten Pedal! (wegen Linksgewinde)

Würde auch ne Kleinigkeit dafür zahlen (+Versand natürlich)


----------



## andre35i (31. März 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Wenn du eine sehr günstige haben willst hat andre35i noch die hier in weiß...
> 
> ciao


----------



## Chrisi Wilde (2. April 2009)

Suche 
Hs 33 für links 
innenlager 127mm 
kurbeln mit rockring und ritzel
2 mäntel erstmal ales anbieten für 26 zoll


----------



## curry4king (4. April 2009)

suche ENO Klinken evtl+Federn


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. April 2009)

Hat der Jan doch im Programm, da jetzt etwas Gebrauchtes zu nehmen wÃ¤re nicht nÃ¶tig.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (7. April 2009)

ich suche eine HS33 für hinten. pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre35i (14. April 2009)

suche immer noch Steckritzel Echo 14 Z. 

tauche auch gegen mein Steckritzel Echo 15 Z. nur 3 tage gefahren...

bitte pm...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. April 2009)

Ich suche ein paar ordentliche Cantisockel fÃ¼r meine V-Adapter.
WÃ¤r auch gut, wenn derjenige zur Jam kommen wÃ¼rde, sonst kostet der Versand ja fast mehr als die Sockel


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. April 2009)

Suche ECHO 2006 Felge(n) 19" HR (48mm)

am besten neu, aber auch gebraucht+stark gebraucht...


----------



## KoxxLE (14. April 2009)

ICH HAB EIN PROBLEM,ICH BRAUCHE DRINGEND EINE NEUE GABEL

hat noch jemand ne 26" gabel rumliegen, möglichst nur mit discaufnahme. bitte keine echo sl, oder dob gabeln anbieten. 

Danke


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (14. April 2009)

suche ne nabe:135mm,32loch und für schraubritzel,bitte alles anbieten

mfg heiko


----------



## D E N N I S (15. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche :

Kurbeln am besten mit einem 18ner ritzel gleich
und ein Tretlager ...

wer was hat pn an mich


----------



## D E N N I S (16. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen , 

ich suche eine Hs33  mit einer stahlflexleitung !!!
vielleicht auch noch einen RB design hebel in rot 

vielleicht hat ja jemand diese zusammenstellung oder kann mir dazu verhelfen !!

DAnke im vorraus


----------



## D E N N I S (17. April 2009)

HS33 für hinten hatte ich nicht hingeschrieben


----------



## mtb-trialer. (20. April 2009)

Suche Echo Control Gabel fürs 26er oder vergleichbares mit Hs33-aufnahme.


----------



## Evo-8 (20. April 2009)

Suche trial vr mit ner industriegelagerte nabe am besten noch recht leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. April 2009)

such 'n lenker. Monty 231 kamel (also der breitere) oder tryall rage oder trialtech riser oder rockman riser. Halt i-was in die richtung.

Möglich günstig, kla...


----------



## Trail-Trialer (26. April 2009)

nen kleines Kamel. 

[email protected]


----------



## Raimund-Aut (26. April 2009)

Suche Heatsink CNC Backings für HS33


----------



## Evo-8 (26. April 2009)

Suche leichten felgenring für vorne und eine  vr Nabe disk mit industrie lagern  
felge sollte um die 30 kosten  und die nabe auch so


----------



## .Biketrialer (27. April 2009)

Suche nach einem 20'' oder 26'' gebrauchten Trialbike. Sollte maximal 400â¬ kosten!!Bitte via PN melden!!
Lg Max


----------



## D E N N I S (28. April 2009)

brauche eine hs33 für hinten 
und schellen 

danke


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (28. April 2009)

suche immer noch ne 32°hr nabe,135mm,für schraubritzel.....


----------



## siggi19 (28. April 2009)

suche auch mal wieder was

und zwar suche ich ein 20" VR laufrad mit disc aufnahme am liebsten eine loch felge.
dazu suche ich noch eine gute scheibenbremse hab da so an die mono gedacht oder eine magura.

laufrad auch gern im tausch habe hier eine echo lochfelge und quandonabe angeflext geht aber noch ein paar mal.

meldet euch bitte privat

gruß siggi


----------



## art.nagel (29. April 2009)

Bonjour, ich fahr viel Bergradl und such jetzt ein Rad, mit dem ich anfangen kann zu Trialen. Ich weiß, ich bin der allererste, der das fragt aber falls einer von euch noch ein gebrauchtes 26" Rad hat, dann schreibt mir bitte ne Nachricht. (am liebsten ohne Sattel und SSP)
Liebe Grüße, Arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloWf² (2. Mai 2009)

Hiho.

Suche ein 20" trial bike Komplett unter 600 euro.

bitte per pn melden.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Mai 2009)

Suche:

Echo SL oder Koxx Gabel. Was Leichtes halt (20")
Leichten Lenker, darf breiter sein als wie 680mm.

Wer was hat, bitte Melden. Preise? Da bin ich Flexibel


----------



## D E N N I S (4. Mai 2009)

Suche ein Komplett Rad oder Rahmen mit Sattel, so allaa Danny Macaskill ... will gerne strett trial betreiben !! vielleicht hat jemand rahmen für mich oder sogar ein komplettes Fahrrad!!


----------



## coaster (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich Bmx Flatlander, suche ein 20 Trial Rad bis ca 300 Euro. Bitte melden. Danke


----------



## Evo-8 (5. Mai 2009)

Suche immernoch eine 26" trialfelge mit löchern möglichst leicht
und noch eine Vr nabe mit industrie lagern für´s trial natürlich au leicht also net als so schwer bitte melden wer ein angebot hat


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Mai 2009)

160mm hope scheibe für meine tryall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (6. Mai 2009)

Suche 20er Trial Bike bis 550 Euro...


----------



## siggi19 (6. Mai 2009)

keiner mehr ne 20" lochfelge mit disc aufnahme rumliegen

gruß siggi


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. Mai 2009)

ne Felge mit Disc aufnahme ? die möcht ich mal sehen


----------



## rune_rne (9. Mai 2009)

suche 
8 fach shifter und schaltwerk
hs33 für hinten incl. evo zeug


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Mai 2009)

Shifter hab ich denke ich noch rumfliegen, mÃ¼sste nachher mal gucken.


----------



## erwinosius (10. Mai 2009)

@velpke:


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (10. Mai 2009)

@ rune_me
hab noch nen sramX-7 shifter und nen shimano RSX schaltwerk mit kurzem käfig rum liegen
bei intresse pn

mfg heiko


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Mai 2009)

erwinosius schrieb:


> @velpke:



buell bude!
das ist auch das erste was da mal zu eingefallen war... wollte es nur nicht posten


----------



## D E N N I S (10. Mai 2009)

_*SO hat jemand einen Felgensatz weisse gelochte Felgen Firma egal. 32 Loch!*_


----------



## .Biketrialer (10. Mai 2009)

.Biketrialer schrieb:


> Suche nach einem 20'' oder 26'' gebrauchten Trialbike. Sollte maximal 400 kosten!!Bitte via PN melden!!
> Lg Max


Die Suche gilt nicht mehr!!
.Biketrialer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter S. (10. Mai 2009)

suche 08er gu tp rahmen 26"
ich will mal was mit nem hohen bb ausprobieren 
kann auch verschranzt sein... 

pm an mich


----------



## coaster (10. Mai 2009)

S: noch immer 20er Komplettrad . Sollte nicht zu langen Radstand haben. Auch nicht zu alt. So ab 2007er Modelle. Evtl auch nur Rahmen...


----------



## art.nagel (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche einen linken Kurbelarm in 170mm Länge mit Isis-Klemmung. Farbe, Hersteller sind egal. Wär super, wenn ihr mir ne kurze Nachricht schicken könnt. Merci!
Grüße, Arthur


----------



## coaster (14. Mai 2009)

Suche Bionic B4 Rahmen und alle möglichen Anbauteile dazu.


----------



## Imre (14. Mai 2009)

Suche ein 26" Laufrad mit möglichst breiter Felge. 46mm aufwärts 

Evtl auch einzelne Felge. Wenn Laufrad dann Disctauglich.

Gruß
David


----------



## D E N N I S (14. Mai 2009)

brauche keine weissen felgen mehr habe jetz beim Jan bestellt

aber vielleicht hat jemand noch einen eno oder try all freilauf


----------



## Evo-8 (14. Mai 2009)

Suche VR trial felge für 26" für 32 speichen möglichst leicht


----------



## kamo-i (15. Mai 2009)

@evo:
Ich geh jetzt mal von Non-Disc aus... Ist jetzt keine Kunst dir das zu sagen, aber hier oder hier, wenn dir 14gr. weniger keine 60â¬ wert sind... Wobei letztere z.Z. nicht lieferbar ist. Aber es gibt ja auch noch tarty. Guck mal hier oder hier.

Ciao.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Mai 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> @evo:
> Ich geh jetzt mal von Non-Disc aus... Ist jetzt keine Kunst dir das zu sagen, aber hier oder hier, wenn dir 14gr. weniger keine 60 wert sind... Wobei letztere z.Z. nicht lieferbar ist. Aber es gibt ja auch noch tarty. Guck mal hier oder hier.
> 
> Ciao.



sag mal, fährst du aufgrund extrmen leichtbauwahns schon auf naben? 

es war nämlich nach felgen gefragt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (15. Mai 2009)

Boah!!!   Voll vercheckt.   

Naja... Wärs ja aber auch irgendwie mal auf 1 1/2 Zoll zu fahren... LOL!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Mai 2009)

Ich musste gerade feststellen, dass der Base Bikes TA26 Rahmen aus dem Programm ist bei Tarty.. Mail habe ich schon geschickt.
WeiÃ wer wo es den noch gibt? Mein Rad von letztem Jahr fehlt mir so,.. 
Auch Tips fÃ¼r einen gebrauchten wÃ¤ren sehr willkommen!


----------



## rune_rne (16. Mai 2009)

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/base-ta26-dirt-bike-frame-id24091.html

müsste der hier sein
sonst ist der echt schwer zu finden wollte ihn mir auch kaufen aber tarty hatte den nur in pink und das wollte ich nicht
zu mir meinten die das die den nicht wieder reinbekommen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Mai 2009)

Den hatte ich auch schon gesehen, danke. Aber meiner sah ganz anders aus und wesentlich trialorientierter 
Ich wÃ¼rde ihn sogar in Pink nehmen, hauptsache diesen Rahmen..

-edit-
Das war meiner



Wie es hasse, etwas zu bereuen, vor allem den Verkauf von RÃ¤dern


----------



## rune_rne (16. Mai 2009)

jo ich habe es auch versaut mir den rahmen zu bestellen nen tag zu lange gewartet und alle guten farben waren weg naja jetzt hab ich nen nicolai der sieht auch noch besser aus ; )


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Mai 2009)

Verdammt, ich kÃ¶nnte echt ko**en, so einen gibt es nur einmal. Ich weiÃ gar nicht warum der keine Liebhaber fand, und 24" boomt -und auf 24" habe ich so gar keine Lust,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (16. Mai 2009)

schließe mich der suche nach dem Rahmen an.


----------



## DirtMTB (17. Mai 2009)

Suche eine 32 Loch VR Disc Nabe am liebsten in schwarz, sollte um die 180gr wiegen..

Einfach PM an mich und anbieten


----------



## D E N N I S (17. Mai 2009)

suche kurbeln pedalen tretlager freilauf  
und hs33 hinten bremsgriff rechts
VR Scheibenbremse

danke


----------



## art.nagel (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche immernoch einen linken Kurbelarm in 170mm, oder zwei gleich lange Kurbelarme. Wenn jemand von euch was in der Art hat, bitte bescheid sagen!

Danke, Arthur


----------



## Peter S. (18. Mai 2009)

Peter S. schrieb:


> suche 08er gu tp rahmen 26"
> ich will mal was mit nem hohen bb ausprobieren
> kann auch verschranzt sein...
> 
> pm an mich




hab immer noch keinen 
meldet euch... pm an mich


----------



## DirtMTB (18. Mai 2009)

Suche vorerst eingestellt.. 



DirtMTB schrieb:


> Suche eine 32 Loch VR Disc Nabe am liebsten in schwarz, sollte um die 180gr wiegen..
> 
> Einfach PM an mich und anbieten


----------



## Biketrial (20. Mai 2009)

Suche 19" Hinterrad oder Nabe (36 Loch) mit/und 14er Ritzel.


----------



## pruedi0 (21. Mai 2009)

*Suche 20" Bike!*

Hersteller ist erstmal egal. Bike sollte nätürlich in gutem Zustand sein! 

Angebote bitte per PM!!!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (25. Mai 2009)

suche nach einem Monty Ti Lenker.
Könnte im Austausch einen Toxsin Lenker + Geld geben?!?
PM!


----------



## 221pr`v (25. Mai 2009)

suche ebenfalls einen Monty TI-Lenker ab 07, wenn möglich in weis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evo-8 (25. Mai 2009)

Suche ne leichte VR trial felge 26" 32 loch


----------



## Georg G. (29. Mai 2009)

Hi, 
ich suche nen schwarzen Vorbau 150mm 35Â°, 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung, Hersteller erstmal egal. Leider antwortet mir HST- Trialer nicht sonst wÃ¼rde ich den nehmen. Bitte Meldet euch entweder per PN oder e-mail: [email protected] (e-mail wÃ¤r mir fast lieber). Der Preis sollte zwischen 20 und 30â¬ sein.

GruÃ
Georg


----------



## 221pr`v (29. Mai 2009)

Suche dringend ein TI Lenker egal ob weiß  und egal ob 07 !!!
Hauptsache nciht ganz so unverschämt teuer


----------



## Peter S. (1. Juni 2009)

suche neuwertigen 26" vr-felgenring (40mm) in schwarz mit runden löchern

pm an mich


----------



## ahlberg (2. Juni 2009)

suche 160mm ISIS kurbelsatz, silber bevorzugt.

bitte PM an mich


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juni 2009)

Aussichtslos aber einen Versuch wert:
Rechte Echo 05 (06?) Kurbel, also Antriebsseite.
WÃ¤re die hier:  http://img79.imageshack.us/img79/1988/kurbelschn.jpg
Gerne schwarz, aber silber ginge auch, im Tatendrang achtet man nicht auf gleiche Kurbeln 
Isis/160mm


----------



## AcaPulco (4. Juni 2009)

Ich such HS33 Hebel. Also die RaceLine z.b. Die alten halt, nicht diese neuen dreckshebel. Und bitte mit funktionierender einstellschraube. Nix abgebrochenes. 
Kann auch nur der Fingerhebel sein, solang die schraube und das einstellen noch funktioniert.


----------



## coaster (4. Juni 2009)

Suche einen 40° Vorbau. PM bitte.


----------



## -OX- (4. Juni 2009)

Hi ich schreib´s einfach mal hier rein 

also ich suche ein 26zoll Trial Bike mit Sattel Möglichkeit.
und hinten aber mit Schaltung da ich es meist weiter zu den Spots habe  
kann gerne auch mit normaler v-brake sein.

Bin im Moment noch mit Trial MTB  unterwegs, 
merke aber langsam das 
es besser wäre umzusteigen.

will aber auf keinen Fall mehr wie 400 bis 500 euronen ausgeben.

einfach mal Angebote mit geo-daten und foto per PN an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (4. Juni 2009)

Suche immer noch monty ti lenker!


----------



## cmd (4. Juni 2009)

Suche Trial-tauglichen Rahmen mit Sattelaufnahme.
z.B.:Echo ES2 oder Pure,
Koxx Code, Yaabaa Muruoura,
Norco Ryan Leech Frame , GT Zaskar LE, Cannondale Beast of the East oder ähnliches,
evtl. auch ein Giant Rahmen in der Art wie ihn Martin Ashton gefahren ist oder ...
Kann auch ein NoName Rahmen sein, hauptsache kettenstreben sind nicht zu lang.


----------



## pruedi0 (6. Juni 2009)

*20" Bike für Einsteiger gesucht!!!​*
Suche ein 20" Bike für den Einstieg. Preis +/- 600 Euro!

Würde auch nur einen Rahmen kaufen um mir ein Bike aufzubauen!

Mfg pruedi0


----------



## Peter S. (7. Juni 2009)

suche:

- gabel 26" mit v-brake aufnahme
- gu tp 26" rahmen von 07 oder 08


----------



## D E N N I S (8. Juni 2009)

brauch ne gute VR Bremse Hebel Links 

Ne Try All oder so am besten was von Hope 180mm


----------



## kamo-i (9. Juni 2009)

Bietet z.Z. eig. keiner nen gebrauchtes 26´er an ? Wäre ggfs. interessiert... Marke egal. Hauptsache nicht zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benzman22 (10. Juni 2009)

suche gabel 26" mit magura 4-punkt aufnahme. am liebsten trialtech oder echo urban sollte max. 1 jahr alt sein.

gruß basti


----------



## duro e (11. Juni 2009)

suche 26er starrgabel , mit cantisockel . marke egal , auch ebay zeugs geht . farbe auch egal , sollte aber nicht zerschranzt sein die gabel . so 30-35euro würd ich ausgeben können oder halt eventuell vielleicht gegen meine vordere hs33 05 tauschen. macht mal angebote bitte


----------



## kamo-i (11. Juni 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> suche 26er starrgabel , mit cantisockel . marke egal , auch ebay zeugs geht . farbe auch egal , sollte aber nicht zerschranzt sein die gabel . so 30-35euro würd ich ausgeben können oder halt eventuell vielleicht gegen meine vordere hs33 05 tauschen. macht mal angebote bitte



dann nimm doch eine hier von:
http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Fahrradt...bZ5QQ_sidZ90329712QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Juni 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> dann nimm doch eine hier von:
> http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Fahrradt...bZ5QQ_sidZ90329712QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322



ob er damit glücklich wird??? die sind manchmal recht schief die dinger!


----------



## -OX- (11. Juni 2009)

@Duro e

also ich habe mir die FLD 555 bestellt..
nächste Woche sollte sie kommen dann kann ich dir ja sagen wie sie ist 
oder was für einen Eindruck sie macht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Juni 2009)

Der Schaft ist halt nur eben billig eingeklebt..
Meine


----------



## kamo-i (11. Juni 2009)

Qualität habe ich ehrlich gesagt dabei nicht beachtet. Sollte ja auch keine Empfehlung sein. Nur ein stiller Hinwweis, dass es diese Möglichkeit gibt. ^^ Aber was will er bei den Preisvorstellungen erwarten (?) Sonst halt gebraucht - klar...

^^


----------



## -OX- (11. Juni 2009)

@Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl 

wow du macht mir Hoffnung 

magst kurz erzÃ¤hlen wies passiert ist und wie du es gemerkt hast.
Wie lange hattest du sie bis dahin gefahren ?


----------



## duro e (11. Juni 2009)

ja also martin der beansprucht das material auch sehr hahahaha . ne mal spaß bei seite , sind die echt nur verklebt , weil ich hab keine lust das mir dann die gabel auf einmal flöten geht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Juni 2009)

Keine Panik, war meine erste Trialgabel 
Ca. 2 Jahre waren es, hatte dort aber nie wirklich groÃe Dinge gemacht.

Passiert war es, als ich einfach an einer Ampel gebremst hatte. Es fÃ¼hlte sich auf einmal an, als hÃ¤tte man mÃ¤chtig Spiel im Steuersatz. Direkt gebrochen war sie auch nicht, ich konnte sie aber hin und her biegen, bis ich sie in der Hand hatte 

Keine Panik also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (12. Juni 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> ja also martin der beansprucht das material auch sehr hahahaha . ne mal spaß bei seite , sind die echt nur verklebt , weil ich hab keine lust das mir dann die gabel auf einmal flöten geht.


Eigentlich alle Alugabeln mit Stahlschaft (Forxx) sind verklebt und viele reine Alugabeln (Syntace) auch. Dagegen spricht nichts. Wie willste Alu und Stahl sonst verbinden?


----------



## der_gassmann (12. Juni 2009)

Servus !

Ich glaub ich hab da genau das richtige für dich.

Hast du vieleicht interesse an einen Koxx ??

Könnte dir auch Bilder schicken


----------



## Georg G. (12. Juni 2009)

@ ecols: du kannst alu und stahl zusammensprengen..  hatten wir heut erst das thema.. hält bombenfest, aber ob dieses system für ne gabel so von vorteil is, ist fraglich..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juni 2009)

HÃ¤tte jemand einen linken Marta Hebel abzugeben? Muss auch nicht sofort sein.


----------



## peathal (13. Juni 2009)

*Suche komplettes Trialbike 26''

*Wahrscheinlich nur gebraucht für unter 600 EUR zu bekommen ;-)
Ich freue mich auf Angebote (am Besten mit Bild + Komponenten) via pm oder email: peathal ät yahoo punkt de !!


----------



## ecols (13. Juni 2009)

Georg G. schrieb:


> @ ecols: du kannst alu und stahl zusammensprengen..  hatten wir heut erst das thema.. hält bombenfest, aber ob dieses system für ne gabel so von vorteil is, ist fraglich..


ist auch nur ne klemmverbindung.. also tauglich wenn gut gemacht..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Juni 2009)

Tuscht jemand mit mir einen Echo 19" HR Felgenring (einer der guten Ã¤lteren, cnc?) mit 32Loch..
gegen:
einen x-beliebigen 19" Ring in 36 Loch?


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (14. Juni 2009)

eXtremdirtbiker schrieb:


> suche ne 32°hr nabe,135mm,für schraubritzel.....


immer noch,hat nicht irgendwer noch eine rumliegen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Juni 2009)

Ich suche bald einen Rockring fÃ¼r 18 Zahn Ritzel, gerne zerschranzt und hÃ¤sslich, Hauptsache er ist noch fahrbar und kostet wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasha (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,ich bin auf der suche nach einem INSPIRED FOURPLAY Rahmen,blau wär ganz nett 
Ich bin für jegliche angebote offen!
Danke


----------



## MisterLimelight (15. Juni 2009)

den rahmen in gebraucht und günstig zu bekommen ist derzeit so warscheinlich wie nen 6er im Lotto - aber frag in einem Jahr nochmal nach ;-)
p.s.: ER fährt jetzt den braunen


----------



## Sasha (15. Juni 2009)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht :/
also ich frag hier eigentlich nur nach,weil er ja auch neu ausverkauft ist!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juni 2009)

Ein Front-Freilauf freundliches ISIS Lager brÃ¤uchte ich auch noch.
Also perfekterweise 68*128mm.
Gerne auch gebraucht, so lange es noch lÃ¤uft und kein Spiel hat. Etwas Knarzen oder so kann ich zur Not in Kauf nehmen, wenns denn gÃ¼nstig ist !


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. Juni 2009)

suche eine 26" Federgabel 100mm federweg und cantisockeln


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. Juni 2009)

Suche Allerhand leichten Stuff! (Fahre Full Disc)

Alles außer Rahmen und Hinterrad. Leicht ist Vorraussetzung!
20" Parts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crystals (16. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute.
Ich suche nen 26" Trial Bike kompl oder auch Rahmen 
würde auch den inspired fourplay 24" nehmen.
wäre echt nett wenn sich wer bei mir melden würde pn't mich bitte =)
und preis bei  einem Komplettbike sollte bei rund 800 euro sein
bei nem neueren und richtig gutem modell auch bei 1000 euro
bei den Rahmen sollte alles so im 350 euro bereich oder tiefer liegen 
dann vielen dank schonmal 

gruß Chris ^^


----------



## D E N N I S (17. Juni 2009)

wer hat nen 26" Zoll rahmen für mich wer was hat einfach anbieten!!

such nen schön steilen vorbau wie der  vracing vorbau und einen ungekürzten lenker.


----------



## cmd (20. Juni 2009)

Suche Trial-tauglichen Rahmen mit Sattelaufnahme.

z.B.:Echo ES2 oder Pure, Koxx Code, Yaabaa Muruoura, Monty Urban, Base TA26,
Batch KOT Trials, Curtis T1 Comp, DeSalvo Stock Trials, Ellsworth Specialist Trials,
Giant Trials Team, Identiti Judge, Leeson Clear, Pace RC250 Trials,Pashley Trials, 
Norco Team Trials , GT Zaskar LE, Cannondale Beast of the East oder ähnliches,

Kann auch ein NoName Rahmen sein, hauptsache kettenstreben sind nicht zu lang.


----------



## Dr.Koxx (21. Juni 2009)

Tag! Suche n 20er Trial-Komplettbike, also mit allem Pipapo bis allerhöchstens 600. wär super.
Gruß ich


----------



## ungartrial (21. Juni 2009)

Ich suche 26" Rahmen mit horizontal dropout.116-135 ist egal.

Geo kb:
1075-1090
+20-50
1.6-2.00kg


----------



## Peter S. (21. Juni 2009)

suche:

- 26" gabel mit v-brake aufnahme (Hersteller vorerst egal, hauptsache trialtauglich)
- 26" vr-felgenring in schwarz mit runden löchern

wer was hat...pm an mich und am besten mit bild


----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. Juni 2009)

Suche 2 26" Komplettbikes im Bereich um die 1000 (pro Bike natürlich...)

Also wenn jemand etwas feines gebrauchtes hat, bitte melden.


----------



## TST-Blade (21. Juni 2009)

Moin Gemeinde,
ich suche ein 20" Bike, zustand is total egal sollte so billig wie möglich sein. Klar Rahmen sollte keine Risse/Dellen haben und das Bike sollte möglichst komplett sein.

Greez Toby


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juni 2009)

Suche einen gÃ¼nstigen 26" Rahmen, gerne inkl. Gabel und Hinterrad. Radstand sollte eher auf der kurzen Seite sein. Vertikale oder horizontale Ausfallenden sind erstmal egal. Vierpunktaufnahme oder Cantisockel ist wurscht.
Hinterrad: Mit Freilaufnabe oder fÃ¼r Freilaufritzel.
Preis: Alles zusammen mÃ¶glichst nicht Ã¼ber 200â¬. Kann gerne alles etwas vermackt sein, ich brauche einfach was um wieder reinzukommen. Wenn ich dabei bleibe gibts irgendwann eh was ordentliches.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Juni 2009)

Ich bin ab dem 1. Juli gewillt eine Kurbel zu kaufen.
160mm/20"
Isis
Erstmal bitte alles anbeiten

Je nach Zustand bis 60,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. Juni 2009)

da will wohl einer middleburn?


----------



## t.s.92 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo, suche ein Trialbike von Koxx, Monty, Echo, Parts sind mir
eigentlich egal, sollte nur stabil sein und nicht zu viel wiegen, wenn´s geht auch m. Scheibenbremsen, Radgröße auch egal, preislich hätte ich an so 400 gedacht. Kann ruhig auch schon älter sein.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Juni 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ein Front-Freilauf freundliches ISIS Lager brÃ¤uchte ich auch noch.
> Also perfekterweise 68*128mm.
> Gerne auch gebraucht, so lange es noch lÃ¤uft und kein Spiel hat. Etwas Knarzen oder so kann ich zur Not in Kauf nehmen, wenns denn gÃ¼nstig ist !



Brand aktuell!
Es muss doch etwas bei euch rumliegen, egal wie es aussieht, wenn es technisch noch halbwegs in Ordnung ist! 
Die MaÃe mÃ¼ssen wie gesagt zum Frontfreilauf passen..

Martin


----------



## Peter S. (24. Juni 2009)

Peter S. schrieb:


> suche:
> 
> - 26" gabel mit v-brake aufnahme (Hersteller vorerst egal, hauptsache trialtauglich)
> - 26" vr-felgenring in schwarz mit runden löchern
> ...



suche immer noch die teile da oben 
keiner was da 
naja... kommt noch was dazu 


suche:

- HR hope pro 2 (32Loch) 135mm, oder irgendwas anderes was laut rappelt mit 32Loch und 135mm


----------



## kamo-i (25. Juni 2009)

Suche eine Hope Pro II Trials HR-Nabe mit 32 Loch. Aber nicht in rot, blau, oder gold.


----------



## md_m6 (25. Juni 2009)

Suche eine 26" Trial / Starr- Gabel mit IS2000 Aufnahme.

Evtl. hat jamand noch eine im Fundus.....


Merci


----------



## kamo-i (25. Juni 2009)

Weiß jetzt ja nicht wie guenstig/welche Qualy es sein soll, aber die kennst du, oder?
http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Fahrradt...5QQ_sidZ90329712?_nkw=-rennrad*&submit=Finden


----------



## D E N N I S (25. Juni 2009)

*Suche einen 2005er HS33 Bremsgriff für rechts .!!  bitte melden *


----------



## TST-Blade (25. Juni 2009)

Moin,
ich brauch dringend ein par isis kurbeln (fürs 26") meine pedale sind vorhin abgefallen 

greez Toby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Juni 2009)

Suche nun:
Avid (oder kompatibel) Disc Adapter von is2000 auf PM VR 160mm.


----------



## 221pr`v (27. Juni 2009)

Suche immernoch einen weißen Monti ti-lenker  wenn es geht nicht älter als ein Jahr


----------



## Biketrial (27. Juni 2009)

Biketrial schrieb:


> Suche 19" Hinterrad oder Nabe (36 Loch) mit/und 14er Ritzel.



Bin immer noch auf der Suche!!!

Die Lochanzahl ist nur bei einer einzelnen Nabe von Bedeutung.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Juni 2009)

HS 33 fur gunstig. Gerne auch unbefüllt oder ohne Beläge. Optik ist wurscht. Lange Bremsleitung für hinten wäre gut, muss aber nicht.

135er Trailnabe mit Freilaufkassettenkörper oder Aufnahme für Freilaufschraubritzel. Auch fur gunstig!


----------



## hardbike85 (29. Juni 2009)

hey 

suche ganz dringent halteschellenfür magura 4 punkt aufnahme.
GANZ dringent.
wer kann helfen???


----------



## hardbike85 (29. Juni 2009)

achso habe ich vergessen ich bräuchte auch noch zwei kurbeln fürs 26"isis aufnahme.
müssen nur funktionieren optich egal.
schonmal danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-trial (29. Juni 2009)

hallo, 

ich bin hier neu im Forum und hab mit dem trialen so weit es mim fahrrad ging schon angefangen. Ich bin auf der suche nach irgendeinem bike, dass sich dafür eignet. Ich bin Schüler und hab im Moment ein Monatseinkommen von ca. 20-40euro. 
wenn ich mir eins zulegen will muss ich wahrscheinlich erstmal sparen, oder hat jemand eins zu hause rumliegen, was er für par euronen hergeben will.

LG
Tobi


----------



## D E N N I S (30. Juni 2009)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> *Suche einen 2005er HS33 Bremsgriff für rechts .!!  bitte melden *



suche immer noch und dann noch 
eine Hope Try all oder andere Hope für vorne Griff links ...


----------



## erwinosius (30. Juni 2009)

Suche nen Vorbau mit ca 125mm und 25°.  Oder ne ähnliche Geometrie.


----------



## Goettinger (30. Juni 2009)

im LOOOKing for ECHO SUPA TRIAL reifen 20 zoll.... jaja ich weiss... SUPA heissen die wirklich... gebraucht und neu, einfach alles anbieten... THX

nehme auch gern monty reifen mit diesen oldschool profil ( 4eckige noppen.. )


----------



## D E N N I S (1. Juli 2009)

*SUCHE HS§§ BREMSGRIFF FÜR RECHTS 05er modell ,  eine Hope Try All Bremse für vorne griff Links ... und irgendwelche pedalen 


bitte melden*


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juli 2009)

-Freilaufritzel 18 Zähne

-Gabel 26" mit Discaufnahme

(Bin bis Sonntag Abend ohne Internet, ihr dürft trotzdem gerne was anbieten)


----------



## cmd (1. Juli 2009)

Suche Trial-tauglichen Rahmen mit Sattelaufnahme.

z.B.:Echo ES2 oder Pure, Koxx Code, Yaabaa Muruoura, Monty Urban, Base TA26,
Batch KOT Trials, Curtis T1 Comp, DeSalvo Stock Trials, Ellsworth Specialist Trials,
Giant Trials Team, Identiti Judge, Leeson Clear, Pace RC250 Trials,Pashley Trials, 
Norco Team Trials , GT Zaskar LE, Cannondale Beast of the East oder ähnliches,

Kann auch ein NoName Rahmen sein, hauptsache kettenstreben sind nicht zu lang.


----------



## djinges (2. Juli 2009)

Suche ne stabile Gabel 26 " mit mindestens 190 mm Gabelschaft


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juli 2009)

Ich brauche ein paar BelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r die HS33.
Am besten TryAll oder Ãhnliches. Etwas hÃ¤rter sollten sie sein. Gerne auch schon bisschen was runter, so lange noch recht gerade


----------



## TST-Blade (6. Juli 2009)

Ich suche immernoch eine (bzw. zwei) 170er ISIS Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juli 2009)

135er 26" Hinterrad mit Nabe für Schraubritzel.


----------



## schmitti (7. Juli 2009)

Suche DRINGEND ne 26 zoll gabel mit scheibenaufnahme! Brauch sie spätetstens am freitag wegen ner show.....grüße simon


----------



## Hardtech87 (9. Juli 2009)

moinsen
bin nach langem mal wieder hier und suche ein noch gutes aber so günstiges wie möglich 20" trialbike!
danke schon ma 
und am besten per pn
gruß martin


----------



## 221pr`v (9. Juli 2009)

Hi, suche immernoch einen Monty ti lenker oder vergleichbares für wenig Geld. Muss auch nicht weiß sein, schwarz wäre auch sehr passend !

Gruß,
Norm


----------



## gatto1410 (9. Juli 2009)

weiter den 9kilo entgegen-suche mag pedale mit titanachse..wenns jeht in grau oder schwarz..


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juli 2009)

Einen 4-Punktbrakebooster bräuchte ich noch.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. Juli 2009)

Suche Konifizierte Speichen fürs 19" hinterrad, eigentlich egal, Hauptsache LEICHT


----------



## Evo-8 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich suche XT oder hollowtech kurbeln am besten günstig halt am besten mit bashguard/rockring un 22 zähne oder halt das kleine kettenblatt halt zum trialen


----------



## dane08 (11. Juli 2009)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (13. Juli 2009)

Suche Koxx Karbon. Oder Atomz. Oder was anderes mit +35mm BB. Aber komplett!

Hat wer was? Ich will es!


----------



## Evo-8 (14. Juli 2009)

Suche dringend ne trial kurbel am besten mit kettenblatt und bashguard/rockring muss aber nicht
Oder Eine XT oder Hollowtech kurbel auch am besten mit kettenblatt klein also so 22 zähne und bashguard/rockring


----------



## -OX- (14. Juli 2009)

Suche ein 35° vorbau für 31,8 mit 110mm

Silbern oder Schwarz...
Procraft oder BBB ähnlich (also ohne Schweißnaht (One Piece Design))


----------



## Evo-8 (18. Juli 2009)

Suche immernoch dringend ne trial kurbel am besten mit kettenblatt und bashguard/rockring muss aber nicht
Oder Eine XT oder Hollowtech kurbel auch am besten mit kettenblatt klein also so 22 zähne und bashguard/rockring 
Einfach mal anbieten!


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Juli 2009)

will jemand mit mir reifen tauschen? 

ich hab VR conti mountain king supersonic 2.2 (profil 90% etwa) und HR maxxis minion 2.5 40er mischung (Profil 60% etwa, teils beschnitten).

ich hätt gern tryall reifen!


----------



## curry4king (20. Juli 2009)

suche 26" Tryall Hinterreifen mit noch guter seitenwand aber keinem profil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panoko16 (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo, suche für Einsteiger ein wirklich günstiges 20" Trial Rad! Muss wirklich nicht gut ausgestattet sein V-Brake würdens ja auch tun...
Preis is das wichtigste!
Am liebsten was älteres, wo man einen Sattel montieren kann!


----------



## Trialside (20. Juli 2009)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198458/cat/51


----------



## curry4king (23. Juli 2009)

suche federn aus einem Monty Freilauf


----------



## siggi19 (24. Juli 2009)

suche hs33 bremshebel mit langen hebeln.

bitte alles anbieten was ihr habt, am besten recht günstig.

gruß siggi


----------



## adrenalindave (24. Juli 2009)

hallo wer nen rahmen oder gabel hat in 20 zoll und laufrad hinten bitte an bieten billig bitte


----------



## kamo-i (25. Juli 2009)

Suche RINGEND einen Carbon-Brake Booster für V-Brakes. Auch gerne Links wenn Ihr einen Shop kennt. DANKE!!!


----------



## adrenalindave (25. Juli 2009)

hallo ich such nen brake boster für ne hs33 evo 2 wo man oben drauf machen kann


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Juli 2009)

Suche:

2x Avid BB7 Bremssättel für eine Freundin.


----------



## tobsen (28. Juli 2009)

gatto1410 schrieb:


> weiter den 9kilo entgegen-suche mag pedale mit titanachse..wenns jeht in grau oder schwarz..



hab da was... meld dich halt mal im forum an, damit man 
dich auch kontaktieren kann....

(wow, das reimt sich ...)


----------



## t.s.92 (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo, suche ein Einsteiger-Trialbike bis 600 von Koxx,Echo,Monty,Adamant usw.
Wenn´s geht mit Scheibenbremsen, andere Parts egal, Hauptsache nicht zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (29. Juli 2009)

Ich suche einen 26" Rahmen. Alles anbieten!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Juli 2009)

SCHEISS EGAL OB ICH HIER GEGEN regeln verstoße !!!

willkommen im trial herr felix


----------



## Sherco (1. August 2009)

Wir suchen alle Arten von Trial-Hindernissen zu günstigen preisen.(epals etc.)

Plz 38458.

Wäre klasse,wenn sich was in der nähe finden lässt.


----------



## T.K.O. (1. August 2009)

@tobsen..dann lass mal hören..bin gespannt..


----------



## kamo-i (3. August 2009)

Suche ne AVID Single Digit 7 fürs VR. Wenn dann aber recht zügig, weil ich Sie mir sonst bei BMO hole...


----------



## T.K.O. (7. August 2009)

..suche wellgo mag mit titan achse..gerne in schwarz..wenn nicht schwarz is auch nicht schlimm..


----------



## Levelboss (8. August 2009)

Suche:
26" Hinterradfelge
32 Loch und sollte noch einigermaßen rund sein


----------



## suave (8. August 2009)

Bin auf der suche nach nen 26" trial bike ! marke egal ! zustand soll gut sein ! wer was hat, bitte mit bild und preis melden !


----------



## hardbike85 (9. August 2009)

moije 

suche 20" trial bike.
 bitte pn schreiben.
muss schnell gehen 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruen (10. August 2009)

Suche 
Kettenspanner für Quandonabe.
Gewicht egal.
Meldet euch ma


----------



## Evo-8 (11. August 2009)

Suche kurbel am besten 4-kant ne LX oder XT oder ne trial kurbel
am besten mit bashguard/rockring
einfach melden


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. August 2009)

Suche Tauschpartner:
Biete:
Schwarzen TryAll Felgering 26", 32Â°, einmal nur geflext  fÃ¼r's Hinterrad

Suche:
VR Felgenring 26", Lochfelge, Farbe ist wurscht, 32Â°, guter Zustand, rund sollte sie sein


----------



## Helium (14. August 2009)

Suche nach einem gut erhaltenen 26er Trialbike, Koxx oder Echo, einfach mit Bild und Preisvorstellung anbieten.


----------



## t.s.92 (16. August 2009)

Hallo suche einen echo aufklebersatz, weiß vielleicht auch einer wo man
die neu herkriegt?


----------



## trialmaster21 (17. August 2009)

Hallo,
suche dringend ein schaltauge für ein bt raven 6.0....
Hat jemand was passendes oder eine idee wo ich sowas schnell her bekomm?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (17. August 2009)

trialmaster21 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche dringend ein schaltauge für ein bt raven 6.0....
> Hat jemand was passendes oder eine idee wo ich sowas schnell her bekomm?
> Danke schon mal.


Schaltauge Nummer 5 bei Trialmarkt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. August 2009)

Vielleicht habe ich noch so eins....


----------



## ride (17. August 2009)

suche ebenfalls ein 26" Trialbike. Geo und Ausstattung sollte schon den heuitgen Standards entsprechen, ansonsten darfs ruhig gebrauchspuren aufweisen.  wer was hat, einfach eine pn schreiben! thx


----------



## T.K.O. (20. August 2009)

..suche trialrahmen in 26"..nen short..-alles anbieten mit bild bitte..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. August 2009)

Suche einen etwas flacheren Vorbau fÃ¼r mein 20". 150*35 ist mir viel zu hoch, selbst mit maximal gekÃ¼rzten Schaft. 

Sollte ungeschweiÃt sein, 31.8mm Klemmung.

KÃ¶nnte tauschen gegen einen Procraft Vorbau 150*35 in schwarz. 
Hat zwei kleine Risse an den unteren Schrauben der Kappe, tut der StabilitÃ¤t aber keinen groÃen Abbruch. WÃ¼rde den auch noch lange fahren.


----------



## ChrisKing (22. August 2009)

ich such einen oder zwei conti mountain king 2.2 supersonic. profil sollte noch gut was dran sein...

würde auch tauschen - hätte zwei nobby nic evo 2.25 zu bieten..


----------



## Sherco (23. August 2009)

suche 2x Hope mono trial bremse(neuere version) in 160mm
sowie eine 20" HR disk nabe.


Angebote bitte per PM.


----------



## Evo-8 (23. August 2009)

Suche ne trial kurbel sollte nicht all zu teuer sein oder ne Shimano xt oder so
am besten mit bashguard


----------



## Krumbi (24. August 2009)

hallo, ich will mit Trialbiken anfangen und brauch aber noch ein Trial bike. egal ob 20" oder 26" bitte alles was für unter 400 verkauft wird anbieten...
angebote bitte als PN


----------



## Michael83 (26. August 2009)

Suche: Vorbau Try All NUC 150mm 30° (31.8mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suave (29. August 2009)

das hört sich bisschen blöd an aber ich suche eine rechnung für einen ECHO PUR 26" bike !  weil will mein bike gegen diebstahl versichern und die versicherung braucht dafür einen kaufbeleg und den habe ich leider nicht ! eine kopie würde mir vollkommen genügen. hoffe da kann mir einer weiter helfen.

mfg niko


----------



## t.s.92 (31. August 2009)

Hallo, suche ein paar Trial-Teile
-20" Laufrad vorne
-Kettenspanner
-Trial-Pedale 
-Trial-Lenker
-Maxxis Creepy Crawler vorne 20"
-Kurbeln und Innenlager

Für Antworten wäre ich dankbar


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. September 2009)

Ich suche einen linken Hebel fÃ¼r Mechnik-Gebrauch.

Gut und gÃ¼nstig waÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich am besten 

Alles Ã¡ la Avid SD 7, SL, XTR... Am besten alles mit dem RÃ¤dchen oben


----------



## Monty221pro (3. September 2009)

Halleo, ich suche ein gebrauchtes HR Laufrad mit industrielager,hab mit kronus schlechte erfahrungen gemacht.................Bitte melden

Außerdem such ich ein gebrauchtes kamel 08


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. September 2009)

Ich suche nun auch eine Kurbel:
Isis, 170mm (26"), fÃ¼r Frontfreilauf+Rockring
Technisch sollte sie in Ordnung sein, an sonsten gilt wie immer:
*Optik und Alter sind Latte! So lange gut fahrbar und Daten wie oben!*


----------



## Next (5. September 2009)

Hi, ich hab da noch nen trial bike 26" übrig weil ich mir jetzt nen neues zusammen stellen möchte ( Inspired Fourplay) und würde mein bike abgeben.
Ist nen Gu "typhoon" rahmen mit Echo,VIZ,Magura,Grimeca....Alsooo nicht das schlechteste bike und zum einstieg eigentlich was nettes...
bei interesse einfach anschreiben und dann kann ich euch nen paar Fotos schicken


----------



## Kohlwheelz (5. September 2009)

Hallo, Suche eine vordere Scheibenbremse am liebsten ne hope die leicht ist und geht wie sau. Wenn einer was hat bitte anbieten. Soll für vorne sein und normale scheibenbremsaufnahme...

Gruß Christoph


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. September 2009)

Suche 15 Zahn Schraubritzel.
Auch gebraucht, so lange die ZÃ¤hne noch i.O. sind


----------



## chrizzly.k (6. September 2009)

*HILFE*

20" gesucht, alles anbieten, über Preise kann man reden!!!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (9. September 2009)

Ich suche ne Felge fÃ¼r vorn. Ist mir relativ egal was. Hauptsache nicht allzubreit und um 15â¬.

Sowas wie zac 20 oder so reicht mir. Ich brauch 'n VR fÃ¼rs stadtrad.

Der traum wÃ¤re ja ne Mavic D521...

schreibt mir am besten ne mail: [email protected]


----------



## marty1993 (12. September 2009)

Howdy!
nach 4 jahren BMX will ich nun auf Trial umsteigen.
dafür suche ich nun das passende Rädchen.
bei 20zoll will ich schon bleiben.
Budget sind so 500 euro, gerne weniger.

bitte bilder und alles an
[email protected]
oder
[email protected]

schönen Abend
Marty


----------



## LauraPalmer (13. September 2009)

und - schon Erfolg bei den MILFs gehabt?


----------



## kamo-i (13. September 2009)

!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. September 2009)

*170 (175)mm Isis-Kurbel *fÃ¼r Frontfreilauf+Rockring
Zustand (Kratzer, Lackabrieb, Schleifspuren) und Farbe vollkommen egal, so lange technisch (Gewinde, Isis-Aufnahme) in Ordnung.
GÃ¼nstigst bitte 

*68*128mm Innenlager*
Alles egal, hauptsache Isis/spielfrei

Martin


----------



## ParkwayDrive (18. September 2009)

HI,
Ich such ein *Vorderes und Hinteres Laufrad. (26")*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D E N N I S (18. September 2009)

Suche eine starre gabel 26" mit scheibenbremsaufnahme


----------



## ParkwayDrive (18. September 2009)

Suche noch einen Steuersatz.


----------



## D E N N I S (19. September 2009)

*Suche dringend 24" reifen !

und einen coolen lenker und vorbau für den marino weis leider nich was ich dafür nehmen soll bitte anbieten was ihr habt!*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2009)

Nun suche ich nur noch ein Tretlager, 68*122-128mm, isis, gebraucht aber spielfrei!

Danke!


----------



## kamo-i (21. September 2009)

*Suche DRINGEND eine 26" Alu Starrgabel mit Disc-Aufnahme !!!* Am besten stabil aber nicht zuuu schwer... Bitte alles Anbieten --> PN! 

DANKE!


----------



## t.s.92 (21. September 2009)

Hallo, suche ein paar Teile für mein ZOO! Python:
-20" Alu Starrgabel, mit Canti-Sockeln(für HS33), nicht zu schwer.
bis 35(kann auch stärker benutzt sein)
-Trial Pedale(Doppelkäfig)
- Trial-Reifen 20" fürs Vorderrrad
- Innenlager+Kurbeln mit Freilauf


----------



## CityTrial (21. September 2009)

Holla,

Suche Schrauben für die 4-Punkt Aufnahme, verständlicherweise und auch zwangsweise für die Halteschellen.
Ob lang oder kurz ist egal..Brauch auf jeden Fall welche.
Bitte per PM ,danke 

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## D E N N I S (24. September 2009)

suche ne stahlflexleitung für eine hs33 hinten


----------



## ingoingo (24. September 2009)

suche einen Freilaufabzieher (der mit den 4 Klauen)

lg Ingo


----------



## BlueJack (24. September 2009)

Suche nen neuen oder gebrauchten Vorbau mit den Maßen 150mm (Länge) 35° und ner 1 1/8" Klemmung (31,8 mm), also so einer wie der hier:
Procraft Vorbau
Bitte alles anbieten mit preislichen Vorstellungen.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (24. September 2009)

suche weißen monty ti lenker! würde auch gegen einen toxin und ein bisschen geld tauschen!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (26. September 2009)

ich suche 1 oder 2 Nehmerkolben für eine HS33, wenn möglich neu.


----------



## Monty98 (26. September 2009)

ich glaub viel günstiger wirds nicht

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p853_Magura-Bremskolbenpaar---schwarz.html

sorry für die Werbung...


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. September 2009)

#Hat jemand Naben!?

Bräuchte fuer hinten was stabiles und für Vorne was leichtes..

#Pedalen 

Magnesium wäre nett, kann sehr gebraucht sein.


----------



## BlueJack (27. September 2009)

BlueJack schrieb:


> Suche nen neuen oder gebrauchten Vorbau mit den Maßen 150mm (Länge) 35° und ner 1 1/8" Klemmung (31,8 mm), also so einer wie der hier:
> Procraft Vorbau
> Bitte alles anbieten mit preislichen Vorstellungen.



Immernoch aktuell und dringend!
(sorry für pushen)

LG


----------



## hillo123 (27. September 2009)

Hallo, ich suche jemanden der mit mir ein gut erhaltenes monti 221 ti mit nem pro rahmen tauscht
(hope mono trial hinten, hs33 vorne echo kurbel try all laufrad hinten sonst alle teile ti) gegen ein gutes 26 zoll oder ein 20 zoll koxx
bilder kann ich auch gerne welche uppen


----------



## KAMIkazerider (27. September 2009)

Monty98 schrieb:


> ich glaub viel günstiger wirds nicht
> 
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p853_Magura-Bremskolbenpaar---schwarz.html
> 
> sorry für die Werbung...



Danke


----------



## D E N N I S (27. September 2009)

suche monti ti lenker 
Kurbeln mit RR und Fron Freilauf
und eine 26" Gabel mit disc aufnahme


----------



## ingoingo (28. September 2009)

ingoingo schrieb:


> suche einen Freilaufabzieher (der mit den 4 Klauen)
> 
> lg Ingo




hmm suche nochmal einen der stabiler als der von try all ist:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (28. September 2009)

Suche "Slide-Kettenspanner". Also solch einen der die Kette schleifend nach unten drückt. Auch gerne nur Infos, wo man Sie im Netz noch aus D bekommen kann...

Danke.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. September 2009)

na im baumarkt... da gab es doch schon ein paar bastelein aus einem alten (möglichst gut gehärtetem) eisensägeblatt, nem kleinen blechwinkel und einem pvc oder pom block... 
oder, nimm ne alte vbrake und bau einen der hebelarme mit nem röllchen um.


----------



## ingoingo (29. September 2009)

suche jetzt einen *Defekten eno Freilauf*, 

mir reicht auch das *Innenteil*!

viell. kann ich dann doch noch meine Kurbel eloxieren....


lg Ingo


----------



## schmitti (30. September 2009)

Suche ne 180er Disc.....


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. September 2009)

Centerlock?


----------



## ParkwayDrive (30. September 2009)

HI,

Suche eine *Vorderradnabe 32 Loch mit Diskaufnahme*
danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (1. Oktober 2009)

gesucht wird zum Aufbau eines 20"-Zweitrades, was meine Freundin benutzen wird, folgendes:

-hinteres Laufrad, gern auch einzeln (Nabe 116mm, Felge, Ritzel)
-Isis-Kurbeln
-Freilauf
-Kette

möglichst leicht und günstig.
Danke,
Björn


----------



## BlueJack (2. Oktober 2009)

Suche *DRINGEND* Monty Ti (für nich allzuviel Geld, als Schüler is mein Budget leider begrenzt) oder Monty Pro Lenker!
Bitte per PN melden, wenn wer noch was davon rumfliegen hat.

LG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich nehme an, es hat niemand ein 16 Zahn Schraubritzel rumfliegen?


----------



## TST-Blade (3. Oktober 2009)

Suche noch immer 170mm ISIS Kurbeln.
Einfach mal alles anbieten. Danke.

greez Toby


----------



## CityTrial (4. Oktober 2009)

Suche einen 26" er Vorbau. Maße erstmal egal, Vorschläge sind erstmal wichtig. 

Diese bitte per PN 

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Oktober 2009)

grobe maße musst schon angeben, wie zb lenkerklemmung... und ne länge sollte dir besser auch vorschweben.


----------



## bike 20 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich habe hier noch ein Echo HIFI Vorbau rumliegen.


----------



## knipsa (5. Oktober 2009)

Suche 26 Zoll Trialrad für blutigen Anfänger. Am liebsten im Raum Hessen.


----------



## Robin_Meier (5. Oktober 2009)

moin leutz  
ich bin auf der suche nach nem schön tiefen 20" rahmen mit 4punkt aufnahme  wenns geht auch ne gabel dazu mit 4 punkt 
will mir nämlich nen schönes street rad zusammen baun hab nich so die ahnung was für ne geo optimal is aber sowas wie echo light, zhi zm1 oder auch gerne nen zoo! 

besten dank im vorraus 

PS: gewicht is mir auch egal solange der preis einigermaßen stimmt 

ROBIN = )


----------



## D E N N I S (5. Oktober 2009)

hi suche noch nen halbwegs gut erhaltenen felgenring für hinten ... 26" 32 loch
Kurbel mit Frontfreilauf und RR
26" gabel mit disc aufnahme
lenker und einen vorbau
und einen hs33 griff für rechts
ein 24" HR mit Freilauf 


bitte melden wer etwas hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian G (9. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Ich suche einen Hs33 Brems-Griff für die rechte seite ( sollte dicht sein und keine Risse haben )
wer noch einen hat bitte bei mir melden...

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. Oktober 2009)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich suche einen Hs33 Hebel für die rechte seite ( sollte dicht sein und keine Risse haben )
> wer noch einen hat bitte bei mir melden...
> ...



du meinst Brems-Griff, sorry für das "offtopic" sollte missverständnisse vermeiden, vllt kann nen moderator seinen post ja noch ändern, danke!


----------



## duro e (9. Oktober 2009)

suche vbrake adapter , vbrake und vbrake bremshebel .
würde am liebsten tauschen gegen hs33 04 fürs hinterrad , mit halteschellen und braunen tryall belägen .


----------



## BlueJack (9. Oktober 2009)

BlueJack schrieb:


> Suche *DRINGEND* Monty Ti (für nich allzuviel Geld, als Schüler is mein Budget leider begrenzt) oder Monty Pro Lenker!
> Bitte per PN melden, wenn wer noch was davon rumfliegen hat.



Hat denn wirklich keiner eines davon rumliegen? Wollte es eig so gut es geht vermeiden auf den Neukauf zurückzugreifen =/

LG


----------



## 221pr`v (9. Oktober 2009)

Herr Gott im Himmel den Pro Lenker bekommst du fÃ¼r 19 â¬ neu. Billiger geht es doch nicht mehr....


----------



## BlueJack (9. Oktober 2009)

jah jah, aber der ti wär noch n tacken besser


----------



## Eisbein (9. Oktober 2009)

BlueJack schrieb:


> jah jah, aber der ti wär noch n tacken besser


schmarn, der Pro ist gut. 

Der Ti ist nur breiter, aber die form ist nicht wirklich schöner.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. Oktober 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> schmarn, der Pro ist gut.
> 
> Der Ti ist nur breiter, aber die form ist nicht wirklich schöner.



wo ist der denn breiter ? der ist doch schon nur 680 mm breit...

und die Form ist meines erachtens auch etwas schöner


----------



## BlueJack (10. Oktober 2009)

-.-*
Is ja gut, ihr habt gewonnen, ich kauf den pro neu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (10. Oktober 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> wo ist der denn breiter ? der ist doch schon nur 680 mm breit...
> 
> und die Form ist meines erachtens auch etwas schöner



ich fahre 26" also rede ich vom 231 Ti. Der hat leider kein backsweep, der monty pro hat 10°


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (10. Oktober 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich fahre 26" also rede ich vom 231 Ti. Der hat leider kein backsweep, der monty pro hat 10°



okay dann reden wir nicht vom gleichen  

das mit dem pro war sicher die richtige entscheidung 
hatte ich damals auch


----------



## 221pr`v (11. Oktober 2009)

der is halt preiswert aber dafÃ¼r hat er auch ein ordentliches Gewicht ! Aber fÃ¼r 20 â¬ bekommt man so oder so kein TI


----------



## Eisbein (11. Oktober 2009)

und der ist im vergleich zum 231 Ti ziemlich steif, der ti gibt schon merkbar nach...


----------



## D E N N I S (12. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand eine rechte (freilaufseite) try all kurbel rummzuliegen

Und eine Frontfreilauf?


----------



## zumitrial (12. Oktober 2009)

suche kurbeln für freilauf vorne und rockring.

Gruß axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D E N N I S (13. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand nen isis tretlager rummzuliegen es muss grösser als 116mm sein aber auch nich zu gross ist für meinen marino und ich will mit FF fahren aber da passen die 116mm nich muss ein bissl länger sein.... wer was hat bitte an mich schreiben ... bei mir siehts mit geld knapp aus sonst würd ich mir ein neues kaufen


----------



## panoko16 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, suche noch immer ein billiges (wirklich billig - saubillig) 20" Einsteiger Trialrad. V-Brakes reichen mir völlig!
Am liebsten wäre mir ein altes Rad, bei dem man noch nen Sattel montieren kann!
Wer was hat: Bitte Mail oder PN
Danke schonmal


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Oktober 2009)

hat jemand noch paar coust-pads oder blaue rockpads?


----------



## CityTrial (17. Oktober 2009)

Suche 4Kant Kurbeln.
Mit oder Rockring ,mir egal..

Angebote bitte an mich 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dennis


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Oktober 2009)

Suche

-Isis Alu Schrauben.
-Alu Schrauben für Bremshebel.
-6 Alu Schrauben für Disc Befestigung.
-Alu Schraube für Ahead.


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Oktober 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Suche
> 
> -6 Alu Schrauben für Disc Befestigung.



ist das eine gute idee???


----------



## Georg G. (28. Oktober 2009)

hallo liebes forum,
so wie ich euch kenne, hat doch bestimmt irgendjemand noch ein paar funbolts für die CK über oder? will sie mir eig nich neu kaufen, weil die mir bisschen zu teuer sind und schnellspanner hinten is einfach nich so der wahnsinn.. würde mich auf ne antwort per PN oder mail ([email protected]) freuen!

Gruß
Georg


----------



## CityTrial (31. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand noch die langen Brakebooster Schrauben im Inbus-Format rumliegen?
Brauch mind. 2 Stück.
Falls nicht ,hat jemand die genauen Maße dieser Schrauben?
Bitte per PN 

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2009)

Suche ne Gabel, Bitte mit cantisockel.
26" - klar.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. November 2009)

P-Bone endlich Ã¼ber den Jordan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2009)

jo, hab ich heute gemerkt als ich das rad ausm auto ausgepackt habe und zum trialen wollte. Bild mach ich morgen...


----------



## siede. (2. November 2009)

Marino 24" Inspired Geo in schwarz (oder eine andere dunklere Farbe) oder "unlackiert", Vee's und horizontal Ausfallende... wenn jemand sowas hat dann bitte melden ;-)

Ansonnsten werde ich direkt an der Quelle bestellen (und warten) müssen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. November 2009)

Zustand, Aussehen, Marke oder nicht Marke egal.
Am besten fÃ¼r 10mm Achse, 14mm sollten aber auch nicht so das Problem sein denke ich.
Von mir aus auch von dem billigen Baumarkt BMX vom kleinen Bruder, hauptsache dieses Prinzip. Einer wÃ¼rde reichen, 2 wÃ¤ren natÃ¼rlich besser.


----------



## t.s.92 (4. November 2009)

Suche ein paar Teile:
-Kette für 20" Trialbike
-Innenlager für Zoo Python
-Trial-Pedale 
-Gabel Alu f. 20" Zoo Python mit Canti Sockeln f. Magura
-Kurbeln mit Freilauf


----------



## kamo-i (6. November 2009)

*Suche einen 26" Rahmen* mit folgenden Attributen:

- Zustand: nicht all zuuu zerschossen
- Bremsaufnahme: Magura 4-Punkt 
- 135mm HR-Achsbreite
- Tretlager: irgendwas zwischen +20 und +40
- LÃ¤nge: nicht "zu lang". Also irgendwas Richtung 1070mm oder so...
- Preisvorstellung: max. 190â¬

Also z.B. ECHO PURE oder sowas in der Richtung wÃ¤re schÃ¶n... Denn wenn ich hier nichts finde hole ich diesen mir halt neu... 

Danke!

EDIT: Auf der Suche nach ner HS33 bin ich auch noch. =)


----------



## D E N N I S (6. November 2009)

hi suche nen tretlager ISIS 68-122mm vielleicht auch nen stück grösser ....  ist dringend kann auch gebrauchsspuren haben, soll nur funktionieren


----------



## Deleted 64747 (6. November 2009)

Suche Pedale


----------



## cmd (6. November 2009)

Suche günstigen 9-fach Trigger für Shimano Schaltwerke,
vorzugsweise einen SRAM Attack,
aber wenn jmd. einen günstigen Deore, LX, XT oder gar XTR Trigger rumfliegen hat,
bitte auch anbieten ... Optik ist egal, Funktion sollte aber gegeben sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vielen Dank, cmd


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. November 2009)

Ich suche eine Vorbaukappe zu einem 20" Procraft Vorbau (=Trialtech).
Meine ist angerissen, vlt. hat ja jemand noch etwas rumliegen.

Ein Paar HS33 Halteschellen wÃ¤ren auch nett, aber bitte keine Maguras! DafÃ¼r ist der Zustand dann auch relativ wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zumitrial (8. November 2009)

Ich suche vierkant Kurbeln mit Rockring für Freilauf. 

gruß Axel


----------



## t.s.92 (10. November 2009)

Momentan bin ich mein Python am erneuern. Die alten Monty Kurbeln sind hinüber, und das Tretlager hat Spiel. Wer hat gute 4-Kant Kurbeln mit Freilauf und ein 4-Kant Tretlager abzugeben? Preislich bis 60 kpl.
Gehäusebreite: 68mm
Achsbreite: ca.122mm
Kurbellänge: 160-190mm
Gruß Tobias


----------



## zumitrial (10. November 2009)

zumitrial schrieb:


> Ich suche vierkant Kurbeln mit Rockring für Freilauf.
> 
> gruß Axel



such ich immer noch


----------



## D E N N I S (10. November 2009)

D E N N I S schrieb:


> hi suche nen tretlager ISIS 68-122mm vielleicht auch nen stück grösser ....  ist dringend kann auch gebrauchsspuren haben, soll nur funktionieren




hat denn wirklich keiner eins rummliegen ....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. November 2009)

1)Kann mir jemand ein oder zwei BrÃ¼cken fÃ¼r die HS33 anbieten, die wesentlich lÃ¤nger sind als die Originalen? Mit einer breiten Felge geht das Einstellen echt tierisch auf die Nerven, mit einer kurzen BrÃ¼cke. 
Hat die nicht sogar mal jemand selbst gemacht, Kollege Robs oder wer? 



2)Eine 32Â° HR-Nabe fÃ¼r's 20" wÃ¤re auch gut, Zustand ist extrem egal so lange die Lager noch laufen 



3)Halteschellen wurden Ã¼brigens gefunden, danke.


----------



## bruen (12. November 2009)

Hat jmd noch nen HR-Schlappen günstig für 20" rumfliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mendig (13. November 2009)

[email protected],

suche immer noch günstiges trialrad in 26 Zoll.
Es sollte die 500 Euro nicht übersteigen.
Wäre echt cool wenn jemand was hätte....

Danke und Gruss

Stefan


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. November 2009)

Ich suche hier reihenweise Dinge, und keiner hat etwas parat 

Weiter gehts:

1)Vorbau fÃ¼rs 26" short/BB +5mm ca.
Habe keine genaue Vorstellung,* bis *ca. 15Â° Steigung und LÃ¤nge,..joa mal sehen was so kommt. 31.8mm.

2) 26" VR-Felgenring 32Â°, gerne schwarz, akzepabel wÃ¤ren aber auch grÃ¼n oder silber.
Kann gerne gut gebraucht sein,wenn daÃ¼r nicht der Neu-Preis verlangt wird.


----------



## bike 20 (13. November 2009)

Ich hab hier einen neuwertigen Echo Hifi 115mm 10° (31.8mm) Vorbau, mit 0 kratzern.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. November 2009)

Achso, vergessen: SchweiÃnÃ¤hte kann ich gar nicht leiden am Vorbau  Trotzdem danke!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. November 2009)

Gibt es noch irgendwo Stahlflex-BrÃ¼cken fÃ¼r die HS33? Oder auch normale, die aber lÃ¤nger sind als die "normalen"?


----------



## erwinosius (14. November 2009)

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/7043


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. November 2009)

In dem Shop habe ich mich auch umgesehen, habe es aber nicht gefunden-danke!
Nur wie lang ist das gute StÃ¼ck? Und dann noch Ãsterreich..

---------------------------------------------------------------

2xschwarze HS33 Nehmerkolben wÃ¤ren auch noch nett, kÃ¶nnen auch schon etwas Abrieb aufweisen



Martin


----------



## erwinosius (15. November 2009)

frag doch mal nach....
oder traust du den Österreichern nicht?


----------



## D E N N I S (15. November 2009)

suche ein tretlager 128mm lang ....  
suche eine 26" Gabel mit disc aufnahme.
Frontfreilauf 18 zähne 
einen Rockring
ein paar pedalen. können auch schon gut gebraucht sein


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. November 2009)

Du mit deinem Tretlager  Das GigaPipe kostet doch nur 38â¬ ink. Versand und das Toxsin 50â¬ ink. Versand 

Beide fahre ich, beide top.

-----------------------------------------------------

Suche Adamant A1 Rahmen short, niedriges BB. Zustand sollte OK sein, Ã¼ber Kratzer und ein paar kleine Dellen beschwere ich mich nicht, wenn der Preis angemessen ist.

Und bitte mit Original-Lack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zumitrial (17. November 2009)

Hallo meine freunde 
suche einen vorbau für 31,8 Lenker, 125 lang und 25 steil 
meldet euch, Gruß axeL


----------



## BlueJack (17. November 2009)

Hallöchen allerseits,

ich such nen Adapter von 4- Punkt auf V- Brake (also Canti), und zwar dringend! Am liebsten wär mir n Heatsink, Steve hat leider erst ab nächstes Jahr wieder welche auf Lager =/
Dazu noch n Paar V-Brake Backings!
Bitte mit preislichen Vorstellungen melden!


Grüße


----------



## D E N N I S (17. November 2009)

möchte vielleicht jemand meine marino mit canti gegen einen mit 4 punkt tauschen?


----------



## hst_trialer (17. November 2009)

Bin auf der Suche nach einer *190mm Bremsscheibe* für meine Hope TryAll. Problem ist, dass die TryAll Scheibe schon diverse Risse hat und ich bedenken habe, dass sich diese mal quer durch die frontpartie bohrt!!!


----------



## LauraPalmer (17. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!

bräuchte ein Paar der alten HS33 Evo-Adapter... hat noch jemand welche rumliegen? Ich Esel hab meine - und das waren nicht wenige - mal alle bei einer Entrümpelung weggeschmissen...


----------



## linus93 (22. November 2009)

hey 
ich suche 20" Rahmen mit 1045 Radstand.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. November 2009)

Ich hÃ¤tte gerne mal einen rechten XTR V-Brake Hebel getestet/erworben.

Wer noch einen hat, Zustand egal, am besten noch im XTR grau, wÃ¤re extrem nett!


----------



## kamo-i (23. November 2009)

Suche immer noch einen 26" Rahmen wie in meinem Post beschrieben.

=)

Außerdem:

- ne HS33
- ne passende Stahlflexleitung für die HS33 (HR)
- nen BrakeBooster für ne HS33. Am besten 4-Punkt.
- ne Conti RubberQueen 2.4

Für Angebote im Voraus vielen Dank !!!


----------



## bike 20 (23. November 2009)

linus93 schrieb:


> hey
> ich suche 20" Rahmen mit 1045 Radstand.


Oh, das wird schwierig. Zoo hatte mal ein ziehmlich langen Rahmen, das war glaube 2005 oder 2006. KO bikes hat einen mit 1045 im Angebot. Schau mal hier: http://www.trial-bikes.com/cuadro-kobikes-p-2.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (23. November 2009)

Jan hat auch die KO-Rahmen, sogar im Angebot: Guggst du hier


----------



## schmitti (23. November 2009)

Moin!
suche mal wieder ne 26" gabel mit disc aufnahme....monty gabeln sind übrigens müll...nur so nebenbei^^

grüße
simon


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. November 2009)

Ich suche:

1)Quelle fÃ¼r Shimano XTR Booster. Ich importiere, da kenne ich nichts. S*** egal ob der in den vereinigten Emiraten von Lampukistan in Ebay ist! 

2)Rechter XTR Hebel, Zustand egal

3)Schwarze, 32Â° Vorderradfelge, Lochfelge. Zustand ist wurscht

4) Rohloff Kettenspanner oder Ã¤hnlich Hochwertige, um die Kette like a Schaltwerk um das Ritzel zu fÃ¼hren.

5) Heatsink BelÃ¤ge in CNC Schalen. Egal wie abgefahren, es geht eig. nur um die CNC-Backings.


----------



## Deleted 64747 (30. November 2009)

Suche 

Echo Kurbel links

170mm

ISIS


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

